# Chart Stalkers Group



## leelee

Hi all,

The other chart stalkers group seems to be defunct so I have started up a new one. Anyone who wants to display their chart and discuss it with others is welcome to join. I will update as people get their BFP.

1. Leelee - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/253e85 :bfp:
2. Bklove - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/25b297 
3. Seity - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/seity :bfp:
4. Heidi - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/22ffe1
5. Amerikiwi - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/25b688:bfp:
6. Enid Le Fay - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/25bf27
7. Little Mermaid - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/16e507
8. Dan-o - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/22d618
9. Kelly9 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/262de2
10. Jaytee - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1d0ffe
11. MrsN - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/MrsN
12. Peach Blossom - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/261592
13. Littlehush - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/16b141 
14. Thatgirl - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24d1dc 
15. Franm101 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/9f4e7 :bfp:
16. Sarahmelissa - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/SarahMelissa
17. Emie - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/22b049
18. Cleo - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2452b5 
19. Apple84 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/26e0e0 :bfp:
20. Aiko - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/265313
21. 2girlies - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/25e1a6 :bfp:
22. Mwttc - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2703fe :bfp:
23. JJay - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/276255
24. Nickysdestiny - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/257c42 :bfp:
25. Tashy100 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/277aea
26. Ineedaseed - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/26ffb2
27. Loulou58 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24b9f4
28. Banshee - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/283e02
29. 555Ann555 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/555ann555
30. Lori82 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/17f710
31. Jam-on-toast - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/27e8e9
32. ttc#2usmcbaby - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/23b9d5







*3. Seity*

*My story:* Came off the pill at the middle of January this year at the end of the pack and had my normal withdrawl bleed. Been having 28 day cycles since then.

*Been together with OH *: We've been friends for 8 years, been together for 3 years and got married in June last year.

*TTC since:* March 2009

*Charting since:* March 2009

*Other Children: *None



*4. Heidi*

*My story:* came of bcp end of August had withdrawal end of September then nothing for 150 days so went to docs for some tablets to kick-start AF gave me norethisterone which is similar to provera, which i took for 5 days and then AF appeared 3 days later. Then had a 37 day cycle and had my 1st natural AF. Now waiting for my 2nd so no idea how long my cycles are yet after being off the pill for 8 months and on Cycle 3!!

*Been together with OH* : 4 years in may, getting married next may 2010

*TTC for:* officially on Cycle 3 but started back in august/September-god darm BCP

*Charting for:* on second month of charting

*Other Children:* none



*5. Amerikiwi* :bfp:

*My story:* came off BCP Christmas 2008--boxing day to be exact. Had withdrawl bleed 1 week later followed by regular 26-28 cycles. Started charting last cycle and found out my luteal phase is only 8 days. Taking B-50s this cycle in hopes of extending that.

*Been together with OH :* 8 years. 4th year wedding anniversary coming up this JUly!

*TTC for*: on 4th cycle

*Charting for:* on second month of charting

*Other Children:* none



*8. Dan-o*

*My story:* We are both 32. Had my implant removed summer 2008 (implant 7 years, depo 6 years, BCP 3 yrs) Cycles on the shorter side, ov usually quite early. Got a new year BFP. MC @ 12+4 (march 2009) suspected (but not confirmed) PMP, on CXH follow up, plan to start TTC again in a couple of cycles, but a total POAS/charting addict, so will keep charting in the meantime.

*Been together with OH :* 7.5 years

*TTC since:* Officially since August 2008

*Charting since: *August 2008

*Other Children: *None

*
9. Kelly9*

*My story:* Started TTC um June or July 2008 came off of BCP had withdrawal bleed right away first cycle after was 36 days the rest have been about 31. We ar enow on cycle 10. DH went in for SA and it came back great. I go in to FS June 2nd for consultation. I am 24 DH is 25.

*Been together with DH:* 6 years, married for just over 7 months. ( I like how every one so far has known their OH for ever before getting married! lol.

*TTC for:* June 2008
*
Charting for*: March 2009 (1 month on month 2)

*Other Children:* one very early miscarriage.... maybe chemical? Dr. Never called it that though.



*11. MrsN*
*
My story:* Came off the pill at the beginning of December 2008, not with the intention of ttc but because it was messing with my body and I felt I needed a break from it. However, after my first proper af post witrhdrawal bleed we were ttc! That cycle lasted 24 days, the following one was 35 so I decided to start temping so I could see what was going on with my body better and whether I was actually ovulating!

*Been together with OH :* We've been together for 8 and a half years, got married in June last year.

*TTC since*: Jan 2009

*Charting since:* March 2009

*Other Children:* none


*
12. Peach Blossom*

*My story*: Started ttc Feb last year. Oct last year was diagnosed with PCO (not syndrome) and was due to start Clomid at the end of Jan this year. The week before I was due to start the first cycle of Clomid I found out I was pg. Was spotting from 5dpo so had a scan which was fine and had another scan 10 days later where we saw the heartbeat. Went in for a 3rd scan on 27th Feb and sadly found out there was no hb. MMC was diagnosed and I went in for an erpc that day. Started ttc again immediately and got 4 +ve hpts, but got me last Weds, so must have been a chemical.

*Been together with OH *: 9 years in November. Married for 2 and a half years

*TTC for: *1 year and 2 months

*Charting for:* since August 2008

*Other Children:* one angel.



*16. Sarah Melissa*
*
My story*: Came off 10+ years of BCP in early January 2009 had withdrawal bleed in the following days, had normal regular cycles since then consisting of 28-30 days. Needed a rubella vaccination so wasn&#8217;t allowed to try for a month. Im onto my third cycle charting and trying to get the hang of things.

*Been together with DH :* Been together for 10 ½ years, been married for nearly 8 years.

*TTC since:* March 2009

*Charting since:* February 2009

*Other Children:* 4 cats and 32 fish



*19. Apple84* :bfp:

*My story:* been off BCP for 3 yrs (didn't like the hormones) and using condoms all that time. I'm 24 and a high school science teacher and DH is 31. DH and I originally planned to TTC starting in May, but DH jumped the gun on that, so we started this month (last Thursday to be precise). We're trying for #1! I have a pretty short cycle (26 days on average) and I hope that's not going to cause me any problems.

*Been together with OH :* 5 yrs, 2 yrs married July 6th

*TTC for: *April 2009

*Charting for:* April 2009

*Other Children:* none



*26. Ineedaseed*

*Been together with OH:* 6 and a bit years

*TTC for:* June 2008

*Other children:* None, just 3 needy cats!!!



29. *555Ann555*

*My story: * We've been together forever but wanted to enjoy some time together after we were married before having kids so we decided we'd start TTC before I hit 30.

I'm now 31, 32 in October and we've been trying since November 2007 But, in all fairness we didn't have a bloody clue about when I was fertile or anything until about 2 weeks agao, so I don't entierly count myslef in the LTTTC club, for all that it has been far too long.


*Been together with OH:* 15 years! Marriied 3 years ago, but been together since I was 16, but didn't live together till after the wedding.

*TTC for:* officially on Cycle 19, but this is the 1st cycle I've actually done any research into how best to get pregnant!


*Charting for: *2 weeks today!

*Other Children:* none



30.* Lori82*

*My story:* Dh and I are both 27. TTC our first. IUD removal May 2009. Off BCP for over two years (due to sensitivity to hormones). The first two cycles after the IUD removal were 35 and 33 days.

*Been together with DH*: 10.5 years; married for over 6
*
TTC since:* May 2009
*
Charting since:* May 2009 (tracking CM: May, temping & opks: July)
*
Other children:* None


----------



## Seity

It does seem like that other one may be defunct.


----------



## leelee

Seity said:


> It does seem like that other one may be defunct.

Let me know if you want me to add your chart Seity. I only started charting last month so am still getting the hang of it but hopefully we can all help each other!


----------



## bklove

I guess i'm in, I do like taking a look at whats going on with other people, even though it tends to make me more insane, lol.


----------



## leelee

bklove said:


> I guess i'm in, I do like taking a look at whats going on with other people, even though it tends to make me more insane, lol.

I know what you mean BK. I am trying to stay off the main board and just post to the groups I know. It makes me insane too. I read some of your diary earlier. So sorry to hear all you have been through.:hugs:

Have added you to the list.


----------



## Seity

Yes, please add my chart. This is my first time charting as well.


----------



## leelee

Seity said:


> Yes, please add my chart. This is my first time charting as well.

Your added!


----------



## Heidi

Add me please :)


----------



## leelee

Heidi said:


> Add me please :)

Just added you Heidi. Your chart is looking very good. How many days is your cycle?


----------



## amerikiwi

Me too please! This definitely makes it easier to stalk :rofl:


----------



## leelee

amerikiwi said:


> Me too please! This definitely makes it easier to stalk :rofl:

Hey,

How are you keeping? Is the B6 doing its job do you think? I defo will try it next month if my LP is short this month.


----------



## amerikiwi

Hi Leelee!

I'm hoping the B6 is doing its job. One thing for sure: the additional energy from the B-Complex has been wonderful! My temps have been more active so far this cycle (last time they barely moved), so I figure that's probably a good change. 

I've read that a strong estrogen spike(which causes temps to decrease) that happens one-two days before O is a good sign, and my temps tanked for two days so hoping will have strong O that'll support a longer LP. The real test will come during the TWW but I feel really positive about it so far!!


----------



## Heidi

leelee said:


> Heidi said:
> 
> 
> Add me please :)
> 
> Just added you Heidi. Your chart is looking very good. How many days is your cycle?Click to expand...

I have no idea at the moment, my last Af was brought on by meds because i had a 150 day cycle after coming of bcp in september! :( i'm really hoping i will have AF or bfp soon tho


----------



## bklove

150 days, my goodness! How is the meds working out?


----------



## bklove

leelee said:


> amerikiwi said:
> 
> 
> Me too please! This definitely makes it easier to stalk :rofl:
> 
> Hey,
> 
> How are you keeping? Is the B6 doing its job do you think? I defo will try it next month if my LP is short this month.Click to expand...

I think its worth starting this month. It looks like it really didn't kick in for me till this cycle, unless it is in fact that i'm pregnant, then I really don't have good research to share...but I know it can vary the length of time it takes to kick in.


----------



## leelee

bklove said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amerikiwi said:
> 
> 
> Me too please! This definitely makes it easier to stalk :rofl:
> 
> Hey,
> 
> How are you keeping? Is the B6 doing its job do you think? I defo will try it next month if my LP is short this month.Click to expand...
> 
> I think its worth starting this month. It looks like it really didn't kick in for me till this cycle, unless it is in fact that i'm pregnant, then I really don't have good research to share...but I know it can vary the length of time it takes to kick in.Click to expand...

BK,

Your chart looks really good. When is AF due?


----------



## Heidi

bklove said:


> 150 days, my goodness! How is the meds working out?


I only need to take them three times a day for 5 days and this month was my 1st cycle since.
BUT today :witch: showed up all on her own which i'm pleased with, it make me feel kind of normal again, this cycle is going to be major baby mission!!:happydance:


----------



## leelee

Heidi said:


> bklove said:
> 
> 
> 150 days, my goodness! How is the meds working out?
> 
> 
> I only need to take them three times a day for 5 days and this month was my 1st cycle since.
> BUT today :witch: showed up all on her own which i'm pleased with, it make me feel kind of normal again, this cycle is going to be major baby mission!!:happydance:Click to expand...


Glad AF showed up for you Heidi. 150 days is one long cycle!


----------



## bklove

You were normal even before that! Happy baby making:) 

Leelee Af was due Monday the 23rd, Tuesday the latest, so not sure if b6 is really kicking in, or if you know, bfp!


----------



## leelee

bklove said:


> You were normal even before that! Happy baby making:)
> 
> Leelee Af was due Monday the 23rd, Tuesday the latest, so not sure if b6 is really kicking in, or if you know, bfp!

Wow, when do you think you will test? Do you think the short LP was the reason you m/c the other times? I definitely will be stalking your charts for the next few days!


----------



## Enid Le Fay

I'm definitely a chart stalker so I might as well share my chart with other fellow stalkers.


----------



## Seity

Question for you gals. I'm leaving tomorrow night on vacation, so I'll be attempting to sleep on the plane (9 1/2 hour overnight flight). Should I even bother trying to temp for that day? What would you do? I figure I'll bring my bbt and temp best I can during the rest of the week, but I think it would be awkward to try and take my temp on the plane.


----------



## leelee

Seity said:


> Question for you gals. I'm leaving tomorrow night on vacation, so I'll be attempting to sleep on the plane (9 1/2 hour overnight flight). Should I even bother trying to temp for that day? What would you do? I figure I'll bring my bbt and temp best I can during the rest of the week, but I think it would be awkward to try and take my temp on the plane.

Hi Seity,

It depends on whether you think you will sleep or not? I don't don't sleep on planes so I wouldn't bother but it's up to you.

Lucky you, off on hols. Are you off for long?


----------



## leelee

Enid Le Fay said:


> I'm definitely a chart stalker so I might as well share my chart with other fellow stalkers.

You have been added Enid. That was a big temp rise for you this morning.


----------



## Enid Le Fay

leelee said:


> Enid Le Fay said:
> 
> 
> I'm definitely a chart stalker so I might as well share my chart with other fellow stalkers.
> 
> You have been added Enid. That was a big temp rise for you this morning.Click to expand...

I know, it's weird. I even thought I still had hope for this cycle, but I have started spotting now, so I think I'm out anyway:sad1:


----------



## Enid Le Fay

leelee said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> Question for you gals. I'm leaving tomorrow night on vacation, so I'll be attempting to sleep on the plane (9 1/2 hour overnight flight). Should I even bother trying to temp for that day? What would you do? I figure I'll bring my bbt and temp best I can during the rest of the week, but I think it would be awkward to try and take my temp on the plane.
> 
> You're still on cd6 so if you choose not to temp, I don't think it will affect your chart, unless you usually O very early.Click to expand...


----------



## Enid Le Fay

> You're still on cd6 so if you choose not to temp, I don't think it will affect your chart, unless you usually O very early.

Oops, I think I was looking at another chart! Sorry!:blush:


----------



## leelee

Enid Le Fay said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enid Le Fay said:
> 
> 
> I'm definitely a chart stalker so I might as well share my chart with other fellow stalkers.
> 
> You have been added Enid. That was a big temp rise for you this morning.Click to expand...
> 
> I know, it's weird. I even thought I still had hope for this cycle, but I have started spotting now, so I think I'm out anyway:sad1:Click to expand...

Oh no, sorry to hear that. That was me last Sunday. It is disheartening to get AF. I hope it is implantation bleeding rather than AF.


----------



## amerikiwi

BKLove, how are you not POAS already!? Looking really good. 

Enid--nice recovery rise today. FX that was a late dip and you're on way to BFP.

Seity, personally, I wouldn't worry about the flight day. FF will connect the dots and average out what the temp likely was on the missing day.

We've got such nice charts to stalk here. :happydance:


----------



## LittleMermaid

:wave: leelee

Thanks for letting me know about the new thread. Please could you add my chart.

Thanks x


----------



## leelee

LittleMermaid said:


> :wave: leelee
> 
> Thanks for letting me know about the new thread. Please could you add my chart.
> 
> Thanks x

No problem, you have been added. Your chart is staying at a nice temp. When is AF supposed to be due?


----------



## bklove

I'm thinking it was the short lp that was the issue, but at the same time lord knows. We are still chugging along this cycle though, and I feel good once the temps don't drop. I haven't been spazing about testing because I don't want to see the bfn! I did test really early 7dpo (I haven't told anyone else this:blush:) and I think again at 11DPO but with the wrong stick, and at 12 DPO and got the :bfn: so i'm patiently waiting to test tomorrow, and if not in 2-3 more days. :hugs: ladies! ....I am going for a blood test today because of my m/c history so they can monitor things in the event I am preggers, but I did read if taken to early even that can be a false negative. We will see.


----------



## bklove

But keep on charting ladies! It really is cool to see and nerve racking around O and round AF time, but still good information to have.


----------



## leelee

bklove said:


> I'm thinking it was the short lp that was the issue, but at the same time lord knows. We are still chugging along this cycle though, and I feel good once the temps don't drop. I haven't been spazing about testing because I don't want to see the bfn! I did test really early 7dpo (I haven't told anyone else this:blush:) and I think again at 11DPO but with the wrong stick, and at 12 DPO and got the :bfn: so i'm patiently waiting to test tomorrow, and if not in 2-3 more days. :hugs: ladies! ....I am going for a blood test today because of my m/c history so they can monitor things in the event I am preggers, but I did read if taken to early even that can be a false negative. We will see.

:hugs: and hope the blood test goes alright today. It is a great sign that your temp is still high. Am crossing my fingers for you. Let me know how you get on.


----------



## LittleMermaid

leelee said:


> LittleMermaid said:
> 
> 
> :wave: leelee
> 
> Thanks for letting me know about the new thread. Please could you add my chart.
> 
> Thanks x
> 
> No problem, you have been added. Your chart is staying at a nice temp. When is AF supposed to be due?Click to expand...

.... thanks leelee! AF due (but not welcome :rofl:) Tues 31 Mar apparently, which will make my cycle 27 days, 2 whole days longer than ever woohoo! 9 dpo today, poas and BFN - still early tho I guess. Keep having some on/off light cramping, nausea every now and then too ... here's hoping. xx


----------



## bklove

I'm hoping for you to liittlemermaid! :hugs:


----------



## amerikiwi

bklove said:


> I'm thinking it was the short lp that was the issue, but at the same time lord knows. We are still chugging along this cycle though, and I feel good once the temps don't drop. I haven't been spazing about testing because I don't want to see the bfn! I did test really early 7dpo (I haven't told anyone else this:blush:) and I think again at 11DPO but with the wrong stick, and at 12 DPO and got the :bfn: so i'm patiently waiting to test tomorrow, and if not in 2-3 more days. :hugs: ladies! ....I am going for a blood test today because of my m/c history so they can monitor things in the event I am preggers, but I did read if taken to early even that can be a false negative. We will see.

Fingers crossed for you BKlove! Your temps are looking really good. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## dan-o

I am absolutely adiccted to charting, I even charted my pregnancy :rofl:
Do I qualify to join? :D

I'm first cycle post MC, so the charts a bit wacko this month, but we're still having a bit of a try :)


----------



## amerikiwi

Welcome Dan-O. So sorry to hear of your loss. :hug:

We'd love to have you join the chart stalking--I'm sure Leelee will add you when she's back on line.


----------



## leelee

dan-o said:


> I am absolutely adiccted to charting, I even charted my pregnancy :rofl:
> Do I qualify to join? :D
> 
> I'm first cycle post MC, so the charts a bit wacko this month, but we're still having a bit of a try :)

Hi Dan-o. Sorry to hear about your loss. I have added you to the list and look forward to stalking your chart!


----------



## leelee

amerikiwi said:


> Welcome Dan-O. So sorry to hear of your loss. :hug:
> 
> We'd love to have you join the chart stalking--I'm sure Leelee will add you when she's back on line.

Hi Amerkiwi,

Just had a look at your chart. It's great that your CM and +OPK is corresponding with your temp rise. I hope mine is like that! I don't think I really get ECWM but have started to notice a difference in the different CM so maybe I will be able to tell this month.


----------



## dan-o

leelee said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> I am absolutely adiccted to charting, I even charted my pregnancy :rofl:
> Do I qualify to join? :D
> 
> I'm first cycle post MC, so the charts a bit wacko this month, but we're still having a bit of a try :)
> 
> Hi Dan-o. Sorry to hear about your loss. I have added you to the list and look forward to stalking your chart!Click to expand...

Yay! Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

BKlove???? Do we have our first :bfp: of the group ???? :yipee:


----------



## leelee

dan-o said:


> BKlove???? Do we have our first :bfp: of the group ???? :yipee:

Ha ha! I think we do! Don't want to put it up til Bklove confirms it here!


----------



## amerikiwi

leelee said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> BKlove???? Do we have our first :bfp: of the group ???? :yipee:
> 
> Ha ha! I think we do! Don't want to put it up til Bklove confirms it here!Click to expand...

Where's BKLove?! The "+" on her chart sure looks good...


----------



## amerikiwi

Leelee, looks like you're getting ready to build up to O! 

My temps are a bit off this morning. Caught DH's cold so ended up waking up hourly, but FF still decided to give me solid cross hairs. Hoping for a more solid temp rise tomorrow. 

Assuming FF is right, we BDed the day before and day of O! :happydance:


----------



## Heidi

Hey girls hows every one doing, leelee yours is looking good, looks like O time soon for you :)

I'm on cd3 so i'm going to temp from the beginning this time x


----------



## Kelly9

Add me to please!


----------



## leelee

amerikiwi said:


> Leelee, looks like you're getting ready to build up to O!
> 
> My temps are a bit off this morning. Caught DH's cold so ended up waking up hourly, but FF still decided to give me solid cross hairs. Hoping for a more solid temp rise tomorrow.
> 
> Assuming FF is right, we BDed the day before and day of O! :happydance:

Hiya,

Yes, my temps have gone very low alright. Had a negative OPK this afternoon though but will BD for good measure tonight in case O is on the way!

How does it feel to be in the 2WW! Can't wait to see how your charts progress. I am enjoying the pre 2WW and am having some wine!


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 said:


> Add me to please!

Kelly9,

Your added. Welcome!


----------



## leelee

Heidi said:


> Hey girls hows every one doing, leelee yours is looking good, looks like O time soon for you :)
> 
> I'm on cd3 so i'm going to temp from the beginning this time x

Hi Heidi,

Not sure what my temps are doing at the moment! Last month I didn't O until either CD17 or CD19 and had a negative OPK today but will BD every other day from now on and every day for 3 days when I get a positive on an OPK.

Look forward to looking at your chart as you progress along the cycle!


----------



## bklove

I am excited, but don't want to be crazy excited because we have to make it past the next few weeks, but I got a :bfp: this morning:) :happydance:


----------



## amerikiwi

bklove said:


> I am excited, but don't want to be crazy excited because we have to make it past the next few weeks, but I got a :bfp: this morning:) :happydance:

Congratulations BKLove! I'm so excited for you!! :dance:

Fingers crossed for a sticky bean and a H&H 9 months.


----------



## leelee

bklove said:


> I am excited, but don't want to be crazy excited because we have to make it past the next few weeks, but I got a :bfp: this morning:) :happydance:

It's updated. The groups 1st :bfp:

So delighted for your Bklove. Glad your OH is being really positive as well!


----------



## Heidi

bklove said:


> I am excited, but don't want to be crazy excited because we have to make it past the next few weeks, but I got a :bfp: this morning:) :happydance:

Congrats thats great news!!:happydance::bfp:

Its weird being at the beginning of a cycle waiting for :witch: to leave i'm bored, i wanna get on with the baby mission!:happydance:

Your chart is looking promising, lets just hope ff sticks to their first decision this time :) xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay ... bklove ... congrats on your shiny new :bfp:!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hug:


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

Well it looks like I might be O'ing very early in this cycle as I have EWCM today (nothing yesterday) and my temp went up a bit this morning. Am away with work tomorrow so will BD tonight and tomorrow morning. Got a - on the OPK but read through some forums and most say to trust your CM more than an OPK as it is easy to miss a surge.

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## bklove

leelee- good plan!
Amerikiwi- thanks and keep it all crossed for me!
Heidi- I know that wanting to get it going feeling, it does suck having to wait! and I think temping makes it worse because your paying attention more. 

Besides OPK's are you guys trying aything else? I used preseed this cycle along with opk's and we all know how that ended up:) And i'm on BComplex 100


----------



## leelee

bklove said:


> leelee- good plan!
> Amerikiwi- thanks and keep it all crossed for me!
> Heidi- I know that wanting to get it going feeling, it does suck having to wait! and I think temping makes it worse because your paying attention more.
> 
> Besides OPK's are you guys trying aything else? I used preseed this cycle along with opk's and we all know how that ended up:) And i'm on BComplex 100

I am using preseed. I need to use it so that's why I am. Would love if I produced enough CM but I don't.

Any word re: your bloods yet?


----------



## bklove

still waiting on the dr to call me back


----------



## jaytee

:happydance: Add me please 

I've been not TTC for two months and now I'm back :happydance:


----------



## bklove

welcome back and happy charting. I'll bee watching! :)


----------



## leelee

jaytee said:


> :happydance: Add me please
> 
> I've been not TTC for two months and now I'm back :happydance:

Welcome Jaytee. You have been added!


----------



## amerikiwi

Here's an interesting turn: FF took away my cross-hairs as temp dropped again this morning. It appears I may have had a fake-out O and am hoping the real thing comes soon. At least it's given me more time to BD before! 

Leelee, we may enter the 2WW together!

Heidi, I also enjoy a nice glass of wine to relax during AF when I know it's safe to do so.


----------



## LittleMermaid

:wave: evening all!

BFN and a temp drop this morning! 

However, in comparison, when my temped dropped at 11 dpo last month, it went below the coverline ... so Im rather hoping this is a better sign! 

:witch: scheduled tomorrow :hissy: (stay away witchy witch!), so we will see how it goes I guess!


----------



## amerikiwi

Little Mermaid, 

Keep up hope. It's not over until :witch: is on full force. I've seen plenty of charts where temps drop near AF due date and then spike up afterwards.

Keep us posted. Hope AF stays away for you.


----------



## amerikiwi

bklove said:


> still waiting on the dr to call me back

Hope you hear back soon and that it's all good news. :hugs:


----------



## leelee

LittleMermaid said:


> :wave: evening all!
> 
> BFN and a temp drop this morning!
> 
> However, in comparison, when my temped dropped at 11 dpo last month, it went below the coverline ... so Im rather hoping this is a better sign!
> 
> :witch: scheduled tomorrow :hissy: (stay away witchy witch!), so we will see how it goes I guess!

Hi LittleM,

It's not too bad of a drop at all when it is compared to the rest of your chart. Fingers crossed Af doesn't turn up tomorrow!


----------



## leelee

amerikiwi said:


> Here's an interesting turn: FF took away my cross-hairs as temp dropped again this morning. It appears I may have had a fake-out O and am hoping the real thing comes soon. At least it's given me more time to BD before!
> 
> Leelee, we may enter the 2WW together!
> 
> Heidi, I also enjoy a nice glass of wine to relax during AF when I know it's safe to do so.

Hi Amerikiwi,

Maybe your body was gearing up for O and for some reason it didn't happen yet. As you say, at least you will have a few more days to BD and catch the egg when O does happen!


----------



## bklove

I did hear back from the doctor and she just confirmed the BFP but said its to early to tell anything and I have to wait for my regular dr to retest, which sucks because shes not back till wednesday and i'm out of town from wed-fri, poopers!


----------



## bklove

amerikiwi said:


> Here's an interesting turn: FF took away my cross-hairs as temp dropped again this morning. It appears I may have had a fake-out O and am hoping the real thing comes soon. At least it's given me more time to BD before!
> 
> Leelee, we may enter the 2WW together!
> 
> Heidi, I also enjoy a nice glass of wine to relax during AF when I know it's safe to do so.

And so the plot thickens! It may even change again with the next few temps.


----------



## bklove

LittleMermaid said:


> :wave: evening all!
> 
> BFN and a temp drop this morning!
> 
> However, in comparison, when my temped dropped at 11 dpo last month, it went below the coverline ... so Im rather hoping this is a better sign!
> 
> :witch: scheduled tomorrow :hissy: (stay away witchy witch!), so we will see how it goes I guess!

I'm hoping it goes back up! :af:


----------



## leelee

bklove said:


> I did hear back from the doctor and she just confirmed the BFP but said its to early to tell anything and I have to wait for my regular dr to retest, which sucks because shes not back till wednesday and i'm out of town from wed-fri, poopers!

Fingers crossed it all goes well this time. You deserve it.

:hugs:


----------



## amerikiwi

LittleMermaid do we have our second BFP of the group?!?

As for me, I'm still waiting on O. Really thought I had it last week but thermal shift didn't happen, and temps are still really low. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## LittleMermaid

:bfn: this morning! Im not going to forget my april fool :bfp: now am I! :cry:

I have updated my journal though with more info.

Looks like I will hunting easter eggies ... as well as eating Cadburys out of stock this year!


----------



## leelee

LittleMermaid said:


> :bfn: this morning! Im not going to forget my april fool :bfp: now am I! :cry:
> 
> I have updated my journal though with more info.
> 
> Looks like I will hunting easter eggies ... as well as eating Cadburys out of stock this year!

Oh No,

So sorry to hear that. Did AF come? Hope you are okay?

Well I didn't O as my temp has gone right down. It's weird though, as I have EWCM.


----------



## Heidi

Hey leelee maybe it will start to go back up tomorrow.
This morning was quite funny, i always set my alarm to wake for 6 to take my temps but for some reason i woke up picked up the thermometer and then fell asleep for another 10 minutes with it in my hand haha


----------



## amerikiwi

LittleM so sorry to hear of the witch. :hug:

Leelee, sorry to hear the temp dropped again. We still may enter the 2WW together as my O is still MIA! If O is today or tomorrow, due date would be Christmas Eve or Christmas Day!


----------



## leelee

Heidi said:


> Hey leelee maybe it will start to go back up tomorrow.
> This morning was quite funny, i always set my alarm to wake for 6 to take my temps but for some reason i woke up picked up the thermometer and then fell asleep for another 10 minutes with it in my hand haha


Hopefully it will go back up. Will you test again in the morning or wait another few days?


----------



## leelee

amerikiwi said:


> LittleM so sorry to hear of the witch. :hug:
> 
> Leelee, sorry to hear the temp dropped again. We still may enter the 2WW together as my O is still MIA! If O is today or tomorrow, due date would be Christmas Eve or Christmas Day!


Hiya Amerikiwi,

Just looked at your chart. It looks like your body was gearing up to O and for whatever reason it didn't yet. Are you continuing to BD?


----------



## amerikiwi

leelee said:


> amerikiwi said:
> 
> 
> LittleM so sorry to hear of the witch. :hug:
> 
> Leelee, sorry to hear the temp dropped again. We still may enter the 2WW together as my O is still MIA! If O is today or tomorrow, due date would be Christmas Eve or Christmas Day!
> 
> 
> Hiya Amerikiwi,
> 
> Just looked at your chart. It looks like your body was gearing up to O and for whatever reason it didn't yet. Are you continuing to BD?Click to expand...

Yep, we keep on BDing!! It's been an enjoyable cycle :rofl:, but I'm starting to worry a bit that it may be anovulatory this time around. 

Got my FX that O will still come. I've seen and read some encouraging stories of BFPs coming on delayed O cycles so here's hoping. I'm finding the pre-O wait even more nerve-racking than the 2WW.


----------



## Pyrrhic

hey girls, hope you don't mind but I was practicing making blinkies and made you one:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v609/sublime_envy/blinkies/button-63.gif


----------



## leelee

amerikiwi said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amerikiwi said:
> 
> 
> LittleM so sorry to hear of the witch. :hug:
> 
> Leelee, sorry to hear the temp dropped again. We still may enter the 2WW together as my O is still MIA! If O is today or tomorrow, due date would be Christmas Eve or Christmas Day!
> 
> 
> Hiya Amerikiwi,
> 
> Just looked at your chart. It looks like your body was gearing up to O and for whatever reason it didn't yet. Are you continuing to BD?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, we keep on BDing!! It's been an enjoyable cycle :rofl:, but I'm starting to worry a bit that it may be anovulatory this time around.
> 
> Got my FX that O will still come. I've seen and read some encouraging stories of BFPs coming on delayed O cycles so here's hoping. I'm finding the pre-O wait even more nerve-racking than the 2WW.Click to expand...

It looks like you got a rise this morning so hopefully that will be you preparing to O again. I O'd on CD19 last month so I wouldn't worry about O'ing later. I agree, I find the timing of BD and the 2 weeks before the 2WW the worst. At least if you are in the 2WW and BD has been timed well, you can relax for a few days and have some sort of optimism!


----------



## leelee

rafwife said:


> hey girls, hope you don't mind but I was practicing making blinkies and made you one:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v609/sublime_envy/blinkies/button-63.gif

Hiya Rafwife,

No, it looks cool. I will try to add it to my signature!


----------



## dan-o

I'm not 100% sure what my cycle is doing :wacko:
Looks like I've ov'd but my boobs dont seem to be that sore like usual, very odd!

I'm going to peek at your charts now & catch up a bit on who is where :D


----------



## leelee

dan-o said:


> I'm not 100% sure what my cycle is doing :wacko:
> Looks like I've ov'd but my boobs dont seem to be that sore like usual, very odd!
> 
> I'm going to peek at your charts now & catch up a bit on who is where :D

Oh, it looks like you are in the 2WW Dan-o! Are you excited?

If your not sure that you O'd I would continue to BD in case FF changes your O date or anything.


----------



## dan-o

I'm not pinning my hopes on anything at all this cycle, as I'm still spotting & still have left over hormones from the MC :shrug: 
They gyne said I can still ovulate at any time tho, hence me keeping tabs!

I hope I have ov'd, I'd like :witch: here asap to reset my hormones... 
....well either that or a new pregnancy!! :D ;)

I'll deffo try to keep up with BD tho, as you never know!
Plus it's good practise for the swimming brigade, he he! :spermy:


----------



## Heidi

rafwife said:


> hey girls, hope you don't mind but I was practicing making blinkies and made you one:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v609/sublime_envy/blinkies/button-63.gif

Thats cute!


----------



## Mrs_N

hi girls, mind if I join you? I've only started temping and using opks this cycle (our 3rd cycle ttc)
finding it so useful to look at others charts and see patterns etc
my cycles are a bit all over the place since coming off the pill, I'm looking forward to knowing a bit more about whats going on!


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> hi girls, mind if I join you? I've only started temping and using opks this cycle (our 3rd cycle ttc)
> finding it so useful to look at others charts and see patterns etc
> my cycles are a bit all over the place since coming off the pill, I'm looking forward to knowing a bit more about whats going on!

Hey MrsN,

How are you? I have added you in! Your a couple of days ahead of me but hopefully we will enter the 2WW around the same time! Good to meet you in another thread!


----------



## dan-o

:hi: hi heidi & mrs n :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

thanks leelee and dan-o :)


----------



## dan-o

Hey where is everyone this weekend? :shrug:


----------



## leelee

dan-o said:


> Hey where is everyone this weekend? :shrug:

Hiya Dan-O,

I am here! How are you? Do you have any symptoms?

My chart is a bit mixed up I think. I think I may have O'd on CD13 but will continue to BD every other day just in case!


----------



## Mrs_N

I'm working twighlights so not around much at the moment! 
out enjoying the beautiful sunshine in the moenings too - it is glorious! I hope it stays nice tomorrow (my day off).
still waiting for ov, i soooo want to see a positive opk!


----------



## Heidi

Hey girls how you all doing? I'm at the waiting stage at the moment, so hopefully i will O this month as i have no idea on my cycles.
Leelee, yours is looking good, fx your temps will stay up now and confirm O :)


----------



## amerikiwi

Leelee, chart's looking good. Good idea to keep BDing until there's a sustained shift just in case.

I'm with Heidi and Mrs N in the waiting to O camp. Unfortunately, I'm on CD23 so I may be having an anov cycle. :cry:


----------



## leelee

amerikiwi said:


> Leelee, chart's looking good. Good idea to keep BDing until there's a sustained shift just in case.
> 
> I'm with Heidi and Mrs N in the waiting to O camp. Unfortunately, I'm on CD23 so I may be having an anov cycle. :cry:

Hi Amerikiwi,

How many days is your cycle normally?


----------



## leelee

Heidi said:


> Hey girls how you all doing? I'm at the waiting stage at the moment, so hopefully i will O this month as i have no idea on my cycles.
> Leelee, yours is looking good, fx your temps will stay up now and confirm O :)

Hi Heidi,

Are you using OPK's as well? 

I got a +OPK today so I am hoping for a rise in the next few days to confirm O. Then I will be in the 2WW. I think I timed BD'ing right this month so I am really hoping I caught the egg. Last month I didn't BD anywhere near the O time at all.


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> I'm working twighlights so not around much at the moment!
> out enjoying the beautiful sunshine in the moenings too - it is glorious! I hope it stays nice tomorrow (my day off).
> still waiting for ov, i soooo want to see a positive opk!

Hi Mrs N,

I couldn't wait for to get a +OPK either and thought I wouldn't get one that month. I was delighted to get one today though and am hoping that I get a nice temp rise now to confirm O and take me into the 2WW.


----------



## amerikiwi

leelee said:


> amerikiwi said:
> 
> 
> Leelee, chart's looking good. Good idea to keep BDing until there's a sustained shift just in case.
> 
> I'm with Heidi and Mrs N in the waiting to O camp. Unfortunately, I'm on CD23 so I may be having an anov cycle. :cry:
> 
> Hi Amerikiwi,
> 
> How many days is your cycle normally?Click to expand...

I'm normally 26-28 Days! My fake-out O on CD13 would have been the right time of my cycle but it just didn't happen. I'm wondering which will come first: the egg or a fake witch.


----------



## leelee

amerikiwi said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amerikiwi said:
> 
> 
> Leelee, chart's looking good. Good idea to keep BDing until there's a sustained shift just in case.
> 
> I'm with Heidi and Mrs N in the waiting to O camp. Unfortunately, I'm on CD23 so I may be having an anov cycle. :cry:
> 
> Hi Amerikiwi,
> 
> How many days is your cycle normally?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm normally 26-28 Days! My fake-out O on CD13 would have been the right time of my cycle but it just didn't happen. I'm wondering which will come first: the egg or a fake witch.Click to expand...


It's a difficult one alright. Have you asked anyone on the circles boards of FF. Some of them are experts and might be able to help you.


----------



## amerikiwi

I'm trying not to obsess too much. 

Still keep taking the OPKs and they've started to darken again (I get a fade-in pattern before positive), so here's hoping it's just a wonky cycle and I may still O afterall. We've had heaps of BD practice, so the swimmers should be good and strong if the egg does release! 

I called my doctor who said it's not uncommon to have 1 anov cycle a year so not to worry unless I have them more frequently. 

Had it not been for temping, I'd be going crazy. I'll almost certainly not have a 26 day cycle this time so I'd be late, busily symptom spotting, yet having a 0% chance of BFP without ovulation. Additionally, if I do O after all, I'd probably have missed the chance to catch it had I not been temping. Will now stand down from my soapbox since I'm preaching to the choir on this trhead. :coolio:


----------



## leelee

amerikiwi said:


> I'm trying not to obsess too much.
> 
> Still keep taking the OPKs and they've started to darken again (I get a fade-in pattern before positive), so here's hoping it's just a wonky cycle and I may still O afterall. We've had heaps of BD practice, so the swimmers should be good and strong if the egg does release!
> 
> I called my doctor who said it's not uncommon to have 1 anov cycle a year so not to worry unless I have them more frequently.
> 
> Had it not been for temping, I'd be going crazy. I'll almost certainly not have a 26 day cycle this time so I'd be late, busily symptom spotting, yet having a 0% chance of BFP without ovulation. Additionally, if I do O after all, I'd probably have missed the chance to catch it had I not been temping. Will now stand down from my soapbox since I'm preaching to the choir on this trhead. :coolio:

That's great that the OPK's are beginning to darken again. I really hope that you are having a late O this month.

Well, my temp dropped this morning so I am presuming that this is signalling that I am O'ing today? Better get down to BD'ing today as well. Am exhausted by it all! Lol!


----------



## dan-o

:hugs: Here's hoping a lil' eggy makes it out this time around amerikiwi! :spermy:


----------



## dan-o

Morning leelee! You better get busy then!!!! :sex: :sex: Good luck xx


----------



## leelee

dan-o said:


> :hugs: Here's hoping a lil' eggy makes it out this time around amerikiwi! :spermy:

Nice temp rise this morning Dan-o!!!


----------



## Heidi

amerikiwi said:


> Leelee, chart's looking good. Good idea to keep BDing until there's a sustained shift just in case.
> 
> I'm with Heidi and Mrs N in the waiting to O camp. Unfortunately, I'm on CD23 so I may be having an anov cycle. :cry:

Hey hun i didnt O till CD 23 last month so it may be on its way for you!

Leelee, i'm going to start the opks again in a couple of days i think, just going to bd every other day until i get a positive opk :)


----------



## Seity

Back from vacation and filled in my chart for while I was away. Nothing like travel and time zone changes for mucking with your temps. I never did sleep that well until I got back, but the temps seemed to be somewhat consistent on my non-travel days anyway.


----------



## amerikiwi

Leelee, temp and OPKs are looking really good! Keep up the :sex:! 

Dan-O you've got a nice temp rise this morning. 

Heidi, it's good to know O is possible around the CD23 mark. Thank you.

Seity, welcome back. Hope you had a good trip. Temps show a clear thermal shift even with all the travel. 

As for me, the OPKs got even darker yesterday (This cycle is turning me into an OPK POAS addict). By last night it was same color as control but not darker. EWCM also increased noticeably last night so we BDed again last night. Temp had a slight dip this morning, so hoping O is here and for a big rise tomorrow!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hello, please may I join you ladies?


----------



## Heidi

Peach Blossom said:


> Hello, please may I join you ladies?


Of course you can, welcome!!:hug: leelee will probably add your chart to the list shortly :)


----------



## littlehush

Can i join you lovely ladies? xx

Had a temp dip today, never had that before, but have not charted long.
Is this what they call a estrogen surge? Also been getting very slight cramps and earlier for about 20 mins had sharpe pinching pains low down!
Im prob reading way too much into this :rofl: as always :rofl:

xxx


----------



## amerikiwi

Welcome PeachBlossom :hi:

Temps are still hight at 15DPO! How long is your usual luteal phase? Are you testing soon...?


----------



## Heidi

littlehush said:


> Can i join you lovely ladies? xx
> 
> Had a temp dip today, never had that before, but have not charted long.
> Is this what they call a estrogen surge? Also been getting very slight cramps and earlier for about 20 mins had sharpe pinching pains low down!
> Im prob reading way too much into this :rofl: as always :rofl:
> 
> xxx


Weclome!! :hug:


----------



## amerikiwi

Welcome Littlehush :hi:

The drop today could be the oestrogen surge before O or it could also be a fallback-rise. I'd keep BDing until a sustained shift is seen just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Peach Blossom

amerikiwi said:


> Welcome PeachBlossom :hi:
> 
> Temps are still hight at 15DPO! How long is your usual luteal phase? Are you testing soon...?

:hi:

My luteal phase according to FF is between 7 and 17 days... which is very annoying as it doesn't help work things out! Have tested 7 times since last Weds... have had 4 very faint +ves with FRER and 3 -ves with CB digi and zoombaby. Temp is looking promising, but had one occasion of red spotting on Friday and today cm is brown (sorry tmi)... chart looks text book, but rest of my body can't make ups its mind!! :hissy:

Thought stalking some other peoples charts may help me work things out a bit! :blush:


----------



## leelee

Peach Blossom said:


> Hello, please may I join you ladies?


Welcome Peach Blossom,

You have been added!


----------



## leelee

littlehush said:


> Can i join you lovely ladies? xx
> 
> Had a temp dip today, never had that before, but have not charted long.
> Is this what they call a estrogen surge? Also been getting very slight cramps and earlier for about 20 mins had sharpe pinching pains low down!
> Im prob reading way too much into this :rofl: as always :rofl:
> 
> xxx

Welcome Little Hush,

You have been added too!


----------



## littlehush

leelee said:


> littlehush said:
> 
> 
> Can i join you lovely ladies? xx
> 
> Had a temp dip today, never had that before, but have not charted long.
> Is this what they call a estrogen surge? Also been getting very slight cramps and earlier for about 20 mins had sharpe pinching pains low down!
> Im prob reading way too much into this :rofl: as always :rofl:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Welcome Little Hush,
> 
> You have been added too!Click to expand...


Thanks hun xxx


----------



## leelee

amerikiwi said:


> Welcome PeachBlossom :hi:
> 
> Temps are still hight at 15DPO! How long is your usual luteal phase? Are you testing soon...?

I agree with Amerikiwi,

Your temps are at a nice level! Hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## leelee

Seity said:


> Back from vacation and filled in my chart for while I was away. Nothing like travel and time zone changes for mucking with your temps. I never did sleep that well until I got back, but the temps seemed to be somewhat consistent on my non-travel days anyway.


Hi Seity,

Welcome back! What a lovely temp rise today!


----------



## leelee

amerikiwi said:


> Welcome Littlehush :hi:
> 
> The drop today could be the oestrogen surge before O or it could also be a fallback-rise. I'd keep BDing until a sustained shift is seen just to be on the safe side.

I agree with Amerikiwi (again!!!) - FF might change your O date so I would continue with the BD'ing!


----------



## leelee

amerikiwi said:


> Leelee, temp and OPKs are looking really good! Keep up the :sex:!
> 
> Dan-O you've got a nice temp rise this morning.
> 
> Heidi, it's good to know O is possible around the CD23 mark. Thank you.
> 
> Seity, welcome back. Hope you had a good trip. Temps show a clear thermal shift even with all the travel.
> 
> As for me, the OPKs got even darker yesterday (This cycle is turning me into an OPK POAS addict). By last night it was same color as control but not darker. EWCM also increased noticeably last night so we BDed again last night. Temp had a slight dip this morning, so hoping O is here and for a big rise tomorrow!



Yay, we are both hoping for a rise tomorrow! Then we can be in the 2WW together!


----------



## amerikiwi

leelee said:


> amerikiwi said:
> 
> 
> Leelee, temp and OPKs are looking really good! Keep up the :sex:!
> 
> Dan-O you've got a nice temp rise this morning.
> 
> Heidi, it's good to know O is possible around the CD23 mark. Thank you.
> 
> Seity, welcome back. Hope you had a good trip. Temps show a clear thermal shift even with all the travel.
> 
> As for me, the OPKs got even darker yesterday (This cycle is turning me into an OPK POAS addict). By last night it was same color as control but not darker. EWCM also increased noticeably last night so we BDed again last night. Temp had a slight dip this morning, so hoping O is here and for a big rise tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, we are both hoping for a rise tomorrow! Then we can be in the 2WW together!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed Leelee :hugs:


----------



## Heidi

I took my temp at a different time today, my alarm went off at 6am then i picked up my thermometer and fell asleep with it in my hand again until half 7!!! Luckily i dont think i'm at a crucial time in my chart!


----------



## LittleMermaid

lol Heidi ... Im the same sometimes, altho I set my alarm earlier and then still go back to sleep and wake up and take - your not alone hunni!

My temps are as erractic pre-ov as normal, nothing unusual! Opks arrive today, and yes uve guessed it ive already poas this evening :rofl: nothing yet, but then I wasnt really expecting to see anything this side of Friday to be honest. But at least I have them so Im prepared for the week/end ahead!


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

How is everyone?

Woohoo Amerikiwi, you had a lovely rise your today (our tomorrow) and you got +OPK's so that must be you having a late O. How are you feeling?

Seity - you have had a lovely rise yesterday and today!

Heidi - are you waiting for O? What day do you usually O on?

How is everyone else?

I am hoping for a rise tomorrow morning. I am sick of waiting to go into the 2WW!


----------



## amerikiwi

Leelee, I hope your temps rise tomorrow! 

Seity, you've had great increases. Is that triphasic I see....

Peachblossom, hope you're still testing for that :bfp:. Temps are still high.

I had a nice rise today, so hoping it will be sustained now. Leelee and I may be entering the 2WW together.

How's everyone else doing? Looks like a good number are waiting to O. 

I know the 2WW is crazy, but I find the wait to O even more nerve wracking.


----------



## Peach Blossom

:witch: got me this morning :cry:


----------



## dan-o

Sorry peach :( :hugs:


----------



## leelee

Peach Blossom said:


> :witch: got me this morning :cry:

So sorry to hear that Peach Blossom. 

:hugs:


----------



## leelee

amerikiwi said:


> Leelee, I hope your temps rise tomorrow!
> 
> Seity, you've had great increases. Is that triphasic I see....
> 
> Peachblossom, hope you're still testing for that :bfp:. Temps are still high.
> 
> I had a nice rise today, so hoping it will be sustained now. Leelee and I may be entering the 2WW together.
> 
> How's everyone else doing? Looks like a good number are waiting to O.
> 
> I know the 2WW is crazy, but I find the wait to O even more nerve wracking.

Hiya Amerikiwi,

I got my temp rise this morning so it looks like we will be entering the 2WW together if our temps remain high!


----------



## amerikiwi

Peach Blossom said:


> :witch: got me this morning :cry:

:hug: Sorry Peach


----------



## amerikiwi

leelee said:


> amerikiwi said:
> 
> 
> Leelee, I hope your temps rise tomorrow!
> 
> Seity, you've had great increases. Is that triphasic I see....
> 
> Peachblossom, hope you're still testing for that :bfp:. Temps are still high.
> 
> I had a nice rise today, so hoping it will be sustained now. Leelee and I may be entering the 2WW together.
> 
> How's everyone else doing? Looks like a good number are waiting to O.
> 
> I know the 2WW is crazy, but I find the wait to O even more nerve wracking.
> 
> Hiya Amerikiwi,
> 
> I got my temp rise this morning so it looks like we will be entering the 2WW together if our temps remain high!Click to expand...

Wahoo Leelee! Nice jump today. Fingers crossed our temps stay high and we can finally go into the 2WW.


----------



## littlehush

Peach Blossom said:


> :witch: got me this morning :cry:

Sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## littlehush

I have no idea what is going on with my chart this month, its so different to last month and temps seem lower. It's driving me mad.
any ideas?


----------



## leelee

littlehush said:


> I have no idea what is going on with my chart this month, its so different to last month and temps seem lower. It's driving me mad.
> any ideas?

Hi Littlehush,

I think it might be a bit too early to interpret your chart yet. The good thing is that your chart is on the rise so that is a positive thing. What is your normal luteal phase?


----------



## littlehush

leelee said:


> littlehush said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea what is going on with my chart this month, its so different to last month and temps seem lower. It's driving me mad.
> any ideas?
> 
> Hi Littlehush,
> 
> I think it might be a bit too early to interpret your chart yet. The good thing is that your chart is on the rise so that is a positive thing. What is your normal luteal phase?Click to expand...

my luteal phase is normally 13 days.


----------



## leelee

littlehush said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlehush said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea what is going on with my chart this month, its so different to last month and temps seem lower. It's driving me mad.
> any ideas?
> 
> Hi Littlehush,
> 
> I think it might be a bit too early to interpret your chart yet. The good thing is that your chart is on the rise so that is a positive thing. What is your normal luteal phase?Click to expand...
> 
> my luteal phase is normally 13 days.Click to expand...

I think the best thing to do is wait another few days to see what the chart is doing (easier said than done I know). Have you compared your chart to other charts on FF? I find that useful.


----------



## littlehush

leelee said:


> littlehush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlehush said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea what is going on with my chart this month, its so different to last month and temps seem lower. It's driving me mad.
> any ideas?
> 
> Hi Littlehush,
> 
> I think it might be a bit too early to interpret your chart yet. The good thing is that your chart is on the rise so that is a positive thing. What is your normal luteal phase?Click to expand...
> 
> my luteal phase is normally 13 days.Click to expand...
> 
> I think the best thing to do is wait another few days to see what the chart is doing (easier said than done I know). Have you compared your chart to other charts on FF? I find that useful.Click to expand...


I think im just really impatient :rofl: . I have looked on FF, some kinda look the same but not quite. Think your right, i just have to wait. xxx


----------



## leelee

littlehush said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlehush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlehush said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea what is going on with my chart this month, its so different to last month and temps seem lower. It's driving me mad.
> any ideas?
> 
> Hi Littlehush,
> 
> I think it might be a bit too early to interpret your chart yet. The good thing is that your chart is on the rise so that is a positive thing. What is your normal luteal phase?Click to expand...
> 
> my luteal phase is normally 13 days.Click to expand...
> 
> I think the best thing to do is wait another few days to see what the chart is doing (easier said than done I know). Have you compared your chart to other charts on FF? I find that useful.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think im just really impatient :rofl: . I have looked on FF, some kinda look the same but not quite. Think your right, i just have to wait. xxxClick to expand...

I know how you feel. I think I am 1DPO today and I will be feeling the exact same as you. I am impatient as well. We will all have to keep each other company in the 2WW and distract each other. My AF isn't due until April 19th so I have a long 11 day wait!


----------



## littlehush

leelee- I hate getting so obsessed in the TWW, wish i could just forget about it :rofl: Just tell me to shut up and stop being so obsessed :rofl:
Good luck hun and hopefully will we get a lovely xmas present!!
Lots of baby :dust: to us 

xxx


----------



## leelee

littlehush said:


> leelee- I hate getting so obsessed in the TWW, wish i could just forget about it :rofl: Just tell me to shut up and stop being so obsessed :rofl:
> Good luck hun and hopefully will we get a lovely xmas present!!
> Lots of baby :dust: to us
> 
> xxx

I get obsessed as well so can't tell you to stop obsessing!!! Hopefully it will be our last 2WW and we will get a :bfp: for Xmas babies!!!


----------



## Seity

Sorry to hear about :witch: peach.
My chart looks like I've got a temp rise, but I doubt it really is because I had to use a different thermometer the last few days since mine is in my luggage which is still missing (stupid airlines). Plus, I had spotting last night and this morning, so I think :witch: is coming today or tomorrow. Plus the only :sex: was a few days too late.
Good luck with those TWW littlehush and leelee :dust:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey littlehush your chart is looking really good. :dust: to you!!

Siety that's quite a temp rise even if it is a new thermometer! Fx'd its good news for you! :)

:hug:


----------



## Heidi

Hey girls wow everyone charts are looking great! i wonder how many :BFP: we will get in here this month!?
Leelee, i dont know when i O yet, i've only had one natural AF since coming of BCP in September.
I'm doing opk's every day now and also bd'ing every other day :)


----------



## Jeannette

Hi Ladies, sorry to drop in so late but I need some chart-expertise! My temp dropped the last two days and af is due today or tomorrow so I figured she was on her way...today it went back up. Should I be hopeful?????


----------



## leelee

Jeannette said:


> Hi Ladies, sorry to drop in so late but I need some chart-expertise! My temp dropped the last two days and af is due today or tomorrow so I figured she was on her way...today it went back up. Should I be hopeful?????

Hi Jeanette,

I know I have commented on your chart in another thread but I am very hopeful for it. Just compare it to last months chart, it is absolutely nowhere near the coverline!


----------



## Seity

Jeannette - Looking at your chart I'd say there's some reason for PMA


----------



## Peach Blossom

I agree Jeanette, your chart is looking really good and I'd say there's reason for hope! :dust:


----------



## Jeannette

Thank you ladies! The tww is always tough, but I feel particularly....well insane! this month!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm officially crackers after this last tww... I started testing at 10dpo... its a more expensive addiction that smoking or drugs!! :rofl:


----------



## dan-o

Peach Blossom said:


> I started testing at 10dpo... its a more expensive addiction that smoking or drugs!! :rofl:

I second that!! I dread to think what I spend on my POAS addiction!!! :rofl:


----------



## dan-o

Jeanette, that chart looks really promising!! :D


----------



## Jeannette

Thanks. I'm going to cave and test in the morning so we'll see!


----------



## Heidi

Jeannette said:


> Thanks. I'm going to cave and test in the morning so we'll see!

fx good luck :hugs:


----------



## leelee

Jeannette said:


> Thanks. I'm going to cave and test in the morning so we'll see!

Best of luck Jeanette!


----------



## amerikiwi

Good Luck Jeanette! Fingers crossed for the BFP!


----------



## amerikiwi

So fellow symptom spotters and POAS addicts, how's this one: As you can see I don't even have confirmed ovulation yet, but because I was previously regular 26-28days, I'm still symptom spotting today on CD26! Had waves of nausea the last two days but clear from my chart that I"m definitely NOT pregnant yet... 

Because of a short LP last cycle, and a very late O this cycle, I"m out of OPKs but still have 25 HPTs waiting to be peed on!


----------



## leelee

amerikiwi said:


> So fellow symptom spotters and POAS addicts, how's this one: As you can see I don't even have confirmed ovulation yet, but because I was previously regular 26-28days, I'm still symptom spotting today on CD26! Had waves of nausea the last two days but clear from my chart that I"m definitely NOT pregnant yet...
> 
> Because of a short LP last cycle, and a very late O this cycle, I"m out of OPKs but still have 25 HPTs waiting to be peed on!

Hi Amerikiwi,

It's a hard one. Have you input some more dates into FF to see if it still puts you as O'ing? I think if you ask on the FF circles thread they might be able to give you a better answer than me?

Your temp hasn't dropped that much.


----------



## littlehush

Good luck and fingers crossed Jeannette xxx

amerikiwi- hope you ov soon or at least get comfirmation that you have hun :hugs: have you done a hpt, i would have :rofl: but thats me! POAS ADDICT (who is trying to quit)!!!


----------



## littlehush

As for me today....HUNGRY HUNGRY HUNGRY...i aint stopped eating!!!

xxx


----------



## leelee

littlehush said:


> Good luck and fingers crossed Jeannette xxx
> 
> amerikiwi- hope you ov soon or at least get comfirmation that you have hun :hugs: have you done a hpt, i would have :rofl: but thats me! POAS ADDICT (who is trying to quit)!!!

Yeah, I think I would try a HPT test as well, just out of curiosity!!! Esp cos you have had nausea


----------



## amerikiwi

Leelee and Littlhush are enabling my POAS addiction! :rofl:

Think I'll wait and see what tomorrow's temps are. FF will give me crosshairs tomorrow if it's the same or higher. Google is a dangerous tool: possible cause of drop today is if another egg popped out within 24hours of first one, and they've certainly had enough time to ripen this cycle! :rofl:

I'll probably POAS with a HPT just because I have so many of them and technically AF will be late tomorrow (although expected without Ov)! I saw in the announcement section someone got a BFP despite FF saying that she didn't O, so there's always hope, albeit very slim. 

Watch this space.


----------



## leelee

amerikiwi said:


> Leelee and Littlhush are enabling my POAS addiction! :rofl:
> 
> Think I'll wait and see what tomorrow's temps are. FF will give me crosshairs tomorrow if it's the same or higher. Google is a dangerous tool: possible cause of drop today is if another egg popped out within 24hours of first one, and they've certainly had enough time to ripen this cycle! :rofl:
> 
> I'll probably POAS with a HPT just because I have so many of them and technically AF will be late tomorrow (although expected without Ov)! I saw in the announcement section someone got a BFP despite FF saying that she didn't O, so there's always hope, albeit very slim.
> 
> Watch this space.

Hi Amerikiwi,

My temp dropped today by the same amount as yours! FF will have me as O'ing on CD17 if my temp doesn't drop by too much tomorrow.

Won't read too much into my chart until I am about 7DPO.

How are you today?


----------



## littlehush

My temp dipped again today, still above coverline tho! I dont now what to think of it, but my body and head is telling me that this is not my month, i know its early days still, but i just have this feelling!

Amerikiwi- lets us know if you poas. Sorry to fuel your addiction :rofl:

Leelee- Hope ff's puts you as ov'ing soon hun. Cant be the only one going mad in the tww :rofl:

Jeannette- Any news hun? 

xxx


----------



## Heidi

Its so boring at this stage, just waiting for O :(


----------



## Seity

:witch: just made an appearance, so I'm out. On to the next cycle...


----------



## littlehush

Seity- sorry hun :hugs: good luck for next cycle xx

Heidi- You wait what feels like forever to Ov then spend 2 weeks going mental :rofl: good luck to you xx

Still feeling so hungry, stuffy nose (and sneezing) been having cramps on and off. But still feeling like im out this month :muaha:

xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I haven't posted in ages on here! I am a part of to many teams! Witch is due for me tomorrow, will let you guys know... temps have been kind of everywhere I have traveled ahead three hours so not sure if they are accurate.


----------



## amerikiwi

leelee said:


> amerikiwi said:
> 
> 
> Leelee and Littlhush are enabling my POAS addiction! :rofl:
> 
> Think I'll wait and see what tomorrow's temps are. FF will give me crosshairs tomorrow if it's the same or higher. Google is a dangerous tool: possible cause of drop today is if another egg popped out within 24hours of first one, and they've certainly had enough time to ripen this cycle! :rofl:
> 
> I'll probably POAS with a HPT just because I have so many of them and technically AF will be late tomorrow (although expected without Ov)! I saw in the announcement section someone got a BFP despite FF saying that she didn't O, so there's always hope, albeit very slim.
> 
> Watch this space.
> 
> Hi Amerikiwi,
> 
> My temp dropped today by the same amount as yours! FF will have me as O'ing on CD17 if my temp doesn't drop by too much tomorrow.
> 
> Won't read too much into my chart until I am about 7DPO.
> 
> How are you today?Click to expand...

Leelee, your chart has been following mine almost exactly over the last week, but with a day lag! Good news: temp had a nice big jump today, so I think I actually did O finally (and FF agrees!) :happydance:

Come join me in the 2WW!


----------



## amerikiwi

Littlehush, you're temps are still looking good. I've seen plenty of pregnancy charts that even dipped slightly below coverline and then popped back up. Symptoms are looking good...

Seity, so sorry the witch gotcha. :hugs: Hope next cycle is your BFP.

Heidi, I know exactly how you feel. I go crazy in the wait to O. Hope you O soon.

Kelly9, FX AF is a no show! Are you waiting till she's late to test or will you POAS early?

Jeanette, any news?

Leelee, I predict you'll have a nice jump tomorrow and join me in the 2WW craziness.

I was so giddy at finally having a temp jump this morning. I did POAS last night out of curiosity and as expected, it was a BFN. I guess that's to be expected since I'm pretty sure I'm now 3DPO :rofl:


----------



## Seity

amerikiwi - Looks like 3dpo to me too.

My poor OH, little does he know that even now I'm thinking ahead to our :sex: week to catch that egg. :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

Ok so went in for the yearly pap test today and doctor said my cervix was open and there was a very little slight pink tinge to the CM... with AF due tomorrow I should definately be getting it... cervix would be closed if I were pregnant. So it's a big no for me, I am not going to test I will wait and see if AF shows up tomorrow like she's supposed to! boo!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I agree Amerikiwi, chart looks good for 3dpo.

Siety we're CD 1 together! In the boring bit now... tick tock... hurry up time!

Kelly, sorry :witch: is on her way... hopefully it'll be the last time!


----------



## Jeannette

Good morning ladies. Kelly, sorry to hear about :witch: coming. Does the cervix always open a bit b4? I'm officially late now, but I'm gonna hold off another day or two to test again. I just really wish she'd come if she's coming!! Not only to move on to next cycle, but I'm going on vacation and don't want to take her with me, and really don't want to worry about to drink or not to drink!! Sorry to rant :hugs:


----------



## Seity

Wow, your chart looks great Jeannette. Temps still going up. :happydance:

Peach - The early days of charting are sooo boring, there's not much to look at, is there?

leelee, amerikiwi, enid - temp shift looking good for OV and you're all the same dpo too!


----------



## leelee

Seity said:


> :witch: just made an appearance, so I'm out. On to the next cycle...

So sorry to hear that Seity 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## leelee

amerikiwi said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amerikiwi said:
> 
> 
> Leelee and Littlhush are enabling my POAS addiction! :rofl:
> 
> Think I'll wait and see what tomorrow's temps are. FF will give me crosshairs tomorrow if it's the same or higher. Google is a dangerous tool: possible cause of drop today is if another egg popped out within 24hours of first one, and they've certainly had enough time to ripen this cycle! :rofl:
> 
> I'll probably POAS with a HPT just because I have so many of them and technically AF will be late tomorrow (although expected without Ov)! I saw in the announcement section someone got a BFP despite FF saying that she didn't O, so there's always hope, albeit very slim.
> 
> Watch this space.
> 
> Hi Amerikiwi,
> 
> My temp dropped today by the same amount as yours! FF will have me as O'ing on CD17 if my temp doesn't drop by too much tomorrow.
> 
> Won't read too much into my chart until I am about 7DPO.
> 
> How are you today?Click to expand...
> 
> Leelee, your chart has been following mine almost exactly over the last week, but with a day lag! Good news: temp had a nice big jump today, so I think I actually did O finally (and FF agrees!) :happydance:
> 
> Come join me in the 2WW!Click to expand...


Yay, I'm with you in the 2WW! We are at the same stage!!! Can't wait to symptom spot with you!


----------



## Kelly9

Jeanette why haven't you tested yet? Are your LP's normally longer then 15 days? I am waiting on the witch still. I just want it here now so I can start for next month! lol


----------



## Enid Le Fay

Chart Stalkers Needed:

Please read this post and tell me what you think. Thank you:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/119974-5-ovulation-predictor-kit-exactly-did-o.html


----------



## leelee

Enid Le Fay said:


> Chart Stalkers Needed:
> 
> Please read this post and tell me what you think. Thank you:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/119974-5-ovulation-predictor-kit-exactly-did-o.html

Hi Enid,

It looks to me like you O'd when FF said you did. Not sure why you are still get the +OPK's though? Maybe if you google that you might get an answer???


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi Enid, 

Yeah I agree with Leelee and would say that FF is correct. xx


----------



## amerikiwi

Enid, 

I'm with Leelee and Peach--I'd say FF got it right. 

OPKs don't work for everyone so it could be that you have a naturally high of level of LH which is causing them to remain positive. Did they gradually darken? I get a fade in and fade out pattern, where for several days it looks almost positive before and after.


----------



## amerikiwi

I love that we have people representing all parts of cycles right now. 

Kelly and Jeanette: hope the :witch: stays away and you get BFPs instead.


Seity and Peach: hope the witch leaves soon and you can get to BDing! 

Leelee and Enid: we're all on the same DPO! When's everyone planning on testing? By 9DPO I'll be past my last LP but think it'll probably too early to test. I've got a drawer full of ICs though, so I"ll probably end up POAS anyway! 

Littlehush is leading the way on DPO--how's the symptom spotting going?

Anyone else symptom spotting yet? I've had heaps of creamy CM which is different but don't know that it's an actual symptom yet.


----------



## Kelly9

Still no witch yet! Arg! I wish it would get here already! I know it's coming. Will test day after tomorrow if no witch though, just to make sure. Although with an open cervix it shouldn't be possible to be pregnant!


----------



## littlehush

:happydance: Look at my chart!!

xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Looking good Littlehush!! When are you testing?! :dust:


----------



## littlehush

I got some IC's on order but with the easter holiday im not expecting them to turn up till tues or weds. AF due tue/weds. At least i wont be able to test early i suppose, but would love to POAS right now :rofl:

xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow, I'd be at Boots right now if I were you, but then again I'm an obsessed crazy lady!!! Even whilst I'm telling myself that it's too early to test I find myself poas!! I think there should be a POAS Annonymous to help those of us who are addicted! :rofl:

Good luck hun. Can't wait til you post your results! :dust:


----------



## littlehush

Peach Blossom said:



> Wow, I'd be at Boots right now if I were you, but then again I'm an obsessed crazy lady!!! Even whilst I'm telling myself that it's too early to test I find myself poas!! I think there should be a POAS Annonymous to help those of us who are addicted! :rofl:
> 
> Good luck hun. Can't wait til you post your results! :dust:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: 

Im avoiding boots/superdrug/tesco/asda...even tho i need some shopping :rofl: ( i'll send OH with list)

MUST WAIT and be PATIENT


----------



## ThatGirl

my chartiee

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24d1dc


----------



## littlehush

ThatGirl said:


> my chartiee
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24d1dc

Looking good hun xx Hope them temps stay high :dust:


----------



## leelee

littlehush said:


> Peach Blossom said:
> 
> 
> Wow, I'd be at Boots right now if I were you, but then again I'm an obsessed crazy lady!!! Even whilst I'm telling myself that it's too early to test I find myself poas!! I think there should be a POAS Annonymous to help those of us who are addicted! :rofl:
> 
> Good luck hun. Can't wait til you post your results! :dust:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Im avoiding boots/superdrug/tesco/asda...even tho i need some shopping :rofl: ( i'll send OH with list)
> 
> MUST WAIT and be PATIENTClick to expand...

Have also replied to you on another thread! I agree you should wait if you can! Am loving the temp rise though and will be waiting each day to see what your temp is!

Kelly9 - hope you are okay.

Amerikiwi - Hello - our temps seem quite similar. Hopefully they will lead us to a :bfp:

Thatgirl - you had a nice rise on your chart today. When is AF due for you?


----------



## ThatGirl

Af=F due between 4-6 days, between wednesday and friday next week x


----------



## leelee

ThatGirl said:


> Af=F due between 4-6 days, between wednesday and friday next week x

Exciting stuff! My AF is due either Sunday or Monday 19th/20th April!


----------



## ThatGirl

if im pregnant im due christmas day :)  x according to FF :)


----------



## leelee

ThatGirl said:


> if im pregnant im due christmas day :)  x according to FF :)

I would be due on the 29th Dec. A Capricorn baby! I am a Capricorn so would love that!


----------



## Heidi

Your charts are all coming along great, i think we may get lots of bfp this month!
I'm still waiting for some thing interesting to happen with my chart.


----------



## littlehush

ThatGirl said:


> if im pregnant im due christmas day :)  x according to FF :)

If i am, im due 24th dec according to ff but another site has put me on 25th dec :happydance:


leelee- im a capricorn too hun xx


----------



## ThatGirl

im a capricorn too x


----------



## Kelly9

Still no witch yet! Arg! I wish it would get here already! I know it's coming. Will test day after tomorrow if no witch though, just to make sure. I am cd 33 today or a normal 31 day cycle!... ignore ticker I have to update it DPO are right though. Still feel witch coming but nothing yet! Dr's said open cervix so can't be pregnant if they were right.


----------



## leelee

littlehush said:


> ThatGirl said:
> 
> 
> if im pregnant im due christmas day :)  x according to FF :)
> 
> If i am, im due 24th dec according to ff but another site has put me on 25th dec :happydance:
> 
> 
> leelee- im a capricorn too hun xxClick to expand...

Ooh Littlehush and ThatGirl!!!

All the Capricorns wanting little Capricorns! Wouldn't it be great!


----------



## amerikiwi

leelee said:


> ThatGirl said:
> 
> 
> if im pregnant im due christmas day :)  x according to FF :)
> 
> I would be due on the 29th Dec. A Capricorn baby! I am a Capricorn so would love that!Click to expand...

I'd be due the same day!! :happydance:


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 said:


> Still no witch yet! Arg! I wish it would get here already! I know it's coming. Will test day after tomorrow if no witch though, just to make sure. I am cd 33 today or a normal 31 day cycle!... ignore ticker I have to update it DPO are right though. Still feel witch coming but nothing yet! Dr's said open cervix so can't be pregnant if they were right.

Hi Kelly9,

The doctors aren't always right and your temp went up today so maybe you could get a :bfp:

How are you feeling?


----------



## leelee

amerikiwi said:


> I love that we have people representing all parts of cycles right now.
> 
> Kelly and Jeanette: hope the :witch: stays away and you get BFPs instead.
> 
> 
> Seity and Peach: hope the witch leaves soon and you can get to BDing!
> 
> Leelee and Enid: we're all on the same DPO! When's everyone planning on testing? By 9DPO I'll be past my last LP but think it'll probably too early to test. I've got a drawer full of ICs though, so I"ll probably end up POAS anyway!
> 
> Littlehush is leading the way on DPO--how's the symptom spotting going?
> 
> Anyone else symptom spotting yet? I've had heaps of creamy CM which is different but don't know that it's an actual symptom yet.

Wow Amerikiwi,

Your chart looks great for Sunday!!!! Let the temps continue to rise!


----------



## leelee

amerikiwi said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThatGirl said:
> 
> 
> if im pregnant im due christmas day :)  x according to FF :)
> 
> I would be due on the 29th Dec. A Capricorn baby! I am a Capricorn so would love that!Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be due the same day!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Wow, that would be amazing. A bump buddy! I really hope we both get our :bfp: this month!


----------



## amerikiwi

Ohh,this thread is getting so exciting!!

Littlehush and ThatGirl--we're anxiously watching your temps.

Kelly9, you're not out until the :witch: shows in full force. Your temps are still high-I'd be POAS if I was you. Keep us posted.

Leelee--It'd be so cool to be bump buddies. I really hope we get our BFPs! Should we pick a DPO and test on the same day? I'm bad a POAS addict, but if I have someone else waiting with me, I'm more likely to hold out.

I think we'll get a lot of BFPs this cycle. We're all following the lead that BKLove set! :dust:


----------



## leelee

amerikiwi said:


> Ohh,this thread is getting so exciting!!
> 
> Littlehush and ThatGirl--we're anxiously watching your temps.
> 
> Kelly9, you're not out until the :witch: shows in full force. Your temps are still high-I'd be POAS if I was you. Keep us posted.
> 
> Leelee--It'd be so cool to be bump buddies. I really hope we get our BFPs! Should we pick a DPO and test on the same day? I'm bad a POAS addict, but if I have someone else waiting with me, I'm more likely to hold out.
> 
> I think we'll get a lot of BFPs this cycle. We're all following the lead that BKLove set! :dust:

Yeah, it is an exciting thread!

For me, AF is due at 12/13DPO and I am away from home so ideally I would like to try at 14DPO if AF doesn't come along. I get quite down when I see a :bfn: Do you have any idea when AF is due for you?


----------



## amerikiwi

leelee said:


> Yeah, it is an exciting thread!
> 
> For me, AF is due at 12/13DPO and I am away from home so ideally I would like to try at 14DPO if AF doesn't come along. I get quite down when I see a :bfn: Do you have any idea when AF is due for you?

I have no idea when AF is due this time around. By regular length, she's already late but that's because O was so late. By LP, she'd be due on Thursday which is 9DPO but I'm hoping the B-Complex is lengthening the LP. I can try to wait till 14DPO!


----------



## leelee

amerikiwi said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is an exciting thread!
> 
> For me, AF is due at 12/13DPO and I am away from home so ideally I would like to try at 14DPO if AF doesn't come along. I get quite down when I see a :bfn: Do you have any idea when AF is due for you?
> 
> I have no idea when AF is due this time around. By regular length, she's already late but that's because O was so late. By LP, she'd be due on Thursday which is 9DPO but I'm hoping the B-Complex is lengthening the LP. I can try to wait till 14DPO!Click to expand...

I think I will see what my temps are like and if I think they are looking good then I will test before 14DPO. If they are the same as last month I will know that AF is on the way.

It's all about waiting isn't it?


----------



## Kelly9

I am on CD1 for cycle 10 now, witch got me this morning.


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 said:


> I am on CD1 for cycle 10 now, witch got me this morning.

So sorry to hear that Kelly
:hugs:


----------



## littlehush

Kelly9 said:


> I am on CD1 for cycle 10 now, witch got me this morning.

Sorry hun :hugs: good luck for this cycle xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sorry :witch: got you Kelly :hug:


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks guys, I figured it was so it's been a lot easier then other months. I am looking forward to cycle 10! Going to use preseed this month to!


----------



## littlehush

I have posted this

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/120490-maybe-early-pregnancy-symptoms.html


----------



## Mrs_N

sorry to hear :witch: got you kelley

i finally got positive opk :wohoo:


----------



## Heidi

congrats on +opk Mrs N.

I'm still in the waiting game at the moment.


----------



## Seity

Heidi, Do you usually have a 36 day cycle? If so, from the looks of your last cycle you can start BD'ing in about 4-5 days. 
Mrs_N - hurray for the +OPK!


----------



## Heidi

Seity said:


> Heidi, Do you usually have a 36 day cycle? If so, from the looks of your last cycle you can start BD'ing in about 4-5 days.
> Mrs_N - hurray for the +OPK!

I'm not sure on my cycle lengths so i'm hoping in the next few days i will O fx.


----------



## amerikiwi

Yay! 2 more ladies getting ready to enter the 2WW.

Congrats on the +OPK MrsN--go catch that egg!

Heidi, hope you O soon.

Kelly9, so sorry that AF came. Hopefully next cycle will be the one. :hugs:

Enid, nice dip today--hope it jumps back up tomorrow and was an implant dip!


----------



## amerikiwi

littlehush said:


> I have posted this
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/120490-maybe-early-pregnancy-symptoms.html

Thanks littlehush. Helping us symptom spot in the 2WW! So, who's got what symptoms so far?

I had cramping on CD4-5 (woke up at 3 in morning thinking AF was going to be super early). I've also had loads of creamy CM, but that's it at this early stage...


----------



## Heidi

Thought this would be a good idea to get to know people in the chart stalkers group, maybe we could put it on the 1st page with our chart links or just all together on a page some where, leelee? x


About you:

Your story: came of bcp end of August had withdrawal end of September then nothing for 150 days so went to docs for some tablets to kick-start AF gave me norethisterone which is similar to provera, which i took for 5 days and then AF appeared 3 days later. Then had a 37 day cycle and had my 1st natural AF. Now waiting for my 2nd so no idea how long my cycles are yet after being off the pill for 8 months and on Cycle 3!!

Been together with OH : 4 years in may, getting married next may 2010

TTC for: officially on Cycle 3 but started back in august/September-god darm BCP

Charting for: on second month of charting

Other Children: none


----------



## amerikiwi

Good Idea Heidi. Here's mine:

About you:

Your story: came off BCP Christmas 2008--boxing day to be exact. Had withdrawl bleed 1 week later followed by regular 26-28 cycles. Started charting last cycle and found out my luteal phase is only 8 days. Taking B-50s this cycle in hopes of extending that. 

Been together with OH : 8 years. 4th year wedding anniversary coming up this JUly!

TTC for: on 4th cycle

Charting for: on second month of charting

Other Children: none


----------



## Mrs_N

Good idea!

About you:

Your story: Came off the pill at the beginning of December 2008, not with the intention of ttc but because it was messing with my body and I felt I needed a break from it. However, after my first proper af post witrhdrawal bleed we were ttc! That cycle lasted 24 days, the following one was 35 so I decided to start temping so I could see what was going on with my body better and whether I was actually ovulating! 

Been together with OH : We've been together for 8 and a half years, got married in June last year. 

TTC for: we are on our 3rd cycle ttc

Charting for: this is my first cycle charting

Other Children: none


----------



## Heidi

Oh yay, i like it, makes it easier :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

bout you:

Your story: Started ttc Feb last year. Oct last year was diagnosed with PCO (not syndrome) and was due to start Clomid at the end of Jan this year. The week before I was due to start the first cycle of Clomid I found out I was pg. Was spotting from 5dpo so had a scan which was fine and had another scan 10 days later where we saw the heartbeat. Went in for a 3rd scan on 27th Feb and sadly found out there was no hb. MMC was diagnosed and I went in for an erpc that day. Started ttc again immediately and got 4 +ve hpts, but :witch: got me last Weds, so must have been a chemical.

Been together with OH : 9 years in November. Married for 2 and a half years

TTC for: 1 year and 2 months

Charting for: since August 2008

Other Children: one angel.


----------



## Heidi

Peach blossom your a pro charter :)


----------



## Seity

About you:

Your story: Came off the pill at the middle of January this year at the end of the pack and had my normal withdrawl bleed. Been having 28 day cycles since then.

Been together with OH : We've been friends for 8 years, been together for 3 years and got married in June last year.

TTC for: 2nd cycle, though in some ways it feels like this is the 1st cycle since last month we didn't really get to try.

Charting for: This is my second cycle charting.

Other Children: None


----------



## Kelly9

bout you:

Your story: Started TTC um June or July 2008 came off of BCP had withdrawal bleed right away first cycle after was 36 days the rest have been about 31. We ar enow on cycle 10. DH went in for SA and it came back great. I go in to FS June 2nd for consultation. I am 24 DH is 25.

Been together with DH: 6 years, married for just over 7 months. ( I like how every one so far has known their OH for ever before getting married! lol.

TTC for: 10 months

Charting for: March 2009 (1 month on month 2)

Other Children: one very early miscarriage.... maybe chemical? Dr. Never called it that though.

On another note: DH is going on course during my next fertile time but it's only 1.5 hours away so he said he is most likely going to drive as work pays for it per Km. So hopefully we will catch the eggy! I will drive to him if I have to. Also my cycle was 2 days late so I am thinking I should have Ov'd on CD16 and not CD18 so hopefully that is the case.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Heidi said:


> Peach blossom your a pro charter :)

Still haven't got a clue what's going on! :rofl:


----------



## leelee

amerikiwi said:


> Yay! 2 more ladies getting ready to enter the 2WW.
> 
> Congrats on the +OPK MrsN--go catch that egg!
> 
> Heidi, hope you O soon.
> 
> Kelly9, so sorry that AF came. Hopefully next cycle will be the one. :hugs:
> 
> Enid, nice dip today--hope it jumps back up tomorrow and was an implant dip!

Your chart is nice and high Amerkiwi. My chart looks very similar to yours now. I am stalking you I think!


----------



## leelee

Hi ladies,

Do you want me to add all the stories to the 1st page? I will add my own story in a little while!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Leelee, your chart is looking really good! Hope you get your :bfp: this cycle! :dust:


----------



## leelee

Peach Blossom said:


> Leelee, your chart is looking really good! Hope you get your :bfp: this cycle! :dust:

Thanks PeachBlossom,

I am trying not to read too much into it but was delighted with the temp rise this morning!

How are you? I see you are waiting for O. What day do you usually O on?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hmm... that's the problem... I don't seem to O on any particular day... luteal phase changes too... Think it will be between CD16-23 so will just have to usse lots of opks!


----------



## Heidi

Peach Blossom said:


> Heidi said:
> 
> 
> Peach blossom your a pro charter :)
> 
> Still haven't got a clue what's going on! :rofl:Click to expand...

lol, but your charts do look good though :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

so annoyed when I took my temp today as it was lower than yesterday! after all the ewcm and the (finally) positive opk i really thought it'd go up :cry:


----------



## Seity

Mrs_N -perhaps your temps do a fallback rise or staircase rise. You'll know more after a few more days.


----------



## littlehush

Your story: Got married at 18 (now ex husband) and started trying straight away. Had 3 MC's and 1 ectopic, was told after EP that i wouldnt concieve natrually as other tube damaged, so IVF was the way. Didnt get that far as probs in marriage, but we kinda kept trying natrually for 3 years with no luck! Got together with new partner and have had 3 more MC's, which were a bit of a shock, as you can imagine! Been for tests, and all is NORMAL (so much for having to have IVF :grr: ), MC's remain mystery, just bad luck is what they said! Im 28 OH 28.

Been together with OH: 2 Years on the 17th april

TTC for: 10 years

Charting for: 3 months

Other Children: None. But have a Furbaby (jack russel) Toby 2yrs


----------



## amerikiwi

Going crazy this morning! 

Look at my huge drop this morning--If I had a normal luteal phase, I'd be dancing around saying "look at my implant dip", but with an 8 day LP last time, there's a chance that AF is coming with an even shorter LP this cycle.

I really really hope it's an implant dip! I just woke up and now I have to wait all day and night to see if it jumps up tomorrow...


----------



## Heidi

Mrs_N, Amerikiwi, i hope your temps go back up tomorrow for you both, fx :hugs:
Littlehush, i hope this is your month and you get a sticky bean xx


----------



## amerikiwi

Leelee, very nice rise today! 

Mrs N, I hope you confirm O soon. I read somewhere that it can take up to 36 hours to Ov after positive OPK and up to another 48 hours for temps to rise after Ov, so it could just take a couple of days for the chart to show the Ov. 

I'm quite excited about my dip today, so long as it goes back up tomorrow. Praying the :witch: does not show up today.


----------



## Peach Blossom

fx'd for you Amerikiwi... hoping your temp rises again tomorrow! :hug:


----------



## leelee

amerikiwi said:


> Leelee, very nice rise today!
> 
> Mrs N, I hope you confirm O soon. I read somewhere that it can take up to 36 hours to Ov after positive OPK and up to another 48 hours for temps to rise after Ov, so it could just take a couple of days for the chart to show the Ov.
> 
> I'm quite excited about my dip today, so long as it goes back up tomorrow. Praying the :witch: does not show up today.

Your only at 7DPO today Amerikiwi, that could be a hige implantation dip for you. I really hope it is. You have been taking B6 this month as well so your LP should be a bit longer as well.

How are you feeling? I hope mine dips like that tomorrow!

Yeah, liked my rise today, was happy with that!


----------



## Kelly9

Hope it was an implantation dip!. Mrs_N it could be that your temps are dipping before the go up, I wouldn't worry... you should see a rise in the next day or 2 if you did Ov. Good luck!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Here is my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/SarahMelissa 

Really hoping for a :bfp: this cycle with a January 2010 baby!


----------



## amerikiwi

SarahMelissa said:


> Here is my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/SarahMelissa
> 
> Really hoping for a :bfp: this cycle with a January 2010 baby!

Welcome Sarah :wave:


----------



## franm101

Nice temps Leelee!! Feel free to stalk me too


----------



## ThatGirl

have a look ladies erm my chart on page 20 i think x


----------



## Heidi

Hi sarah + Franm :hug:


----------



## amerikiwi

ThatGirl said:


> have a look ladies erm my chart on page 20 i think x

Looking good thatgirl! How long is your usual LP? I'm sure Leelee can add you to the first page to make it easier to stalk you when she's back online.


----------



## ThatGirl

well last cycle was 12 between 12-14 x


----------



## amerikiwi

franm101 said:


> Nice temps Leelee!! Feel free to stalk me too

Hi Franm :wave:

Welcome. Looks like you may have Ovd! Have you forecasted tomorrow's temp in FF to see if it gives you crosshairs?


----------



## amerikiwi

ThatGirl said:


> well last cycle was 12 between 12-14 x

How exciting! Any symptoms? Are you a POAS-holic or will you wait until AF is a no show?


----------



## ThatGirl

see if af shows

i had cramping down the right had side a bit on saturday lasted mainly about 5-10 mins, since that had AF cramps but no af, cervix high firm and clothes, sort boobs, feeling sick and not, no sign of AF as often get thrush before AF!


----------



## leelee

franm101 said:


> Nice temps Leelee!! Feel free to stalk me too

Hi, and welcome Franm

I have added your chart. The temps are looking good!


----------



## leelee

SarahMelissa said:


> Here is my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/SarahMelissa
> 
> Really hoping for a :bfp: this cycle with a January 2010 baby!

Hi Sarahmelissa,

Welcome. I have added your chart!


----------



## leelee

ThatGirl said:


> well last cycle was 12 between 12-14 x

Hi Thatgirl,

Your chart has been added to the front page. It looks great! Any symptoms?


----------



## leelee

amerikiwi said:


> ThatGirl said:
> 
> 
> well last cycle was 12 between 12-14 x
> 
> How exciting! Any symptoms? Are you a POAS-holic or will you wait until AF is a no show?Click to expand...

Hi Amerikiwi,

Can't wait to see your temp tomorrow! Mine didn't dip today but it did stay high!


----------



## ThatGirl

leelee said:


> ThatGirl said:
> 
> 
> well last cycle was 12 between 12-14 x
> 
> Hi Thatgirl,
> 
> Your chart has been added to the front page. It looks great! Any symptoms?Click to expand...

well temp stayed high
cramping down right hand side saturday evening lasted about 5-10 mins ish
since then af kind of cramps without AF and no sigh,sore boobs, feeling slightly nausea!


----------



## ThatGirl

oh and cervix high, firm , closed x


----------



## leelee

ThatGirl said:


> oh and cervix high, firm , closed x

Sounds great. When do you think you will test? My AF is due on Sun/Monday. Am hoping my temp stays high!


----------



## ThatGirl

erm monday x gives time to see if AF comes was thinking of testing today but will try and put it off x


----------



## ThatGirl

just looking up signs, i also have matalic taste in mouth today, and The small bumps - 'Montgomery's tubercules' - on your nipples becoming more obvious


----------



## franm101

Hi there! Please can you add my chart :)


----------



## franm101

amerikiwi said:


> franm101 said:
> 
> 
> Nice temps Leelee!! Feel free to stalk me too
> 
> Hi Franm :wave:
> 
> Welcome. Looks like you may have Ovd! Have you forecasted tomorrow's temp in FF to see if it gives you crosshairs?Click to expand...

Hi Amerikiwi
yup was definately ovulation so just waiting for my 3rd high temp tomorrow to confirm.May I ask re your nik name are you from NZ at all?? I live in Auckland :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

ThatGirl said:


> just looking up signs, i also have matalic taste in mouth today, and The small bumps - 'Montgomery's tubercules' - on your nipples becoming more obvious

Fingers crossed for you :bfp:! :dust:


----------



## leelee

leelee said:


> franm101 said:
> 
> 
> Nice temps Leelee!! Feel free to stalk me too
> 
> Hi, and welcome Franm
> 
> I have added your chart. The temps are looking good!Click to expand...

Hi Franm,

I sent you a message earlier to say you had been added! Hope O is confirmed for you tomorrow, then you can join the rest of us in the 2WW!


----------



## littlehush

hey ladies, hope your all well!

Well i have this feeling that it is not my month after all. Temp dropped a bit this morning, and its taking on a familiar pattern to last month, So i think i can expect to show up tomorrow or thurs. Cramps are getting worse and boobs are really hurting all over now, which they always do pre af. Well theres is not much i can do to stop her from coming, so if she is coming, im just going to have to try and fight her away next month.

Charts are looking real good, and some good syptoms. Hoping for :bfp: 's all round

xxx


----------



## leelee

littlehush said:


> hey ladies, hope your all well!
> 
> Well i have this feeling that it is not my month after all. Temp dropped a bit this morning, and its taking on a familiar pattern to last month, So i think i can expect to show up tomorrow or thurs. Cramps are getting worse and boobs are really hurting all over now, which they always do pre af. Well theres is not much i can do to stop her from coming, so if she is coming, im just going to have to try and fight her away next month.
> 
> Charts are looking real good, and some good syptoms. Hoping for :bfp: 's all round
> 
> xxx

Hi Littlehush,

Sorry your temp has dropped. You never know though, it might bounce back up again tomorrow. I really hope it does. As they say, it's not over til AF makes an appearance.
:hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

well i don't think I have ov'd despite the positive opks, temp is the lowest it's ever been today and loads more ewcm last night! 
any ideas??


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> well i don't think I have ov'd despite the positive opks, temp is the lowest it's ever been today and loads more ewcm last night!
> any ideas??

Hiya,

Have a look at Amerikiwi's chart. I think a similar thing is happening to you this month and you could be O'ing soon!


----------



## LittleMermaid

littlehush - dont give up hope yet ... its not over til the ugly :witch: has arrived!

Mrs_N - make sure you keep getting lots of :bunny: :sex: as it sounds like you have fertile cm going on hun. x

Had my opk+ on Sunday and a definate opk- yesterday, so it looks like I ov'd yesterday :happydance:ing Only managed to bd twice this week (Sat/Sun), so Im hoping this will be enough this time. Ive been sweating like something possessed the last few nights too, quite uncomfortably so, and siome more painful ov cramping too. Just hoping this means good things this time around!

:dust: to all xx


----------



## franm101

Mrs_N said:


> well i don't think I have ov'd despite the positive opks, temp is the lowest it's ever been today and loads more ewcm last night!
> any ideas??

Id say its still coming!! When was your last +OPK?? Ovulation can occur up to 36 hours after this...get bd'ing :)


----------



## franm101

ThatGirl said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThatGirl said:
> 
> 
> well last cycle was 12 between 12-14 x
> 
> Hi Thatgirl,
> 
> Your chart has been added to the front page. It looks great! Any symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> well temp stayed high
> cramping down right hand side saturday evening lasted about 5-10 mins ish
> since then af kind of cramps without AF and no sigh,sore boobs, feeling slightly nausea!Click to expand...

Sounds positive!! Cramping on Saturday couldve been implantation. When will you test??


----------



## Mrs_N

hoping you guys are right!
i got a very positive opk just now :wohoo: so hoping this will be it!


----------



## franm101

Yay!! Keep BD'ing :happydance:


----------



## ThatGirl

probably monday,my mouth tastes like ive been sucking on 1ps lolx


----------



## franm101

What dpo are you waiting to test on??


----------



## ThatGirl

well monday so 17 gives time for AF to arrive, ill be lucky if i am we BDed 4 days before ov


----------



## Seity

I love looking at your charts. It gives me something to do while I wait for mine to get interesting.

LittleMermaid -your BD timing sounds perfect. Looks like your temps are on the rise.
Enid -sure looks like that could be an implant dip. Nice temp rises after FX'd
Mrs_N -yay +OPK, lets see that temp rise!!
leelee, Thatgirl -hoping those temps stay high
Littlehush -FX'd your temps stay high, its not over till AF shows


----------



## Kelly9

I hope your temp rises mrs n. At least your body is trying to get the egg out! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## jaytee

Hey Everyone :hi:

Well I should have or should be ovulating now. I haven't had a positive OPK yet but I'm not too concerned about that since not always do they actually work. My temp has been the same yesterday and today so it should be rising tomorrow indicating ovulation soon...hopefully. I just can't wait to know if I ovulated or not! I want to be in DPO already :rofl: so then I can go crazy about the TWW :rofl:

I hope all are doing great!


----------



## 3 girlies

can someone please look at my chart & tell me if the low temps today look like ovulation dip??!!!!!
its my first full month charting so could do with some advice please
thanks


----------



## Heidi

Seity said:
 

> I love looking at your charts. It gives me something to do while I wait for mine to get interesting.
> 
> LittleMermaid -your BD timing sounds perfect. Looks like your temps are on the rise.
> Enid -sure looks like that could be an implant dip. Nice temp rises after FX'd
> Mrs_N -yay +OPK, lets see that temp rise!!
> leelee, Thatgirl -hoping those temps stay high
> Littlehush -FX'd your temps stay high, its not over till AF shows


I'm the same, it gives me some thing to do :)


----------



## amerikiwi

Wow! Lots of activity going on here today.

Leelee, temps are looking nice and high!

Mrs_N, keep BDing until you get the sustained shift to confirm Ov.

ThatGirl, your testing will power is impressive. Sounding very promising. FX!

Littlehush, you're definately not out yet. Keeping my FX.

Jaytee, hope you have confirmed Ov soon. 

So my temperature shot back up today and whether they're real or as a result of seeing a possible implant dip--I'm in full symptom spotting mode now. If yesterday was implant, I may start testing on Friday if temps are still high!


----------



## amerikiwi

2 girlies said:


> can someone please look at my chart & tell me if the low temps today look like ovulation dip??!!!!!
> its my first full month charting so could do with some advice please
> thanks

It's looking good since it matches with your OPKs but be sure to keep BDing until you have a sustained temperature shift in order to be on the safe side.

Hope Ov is confirmed soon.


----------



## 3 girlies

amerikiwi said:


> 2 girlies said:
> 
> 
> can someone please look at my chart & tell me if the low temps today look like ovulation dip??!!!!!
> its my first full month charting so could do with some advice please
> thanks
> 
> It's looking good since it matches with your OPKs but be sure to keep BDing until you have a sustained temperature shift in order to be on the safe side.
> 
> Hope Ov is confirmed soon.Click to expand...

thankyou, i was just about to ask about when to stop BDing, we will definately carry on now!! got cramping today so i hope this is it!! thanks again x


----------



## Peach Blossom

amerikiwi said:


> Wow! Lots of activity going on here today.
> 
> Leelee, temps are looking nice and high!
> 
> Mrs_N, keep BDing until you get the sustained shift to confirm Ov.
> 
> ThatGirl, your testing will power is impressive. Sounding very promising. FX!
> 
> Littlehush, you're definately not out yet. Keeping my FX.
> 
> Jaytee, hope you have confirmed Ov soon.
> 
> So my temperature shot back up today and whether they're real or as a result of seeing a possible implant dip--I'm in full symptom spotting mode now. If yesterday was implant, I may start testing on Friday if temps are still high!

Ooo... how exciting! Fx'd for you hon! :dust:


----------



## leelee

Amerikiwi - I am so excited about your chart! It looks amazing!

I am on a dial up internet til next Monday so won't be able to logon that much. Will try and get on every morning and evening.

Hi everyone!


----------



## amerikiwi

leelee said:


> Amerikiwi - I am so excited about your chart! It looks amazing!
> 
> I am on a dial up internet til next Monday so won't be able to logon that much. Will try and get on every morning and evening.
> 
> Hi everyone!

Hi Leelee! We're both now in the nerve-racking stage of charting. Fingers crossed we get our BFPs this cycle and can be bump buddies!


----------



## franm101

amerikiwi said:


> Wow! Lots of activity going on here today.
> 
> 
> So my temperature shot back up today and whether they're real or as a result of seeing a possible implant dip--I'm in full symptom spotting mode now. If yesterday was implant, I may start testing on Friday if temps are still high!

Nice chart girl!! Are you by any chance half kiwi?? I live in Auckland :)


----------



## franm101

:)


----------



## franm101

ThatGirl said:


> well monday so 17 gives time for AF to arrive, ill be lucky if i am we BDed 4 days before ov

You are very patient!! You would know one way or another by then anyways...goodluck!! :)


----------



## franm101

leelee said:


> Amerikiwi - I am so excited about your chart! It looks amazing!
> 
> I am on a dial up internet til next Monday so won't be able to logon that much. Will try and get on every morning and evening.
> 
> Hi everyone!

Hi Leelee
you chart is looking very nice too!! How exciting! I got my lines today hehe :)


----------



## amerikiwi

franm101 said:


> amerikiwi said:
> 
> 
> Wow! Lots of activity going on here today.
> 
> 
> So my temperature shot back up today and whether they're real or as a result of seeing a possible implant dip--I'm in full symptom spotting mode now. If yesterday was implant, I may start testing on Friday if temps are still high!
> 
> Nice chart girl!! Are you by any chance half kiwi?? I live in Auckland :)Click to expand...

Hello neighbor! I grew up in America but married a Kiwi and we live in Wellington. :)


----------



## amerikiwi

Congrats on the cross-hairs Fran! Welcome to the 2WW. Feel free to commence the symtom spotting :happydance:


----------



## franm101

amerikiwi said:


> Congrats on the cross-hairs Fran! Welcome to the 2WW. Feel free to commence the symtom spotting :happydance:

Yay! Thankyou!! Nice to meet you and nice to be your neighbor!! I bet its getting cold down there hugs :)


----------



## 3 girlies

so my temp rose today....please continue to rise!!!


----------



## amerikiwi

I hope your temps keep rising too 2 girlies! how long are your cycles normally?


----------



## franm101

2 girlies said:


> so my temp rose today....please continue to rise!!!

Looking veery nice! Hope you got lots of :sex: in there :happydance:


----------



## 3 girlies

thankyou, my cyles are usually 59+ days & last month i had positive opks & no temp rise so i'm nervous of that this month!! we :sex: saturday, sunday, monday, missed last night but i will pounce on dh when he wakes up in a bit :rofl: i hope that will be enough


----------



## ThatGirl

i had a temp drop today dunno if its cos i didn't get much sleep last night had cramps and lower back pain so couldnt sleep. also got up about 3am to change cats litter tray 3 hrs 15 mins before i usually test, today i have lower back pain, cramps and high, firm closed cervix, cervix feels higher today than yesterday x


----------



## franm101

2 girlies said:


> thankyou, my cyles are usually 59+ days & last month i had positive opks & no temp rise so i'm nervous of that this month!! we :sex: saturday, sunday, monday, missed last night but i will pounce on dh when he wakes up in a bit :rofl: i hope that will be enough

Sounds like youve got it covered hehe! I'll keep stalking :)


----------



## franm101

ThatGirl said:


> i had a temp drop today dunno if its cos i didn't get much sleep last night had cramps and lower back pain so couldnt sleep. also got up about 3am to change cats litter tray 3 hrs 15 mins before i usually test, today i have lower back pain, cramps and high, firm closed cervix, cervix feels higher today than yesterday x

Your temp is still well above the coverline so it doesnt mean anything! I'll be watching tomorrow for another rise :) :hug:


----------



## ThatGirl

i'm hoping for another rise i thing the low temp was because of sleepless night went to bed at half 9 got to sleep about half 12 becaus had cramps and lower backache, got up at 3am to sort cats litter box, went back to bed, took temp at 6:15am x


----------



## franm101

ThatGirl said:


> i'm hoping for another rise i thing the low temp was because of sleepless night went to bed at half 9 got to sleep about half 12 becaus had cramps and lower backache, got up at 3am to sort cats litter box, went back to bed, took temp at 6:15am x

Its not low enough to worry about anyways! Hope you get a good sleep tonite :)


----------



## littlehush

Well my temp didnt drop this morning :happydance: Im hoping that my tests arrive this morning, hurry up postie!!! Knowing my luck they wont tho :rofl:

Baby :dust: all round 

xxx


----------



## franm101

littlehush said:


> Well my temp didnt drop this morning :happydance: Im hoping that my tests arrive this morning, hurry up postie!!! Knowing my luck they wont tho :rofl:
> 
> Baby :dust: all round
> 
> xxx

Very very nice chart littlehush!!! Come on postie...i cant wait to hear more :happydance:


----------



## Mrs_N

:wohoo: finally a temp rise worthy of the name :rofl:
have everything crossed that I have finally ov'd - give me the tww any day, waiting to ov sucks!


----------



## 3 girlies

littlehush said:


> Well my temp didnt drop this morning :happydance: Im hoping that my tests arrive this morning, hurry up postie!!! Knowing my luck they wont tho :rofl:
> 
> Baby :dust: all round
> 
> xxx

chart is looking great


----------



## littlehush

Mrs_N said:


> :wohoo: finally a temp rise worthy of the name :rofl:
> have everything crossed that I have finally ov'd - give me the tww any day, waiting to ov sucks!

Its looking good! Even tho i obsess in the tww i do prefer it much better than waiting to Ov :rofl: 

xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I agree, waiting to Ov is exciting but nothing beats the I am pregnant 2ww.... even if it ends up as a negative! Although knowing when I Ov makes the whole process less stressful for me!


----------



## littlehush

Kelly9 said:


> the I am pregnant 2ww....

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

So true


----------



## ThatGirl

well too HPT superdrug brand :bfn: wasn't first morning urine so not sure, says can be used 4 days early than missed period, calculated 15 days after ov but wouldnt the be the day of a missed period? x


----------



## littlehush

Postie came and....................no tests in post :hissy: Hopefully they will arrive tomorrow! Oh i hate this waiting!!

Thatgirl- sorry it was bfn, retest in a couple of days hun, maybe too early for you! Fx'd 

xxx


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

Amerikiwi -looking forward to seeing your temp tonight. Hsve great hopes for you!!! My PMA is all gone and am convinced my temp will drop at 9DPO like it did last month.

This PC has taken so long to load I can't remember who has just entered into the 2WW but good luck!

Hope everyone is okay today.


----------



## ThatGirl

im really crampy it hurts quite alot, thinking of going to doctors see if they'll give me a blood test x


----------



## 3 girlies

ThatGirl said:


> im really crampy it hurts quite alot, thinking of going to doctors see if they'll give me a blood test x

:hugs: i think you should go to the doctors hun xx


----------



## Heidi

I'm getting impatient for you girls in your 2ww, your keeping me occupied while i wait for O :laugh2:
Speaking of which i had a temp rise today, not to sure what it means, last month i had a ov dip so maybe it doesnt mean anything?! Did have lots of sharp pains in my left side last night, what do you girls think?


----------



## ThatGirl

male doctor = stupid

felt my tummy

gave me a pot to pee in to send sample off to see if i have urine infection
told me to buy a pregnancy test x


----------



## littlehush

Heidi- you could have ov'd hun, i dont have a ov dip. But you did have a rise before your dip last month, so could be that. Hopefully you will be in the tww soon xxx

Thatgirl- sounds about right for most doctors :grr: bloody useless xx when are you going to test again? 

xxx


----------



## ThatGirl

in a few days i dont think im preg because does my back ache this much and cramp this much, fingers crossed i am x


----------



## amerikiwi

Good Morning Everyone!

Littlehush and ThatGirl, the suspense is killing me. Both of your charts are looking good. Hope to see some BFPs soon! I may start testing the same time as you both, although it'd still be pretty early for me.

Leelee, your temp drop was very small. It's still well above your coverline and higher than you were last cycle, so I'd say you're still in with a good chance! 

Mrs N, that temp rise looks good--looks like you may have Ov. Hope your temps stay up to confirm.

Heidi, have you tried to put in another high temperature in FF for tomorrow to see if predicts O for you yet?

Well, my temp reached it's highest level yet today!! :happydance: I'm trying not to get too excited yet, but I'm feeling really good about my chart right now!


----------



## leelee

Amerikiwi,

Your chart looks so good it's unreal! You must be really excited! When are you going to test?


----------



## amerikiwi

leelee said:


> Amerikiwi,
> 
> Your chart looks so good it's unreal! You must be really excited! When are you going to test?

Thanks Leelee! I am super excited.

If my temps are still up tomorrow-I think I"ll test tomorrow morning! I know it could still be too early, but I think I"m OK with seeing an early BFN so long as my temps are still up! If I make it until tomorrow, it'll be 10DPO which is longer than last cycles LP. 

I've been obsessing over FF charts with implant dips, and they start getting BFPs 3 days after although some aren't until later.

I'll keep you ladies posted!


----------



## amerikiwi

Confession Time:

Has anyone taken their temp during the daytime just out curiosity?! 

Generally, when I have tested it, my daytime temps are about 1/2 degree higher than bbt. So, I took mine last night and it was the highest daytime temp I've ever had and then this morning was highest BBT. I think I have to go hide my thermometer now until tomorrow morning....

Don't you just love the two week wait!


----------



## Seity

Last cycle I took my temp after work on what turned out to be the last day of my cycle and had a temp of 99F, but by later in the evening it had dropped and the next day I got my bbt temp drop and AF.


----------



## amerikiwi

Seity said:


> Last cycle I took my temp after work on what turned out to be the last day of my cycle and had a temp of 99F, but by later in the evening it had dropped and the next day I got my bbt temp drop and AF.

Yeah, I suppose I should stay away from the thermometer until the morning. It's just all I can do to avoid POAS right now!


----------



## Kelly9

I took my temps in the day time to cause I can predict when and if my temps in the morning will drop... it works kinda like morning temps, they are typically higher when your morning temp increases and stays up. Your chart does look amazing though amerikiwi! I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hi girls, thanks for adding my chart, i am on CD6 today and in the totally bored state of waiting to Ovulate, im going to try SMEP this month and use preseed as well so that will start in about 2 days, i cant wait to be in the 2ww, as it will kinda be my first official one. Think i am starting to understand how and when i ovulate now, ive only been off the pill for a few months.

P.S Amerikiwi your chart is looking really good, i cant wait to check it out tomorrow :) fx'd


----------



## littlehush

amerikiwi- your chart looks great hun!

As for me, i dont know if im going to test, as had temp drop this morning, and it really looks like last months chart now :sad1: so should expect :witch: to show up tomorrow! Im gutted, but im sure after feeling sorry for myself for a bit, i will cheer up :rofl:

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

my temp went up again today, i hope it stays up!!! :happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Amerikiwi your chart is looking mighty fine!! Keep those temps up hon!! :dust:


----------



## ThatGirl

:witch: got me :( x


----------



## ThatGirl

looks like i ovulate on cd 29... with 12 LP, i changed date of first cycle to 24th jan 2 days after i had implant out cos they said it takes two days for overies to wake up so.. lets see what this cycle does x


----------



## littlehush

thatgirl- sorry hun that she got you :hugs: i should be joining you tomorrow.

Heres hoping of getting that jan 2010 baby :dust:


----------



## franm101

ThatGirl said:


> :witch: got me :( x

Im so sorry that girl :cry: :hug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sorry :witch: got you Thatgirl. :hug: Here'd hoping it's last time you see her for a while!


----------



## amerikiwi

ThatGirl said:


> :witch: got me :( x

Sorry Thatgirl :hug:


----------



## ThatGirl

better luck this month x


----------



## Mrs_N

sorry she got you thatgirl 

well temp went down today instead of up :hissy: 
come on body, ovulate already!


----------



## Heidi

Mrs_N said:


> sorry she got you thatgirl
> 
> well temp went down today instead of up :hissy:
> come on body, ovulate already!

Maybe its an ovulation dip, lets hope it goes back up tomorrow for you.
I'm still waiting too, i hope it will be any day now.

Sorry to hear about :witch: thatgirl, good luck for this cycle :hug:


----------



## littlehush

Well postie arrived with tests! And......:bfn:
Kinda expected it with todays temp dip.

xxx


----------



## Heidi

littlehush said:


> Well postie arrived with tests! And......:bfn:
> Kinda expected it with todays temp dip.
> 
> xxx

Sorry to hear about your :bfn:, dont give up hope till :witch: shows though.
I got some more opks in the post today :happydance:


----------



## aiko

Hi, it's my first time charting so I hope I'm doing it right. My chart is https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/265313

Thanks.

Lisa


----------



## amerikiwi

Good Morning Ladies!

Well, my temp raised to an even higher temp this morning! :happydance:

After seeing my temp, I couldn't help but POAS today....and it wasn't a BFN but I can't quite call it a BFP yet either. It's a VERY VERY VERY VERY light, but pink, line that showed up within 2 minutes. I only have internet cheapies and they don't sell FRER tests in NZ, but I'll probably be buying brand name tests today and keep POAS! 

I'll keep you guys posted..


----------



## amerikiwi

aiko said:


> Hi, it's my first time charting so I hope I'm doing it right. My chart is https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/265313
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Lisa

Welcome Lisa :wave:

How long are your regular cycles? How long have you been TTC?


----------



## 3 girlies

amerikiwi said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> Well, my temp raised to an even higher temp this morning! :happydance:
> 
> After seeing my temp, I couldn't help but POAS today....and it wasn't a BFN but I can't quite call it a BFP yet either. It's a VERY VERY VERY VERY light, but pink, line that showed up within 2 minutes. I only have internet cheapies and they don't sell FRER tests in NZ, but I'll probably be buying brand name tests today and keep POAS!
> 
> I'll keep you guys posted..

thats fantastic :happydance: your chart looks great!!


----------



## littlehush

well...she :witch: has arrived :cry:

Amerikiwi- great chart hun, and exciting news about test! 

xxx


----------



## amerikiwi

littlehush said:


> well...she :witch: has arrived :cry:
> 
> Amerikiwi- great chart hun, and exciting news about test!
> 
> xxx

:hug: So sorry Littlehush :hug:


----------



## Seity

Woo! Great news amerikiwi - a line is a line is a line!!

Sorry to hear about :witch: littlehush


----------



## 3 girlies

littlehush said:


> well...she :witch: has arrived :cry:
> 
> Amerikiwi- great chart hun, and exciting news about test!
> 
> xxx

:hugs:


----------



## franm101

amerikiwi said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> Well, my temp raised to an even higher temp this morning! :happydance:
> 
> After seeing my temp, I couldn't help but POAS today....and it wasn't a BFN but I can't quite call it a BFP yet either. It's a VERY VERY VERY VERY light, but pink, line that showed up within 2 minutes. I only have internet cheapies and they don't sell FRER tests in NZ, but I'll probably be buying brand name tests today and keep POAS!
> 
> I'll keep you guys posted..

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp:

Im so happy for you!! bE SURE TO KEEP US UPDATED AS YOU TEST!! yAY!!


----------



## nessie01

ok heres my link below.my first chart but 4th month ttc
ness


----------



## amerikiwi

nessie01 said:


> ok heres my link below.my first chart but 4th month ttc
> ness

Welcome Nessie :wave:

Your chart had a nice rise this morning! Where in NZ are you? I'm in Wellington.


----------



## franm101

nessie01 said:


> ok heres my link below.my first chart but 4th month ttc
> ness

Nice temp jump!! We are around the same stage in our cycles :) Im in NZ also...in Auckland! Where abouts are you?? :)
:dust:


----------



## Peach Blossom

oooo... exciting Amerikiwi... get that line darker!! :dust:


----------



## amerikiwi

OMG OMG OMG!!! I just took two more tests (1 IC and 1 brand) with SMU and they're even stronger than this morning!!! Now I don't even need to squint so I think I can say that I have a :bfp::bfp::bfp:

:dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## franm101

amerikiwi said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!! I just took two more tests (1 IC and 1 brand) with SMU and they're even stronger than this morning!!! Now I don't even need to squint so I think I can say that I have a :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> :dance: :dance: :dance:

Yeehaw!!! Wow you are very clever girl!!! Please post pics with your BFP announcment! So happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hug::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats amerkiwi!!!! Yes post pics so we can see too!!!


----------



## amerikiwi

Trying to get decent pics--but I think I'm still so excited that the camera is shaking in all the pics! It's also pretty light still, but easily seen from arms length without squinting. Will try to post a piccie soon!


----------



## franm101

amerikiwi said:


> Trying to get decent pics--but I think I'm still so excited that the camera is shaking in all the pics! It's also pretty light still, but easily seen from arms length without squinting. Will try to post a piccie soon!

Yay!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## SarahMelissa

amerikiwi said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!! I just took two more tests (1 IC and 1 brand) with SMU and they're even stronger than this morning!!! Now I don't even need to squint so I think I can say that I have a :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> :dance: :dance: :dance:

Congratulations, best of luck :happydance:


----------



## nessie01

hi amerikiwi

congrads on your :bfp: you must be so happy!!!! Im in christchurch.........can i ask how many cycles it has taken you to get the wonderful :bfp:!!!
ness:hugs:


----------



## amerikiwi

nessie01 said:


> hi amerikiwi
> 
> congrads on your :bfp: you must be so happy!!!! Im in christchurch.........can i ask how many cycles it has taken you to get the wonderful :bfp:!!!
> ness:hugs:

Thank you Ness! This was our fourth cycle TTC but only the 2nd of charting. 

In my first cycle of charting, I discovered that my luteal phase is only 9 days so I started taking B-50s to lengthen it. I don't think I'd have my BFP now had it not been for charting.

We've got the 3 major cities of NZ represented in this thread-pretty crazy.


----------



## 3 girlies

amerikiwi- congrats on your :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay congrats Amerikiwi!!! Well done and good luck!! :dust:


----------



## Heidi

congrats Amerikiwi :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Seity

*sigh* I'm impatient to get on with the :sex: I'd like to start tonight :blush:, but I'm afraid then I might not get any next week when it'll most likely do some good. It seems really weird to be wanting the weekend to be over instead of looking forward to it.


----------



## littlehush

Amerikiwi- :happydance::happydance::bfp::happydance::happydance: congats hun xx


----------



## Heidi

Seity said:


> *sigh* I'm impatient to get on with the :sex: I'd like to start tonight :blush:, but I'm afraid then I might not get any next week when it'll most likely do some good. It seems really weird to be wanting the weekend to be over instead of looking forward to it.


Go for it just dont tire him out too much lol
:laugh2:


----------



## SarahMelissa

I am actually looking forward to the weekend being over too. Today is CD8 for me so started the SEMP this morning :sex: :sex: :sex: :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Heidi

SarahMelissa said:


> I am actually looking forward to the weekend being over too. Today is CD8 for me so started the SEMP this morning :sex: :sex: :sex: :rofl::rofl:

Good luck with it Sarah, have fun :happydance:
We did really well until last night i skipped a day so not good i dont think i've O yet anyway.....hummm


----------



## Cleo

OMG!! Congrats A!!! That's sooooo flipping awesome! I'm so bloody excited for you! Yeah B Vits!!!


----------



## bklove

Ok so i've been gone for awhile and i've been meaning to stop back in and thanks to Heidi I decided to come back today because I realize I do miss the group! I haven't had a chance to catch up on everyone's chart, still working on it. As for me I just found out I have an ectopic so leelee you have to edit that bfp for me thanks to some technical difficulties. I'm ok with it, just dealing with it right now, and really technically till we get it to dissolve and the levels to go down i'm still pregnant. What really sucks is that might take a month and then we might have to wait a good 2-3 cycles before ttc again, booooo! 
Anyshoes,

sorry that girl and the other ladies who the witch just got. Heres to another cycle of possibilities:wine:(there's grape juice in there)

Aiko, welcome and just keep temping the same time everyday! How is it going so far?

Amerikiwi congratulations! :happydance: I know that was great news after that crazy dip in your chart. 

Seity, take what you get and work it out! Is this your first full cycle temping?

Heidi, looks like you'll be o'ing soon. Do you use opks? 

:hugs: ladies!


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry to hear about everything Bklove! At least you were fortunate to find out before it caused a lot of damage. *HUG* We look forward to being there for you!!!!


----------



## Seity

bklove :hugs: sorry to see you back. FX'd you can get back to ttc soon and get that sticky bean.
This is my second cycle, so at least I know when I should be OV this time around.


----------



## 3 girlies

sorry to hear that bklove :hugs:

my temp went up again, after last month when i got positive opks & didnt ovulate i really expected my temp to drop, i was dreading it!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sorry to hear your news bklove. :hug:


----------



## Heidi

Welcome back bklove,:hug: sorry to hear what your going though, i thought i'd catch up to see how you were doing and it took me a while to read through it all, i was hoping it would have gone down the right path for you hun, lets hope you wont have to wait too long before trying again :hugs:
Will keep on chart stalking you :) 
As for me i dont think i've O'd yet this time last cycle i had so i hope i dont end up in limbo :(

xxxx


----------



## amerikiwi

BKLove, I'm so sorry that you have suffered another loss. The strength that you have shown is truly inspiring. :hug:


----------



## Heidi

Leelee where having you been hiding lately? hows it going?

Amerikiwi i like that chart stalker graduate thing in your sig lol :)


----------



## Kelly9

I hate waiting for Ov!!!! CD7 for me another 9 or 11 days till it happens though... Ugh...


----------



## Heidi

Kelly9 said:


> I hate waiting for Ov!!!! CD7 for me another 9 or 11 days till it happens though... Ugh...

Yup its so boring waiting.....


----------



## bklove

2 girlies said:


> sorry to hear that bklove :hugs:
> 
> my temp went up again, after last month when i got positive opks & didnt ovulate i really expected my temp to drop, i was dreading it!

how are you sure you didn't ovulate?


----------



## bklove

It looks like i'll be charting for AWHILE! It's looking like 3 months right now, which would put us at a yr of ttc. I might temp every other day for now.


----------



## Cleo

Oh man, sorry it's going to take a while Love...but at least the pressure's off for a bit then too! 

So...if Amerikiwi just got a BFP and she's the one who invited me to join this group...can I still stick around even though she's a graduate?:) Hope that's okay -- I'm really needing a boost considering I'm on CD23 and STILL no O!! (I think it's coming though, the lines on the OPK are getting darker...)


----------



## Heidi

Cleo said:


> Oh man, sorry it's going to take a while Love...but at least the pressure's off for a bit then too!
> 
> So...if Amerikiwi just got a BFP and she's the one who invited me to join this group...can I still stick around even though she's a graduate?:) Hope that's okay -- I'm really needing a boost considering I'm on CD23 and STILL no O!! (I think it's coming though, the lines on the OPK are getting darker...)


Hey i'm on cd23 too and still no O :(


----------



## samzi

hi, can i join you guys?

recently started temping


----------



## franm101

samzi said:


> hi, can i join you guys?
> 
> recently started temping

Hi there
I am 6dpo so we are in the same stage :)


----------



## samzi

FF is messing me around, before i put todays temp in i wasnt any DPO :rofl: 

i messed around with temps in FF and when i put a lower one in the DPO count went. sooo confused.


----------



## Seity

FF has dashed lines for you samzi, so its not sure if its got the correct OV day for you or not. Sometimes without more info like CM or +OPK its just a best guess unless there is a clear temp shift.


----------



## samzi

im pretty sure it hasnt got it right. i had ov pain on tue/wed and now just lots of creamy cm. sorry for tmi.

i put in high'ish temps for tomorrow and monday just to see what it would do, and it changed it to ov y'day.

so will see how my temps go cos yday is more accurate than what its saying right now


----------



## franm101

samzi said:


> im pretty sure it hasnt got it right. i had ov pain on tue/wed and now just lots of creamy cm. sorry for tmi.
> 
> i put in high'ish temps for tomorrow and monday just to see what it would do, and it changed it to ov y'day.
> 
> so will see how my temps go cos yday is more accurate than what its saying right now

If you want it to read as accurately as it can I would just put your real temps back in..I hope you get clear lines soon :)


----------



## samzi

yeah its back to my real temps now :)


----------



## franm101

samzi said:


> yeah its back to my real temps now :)

Well you still have your cross so all good :)


----------



## LittleMermaid

Impl dip yesterday with such a good temp rise this morning?

Im cert in realms of a new top temp rise today!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Looking good littlemermaid! :dust: fx'd for you!! :hug:


----------



## Mrs_N

no temp rise for me after all that, :witch: got me saturday :cry: 
how on eart are you meant to get pregnant if you aren't even ovulating :hissy:


----------



## emie

hi girls can l join in l love chart stalking...:rofl: how do l add my chart?


----------



## Heidi

emie said:


> hi girls can l join in l love chart stalking...:rofl: how do l add my chart?

Hey emie :hugs: leelee still hasn't been here in a few days so i'm sure when she comes back she will add your chart and quite a few others too :)


----------



## emie

Heidi said:


> emie said:
> 
> 
> hi girls can l join in l love chart stalking...:rofl: how do l add my chart?
> 
> Hey emie :hugs: leelee still hasn't been here in a few days so i'm sure when she comes back she will add your chart and quite a few others too :)Click to expand...

thanks hun..:hugs:


----------



## Heidi

emie said:


> Heidi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emie said:
> 
> 
> hi girls can l join in l love chart stalking...:rofl: how do l add my chart?
> 
> Hey emie :hugs: leelee still hasn't been here in a few days so i'm sure when she comes back she will add your chart and quite a few others too :)Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun..:hugs:Click to expand...

So do you think you have O'd yet? x


----------



## emie

Heidi said:


> emie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heidi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emie said:
> 
> 
> hi girls can l join in l love chart stalking...:rofl: how do l add my chart?
> 
> Hey emie :hugs: leelee still hasn't been here in a few days so i'm sure when she comes back she will add your chart and quite a few others too :)Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun..:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> So do you think you have O'd yet? xClick to expand...

well thats the 100 million dollar question really not sure x

how is it going for you x


----------



## Heidi

Your chart seems to think you might have done, its so annoying now knowing for sure isnt it :(
Well as for me i dint think i have heres an update thread if you want to take a look

https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulations-tests-gallery/123139-allot-opkss.html#post1947000
anyone else opinions would be muchly appreciated xx


----------



## samzi

i had ov pains last night and ov pains on tues/wed :rofl:

no pos OPK's and temps up and down. verrrrrrrrrrry confused!


----------



## emie

Heidi said:


> Your chart seems to think you might have done, its so annoying now knowing for sure isnt it :(
> Well as for me i dint think i have heres an update thread if you want to take a look
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulations-tests-gallery/123139-allot-opkss.html#post1947000
> anyone else opinions would be muchly appreciated xx

hi well the ones you have dotted red seem to be positive some times you dont 

a very good result on the O sticks..


----------



## Heidi

They area 20mIU tests, but i'm thinking the 2nd one may not be a positive because i also got one quite early on too....??!! its so confuzzling.
Thanks for looking emie xx


----------



## emie

Heidi said:


> They area 20mIU tests, but i'm thinking the 2nd one may not be a positive because i also got one quite early on too....??!! its so confuzzling.
> Thanks for looking emie xx

well if your temp goes upgain tomorrow you might get crossshairs...x


----------



## Heidi

Fingers crossed it does, we'll have to see x


----------



## amerikiwi

Cleo said:


> Oh man, sorry it's going to take a while Love...but at least the pressure's off for a bit then too!
> 
> So...if Amerikiwi just got a BFP and she's the one who invited me to join this group...can I still stick around even though she's a graduate?:) Hope that's okay -- I'm really needing a boost considering I'm on CD23 and STILL no O!! (I think it's coming though, the lines on the OPK are getting darker...)

:wave: Hi Cleo :wave:

Glad to see you found your way to the chart stalkers. 2 positive OPKs after a long wait this cycle is looking good! Hope you're busy :sex: now.

Leelee has been out of town, but when she's back I'm sure she'll update the first page.


----------



## Cleo

Hey A! How's the bun? Hope all is well and the little beano's sticking tight! Cross your fingers that O is happening straight away for me and I'll have a temperature spike tomorrow!


----------



## Cleo

Heidi said:


> Cleo said:
> 
> 
> Oh man, sorry it's going to take a while Love...but at least the pressure's off for a bit then too!
> 
> So...if Amerikiwi just got a BFP and she's the one who invited me to join this group...can I still stick around even though she's a graduate?:) Hope that's okay -- I'm really needing a boost considering I'm on CD23 and STILL no O!! (I think it's coming though, the lines on the OPK are getting darker...)
> 
> 
> Hey i'm on cd23 too and still no O :(Click to expand...

Hi Heidi! I checked out your link to your OPKs and they look very much like mine have for the past 2 weeks. Mine JUST went dark on Sat night and dark again this morning -- there's a HUGE difference...you'll know for sure! Keep BDing every other day or so until you see the dark (then go to town!!) Fx'd for you that you get a + OPK soon!!


----------



## apple84

Can you add my chart as well? I've just started temping this cycle.


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/26e0e0https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/26e0e0


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hi ladies,

Well im on CD10 today, i started the SMEP on CD8 so my next round of :sex: will be tonight :rofl: 

Getting excited about heading into this week as leading up to O has been so boring!


----------



## franm101

Anyone know about flat temps during the luteal phase?? I dont usually have this problem but this cycle has been quite different from the beginning..any ideas?? Getting lots of cramps and boobies somewhat sore but im not convinced either way it may go at this stage. AF's due on Sunday the 
27th :)


----------



## emie

franm101 said:


> Anyone know about flat temps during the luteal phase?? I dont usually have this problem but this cycle has been quite different from the beginning..any ideas?? Getting lots of cramps and boobies somewhat sore but im not convinced either way it may go at this stage. AF's due on Sunday the
> 27th :)

l no you have proberly thought of this but is your themometer working ok ..x


----------



## franm101

emie said:


> franm101 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone know about flat temps during the luteal phase?? I dont usually have this problem but this cycle has been quite different from the beginning..any ideas?? Getting lots of cramps and boobies somewhat sore but im not convinced either way it may go at this stage. AF's due on Sunday the
> 27th :)
> 
> l no you have proberly thought of this but is your themometer working ok ..xClick to expand...

Thankyou for your thoughts! Yes it is I have 2 different ones that I have tested with for the last 2 days :)


----------



## samzi

my temp has gone down loooads today :cry:


----------



## emie

samzi said:


> my temp has gone down loooads today :cry:

so it might be a Implant dip any were between 7-10 days x


----------



## samzi

I dont even know when i OV'd :(

I had ov pains on tues/wed last week and since about fri ive had creamy cm, more than usual on saturday and then yday lots too.

i really am so confused!


----------



## emie

samzi said:


> I dont even know when i OV'd :(
> 
> I had ov pains on tues/wed last week and since about fri ive had creamy cm, more than usual on saturday and then yday lots too.
> 
> i really am so confused!

you do get that when your pregnantx


----------



## samzi

i even had niggly pains for a little last night.

god its so confusing!


----------



## emie

samzi said:


> i even had niggly pains for a little last night.
> 
> god its so confusing!

well l never thought it would be this confusing :rofl:


----------



## samzi

i keep getting conflicting dates - according to countdowntopregnancy.com it says i was most fertile between the 12-16th april (last sun-thur) and on pregnology.com is says OV was on wed last week.

they are similar, but then FF says i Ov'd before that!


----------



## emie

samzi said:


> i keep getting conflicting dates - according to countdowntopregnancy.com it says i was most fertile between the 12-16th april (last sun-thur) and on pregnology.com is says OV was on wed last week.
> 
> they are similar, but then FF says i Ov'd before that!

:dohh: wow yes that is confusing...


----------



## leelee

amerikiwi said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!! I just took two more tests (1 IC and 1 brand) with SMU and they're even stronger than this morning!!! Now I don't even need to squint so I think I can say that I have a :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> :dance: :dance: :dance:

Hi Amerikiwi,

I haven't been able to get online all weekend and when I came online now I was so delighted to see a :bfp: from you. Huge congrats!

AF came for me on Sat so I wasn't so lucky but onwards and upwards. How are you feeling?


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

I will update all the new people when I get back tonight. I have had no net access and it has driven me mad.

Bk - will update the 1st page now. I was so sorry to hear your news.

Can't wait to look at everyone's charts properly tonight. I am on CD3 now and am enjoyng some time out from thinking about TTC. Was very disappointed when AF arrived on Sat as we had done everything right. It frightened me as I wonder will I ever be able to conceive :(


----------



## Seity

Sheesh, I'm away for 1 day and ya'll go post crazy! 
Got some EWCM and green light today, so OH and I are in for some :sex: :happydance: Best time of the month. :rofl:


----------



## Cleo

Hey all, Can you check out my chart and tell me if you think the jump to 97.6 is my ovulation spike? It fits the rule and the line on the OPK was lighter than Saturday night and yesterday morning...Crossing my fingers that it finally happened!


----------



## emie

Cleo said:


> Hey all, Can you check out my chart and tell me if you think the jump to 97.6 is my ovulation spike? It fits the rule and the line on the OPK was lighter than Saturday night and yesterday morning...Crossing my fingers that it finally happened!

looks pretty good to me hun..l am sure you will no by tomorrow..:hugs:


----------



## Seity

Cleo said:


> Hey all, Can you check out my chart and tell me if you think the jump to 97.6 is my ovulation spike? It fits the rule and the line on the OPK was lighter than Saturday night and yesterday morning...Crossing my fingers that it finally happened!

Two more days of temps like that and you'll get the OV crosshairs on your chart, but it looks good to me.


----------



## aiko

amerikiwi said:


> Welcome Lisa :wave:
> 
> How long are your regular cycles? How long have you been TTC?

Hi, firstly big congratulations on your :bfp: I'm sooo pleased for you (and just _a little_ jealous). How are you feeling? Pregnancy is great, but it can be a bit uncomfortable - as you'll soon learn for yourself!

We've now been TTC for over 6 months (I already have a 19month old son who was conceived literally overnight). I had a progesterone check a week ago so we'll see what that says. I was only lucky enough to get that test because I have a lovely doctor and I've been feeling really headachey, nauseaous and hormonal for months.

Tbh, I no longer have any idea how long my cycles are. For the most part they've been about 32 days though Jan was 29, March 30 and now April has been 28 days. I'm pretty certain I didn't ovulate at all last month. Fingers crossed it's coincidental that I started charting on a random anovulatory cycle! Does anyone know how common that is?



bklove said:


> Aiko, welcome and just keep temping the same time everyday! How is it going so far?

Hi, I was really sorry to read your news and was really struck by your PMA. I hope that you'll be able to keep hold of that for the next 2 or 3 months.

So far I pretty much temp at the same time. I started temping vaginally today (tmi?!) as I'm now on a new cycle :cry: so fingers crossed that'll help make me feel like I'm doing it right.

Thanks to everyone for always being so positive. It really helps to keep me going. I really had a total lack of hope last month but I know this month is going to be better.


----------



## franm101

Cleo said:


> Hey all, Can you check out my chart and tell me if you think the jump to 97.6 is my ovulation spike? It fits the rule and the line on the OPK was lighter than Saturday night and yesterday morning...Crossing my fingers that it finally happened!

Looking very nice!! Crossing everything for you :)


----------



## leelee

emie said:


> Cleo said:
> 
> 
> Hey all, Can you check out my chart and tell me if you think the jump to 97.6 is my ovulation spike? It fits the rule and the line on the OPK was lighter than Saturday night and yesterday morning...Crossing my fingers that it finally happened!
> 
> looks pretty good to me hun..l am sure you will no by tomorrow..:hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Emie and welcome,

You have been added. Sorry for the delay but I have been away for a week and had no net for the last few days!


----------



## leelee

Cleo said:


> Oh man, sorry it's going to take a while Love...but at least the pressure's off for a bit then too!
> 
> So...if Amerikiwi just got a BFP and she's the one who invited me to join this group...can I still stick around even though she's a graduate?:) Hope that's okay -- I'm really needing a boost considering I'm on CD23 and STILL no O!! (I think it's coming though, the lines on the OPK are getting darker...)

Hi Cleo,

Welcome to our lovely group! You have been added!


----------



## leelee

samzi said:


> hi, can i join you guys?
> 
> recently started temping

Hi and welcome Samzi,

Can you send me a link to your chart and I will add you!


----------



## leelee

apple84 said:


> Can you add my chart as well? I've just started temping this cycle.
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/26e0e0https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/26e0e0

Hi and welcome Apple84,

You have been added to the first page!


----------



## amerikiwi

Good to see you back online Leelee! Thank you for the well wishes. I'm so sorry that the witch got you. :hug:


----------



## leelee

aiko said:


> amerikiwi said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Lisa :wave:
> 
> How long are your regular cycles? How long have you been TTC?
> 
> Hi, firstly big congratulations on your :bfp: I'm sooo pleased for you (and just _a little_ jealous). How are you feeling? Pregnancy is great, but it can be a bit uncomfortable - as you'll soon learn for yourself!
> 
> We've now been TTC for over 6 months (I already have a 19month old son who was conceived literally overnight). I had a progesterone check a week ago so we'll see what that says. I was only lucky enough to get that test because I have a lovely doctor and I've been feeling really headachey, nauseaous and hormonal for months.
> 
> Tbh, I no longer have any idea how long my cycles are. For the most part they've been about 32 days though Jan was 29, March 30 and now April has been 28 days. I'm pretty certain I didn't ovulate at all last month. Fingers crossed it's coincidental that I started charting on a random anovulatory cycle! Does anyone know how common that is?
> 
> 
> 
> bklove said:
> 
> 
> Aiko, welcome and just keep temping the same time everyday! How is it going so far?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, I was really sorry to read your news and was really struck by your PMA. I hope that you'll be able to keep hold of that for the next 2 or 3 months.
> 
> So far I pretty much temp at the same time. I started temping vaginally today (tmi?!) as I'm now on a new cycle :cry: so fingers crossed that'll help make me feel like I'm doing it right.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for always being so positive. It really helps to keep me going. I really had a total lack of hope last month but I know this month is going to be better.Click to expand...

Hi Aiko,

And welcome to our group. Do you want me to add your chart?


----------



## leelee

amerikiwi said:


> Good to see you back online Leelee! Thank you for the well wishes. I'm so sorry that the witch got you. :hug:

Hey, I'm glad I caught you online. I was delighted to hear your news! How are you feeling?

I was very sad when AF came but am okay now. Nearly on CD4 and hopefully this will be my month!


----------



## emie

leelee said:


> emie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleo said:
> 
> 
> Hey all, Can you check out my chart and tell me if you think the jump to 97.6 is my ovulation spike? It fits the rule and the line on the OPK was lighter than Saturday night and yesterday morning...Crossing my fingers that it finally happened!
> 
> looks pretty good to me hun..l am sure you will no by tomorrow..:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Emie and welcome,
> 
> You have been added. Sorry for the delay but I have been away for a week and had no net for the last few days!Click to expand...

thanks thats ok..x


----------



## amerikiwi

leelee said:


> amerikiwi said:
> 
> 
> Good to see you back online Leelee! Thank you for the well wishes. I'm so sorry that the witch got you. :hug:
> 
> Hey, I'm glad I caught you online. I was delighted to hear your news! How are you feeling?
> 
> I was very sad when AF came but am okay now. Nearly on CD4 and hopefully this will be my month!Click to expand...

I'm feeling really good. It's funny, I had more symptoms during the cycles that I wasn't pregnant. Stomach is fine so far (i hear the B-vits are given for morning sickness, so maybe they're keeping it away), boobs are bigger but not sore. Went to the doctors yesterday to confirm and feel on :cloud9:.

I have a good feeling that this will be your month!!


----------



## amerikiwi

Cleo said:


> Hey all, Can you check out my chart and tell me if you think the jump to 97.6 is my ovulation spike? It fits the rule and the line on the OPK was lighter than Saturday night and yesterday morning...Crossing my fingers that it finally happened!

Looking good Cleo! Hope you've been :sex:ing!


----------



## leelee

amerikiwi said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amerikiwi said:
> 
> 
> Good to see you back online Leelee! Thank you for the well wishes. I'm so sorry that the witch got you. :hug:
> 
> Hey, I'm glad I caught you online. I was delighted to hear your news! How are you feeling?
> 
> I was very sad when AF came but am okay now. Nearly on CD4 and hopefully this will be my month!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm feeling really good. It's funny, I had more symptoms during the cycles that I wasn't pregnant. Stomach is fine so far (i hear the B-vits are given for morning sickness, so maybe they're keeping it away), boobs are bigger but not sore. Went to the doctors yesterday to confirm and feel on :cloud9:.
> 
> I have a good feeling that this will be your month!!Click to expand...

Ahh thanks. Would love to follow you to into the 1st tri!

:hugs:


----------



## Heidi

Hey leelee glad to have you back, being with out the internet is a pain isnt it, sorry to hear :witch: got you, fx'd for this cycle, i do agree though it is to have a little break from TTC when :witch: is here.

Cleo- it does look like you've finally O'd get :sex:

Seity- good luck lots of :dust: your way


----------



## leelee

Heidi said:


> Hey leelee glad to have you back, being with out the internet is a pain isnt it, sorry to hear :witch: got you, fx'd for this cycle, i do agree though it is to have a little break from TTC when :witch: is here.
> 
> Cleo- it does look like you've finally O'd get :sex:
> 
> Seity- good luck lots of :dust: your way

Hi Heidi,

It's great to be back! How are you getting on. Looks like you are waiting to O!


----------



## aiko

leelee said:
 

> Hi Aiko,
> 
> And welcome to our group. Do you want me to add your chart?

Yes, thank you. I can't remember the link but I think it's in my signature.


----------



## leelee

aiko said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> Hi Aiko,
> 
> And welcome to our group. Do you want me to add your chart?
> 
> Yes, thank you. I can't remember the link but I think it's in my signature.Click to expand...

You have been added Aiko!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hi girls,

Im on CD11 today, i got in my second lot of :sex: on the SMEP last night, getting ready to O come the end of this week, YAY fx'd for a :bfp:


----------



## Kelly9

Hey ladies I am back from my foray at home in Halifax and safely with hubby again! Getting well acquainted with Bd'ing again after over 2 weeks without! Thankfully I won't be ov'ing for another week. Will start my opks in 5 more days I think. Still awaiting FS appointment june 2nd, hoping will be pregnant instead! lol.


----------



## franm101

leelee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I will update all the new people when I get back tonight. I have had no net access and it has driven me mad.
> 
> Bk - will update the 1st page now. I was so sorry to hear your news.
> 
> Can't wait to look at everyone's charts properly tonight. I am on CD3 now and am enjoyng some time out from thinking about TTC. Was very disappointed when AF arrived on Sat as we had done everything right. It frightened me as I wonder will I ever be able to conceive :(

Hi Leelee sorry to read of the:witch: arriving :( It sure can be one of the most frustrating and disheartening times of our lives...:hug:


----------



## 3 girlies

my chart looks rubbish, my temps seem really low & todays is on the coverline, i thought my temps should be rising??!! :cry:


----------



## franm101

2 girlies said:


> my chart looks rubbish, my temps seem really low & todays is on the coverline, i thought my temps should be rising??!! :cry:

Hey there! As long as temps are still mostly above the coverline the temps dont really matter. On a positive it could be an implant dip :)
We are on the same day...when will you test?? :)


----------



## 3 girlies

franm101 said:


> 2 girlies said:
> 
> 
> my chart looks rubbish, my temps seem really low & todays is on the coverline, i thought my temps should be rising??!! :cry:
> 
> Hey there! As long as temps are still mostly above the coverline the temps dont really matter. On a positive it could be an implant dip :)
> We are on the same day...when will you test?? :)Click to expand...

my dh wants me to test with a frer on friday but im not sure, i'll only be 10 dpo. when are you testing?


----------



## leelee

2 girlies said:


> my chart looks rubbish, my temps seem really low & todays is on the coverline, i thought my temps should be rising??!! :cry:

Hi 2girlies,

That could be an implantation dip!


----------



## 3 girlies

leelee said:


> 2 girlies said:
> 
> 
> my chart looks rubbish, my temps seem really low & todays is on the coverline, i thought my temps should be rising??!! :cry:
> 
> Hi 2girlies,
> 
> That could be an implantation dip!Click to expand...

i hope so! god this 2ww is killing me, its going really slow. so my temps should rise again tomorrow then??? or will they stay low now?


----------



## franm101

my dh wants me to test with a frer on friday but im not sure, i'll only be 10 dpo. when are you testing?[/QUOTE]

well its Tuesday now so you will be 11dpo??
I am testing Saturday but maybe Friday:)


----------



## leelee

2 girlies said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 girlies said:
> 
> 
> my chart looks rubbish, my temps seem really low & todays is on the coverline, i thought my temps should be rising??!! :cry:
> 
> Hi 2girlies,
> 
> That could be an implantation dip!Click to expand...
> 
> i hope so! god this 2ww is killing me, its going really slow. so my temps should rise again tomorrow then??? or will they stay low now?Click to expand...

If it is an implantation dip I would expect your temp to rise again tomorrow and stay high, although there could be a few little dips in it.

The 2WW is a nightmare alright!


----------



## ThatGirl

anyone missed me?
sorry been busy OH is very keen to get that eggy this month, been BDing at least once a day, said we gotta keep trying and bought me a big bunch of roses :D,

congrats to everyone with BFPs!


----------



## bklove

Welcome all the newbies, *so many charts to stalk! It's crazy,  
2girlies: it might be to early to test, but if you do retest a few days later. Temps are still above the coverline so that's good. 

leelee: sorry about the witch. Sometimes everything can be perfect and we still don't get that positive, but you will conceive though!

Aiko: power to you and the va-jay-jay temping! 
*


----------



## Heidi

Thanks leelee, yup i'm still waiting to O :cry:
Its gone up a bit today but i bet it will go down again tomorrow :(
One good thing i spose is i have a free 5 day trial of vip membership on FF :)


----------



## emie

Heidi said:


> Thanks leelee, yup i'm still waiting to O :cry:
> Its gone up a bit today but i bet it will go down again tomorrow :(
> One good thing i spose is i have a free 5 day trial of vip membership on FF :)

Heidi hun are charts look very much the same..:hissy::cry: l lost my 

crosshairs...it looks like we are so close though..cm looks good:happydance:


----------



## Seity

emie said:


> Heidi said:
> 
> 
> Thanks leelee, yup i'm still waiting to O :cry:
> Its gone up a bit today but i bet it will go down again tomorrow :(
> One good thing i spose is i have a free 5 day trial of vip membership on FF :)
> 
> Heidi hun are charts look very much the same..:hissy::cry: l lost my
> 
> crosshairs...it looks like we are so close though..cm looks good:happydance:Click to expand...

You two didn't have to wait on me ;) J/K
Looks like we may all OV this week and hit the 2WW together.


----------



## Heidi

Seity said:


> emie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heidi said:
> 
> 
> Thanks leelee, yup i'm still waiting to O :cry:
> Its gone up a bit today but i bet it will go down again tomorrow :(
> One good thing i spose is i have a free 5 day trial of vip membership on FF :)
> 
> Heidi hun are charts look very much the same..:hissy::cry: l lost my
> 
> crosshairs...it looks like we are so close though..cm looks good:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> You two didn't have to wait on me ;) J/K
> Looks like we may all OV this week and hit the 2WW together.Click to expand...


Lol :hugs: if you O before us there might be trouble lol :gun:


They do look similar dont they emie, fx were closer to that little eggie!!!


----------



## leelee

BKlove - thanks for your kind words

Heidi, Seity and Emie - hope you all enter into the 2WW together this week. Then I can obsess over your charts!


----------



## emie

leelee said:


> BKlove - thanks for your kind words
> 
> Heidi, Seity and Emie - hope you all enter into the 2WW together this week. Then I can obsess over your charts!

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Heidi

leelee said:


> BKlove - thanks for your kind words
> 
> Heidi, Seity and Emie - hope you all enter into the 2WW together this week. Then I can obsess over your charts!

lol :laugh2:
Charting is addictive!!


----------



## Heidi

Seity said:


> About you:
> 
> Your story: Came off the pill at the middle of January this year at the end of the pack and had my normal withdrawl bleed. Been having 28 day cycles since then.
> 
> Been together with OH : We've been friends for 8 years, been together for 3 years and got married in June last year.
> 
> TTC for: 2nd cycle, though in some ways it feels like this is the 1st cycle since last month we didn't really get to try.
> 
> Charting for: This is my second cycle charting.
> 
> Other Children: None

Hey leelee are we going to add this some where so there all together? and all the new members can add theirs too?
what do u think ladies? x


----------



## leelee

Heidi said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> About you:
> 
> Your story: Came off the pill at the middle of January this year at the end of the pack and had my normal withdrawl bleed. Been having 28 day cycles since then.
> 
> Been together with OH : We've been friends for 8 years, been together for 3 years and got married in June last year.
> 
> TTC for: 2nd cycle, though in some ways it feels like this is the 1st cycle since last month we didn't really get to try.
> 
> Charting for: This is my second cycle charting.
> 
> Other Children: None
> 
> 
> 
> Hey leelee are we going to add this some where so there all together? and all the new members can add theirs too?
> what do u think ladies? xClick to expand...


Oh yeah, I had forgotten about that. I was thinking of putting the stories below the list of charts with the number you are as I think the list looks nice and is easier to access. What do people think???


----------



## Heidi

That sounds like a good idea, then it wont overwhelm the charts :) 
xx


----------



## leelee

Heidi said:


> That sounds like a good idea, then it wont overwhelm the charts :)
> xx

Heidi,

What page did you find Seity's story? I will go back and sort them out.


----------



## Heidi

leelee said:


> Heidi said:
> 
> 
> That sounds like a good idea, then it wont overwhelm the charts :)
> xx
> 
> Heidi,
> 
> What page did you find Seity's story? I will go back and sort them out.Click to expand...

lol 20 odd i think, it took me a while :rofl:


----------



## Seity

leelee said:


> Oh yeah, I had forgotten about that. I was thinking of putting the stories below the list of charts with the number you are as I think the list looks nice and is easier to access. What do people think???

Sounds good to me.


----------



## leelee

That's done ladies. Let me know anyone else who wants their story added.

I think it looks cool. Good idea Heidi!


----------



## Kelly9

I took a journey of self discovery with DH today! We saw my cervix for the first time! It's nice and big and open at the moment. I much prefer taking a peak inside to check cm then doing it manually. Dh said that it was disgusting!!! hahaha I thought it was beautiful and perfect.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Looks great Leelee. Thanks for doing that!

Think I may be close to ov, but opks are all still -ve. Had ov like pain last night and lots of ewcm today. Sometimes I wish FF was some kind of full body monitor that magically told you exactly what was going on all the time rather than having to guess!!


----------



## emie

Peach Blossom said:


> Looks great Leelee. Thanks for doing that!
> 
> Think I may be close to ov, but opks are all still -ve. Had ov like pain last night and lots of ewcm today. Sometimes I wish FF was some kind of full body monitor that magically told you exactly what was going on all the time rather than having to guess!!

hi have you been using opks for very long and how do you find them x


----------



## Peach Blossom

This is the second cycle... Last cycle I didn't really use them properly as I wasn't sure what was going on due to mc. This cycle I think I may have been doing them too late in the day... the line was slightly darker this afternoon than it was yesterday evening and tonight so not sure what's going on... Yet to be convinced on the opks... cm and bbt seem to work for me better.


----------



## Kelly9

Peach blossom, right before I got my positive I had the same thing happen, my afternoon one was darker then my evening one. It is recommended you test between 2 and 4pm so try again tomorrow you could be getting your positive soon!


----------



## leelee

Peach Blossom said:


> This is the second cycle... Last cycle I didn't really use them properly as I wasn't sure what was going on due to mc. This cycle I think I may have been doing them too late in the day... the line was slightly darker this afternoon than it was yesterday evening and tonight so not sure what's going on... Yet to be convinced on the opks... cm and bbt seem to work for me better.

Hi PeachBlossom,

Mine gradually got darker and then darker than the control line so don't despair yet. Keep BD'ing until you see the temp rise and you should be grand!


----------



## emie

Peach Blossom said:


> This is the second cycle... Last cycle I didn't really use them properly as I wasn't sure what was going on due to mc. This cycle I think I may have been doing them too late in the day... the line was slightly darker this afternoon than it was yesterday evening and tonight so not sure what's going on... Yet to be convinced on the opks... cm and bbt seem to work for me better.

sorry to see you M/C....:hugs:.l have given up with them just couldnt get

a positive with them...


----------



## Mrs_N

looks good leelee :)

can you change my info so it says ttc for - since January 2009, and chartinf for - since March 2009, toherwise it's gonna go out of date, thanks hun!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Will just have to keep :sex: for a while... what a chore! ;) There are some good bits to this babymaking lark!! :rofl:


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> looks good leelee :)
> 
> can you change my info so it says ttc for - since January 2009, and chartinf for - since March 2009, toherwise it's gonna go out of date, thanks hun!

Good idea - have done the same myself!


----------



## apple84

Thanks for adding me! I'm new to temping, but very excited about it. I'm a science teacher and it's great to see such a practical use for data collection and graphing...I've got to remember to use it as an example in a lesson some day:amartass:

I know I only have temps for 6 days, but I think they are around OV. It looks to me like I've ovulated now, but I'm not sure if it's too soon to tell. I read that to be certain requires a "sustained" rise...sustained over how many days? Also, I'm unsure...what day did ovulation occur on then...the day the rise begins? ends? in between?


----------



## Seity

Mrs_N said:


> looks good leelee :)
> 
> can you change my info so it says ttc for - since January 2009, and chartinf for - since March 2009, toherwise it's gonna go out of date, thanks hun!

I was thinking the same thing about getting out of date. Mine can be changed to ttc and charting since Mar 09


----------



## emie

night night ladies talk tomorrow...:sleep:


----------



## Heidi

emie said:


> night night ladies talk tomorrow...:sleep:

:hi:


----------



## apple84

Here's my story:


*My story:* been off BCP for 3 yrs (didn't like the hormones) and using condoms all that time. I'm 24 and a high school science teacher and DH is 31. DH and I originally planned to TTC starting in May, but DH jumped the gun on that, so we started this month (last Thursday to be precise). We're trying for #1! I have a pretty short cycle (26 days on average) and I hope that's not going to cause me any problems.

*Been together with OH* : 5 yrs, 2 yrs married July 6th

*TTC for:* our first cycle!

*Charting for*: my first cycle

*Other Children:* none


----------



## franm101

apple84 said:


> Here's my story:
> 
> 
> *My story:* been off BCP for 3 yrs (didn't like the hormones) and using condoms all that time. I'm 24 and a high school science teacher and DH is 31. DH and I originally planned to TTC starting in May, but DH jumped the gun on that, so we started this month (last Thursday to be precise). We're trying for #1! I have a pretty short cycle (26 days on average) and I hope that's not going to cause me any problems.
> 
> *Been together with OH* : 5 yrs, 2 yrs married July 6th
> 
> *TTC for:* our first cycle!
> 
> *Charting for*: my first cycle
> 
> 
> 
> *Other Children:* none

Hi there! Welcome and goodluck! Looks like you may have ovulated already so now the waiting game...:)


----------



## 3 girlies

my temp went back :happydance: for today atleast :rofl:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Can i add my story :)

My story: Came off 10+ years of BCP in early January 2009 had withdrawal bleed in the following days, had normal regular cycles since then consisting of 28-30 days. Needed a rubella vaccination so wasnt allowed to try for a month. Im onto my third cycle charting and trying to get the hang of things.

Been together with DH : Been together for 10 ½ years, been married for nearly 8 years.

TTC since: March 2009

Charting since: February 2009

Other Children: 4 cats and 32 fish


----------



## Peach Blossom

What do we think ladies? ov dip for me this am?


----------



## leelee

apple84 said:


> Thanks for adding me! I'm new to temping, but very excited about it. I'm a science teacher and it's great to see such a practical use for data collection and graphing...I've got to remember to use it as an example in a lesson some day:amartass:
> 
> I know I only have temps for 6 days, but I think they are around OV. It looks to me like I've ovulated now, but I'm not sure if it's too soon to tell. I read that to be certain requires a "sustained" rise...sustained over how many days? Also, I'm unsure...what day did ovulation occur on then...the day the rise begins? ends? in between?

Hi Apple,

It looks like you maybe O'd on Monday but I would continue to BD until FF confirms that for you. There needs to be a rise for 3 days. You can also play around with FF and add temperatures for the next day (and take them off again) to see if FF confirms O for you.

I have added your story. Will be interesting to see your chart today!


----------



## leelee

Peach Blossom said:


> What do we think ladies? ov dip for me this am?

Could be PeachB. Keep up the Bd'ing just in case! Hopefully you will get a +OPK today.


----------



## leelee

SarahMelissa said:


> Can i add my story :)
> 
> My story: Came off 10+ years of BCP in early January 2009 had withdrawal bleed in the following days, had normal regular cycles since then consisting of 28-30 days. Needed a rubella vaccination so wasnt allowed to try for a month. Im onto my third cycle charting and trying to get the hang of things.
> 
> Been together with DH : Been together for 10 ½ years, been married for nearly 8 years.
> 
> TTC since: March 2009
> 
> Charting since: February 2009
> 
> Other Children: 4 cats and 32 fish

Your story has been added Sarah Melissa!


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh 2 girlies that could have been a nice little implantation dip you had there!

apple temps look promisingly like you have ov'd, keep :sex: until it is confirmed though!

fingers crossed Peachblossom, hopefully you'll get a nice positive opk 

nothing very exciting going on here *drums fingers on the table*


----------



## apple84

Mrs_N said:


> apple temps look promisingly like you have ov'd, keep :sex: until it is confirmed though!

I can't...DH left town Monday morning. We :sex: Sunday night, so I'm hoping that was enough.

I still have questions though. My temp went up again this morning; I've jumped up .6 degrees since Sunday! I am confused though, because if ovulation is the first day of the temp rise, then I OVed on Sunday (good cuz we BDed), but my OPK wasn't positive until Mon afternoon, meaning that I should have ovulated Tue. Which is it then?


----------



## Mrs_N

i reckon you ov'd on monday apple84, temps definately looking like you have ov'd!


----------



## emie

apple84 said:


> Mrs_N said:
> 
> 
> apple temps look promisingly like you have ov'd, keep :sex: until it is confirmed though!
> 
> I can't...DH left town Monday morning. We :sex: Sunday night, so I'm hoping that was enough.
> 
> I still have questions though. My temp went up again this morning; I've jumped up .6 degrees since Sunday! I am confused though, because if ovulation is the first day of the temp rise, then I OVed on Sunday (good cuz we BDed), but my OPK wasn't positive until Mon afternoon, meaning that I should have ovulated Tue. Which is it then?Click to expand...

yep l would say monday too....:hugs:


----------



## Heidi

Hey girls how are you all doing?
I have sore BB's today and an almost + opk AGAIN, but it got darker allot quicker than the last one which is what happened last month so i'm going to do another one tonight and see if its gotten darker.
I hate waiting.....


----------



## leelee

Heidi said:


> Hey girls how are you all doing?
> I have sore BB's today and an almost + opk AGAIN, but it got darker allot quicker than the last one which is what happened last month so i'm going to do another one tonight and see if its gotten darker.
> I hate waiting.....

Hi Heidi,

I would say that is your dip before O. You will soon be in the 2WW!

In fact the dip is nearly identical to last month!


----------



## emie

Heidi said:


> Hey girls how are you all doing?
> I have sore BB's today and an almost + opk AGAIN, but it got darker allot quicker than the last one which is what happened last month so i'm going to do another one tonight and see if its gotten darker.
> I hate waiting.....

yes it looks like your going to O so l hope you got plenty of :sex: in :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I agree Heidi, looks like you are almost there. 

I am still hanging around waiting for O, it seems these two weeks are the hardest cause there is nothing to do or report! Sigh!

First day back to work after vacation. Thank god it's only a 3.5 hour shift! God I love wednesdays!


----------



## Seity

Heidi said:


> Hey girls how are you all doing?
> I have sore BB's today and an almost + opk AGAIN, but it got darker allot quicker than the last one which is what happened last month so i'm going to do another one tonight and see if its gotten darker.
> I hate waiting.....

I'm in the exact same place:
My boobs just started to get sore and the opk is dark, but not quite positive as well. I'm going to do another opk test tonight as well and try and get OH to :sex: tonight.


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm confused about my opks. I started doing 2 a day yesterday as I had tons of ewcm. Yesterday at 2pm the line was darker than the evening before. Then last night it was lighter. This afternoon the line was darker, but still not +ve. Tonight it was lighter again... Any clues anyone?! :)


----------



## leelee

Peach Blossom said:


> I'm confused about my opks. I started doing 2 a day yesterday as I had tons of ewcm. Yesterday at 2pm the line was darker than the evening before. Then last night it was lighter. This afternoon the line was darker, but still not +ve. Tonight it was lighter again... Any clues anyone?! :)

It's a difficult one. It looks to me like your body is gearing up to O but isn't for one reason or another. You O'd a good bit later last month so maybe that will happen again. I would continue to BD just in case.


----------



## Seity

Peach Blossom said:


> I'm confused about my opks. I started doing 2 a day yesterday as I had tons of ewcm. Yesterday at 2pm the line was darker than the evening before. Then last night it was lighter. This afternoon the line was darker, but still not +ve. Tonight it was lighter again... Any clues anyone?! :)

Any chance your urine is more concentrated for the 2pm test than the evening one?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Very possibly, but not hugely I shouldn't think... opks didn't work for me last cycle so wondering whether they're ever going to work for me....


----------



## Seity

I hope they work for me, but I'm just trying to get OH to :sex: with me at least a few times this week as I figure that should cover our bases.


----------



## Kelly9

Peach blossom, my evening opks were always lighter then my 2pm ones and I still got my positive. It's not a good idea to test at night as the LH levels are not as high as in the afternoon. SO don't fret! I would get a positive opk in the afternoon and then barely a positive if I did another one that night only to get a positive for the second day running the next afternoon. Have you had a temperature shift in your charts yet?


----------



## SarahMelissa

Ive had lower back pain on the left hand side for two days now, i :sex: last night and used preseed for the first time (wasnt very impressed with it though, didnt feel wet, slippery, etc to me??) im hoping to get a positve OPK either today or tomorrow :)


----------



## Kelly9

Ok weird thing just happened, I just input my cervical fluid on ff and it gave me dotted cross hairs for O on cd8! I totally did not O on cd8, I have never ever ever had a cycle of less then 29 days in my entire life and my lp is 14 days... if I did O though I would get af after 22 days way to short... I am thinking it marked it cause my temps have gone up for the last 3 days but I have recently been home from traveling and have gone back to using my duvet for blankets and I know I have been slightly warmer because of it.... what do you guys think? I won't start using opks till the cd14.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Kelly9 said:


> Ok weird thing just happened, I just input my cervical fluid on ff and it gave me dotted cross hairs for O on cd8! I totally did not O on cd8, I have never ever ever had a cycle of less then 29 days in my entire life and my lp is 14 days... if I did O though I would get af after 22 days way to short... I am thinking it marked it cause my temps have gone up for the last 3 days but I have recently been home from traveling and have gone back to using my duvet for blankets and I know I have been slightly warmer because of it.... what do you guys think? I won't start using opks till the cd14.

I think CD8 is pretty early to ovluate considering you say you always of 29 days or more, the dotted lines indicate that its not sure, i would keep :sex: and maybe start on OPKs today?? Other than that im not too sure.


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks! I am not to concerned and have been bd'ing. I did an opk tonight and it was neg... I am pretty sure it's cause the temp increase in the house... it's gone up from 17 to about 20-21 and me still using a duvet... and it only changed when I changed my cm from creamy to watery on cycle day 10. I was looking at pics of cervix and cm online and thought it looked more watery and so I changed it on ff then ff gave me the dotted cross hairs. I still expect to o on or around cd16.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Kelly9 said:


> Peach blossom, my evening opks were always lighter then my 2pm ones and I still got my positive. It's not a good idea to test at night as the LH levels are not as high as in the afternoon. SO don't fret! I would get a positive opk in the afternoon and then barely a positive if I did another one that night only to get a positive for the second day running the next afternoon. Have you had a temperature shift in your charts yet?

Think I had my temp shift today. Looks like the opks didn't really work for me this cycle. If I have to use them next cycle (and I'm hoping and praying I won't) I'll just use them in the afternoon. Feel like we shouold have bd'd last night, but was going by smep and doing every other night til +ve opk... Oh well... fingers crossed we've done enough!!


----------



## Heidi

leelee said:


> Heidi said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls how are you all doing?
> I have sore BB's today and an almost + opk AGAIN, but it got darker allot quicker than the last one which is what happened last month so i'm going to do another one tonight and see if its gotten darker.
> I hate waiting.....
> 
> Hi Heidi,
> 
> I would say that is your dip before O. You will soon be in the 2WW!
> 
> In fact the dip is nearly identical to last month!Click to expand...

Thanks girls, its later than it was last month if i have O'd not that i'll be complaining, because i've convinced myself i'm not going to :dohh:
Went out last night (not drinking lol) so didnt get a chance to bd :(

Just a random question, when some one refers you to FF does this mean you get free vip? I'm on a free 5 day trial that FF selected me for-very random.


----------



## apple84

Thanks for your suggestions on my chart! FF agrees with you and determined my OV to be Monday!

I have a question about accuracy, because I almost always get up in the night to pee. My chart doesn't look too jumpy, but there were mornings where I used the bathroom at 4am and then went back to sleep and took my temp at 5:30-6am. Should I assume my temps could be wrong?


----------



## emie

apple84 said:


> Thanks for your suggestions on my chart! FF agrees with you and determined my OV to be Monday!
> 
> I have a question about accuracy, because I almost always get up in the night to pee. My chart doesn't look too jumpy, but there were mornings where I used the bathroom at 4am and then went back to sleep and took my temp at 5:30-6am. Should I assume my temps could be wrong?

l would say that would make no difference its just a couple of hours..:hugs:


----------



## Seity

Little Mermaid and Franm101 -temps are looking good. FX'd they stay high.

apple84 - When my cats wake me a hour or two before I usually get up, I find that I tend to toss and turn for that next bit before my usual wake time and I think it makes my temps higher than they would normally be. - IE this morning they woke me at 5am and so I took my temp and it was 97.17, went back to sleep and took it at my usual 8am and it was 97.53. I still put the 8am time into FF and then make a note about waking early.

Heidi -FF gave me a random free 5 day VIP last month. I hadn't used their site in a while, so I think they wanted to give me a 'taste' of what the full version could do.


----------



## bklove

Hey girls. 
Apple84- I really hope ttc is a short process for you guys, sounds like you're using all the tools to get you there. 

Sarahmelissa- congrats on just starting out as well. I see you got a + OPK so go work it out as much as you can!! 

Mrs_N & Kelly- it can be slow waiting things out sometimes, good to keep yourself busy

Heidi- are you bding in the mean time?

Peach Blossom- The whole opk thing can get confusing but just remember it doesn't count unless its darker than the control line and all else fails you can sort of go by your pattern so far even though it seems like a large windom of possible o dates. Have you thought about seeing your dr to confirm if you o or not?

Kelly9- ff will probably change with more info. Once it changed my 0 date like 3 times, then had the nerve to not be sure when the o date was:)


----------



## Peach Blossom

bklove said:


> Peach Blossom- The whole opk thing can get confusing but just remember it doesn't count unless its darker than the control line and all else fails you can sort of go by your pattern so far even though it seems like a large windom of possible o dates. Have you thought about seeing your dr to confirm if you o or not?

My cycles are a bit all over the place due to mc, a long term thyroid problem and polycystic ovaries. Definitely ov-ing though as I did manage to get pg earlier this year and think I had a chemical last cycle. I think I just missed a +ve opk testing too late in the day. We'll just have to keep fingers crossed we caught the egg! :)


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck peach blossom! 

My temp was still higher today but lower then it has been.... I will be starting opks tomorrow.


----------



## Seity

OMG!! Yes! :yipee: Got my +opk just now. Went from feeling frustrated this morning at not knowing what the deal was with my cycle and my OH not interested in DTD since Monday to feeling good about my chances. Still need to get my OH to :sex: tonight, so FX'd he's "in the mood". I swear you'd think I was asking him to mow the lawn or something ](*,)


----------



## emie

Seity said:


> OMG!! Yes! :yipee: Got my +opk just now. Went from feeling frustrated this morning at not knowing what the deal was with my cycle and my OH not interested in DTD since Monday to feeling good about my chances. Still need to get my OH to :sex: tonight, so FX'd he's "in the mood". I swear you'd think I was asking him to mow the lawn or something ](*,)

wow you go girl....:yipee::yipee:


----------



## leelee

Seity said:


> OMG!! Yes! :yipee: Got my +opk just now. Went from feeling frustrated this morning at not knowing what the deal was with my cycle and my OH not interested in DTD since Monday to feeling good about my chances. Still need to get my OH to :sex: tonight, so FX'd he's "in the mood". I swear you'd think I was asking him to mow the lawn or something ](*,)

Woohoo,

Get off the net and jump on your OH!!!


----------



## Seity

leelee said:


> Woohoo,
> 
> Get off the net and jump on your OH!!!

LOL - I'm still at work for another 3 hours, but its a nice thought.


----------



## Mrs_N

yay on the positive opk :wohoo:
have fun :sex: later!!


----------



## apple84

Seity said:


> I swear you'd think I was asking him to mow the lawn or something ](*,)

:rofl::rofl:

Good luck!


----------



## bklove

lol, we are officially the OPK cheerleeders! Go get it Seity!:happydance:

Peach Blossom- I've got everything crossed for you. Remember all else fails do it anyway :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Woohoo go get lucky!!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Seity said:


> I swear you'd think I was asking him to mow the lawn or something ](*,)

I know the feeling, i got a positive OPK yesterday and we had already done it the day before and when i told him we would need to do it again last night, i got a similar reaction HELLO!!!!!!!!!! i thought men wanted it ALL the time!!!! what gives


----------



## franm101

Seity said:


> Little Mermaid and Franm101 -temps are looking good. FX'd they stay high.
> 
> apple84 - When my cats wake me a hour or two before I usually get up, I find that I tend to toss and turn for that next bit before my usual wake time and I think it makes my temps higher than they would normally be. - IE this morning they woke me at 5am and so I took my temp and it was 97.17, went back to sleep and took it at my usual 8am and it was 97.53. I still put the 8am time into FF and then make a note about waking early.
> 
> Heidi -FF gave me a random free 5 day VIP last month. I hadn't used their site in a while, so I think they wanted to give me a 'taste' of what the full version could do.

Thanks Seity! Im sure :witch: is on her way now though...have fun bd'ing :):)


----------



## leelee

franm101 said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> Little Mermaid and Franm101 -temps are looking good. FX'd they stay high.
> 
> apple84 - When my cats wake me a hour or two before I usually get up, I find that I tend to toss and turn for that next bit before my usual wake time and I think it makes my temps higher than they would normally be. - IE this morning they woke me at 5am and so I took my temp and it was 97.17, went back to sleep and took it at my usual 8am and it was 97.53. I still put the 8am time into FF and then make a note about waking early.
> 
> Heidi -FF gave me a random free 5 day VIP last month. I hadn't used their site in a while, so I think they wanted to give me a 'taste' of what the full version could do.
> 
> Thanks Seity! Im sure :witch: is on her way now though...have fun bd'ing :):)Click to expand...

Hi Franm101,

Sorry you feel that AF is on the way. In some ways temping is hard because you can see that AF is on the way with a temp drop. I have known she is on the way for the past 2 months because of the drop.

I suppose it must be equally as exciting for people that see their temp go up instead of down. Fingers crossed for all of us for a :bfp: this cycle!


----------



## samzi

hi ladies.

i was in so much pain last night for about half an hour. i was in bed, got up to go the loo and when i got back in bed about 5 mins later i started getting really bad cramps in my abdomen and all around my lower back and hips. it killed 

nothing today thank god but it was really painful.

any ideas?


----------



## leelee

samzi said:


> hi ladies.
> 
> i was in so much pain last night for about half an hour. i was in bed, got up to go the loo and when i got back in bed about 5 mins later i started getting really bad cramps in my abdomen and all around my lower back and hips. it killed
> 
> nothing today thank god but it was really painful.
> 
> any ideas?

Hi Samzi,

Can you post up your chart and we can all take a look?


----------



## samzi

I havent been temping for a week as i got told it was pointless, as when i was i didnt do it everyday :huh:

i could post the chart but the temps havent been put in for quite a while.


----------



## 3 girlies

i have been spotting so i think i'm out this month, when should my temp drop?


----------



## leelee

samzi said:


> I havent been temping for a week as i got told it was pointless, as when i was i didnt do it everyday :huh:
> 
> i could post the chart but the temps havent been put in for quite a while.

Hiya,

Yeah, there is prob not much point if you are missing lots of days as it is the bigger picture that needs to be looked at, especially if it is at a crucial time. I wouldn't have thought one or two days would make a difference at a non-crucial time though?

Could be implantation pains if you are in the 1WW. Guess only time will tell! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## leelee

2 girlies said:


> i have been spotting so i think i'm out this month, when should my temp drop?

Hi 2girlies,

It is hard to know cos you don't have any other charts. Do you usually spot? Could it be implantation spotting?


----------



## 3 girlies

leelee said:


> 2 girlies said:
> 
> 
> i have been spotting so i think i'm out this month, when should my temp drop?
> 
> Hi 2girlies,
> 
> It is hard to know cos you don't have any other charts. Do you usually spot? Could it be implantation spotting?Click to expand...

i did spot last cycle but not like this time, last cycle it was constant light spotting a few days before proper af, this time its been a tiny bit & keeps stopping. i suppose i will just have to see what happens over the weekend. I thought implantation spotting was brown?? mines pink/red but not much there!


----------



## leelee

2 girlies said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 girlies said:
> 
> 
> i have been spotting so i think i'm out this month, when should my temp drop?
> 
> Hi 2girlies,
> 
> It is hard to know cos you don't have any other charts. Do you usually spot? Could it be implantation spotting?Click to expand...
> 
> i did spot last cycle but not like this time, last cycle it was constant light spotting a few days before proper af, this time its been a tiny bit & keeps stopping. i suppose i will just have to see what happens over the weekend. I thought implantation spotting was brown?? mines pink/red but not much there!Click to expand...

Hi 2girlies,

I think it can be pink/red as well. It could be implantation spotting! I really hope it is. If your temp goes up instead of down tomorrow then I would take that as a really good sign.

Edit: just had a look at your chart again. It looks like there might have been an implantation dip at 7DPO so that is a good sign!


----------



## leelee

2 girlies said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 girlies said:
> 
> 
> i have been spotting so i think i'm out this month, when should my temp drop?
> 
> Hi 2girlies,
> 
> It is hard to know cos you don't have any other charts. Do you usually spot? Could it be implantation spotting?Click to expand...
> 
> i did spot last cycle but not like this time, last cycle it was constant light spotting a few days before proper af, this time its been a tiny bit & keeps stopping. i suppose i will just have to see what happens over the weekend. I thought implantation spotting was brown?? mines pink/red but not much there!Click to expand...

Let me know if you want your chart added to the first page!


----------



## 3 girlies

yes add my chart please. thankyou x


----------



## leelee

2 girlies said:


> yes add my chart please. thankyou x

It has been added. Will be following that with great interest tomorrow!


----------



## Seity

I'm just going to crawl into a corner and cry now. :cry: We tried to DTD last night, but OH just couldn't get it to stay up (sorry if TMI). I'm just so frustrated that we're finally ttc, but its never going to happen if we don't have sex, much less sex at the right time of the month. I guess I have to hope we OV today and there's still some spermies hanging around from Monday, but I'm not holding out any hope.


----------



## apple84

Seity said:


> I'm just going to crawl into a corner and cry now. :cry: We tried to DTD last night, but OH just couldn't get it to stay up (sorry if TMI). I'm just so frustrated that we're finally ttc, but its never going to happen if we don't have sex, much less sex at the right time of the month. I guess I have to hope we OV today and there's still some spermies hanging around from Monday, but I'm not holding out any hope.

Don't worry...it happens to us all. I too was in tears on Monday (OV day) when I tried to get DH to BD in the morning before work (he was going out of town). He couldn't do it because of stress and tiredness he said. I cried too and I think it made him feel really bad. But keep hoping...sperm are supposed to last a couple days! I'm still hoping for a :bfp: even if OV day didn't work out.


----------



## bklove

samzi said:


> I havent been temping for a week as i got told it was pointless, as when i was i didnt do it everyday :huh:
> 
> i could post the chart but the temps havent been put in for quite a while.

I think you should still start to post again just to get back in the habit of doing it. I haven't posted in a few days but I have been writing it down, have to get back into the routine.


----------



## bklove

Seity if you haven't o'd you can still try for today. I think the more we know the more we bug out, but the stress can be a turn off on top of everything else. So take a couple deep breaths and figure out how to make it fun and don't stress if you miss it. I also found it helpful to explain ff to him which got him on board with doing it when we needed to (and he was a big skeptic at first), not sure if you've tried that?


----------



## Seity

bklove said:


> Seity if you haven't o'd you can still try for today. I think the more we know the more we bug out, but the stress can be a turn off on top of everything else. So take a couple deep breaths and figure out how to make it fun and don't stress if you miss it. I also found it helpful to explain ff to him which got him on board with doing it when we needed to (and he was a big skeptic at first), not sure if you've tried that?

Its not the ttc, but the fact he's been unemployed since Jan. How he can be stressed from staying home all day eludes me because I've told him he doesn't need to work, but he is.


----------



## Heidi

hey girls my temp took a very random drop today, what do you all think?

Seithy, i know how you feel hun, i think if i have O'd then i've totally missed it we've not Bd' for 3 days :(


----------



## leelee

Heidi said:


> hey girls my temp took a very random drop today, what do you all think?
> 
> Seithy, i know how you feel hun, i think if i have O'd then i've totally missed it we've not Bd' for 3 days :(

Hi,

I think you haven't O'd yet Heidi. This might be your O dip. How long is your cycle normally? I feel for, it must be very frustrating.
:hugs:


----------



## Heidi

leelee said:


> Heidi said:
> 
> 
> hey girls my temp took a very random drop today, what do you all think?
> 
> Seithy, i know how you feel hun, i think if i have O'd then i've totally missed it we've not Bd' for 3 days :(
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I think you haven't O'd yet Heidi. This might be your O dip. How long is your cycle normally? I feel for, it must be very frustrating.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I dont know how long my cycles are it was 36 days last time
:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## leelee

Seity said:


> bklove said:
> 
> 
> Seity if you haven't o'd you can still try for today. I think the more we know the more we bug out, but the stress can be a turn off on top of everything else. So take a couple deep breaths and figure out how to make it fun and don't stress if you miss it. I also found it helpful to explain ff to him which got him on board with doing it when we needed to (and he was a big skeptic at first), not sure if you've tried that?
> 
> Its not the ttc, but the fact he's been unemployed since Jan. How he can be stressed from staying home all day eludes me because I've told him he doesn't need to work, but he is.Click to expand...

Hi Seity,

I guess your OH is feeling a bit down because he has no job (even though you are being supportive). A lot of people enjoy the social aspect of working and it can be very depressing being at home all day long. 

I really hope that this is your month. Fingers crossed.


----------



## leelee

Heidi said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heidi said:
> 
> 
> hey girls my temp took a very random drop today, what do you all think?
> 
> Seithy, i know how you feel hun, i think if i have O'd then i've totally missed it we've not Bd' for 3 days :(
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I think you haven't O'd yet Heidi. This might be your O dip. How long is your cycle normally? I feel for, it must be very frustrating.
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know how long my cycles are it was 36 days last time
> :hissy::hissy::hissy:Click to expand...

Unfortunately it looks like a bit of a waiting game for you Heidi. I would continue to BD just in case. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## bklove

Seity said:


> bklove said:
> 
> 
> Seity if you haven't o'd you can still try for today. I think the more we know the more we bug out, but the stress can be a turn off on top of everything else. So take a couple deep breaths and figure out how to make it fun and don't stress if you miss it. I also found it helpful to explain ff to him which got him on board with doing it when we needed to (and he was a big skeptic at first), not sure if you've tried that?
> 
> Its not the ttc, but the fact he's been unemployed since Jan. How he can be stressed from staying home all day eludes me because I've told him he doesn't need to work, but he is.Click to expand...

ohhh, maybe its depressing for him not to be able to work, and sometimes it can be depressing just staying home for a long period of time with nothing to do, and all of the above could be impacting his so called stress level. I think its a man thing, men stress providing and work, women ttc and care taking.


----------



## bklove

Heidi I'm not sure about that dip, maybe just a random wrench in the plans? I was trying to compare to your last chart but that didn't help. Give it a day or so lets see what happens.


----------



## Heidi

Thanks hun, i was so glad when last months cycle went 'by the book' so to speak and this month i just have no clue what so ever :(
FX'd for lots of rises over the next few days! x


----------



## leelee

Heidi said:


> Thanks hun, i was so glad when last months cycle went 'by the book' so to speak and this month i just have no clue what so ever :(
> FX'd for lots of rises over the next few days! x

Defo fingers crossed!


----------



## Kelly9

I hope everything works out for you seity!
My DH is pretty good at Bd'ing when we need to actually in 6 years I think there has been less then 5 times where he physically couldn't due to tiredness and stress. I am thankful for that although this ttc things is starting to get on his nerves more and more. Especially with me going back to school in september he wants to stop ttc and I am like no we keep going till I start classes... so far I am winning the battle! Here is to hoping I get my bfp before I go back so I can have both of the things I want most. And fingers crossed for everyone else we need a bfp to keep the pma going!


----------



## Seity

I feel a lot better than earlier today. When I got home OH and I talked about it and how its bothering him too and that he's actually going to try and figure out what's going on. Try some herbal remedies and such. You gals are great. It really helps to have a place to vent, since we aren't telling anyone we're ttc. This time isn't so bad. There was a 6 month spell when we were dating where he had 'issues' and I'll tell you, that was a hard 6 months, but I think it made us stronger as a couple.


----------



## Kelly9

Thats great to hear!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Seity said:


> I feel a lot better than earlier today. When I got home OH and I talked about it and how its bothering him too and that he's actually going to try and figure out what's going on. Try some herbal remedies and such. You gals are great. It really helps to have a place to vent, since we aren't telling anyone we're ttc. This time isn't so bad. There was a 6 month spell when we were dating where he had 'issues' and I'll tell you, that was a hard 6 months, but I think it made us stronger as a couple.

I know its a comedy name, but try Horny Goat Weed. You can get it in Holland and Barrett and other health shops... Good luck! :hug::hug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Looks like I haven't o'd just yet... Looking back at my charts I do tend to have a little spike before a drop for 3-4 days before ov... So guess I'll try an opk today and see what it says!


----------



## ThatGirl

CD 10 hoping to ovulate sooner haven't had time to get agnus castus but taking pregnacare conception so still hoping to ovulate x


----------



## leelee

Seity said:


> I feel a lot better than earlier today. When I got home OH and I talked about it and how its bothering him too and that he's actually going to try and figure out what's going on. Try some herbal remedies and such. You gals are great. It really helps to have a place to vent, since we aren't telling anyone we're ttc. This time isn't so bad. There was a 6 month spell when we were dating where he had 'issues' and I'll tell you, that was a hard 6 months, but I think it made us stronger as a couple.

Glad you feel better Seity. Keeping the lines of communication open is the best thing to do. We all have had issues, myself included so this is a great place to vent and get support.


----------



## Seity

Sarahmelissa -wtg on the + opk. I got my temp rise today. Should get my OV line from FF on Monday. 
Heidi and Kelly9 - I expect you'll be in the 2ww soon as well.


----------



## nikiforos

How do i retrieve the link to give to u?


----------



## nikiforos

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/273776

got it... 

advice on why i have such flat temps?


----------



## leelee

Hiya,

I can only see your cycle wheel with that link. I think there is a bit on FF that explains flat temps.


----------



## franm101

Hi ladies! CD1 for me today...wish me luck for a brand new one :)


----------



## Kelly9

Good good good great luck franm101!!! Anyone know anything about cervical position? like is it considered high when your cervical hole is pointing more towards your belly button and is it low when it is pointing more towards your bum? lol or the other way around?


----------



## franm101

Kelly9 said:


> Good good good great luck franm101!!! Anyone know anything about cervical position? like is it considered high when your cervical hole is pointing more towards your belly button and is it low when it is pointing more towards your bum? lol or the other way around?

Thanks Kelly and good luck to you too! Your cervix is considered highest when its the hardest to reach. For me my cervix turns up towards my bellybutton and is actually unreachable when im ovulating. Im sure its different for everyone though..:)


----------



## Kelly9

ok good to know!!! thanks!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Seity said:


> Sarahmelissa -wtg on the + opk. I got my temp rise today. Should get my OV line from FF on Monday.
> .

Thanks Seity - i got a temp rise today too so tuesday i will hopefully have some crosshairs on ff. Although i caught up with a girlfriend i hadnt seen in ages last night and ended up having a few glasses of wine, so hopefully that is not the reason for the temp rise, and hopefully it will be up again tomorrow and i will officially be in the 2ww


----------



## Kelly9

So frustrated! Dh was suppose to drive to his rcmp course starting monday and drive home since it's only an hour away and now he is telling me he will be staying there the whole week and not coming home. I will be O ing in the next 2 or 3 days! He won't listen to me! I do not and will not miss a month ttc! It's been long enough as it is I am so upset. Now I am going to have to drive to him just to get some! Arg! And since he will be staying in barrack I can't stay with him so looks like we'll have only the car! Can you imagine... makes me think maybe I am crazy, do I want this to bad? 

Makes me ask the question....How far would you guys go to conceive? I'll obviously drive an hour and BD in a car. Anyone else?


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hissy: I don't understand what's going on with my temps... EWCM and pain point to O, opks and temp don't match that though. I Ov on different days each cycle as I have very irregular cycles... yesterday I had a brownish tinge to the EWCM and thought that might be an Ov bleed, but no temp shift today... Starting to do my head in now! Anyone have any theories?


----------



## SarahMelissa

Kelly your not crazy i would be doing the same thing!

I had a temp rise today, so think i Od yesterday, will wait and see what tomorrow mornings temp is but i think i got in some good :sex: fx'd anyways.


----------



## leelee

franm101 said:


> Hi ladies! CD1 for me today...wish me luck for a brand new one :)

Best of luck Franm101 - hope you get your BFP this cycle

Seity and SarahMelissa - looking forward to FF confirming O so I can stalk your charts!

PeachBlossom - is the battery working okay on your thermometer? Maybe O was delayed for a few days and you will O in a couple of days. Keep BD'ing just in case!

Kelly9 - can totally understand your frustration. Why can your O not drive home for a few hours and then go back?

I am CD9 today and have started to BD. I am unsure whether to BD every day from CD9 to CD20 or whether I should follow Smep. What do you think?


----------



## franm101

leelee said:


> franm101 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! CD1 for me today...wish me luck for a brand new one :)
> 
> Best of luck Franm101 - hope you get your BFP this cycle
> 
> Seity and SarahMelissa - looking forward to FF confirming O so I can stalk your charts!
> 
> PeachBlossom - is the battery working okay on your thermometer? Maybe O was delayed for a few days and you will O in a couple of days. Keep BD'ing just in case!
> 
> Kelly9 - can totally understand your frustration. Why can your O not drive home for a few hours and then go back?
> 
> I am CD9 today and have started to BD. I am unsure whether to BD every day from CD9 to CD20 or whether I should follow Smep. What do you think?Click to expand...

Hi Leelee thanks for the luck! Im going to try something a bit different this cycle. From cd 10-20 im going to go 2 days on and 1 day off...tiz personal preference which way you go. Happy :sex: :happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Will check the battery... been using it every day since last August, so it is possible that it needs a new battery... Maybe my body battery has run out! :)

Kelly, I would be doing exactly the same as you! You're not crazy... and if you are you're in good company here! :rofl: :hugs:


----------



## Seity

Kelly9 I know the feeling. The only BD we got was 2-3 days before OV, but I don't consider myself out of it for this month. In fact, I'm hoping maybe that just increases our chance at a girl, which would thrill my OH as he has a preference.

FF just gave me the crosshairs :happydance:

Peach, You may see the temp shift tomorrow.


----------



## Peach Blossom

I hope so!


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks guys! Nice to know I can be a total nutter here! Leelee he can't come home cause he is going up in one of the police cars with one of his coworkers. I wanted him to take his own car so now he is going to fill the tank for me I will go to him! Thats how bad I want a baby this month!

Since I expect O anyday now we have been Bd'ing everyday, I figured with him going it would make my chances better.

Siety I really want a girl to! I wish I could trust bd'ing only a couple days before O to get one to but right now it has been so long for us ttc that I want every bit of sperm he can muster inside me! :blush:


----------



## 3 girlies

:witch: got me today. Bring on month 17!!


----------



## Kelly9

So sorry the witch got you 2 girlies! Here's to the next cycle. I did my opk and still no positive if I am going to O on time I Have to get my first positive by tomorrow... I normally get 2 days of positives the day before O and the day of. I really want to O on time, with hubby leaving tonight it would mean I would only have to visit him for the first 3 days and could relax after that!


----------



## leelee

2 girlies said:


> :witch: got me today. Bring on month 17!!

So sorry AF got you 2 girlies. Really hope this cycle is brings your :bfp:


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 said:


> So sorry the witch got you 2 girlies! Here's to the next cycle. I did my opk and still no positive if I am going to O on time I Have to get my first positive by tomorrow... I normally get 2 days of positives the day before O and the day of. I really want to O on time, with hubby leaving tonight it would mean I would only have to visit him for the first 3 days and could relax after that!

Hi Kelly9,

Will keep my fingers crossed for a +OPK tomorrow for you!


----------



## franm101

2 girlies said:


> :witch: got me today. Bring on month 17!!

Hey Heidi! Sorry :witch: found you... We are cycle buddies :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay! Temp shift this am :happydance:... hope its not another false alarm! :)


----------



## SarahMelissa

I think i may have O'd today, i seem to have quite a dip in temperature, im hoping i did as we have :sex: the past 3 days in a row. Sorry to those that got the nasty :witch: good luck next cycle!


----------



## Seity

FX'd this is it for you Peach.
2 girlies sorry about the witch. :dust: for this month
Let's see that temp rise tomorrow SarahMelissa :)
C'mon Kelly9! - +opk thoughts headed your way.


----------



## bklove

I'm rooting for +OPK's!!! and Kelly9 the car sounds exciting to me, lol:) TTC can drive you a smidge on the mad side...but mad can be fun:)
Seity I see you got your crosshairs! Hopefully those bad boys are in place and doing their thing!


----------



## Kelly9

Peachblossom I just had a big temp dip so here to hoping for ov!! Good luck to you to! We can tww it together!
Sarahmelissa we have been on basically the same cycle for the last 2 months except you always seem to be one day a head of me so if thats true you should be O'ing today! lol I just got my temp dip and should get my first positive opk today so fingers crossed for you!

Seity exciting to be in the 2ww!!!!! Fingers crossed for you and an upcoming bfp!

I am off in a couple of hours for some fun in the car. Bklove you're totally right, hubby and I Haven't BD anywhere fun in such a long time I can't wait I just hope we can find a private place to go.... will bring blankets to help cover ourselves if needed lol.


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 said:


> Peachblossom I just had a big temp dip so here to hoping for ov!! Good luck to you to! We can tww it together!
> Sarahmelissa we have been on basically the same cycle for the last 2 months except you always seem to be one day a head of me so if thats true you should be O'ing today! lol I just got my temp dip and should get my first positive opk today so fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Seity exciting to be in the 2ww!!!!! Fingers crossed for you and an upcoming bfp!
> 
> I am off in a couple of hours for some fun in the car. Bklove you're totally right, hubby and I Haven't BD anywhere fun in such a long time I can't wait I just hope we can find a private place to go.... will bring blankets to help cover ourselves if needed lol.

Have fun in the car Kelly9. You defo deserve a :bfp: for this effort. I bet you will have great fun!


----------



## Kelly9

ALmost positive opk today! SHould get pos tomorrow for sure. WHich means O is going to be one day late again. Got some ewcm and cervix is soft and open. Going to use preseed again tonight cause even though I got a little ewcm I don't seem to have much the rest of my cm seems creamy still. Should be in the tww in 2 days!


----------



## leelee

Wow Cleo/Apple84,

Are they implantation dips for you both?

Had a look at everyone's chart. Everyone seems to be just a few days DPO, waiting to O, or just starting their cycle. 

I am crossing my fingers that there are a crop of :bfp:'s coming soon for this thread!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Kelly9 said:


> Peachblossom I just had a big temp dip so here to hoping for ov!! Good luck to you to! We can tww it together!

Yeah! That would be cool! Fx'd for your ov! :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Had my first night of nookie in the car! It was fun, had a big smile plastered on my face driving home! lol we even managed to use preseed! I'll be heading out tomorrow for my second night... DH isn't home till friday! And O is just around the corner.


----------



## Cleo

leelee said:


> Wow Cleo/Apple84,
> 
> Are they implantation dips for you both?
> 
> Had a look at everyone's chart. Everyone seems to be just a few days DPO, waiting to O, or just starting their cycle.
> 
> I am crossing my fingers that there are a crop of :bfp:'s coming soon for this thread!

I'm crossing everything!!!:) But I'm refusing to symptom spot as every time I do I get hit extra hard with the :witch: ...so this time I'm ignoring all my so-called symptoms and hopefully the reverse psychology will work!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Kelly - yes we have been pretty much the same, i am hoping I O'd yesterday or there abouts as i think i got in some good :sex: i had quite a dip like you did and a bit of a rise today so just waiting for ff to confirm things for me now. good work on the car :sex: and with preseed too, great job, you go girl!! :)


----------



## ThatGirl

my OH is loving all the BDing will hopefully have my preseed here... even tho banks overdrawn haha and be more overdrawn on friday when it clears tuts roll on pay day :) x


----------



## apple84

Do you really think it could be an implantation dip? Oh I hope so!

I've had piles of symptoms, but then yesterday I got a sore throat and stuffy nose and figure the symptoms were just caused by a flu.

I almost tested today, but I was strong and didn't. I am going to test Thur though, because I'm heading out of town and would love to know before that. If neg I'll test again when af is due when I get back on Mon May 4th.


----------



## leelee

apple84 said:


> Do you really think it could be an implantation dip? Oh I hope so!
> 
> I've had piles of symptoms, but then yesterday I got a sore throat and stuffy nose and figure the symptoms were just caused by a flu.
> 
> I almost tested today, but I was strong and didn't. I am going to test Thur though, because I'm heading out of town and would love to know before that. If neg I'll test again when af is due when I get back on Mon May 4th.

Yes, it looks like an implantation dip and a lovely rise today. I like your chart Apple!


----------



## bklove

go kelly9 go! :) hope it works out for you guys.


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks sarahmelissa and Bklove! Going on round 2 in the car today, my temps went even lower today and with an almost positive opk yesterday I expect to get one today! Won't know for another 2 or 3 hours though. Hopefully I will get a nice temp rise tomorrow to! My chart is so weird this month, the temps stayed up pretty high for me during the last 15 days then got super low yesterday and today. I dipped last month to before O but it wasn't such I big difference as this month.

Good luck with your temp rises sarahmelissa! I will have Bd'd at all the right times to if I get my positive opk today.


----------



## Mrs_N

positive opk today :wohoo:
last cycle it was cd21, cd11 today. hoping i get a temp rise, i just want to see that temp go up!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Congrats on the +ve opk MrsN. Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Whoot! Positive opk in under 10 seconds! Ladies I am off to seduce my husband in our car again day 2! This means I won't have to go thursday which is good cause I'll be knackered after all this sex in a car! Thank god we have cruise control! Wish me luck! I am off to catch that eggy!


----------



## apple84

Kelly9 said:


> Whoot! Positive opk in under 10 seconds! Ladies I am off to seduce my husband in our car again day 2! This means I won't have to go thursday which is good cause I'll be knackered after all this sex in a car! Thank god we have cruise control! Wish me luck! I am off to catch that eggy!

:rofl: The car? Well if you get your :bfp: because of it, I just might be willing to try it. I can't imagine it's all that comfortable though (unless you drive a minivan!)


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 said:


> Whoot! Positive opk in under 10 seconds! Ladies I am off to seduce my husband in our car again day 2! This means I won't have to go thursday which is good cause I'll be knackered after all this sex in a car! Thank god we have cruise control! Wish me luck! I am off to catch that eggy!

Oooh, best of luck!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Go get it Kelly! I love the fact that you're going to such lengths!! Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

We made it work... Toyota corolla S edition, we use the back seat! lol Apple84 we are only using the car cause hubby is away on course and i Have been driving out to him! ALthough I say do it it's loads of fun! We used lots of preseed to as when I check CM today and even last month I didn't seem to have an abundance of EWCM mostly just creamy even though we have never had a dryness issue. My opk line was 3 times as dark as the control line! WHoot!!!!


----------



## amerikiwi

You go girl Kelly9! So, if you conceive this month and it's a boy, would you consider naming him Micah, as in 'my car'? 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## leelee

amerikiwi said:


> You go girl Kelly9! So, if you conceive this month and it's a boy, would you consider naming him Micah, as in 'my car'?
> 
> How's everyone else doing?

Hey Amerikiwi,

How are you? It's good to see you on the thread. Hope you are feeling well and don't have ms or anything.

I am good, just waiting to O. Haven't been too hectic on the BD'ing so need to remedy that! I have started taking the B-50 complex for my LP so am hoping it brings me the same luck as you!


----------



## apple84

I'm trying not to get too hopeful...I mean FF website says that lots of women have charts that mimic pg, but aren't. I really think I'v got a chance though!

Unfortunately I'm out of town for a couple days. I'll reacord my temp tomorrow morning and then probably won't be able to again until Monday (and af is due then anyways).

I hope that I'll soon have :bfp: news to share with you!


----------



## leelee

apple84 said:


> I'm trying not to get too hopeful...I mean FF website says that lots of women have charts that mimic pg, but aren't. I really think I'v got a chance though!
> 
> Unfortunately I'm out of town for a couple days. I'll reacord my temp tomorrow morning and then probably won't be able to again until Monday (and af is due then anyways).
> 
> I hope that I'll soon have :bfp: news to share with you!

Your chart looks great Apple84,

Hope to hear some good news from you on Monday!


----------



## ThatGirl

my Pre seed is here and , new thermometer and 50 IC pregnancy tests yayness :)
cheque aint cleared yet lol x


----------



## bklove

apple84 the chart does look promising. 
Thatgirl, I hope preseed works well for you. 
Kelly9 I hope seduction is going well for you! :happydance:
Come on BFP!!


----------



## Seity

Looking good apple84
Kelly9 you're a braver girl than I... sex in a car!! Yikes.


----------



## Mrs_N

apple84 your chart loks really good!


----------



## Kelly9

Micah! lol Hubby wouldn't go for it!

It doesn't take braveness seity just a certain amount of paranoia to make sure we don't forget to keep an eye out for people once we're parked. It's hard to hide a car cause of the openess out here. I am off to work then out for one more BD in a car! SO I'll tty guys tonight!

Good luck apple84


----------



## Heidi

Hey, not been posting much as theres not a great deal to report back.
Good luck for this cycle girls i hope you get your bfp's xxx


----------



## Cleo

Apple -- can't wait till Monday! Fx'd!! 

Kelly -- that's definitely one way to spice things up!! And think about how many kids are likely conceived in the back seat of car every year to horny 16 year olds? I think you're upping your odds!! :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

lol!!! Glad to hear that! We used preseed everytime but once during this cycle so I am maybe going to let my hopes get a little higher this month. I so want this month to be the one. I can't imagine going on to another cycle! I Am just so tired of it all. I feel like if it doesn't happen this month that I tried my hardest I mean I drove 225 km a day just to get some! Then pushed the seat of the car back to let it all sit nearest to my cervix and even tried orgasms to make the cervix dip down into the semen (sorry tmi) So here is to hoping I get either implantation bleeding at 7dpo or a temp dip or something to make me believe that it could really happen for me.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Welcome to the TWW. Hope this cycle is your cycle! :dust:


----------



## littlehush

Not been posting much as my chart was boring! 

Been following you lot tho and there are some good looking charts out there!

Kelly9 :rofl: you go girl!

As for me im 3DPO :happydance: Its the lovely 2WW time again :muaha:
Good luck all

xxx


----------



## Heidi

I have dotted lines today but i'm not holding my breath, hope the tww goes quick for you girls x


----------



## samzi

im a day late for :witch:

she was due yesterday and still no sign


----------



## apple84

I tested this morning at 4:15 with FMU and got what I think is a very faint BFP! I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post the pic here, but it's in my journal if you want to see. I'm going to test again tomorrow though, so I know I'm not making it up.


----------



## Seity

Congrats apple84. Looks like a line to me! :yipee:


----------



## leelee

Looks like a line to me too Apple. Congrats on your :bfp:

Do you want me to update the 1st page or will you test again in a few days?


----------



## apple84

leelee said:


> Looks like a line to me too Apple. Congrats on your :bfp:
> 
> Do you want me to update the 1st page or will you test again in a few days?

I'd rather wait a day or two...I'm a little nervous, especially since my period isn't actually due till Monday. I'm scared of a chemical pregnancy.


----------



## leelee

apple84 said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> Looks like a line to me too Apple. Congrats on your :bfp:
> 
> Do you want me to update the 1st page or will you test again in a few days?
> 
> I'd rather wait a day or two...I'm a little nervous, especially since my period isn't actually due till Monday. I'm scared of a chemical pregnancy.Click to expand...

No prob, I will update whenever you feel ready. Will you test again tomorrow or wait for a few days?

Exciting stuff!


----------



## bklove

Littlehust- you made me laugh, :) , nothing much happening with me either as i'm waiting for this thing to resolve, but just like you- trying to keep up with everyone else. 

Heidi- Comparing your last chart to this month you still have a chance if the temps don't drop tomorrow. So I have it all crossed for you. 

Samzi- Hope the witch is a no show! 

Apple84- Shut up! :happydance: :dust: on this one, when do you plan to retest or are you going to wait till your expected period date?


----------



## leelee

bklove said:


> Littlehust- you made me laugh, :) , nothing much happening with me either as i'm waiting for this thing to resolve, but just like you- trying to keep up with everyone else.
> 
> Heidi- Comparing your last chart to this month you still have a chance if the temps don't drop tomorrow. So I have it all crossed for you.
> 
> Samzi- Hope the witch is a no show!
> 
> Apple84- Shut up! :happydance: :dust: on this one, when do you plan to retest or are you going to wait till your expected period date?

Hi BK,

How are you? Hope all is going okay

:hugs:


----------



## littlehush

Apple84- Looks like a :bfp: to me. Cant wait to see the next test!! :happydance::happydance:

Bklove- Hope everything is good hun xx Are you going to be TTC straight away or waiting? Sorry if im being to forward hun

xxx


----------



## apple84

bklove said:


> Apple84- Shut up! :happydance: :dust: on this one, when do you plan to retest or are you going to wait till your expected period date?

:rofl: You're right. I'm going to test again tomorrow morning...I doubt I could wait much longer than that! Officially af isn't due til Monday. Honestly I'll probably just keep testing every day till then. I've got a bunch of internet cheapies.


----------



## Kelly9

Yay apple84!!!!!! Can't wait for you to get some darker lines! 
FF isn't being nice to me this month. My before O temps were higher then usual due to my traveling and such I am sure but now FF can't decide whether I O cd 17,18, or 19 and when I put in fake temps it just gives me dotted crosshairs and keeps changing to one of those 3 days. lol arg! I am pretty sure I O'd cd17 and def no later then cd18 but I don't think it likes cd17 cause the increase in temps wasn't really higher then my before O temps. Can you guys check it out and tell me what you think?


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 said:


> Yay apple84!!!!!! Can't wait for you to get some darker lines!
> FF isn't being nice to me this month. My before O temps were higher then usual due to my traveling and such I am sure but now FF can't decide whether I O cd 17,18, or 19 and when I put in fake temps it just gives me dotted crosshairs and keeps changing to one of those 3 days. lol arg! I am pretty sure I O'd cd17 and def no later then cd18 but I don't think it likes cd17 cause the increase in temps wasn't really higher then my before O temps. Can you guys check it out and tell me what you think?

Hi Kelly9,

I agree with you. I think you O'd on CD17. As you say, FF is probably confused because of the high temps before O. Nice one - you are in the 2WW, I hope to join you there sometime next week. Hopefully Tuesday!!!

I really hope you get your :bfp: cos you put in some effort for it!


----------



## Seity

Hard to say just yet Kelly9 - I was doing the same thing with my chart trying to decide between CD15 and CD16. I really wanted it to be CD15, so that my BD day was closer to OV, but comparing to last months temps with OV+Coverline, I've reluctantly decided (only after today's temp) that CD16 fits better.


----------



## leelee

Sorry Kelly,

Looked at your chart for last month and it looks like it is CD18 that you O'd on, as it is the same as last month. Should have checked that chart first.


----------



## amerikiwi

apple84 said:


> I tested this morning at 4:15 with FMU and got what I think is a very faint BFP! I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post the pic here, but it's in my journal if you want to see. I'm going to test again tomorrow though, so I know I'm not making it up.

Yay Apple84! I'll pass on some advice that was given to me not too long ago: a line is a line--Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance:

PS: If you've only tested on ICs, get yourself a FRER. They show a much stronger line than the ICs!


----------



## Kelly9

Ok well I was thinking 17 or 18 I am happy with either so long as it s not 19 as we won't be able to BD today. I work late tonight. I was thinking 17 cause of the initial temp increase and my cycle was one day later then usual last month. I am normally on a 31 day cycle and last months was a 32 day cycle. My temps always go up then fall back etc to before they go up again. So I will go with cd18 just so I don't get a head of myself and will wait and see what FF says. I feel covered enough for the month anyway. I just wanted to be 2dpo!!!!! arg!!!


----------



## apple84

amerikiwi said:


> apple84 said:
> 
> 
> Yay Apple84! I'll pass on some advice that was given to me not too long ago: a line is a line--Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> PS: If you've only tested on ICs, get yourself a FRER. They show a much stronger line than the ICs!
> 
> Good thought. I just went out and bought a FRER and I'll try it tomorrow morning.Click to expand...


----------



## leelee

apple84 said:


> amerikiwi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple84 said:
> 
> 
> Yay Apple84! I'll pass on some advice that was given to me not too long ago: a line is a line--Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> PS: If you've only tested on ICs, get yourself a FRER. They show a much stronger line than the ICs!
> 
> Good thought. I just went out and bought a FRER and I'll try it tomorrow morning.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck with it tomorrow morning. I'm sure you will get another :bfp:!!!Click to expand...


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck apple84 I hope that line is super dark!

I've got a weird confession to make... my friend who got pregnant without wanting to just found out she is having a boy. I when I heard was all like OMG this is the best day ever! I know it may sound odd but she really wanted a girl and was crushed when she found out it was a boy but here I was super happy. I resented her big time for getting pregnant (and it was her fault never taking her BCP's) and I as everyone knows really want a girl like os bad it hurts, so when I found out she was having a boy it was kind of like a little victory for me. I wouldn't have been able to handle her gloating and gushing and buying pink little cute outfits! It took me ages to come to terms with her having a baby and me not yet being pregnant. Is this weird or wrong? I can't help how I feel! I am still smiling over the fact that she is having a boy and not a girl.


----------



## Peach Blossom

What do we think ladies... 5dpo too early for an implantation dip?!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Kelly - good work on your car :sex: :) and dont worry about your confessions about your friend, i think its perfectly normal to have those kind of feelings when you want a baby yourself :hug:

I wasnt sure what was going on with my cycle this month as im on CD21 today and still no ovulation detected, i thought i was going annovulatory but just for the sake of it i did a OPK tonite and it was very positive, at least 2 times darker so i grabed the preseed and DH and got some :sex: in, so i hope my O day is tomorrow and i catch my late egg.


----------



## Kelly9

Sarahmelissa I might beat you to the punch this month! lol I always seemed to trail behind you. FF predicted dotted crosshairs O for my cd17 with one more very small temp increase tomorrow. I won't get Solid ones this month I don't think cause of my higher then normal temps before O. I can live with it, I know I O'd and feel I am owed a BFP after all my exhertions... although it was a lot of fun.

DH comes back from course tomorrow!!!! I am super excited I want some just fun Bd'ing!!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Kelly - yes i think you have beat me this cycle, i had a rise today so i think my O day was probably yesterday on CD21, i think i worked out why i may have had a delayed O this month too, i think its because i was taking 2000 of EPO, i googled around a bit and have found that some people cant handle too much of it and it can delay O, so since this is the first month i took it and also the first month I have O'd this late, i am going to assume the EPO was the culprit, so if AF gets me i will ditch the EPO next cycle and just stick to the preseed. But i'm hoping to have still maybe caught it, fx'd anyway and yes i hope you get your bfp this month as it will be very well deserved. good luck :)


----------



## Cleo

Okay ladies...I think I'm going to break down and test today! I had promised myself I wouldn't test until 16DPO, but seriously, who am I kidding?!!! I also promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot, but that's soooo not possible!!!

I'll let you know later today!

PS -- Apple are you testing again today? I want to see that BFP!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck cleo!!!!

Sarahmelissa I agree I think you O'd yesterday.

Ok so FF gave me my dotted crosshairs for cd17 which means I am 4dpo and not 3 but I am still going to go by both just incase it was cd18 and the crosshairs move.


----------



## franm101

Cleo said:


> Okay ladies...I think I'm going to break down and test today! I had promised myself I wouldn't test until 16DPO, but seriously, who am I kidding?!!! I also promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot, but that's soooo not possible!!!
> 
> I'll let you know later today!
> 
> PS -- Apple are you testing again today? I want to see that BFP!!!

Lol yes who are you kidding?? Your chart looks amazing and I would be testing ASAP!!! Goodluck Cleo :)


----------



## Mrs_N

cleo your chart loks fab, hope it's :bfp:

big dip for me today, fingers crossed it means ov is imminent!i've decided that the last few days of almost positive opks are actually negaitive - maybe i just have a high level of lh as i've never had a really pale one!


----------



## Cleo

And there it is! An extremely faint line on the internet cheapies that the hubby didn't quite believe, so I went out and bought a FRER and the (light) pink line convinced him!! :happydance: In a complete state of shock now and am just hoping like mad that it sticks!!!


----------



## leelee

Ooh Cleo - have you something to tell us!!! I just saw your chart and what looks like a :bfp:????

This is a lucky thread I think!!!


----------



## leelee

Cleo said:


> And there it is! An extremely faint line on the internet cheapies that the hubby didn't quite believe, so I went out and bought a FRER and the (light) pink line convinced him!! :happydance: In a complete state of shock now and am just hoping like mad that it sticks!!!

Must have bee posting at the same time as you! Congrats, that is fantastic news. You must be over the moon!

Let me know when you want me to post it on the first page!


----------



## amerikiwi

:happydance: Yay Cleo!!! :happydance:

I'm so happy for you! Congratulations sweetie.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay! :happydance: Congrats Cleo! Good luck! :dust:


----------



## samzi

yay cleo !


----------



## Kelly9

OMG this is the lucky thread! I want a bfp too!!!! What thats 3 now? CONGRATS!!!!!

On a crappier note today was the absolute worst day ever for me, my stupid boss at work was a witch and boy I can't wait for aug 7th cause thats my last day I am so going to tell her off! and then the tenants shower broke in our basement and we ended up having to knock down 2 walls to try and find the water shut off valve for the house which we never did FIND!!!!! SO now I Have to call the city to find out where the underground water valve is outside to see if I can track it into the house so we can finally fix our tenants water problems!!!! If they can't help then we have to fork out a bunch of money for a plumber and who knows how many more walls will end up with damage. Why does everything always go wrong once you get back on your feet from the last disaster?


----------



## Mrs_N

:wohoo: congrats cleo!!


----------



## Mrs_N

i think i may have ov'd, after saying yesterday that i'd never had a faint opk, yesterday's was really faint :rofl:
temp dipped low yesterday and today back up - what do you think? I hope so much that i ovulate this cycle!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Looking at your temps MrsN I'd say you O'd yesterday. If its any consolation I didn't get a +ve opk at all and by the look of my chart I did indeed O... Beginning to think these opks only work for some special people out there! :hug:


----------



## franm101

Mrs_N said:


> cleo your chart loks fab, hope it's :bfp:
> 
> big dip for me today, fingers crossed it means ov is imminent!i've decided that the last few days of almost positive opks are actually negaitive - maybe i just have a high level of lh as i've never had a really pale one!

Hope its an eggy for you :)


----------



## Cleo

Thanks ladies!! Very excited but very aprehensive too! You can still post it though, lee lee...I'm going to enjoy it for as long as I can (hopefully 9 months and beyond!) :wohoo:

Mrs. N -- Looks like a spike to me!! Keep BDing though, just in case! Fx'd!


----------



## leelee

Cleo said:


> Thanks ladies!! Very excited but very aprehensive too! You can still post it though, lee lee...I'm going to enjoy it for as long as I can (hopefully 9 months and beyond!) :wohoo:
> 
> Mrs. N -- Looks like a spike to me!! Keep BDing though, just in case! Fx'd!

It has been added. Congrats once again!


----------



## Kelly9

FF moved my dotted crosshairs again! Arg! Now they have it on CD19 but I know thats not right. It's cause my higher temps before O messed it up.... sigh I am still sticking to CD17 cause that was the biggest jump and if you take into account the temps from last month they would be lower. Stupid traveling!


----------



## Heidi

Kelly9 said:


> FF moved my dotted crosshairs again! Arg! Now they have it on CD19 but I know thats not right. It's cause my higher temps before O messed it up.... sigh I am still sticking to CD17 cause that was the biggest jump and if you take into account the temps from last month they would be lower. Stupid traveling!

FF did this to me too but mine was because my temp dropped below the cover line.


----------



## Kelly9

Mine hasn't dropped below the cover line though when they had it pegged for cd17 the cover line was 36.3 so I know it has to do with the higher temps before. Is there are way to manually override Ovulation on FF?

When I took out cervical position I got solid crosshairs for cd19 now! Sigh this is annoying.


----------



## Heidi

Kelly9 said:


> Mine hasn't dropped below the cover line though when they had it pegged for cd17 the cover line was 36.3 so I know it has to do with the higher temps before. Is there are way to manually override Ovulation on FF?

Yeah there is i had to do it last cycle i just cant remember how to do it :dohh:


----------



## Heidi

oh i remember now go to Analysis then override on the right hand side and change it in there


----------



## Kelly9

Ok thanks only now I don't know if I should cause it gave me solid crosshairs but I still think it is wrong. I know it looks like my previous months pattern but I was a day late last month and according to O'ing on CD19 I will be 2 days late this month which is just weird for me. I am so confused. I might just leave it but still go by cd17 anyway and wait and see if AF is late.


----------



## apple84

I tested all weekend and got nothing but BFP!

Thanks for all your support reading my chart. I wouldn't have even known I had an implantation dip if it weren't for you fabulous ladies.

:dust: to you all!


----------



## franm101

apple84 said:


> I tested all weekend and got nothing but BFP!
> 
> Thanks for all your support reading my chart. I wouldn't have even known I had an implantation dip if it weren't for you fabulous ladies.
> 
> :dust: to you all!

Wahoo!! Biggest congrats to you...im so glad it is real for you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## leelee

apple84 said:


> I tested all weekend and got nothing but BFP!
> 
> Thanks for all your support reading my chart. I wouldn't have even known I had an implantation dip if it weren't for you fabulous ladies.
> 
> :dust: to you all!

Yay, Big congrats to you!


----------



## Seity

Wow, I go away for the weekend and the thread explodes with BFP's. So... Which of you would like to buy my next vacation ;)
Gratz Cleo and apple84


----------



## Kelly9

Even the may testers thread has 7 BFP's already!!!! We're not even a week into may yet! I want to be one of the lucky ones this month! DH and I will be stopping TTC after June due to me going back to university so I need to get one soon!!!!! Congrats all!!!


----------



## amerikiwi

apple84 said:


> I tested all weekend and got nothing but BFP!
> 
> Thanks for all your support reading my chart. I wouldn't have even known I had an implantation dip if it weren't for you fabulous ladies.
> 
> :dust: to you all!

:happydance: Congratulations apple84! :happydance:


Hope to see some more BFPs coming out of this group soon. :dust:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow! Congrats Apple! :happydance: This really is the week for :bfp:s!! Good luck to you!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm a little bit confused with my chart... I had a temp dip at 5dpo then it went up which I got a bit excited about, but today its dipped again. Can you have 2 Implantation dips? Is 5dpo too early for implantation? I think it might not be for me because when I was pg in Jan I started spotting at 5dpo... Its all so confusing!! Any one have any ideas?!


----------



## littlehush

Peach Blossom said:


> I'm a little bit confused with my chart... I had a temp dip at 5dpo then it went up which I got a bit excited about, but today its dipped again. Can you have 2 Implantation dips? Is 5dpo too early for implantation? I think it might not be for me because when I was pg in Jan I started spotting at 5dpo... Its all so confusing!! Any one have any ideas?!

Hey, my chart looks alot like yours! 
I think its too early to tell yet hun, when are you planning to test?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Um... apart from the test yesterday? :blush: According to FF I should test in 10 days, but I think I may test on Sunday... When are you testing?


----------



## littlehush

Im testing on monday, if i can wait that long :rofl:
Fx'd for us xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:dust: to you. xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

yay conrgats apple :wohoo:

after yesterdays excitement i no longer think i have ov'd yet :cry: so disappointed


----------



## Heidi

FF has moved my dotted crossed hairs again but yesterday and the day before i took my temps late, this is such a scatty cycle :(


----------



## leelee

Seity said:


> Wow, I go away for the weekend and the thread explodes with BFP's. So... Which of you would like to buy my next vacation ;)
> Gratz Cleo and apple84

Your chart is looking very nice Seity. How are you feeling?


----------



## leelee

Well FF has put me as 3DPO today but I think I O'd yesterday and it looks like it will move me to yesterday if my next couple of temperatures are high.

Great to see so many :bfp:'s on this thread, it seems to be a lucky one. But then everyone is very positive on here so it is great!


----------



## Seity

leelee said:


> Your chart is looking very nice Seity. How are you feeling?

I feel the same as always. Had some spotting this morning, but I always get spotting a few days before AF. I have a feeling I'll be seeing :witch: on Thursday.


----------



## Kelly9

Leelee if thats the case we O'd on the same day! We can test together! Mine moved me to cd19 so 4dpo but I am leaving my ticker where it is cause I still suspect cd17 or 18 so this way I can keep track of both.


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 said:


> Leelee if thats the case we O'd on the same day! We can test together! Mine moved me to cd19 so 4dpo but I am leaving my ticker where it is cause I still suspect cd17 or 18 so this way I can keep track of both.

Hi Kelly9,

I think I O'd yesterday at CD16 but we are both in the 2WW. Yay! We can symptom spot together! How are you feeling?

I am only 1DPO and hungover as well. Thought I would be O'ing today so was getting one last boozy night in. Wouldn't have gone so mad on the wine if I knew I O'd yesterday.


----------



## Kelly9

:rofl: I am feeling fine, turns out you can't have symptoms until the eggy implants so nothing pg related right now although I am hot and congested, I think I may be getting sick. So we're not exactly on the same day, I am either 4 or 5dpo depending on which day I take. I don't want to think I am 2 days late this cycle! I normally O on cd16 but last month was cd18 and according to FF cd19 this month. I think I Have to go with FF cause with my chart overlay the pattern around O is exactly the same!


----------



## bklove

Good luck to you guys in the 2ww and congrats to the BFP folks, really fantastic stuff! Apple84 I loved the daily testers, for sure its a positive. 
Mrs N- I see you got some + on the OPK's hope you got a chance to make the best of it. 
Kelly 9- (This is a horrible analogy) but when it rains it pours! We have tenants to so I know how much it can suck when thinks break down. Have they shut off the water yet? Hope it resolves quickly and doesn't cost to much $


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 said:


> :rofl: I am feeling fine, turns out you can't have symptoms until the eggy implants so nothing pg related right now although I am hot and congested, I think I may be getting sick. So we're not exactly on the same day, I am either 4 or 5dpo depending on which day I take. I don't want to think I am 2 days late this cycle! I normally O on cd16 but last month was cd18 and according to FF cd19 this month. I think I Have to go with FF cause with my chart overlay the pattern around O is exactly the same!

Well hopefully you will get your :bfp: and I will follow a few days later!!! This is certainly a lucky thread!


----------



## leelee

Heidi said:


> FF has moved my dotted crossed hairs again but yesterday and the day before i took my temps late, this is such a scatty cycle :(

Yay, Heidi you are in the 2WW as well! That's great, there are a few of us at this stage!


----------



## Kelly9

Yes we need 2ww people to keep things alive and shaking although we have already had such a great BFP turnout this month! Here's to keeping it that way! I am 4dpo so nothing to report, waiting for a temp dip for 7dpo!!!! I hope i get it cause I worked so hard for it this month and I am eager to see if I will get lucky with preseed. We're running out of time to conceive before we take a break from trying.


----------



## bklove

Its great how everyone is doing, definitly encouraging.


----------



## mwttc

hi everyone! This is my first time posting in this group. I am using FF for the first time this month. This morning when I entered my temp, it gave me my coverline and OV day as CD13 (last Saturday). However, I can actually feel my ovulation and based on that I believe I OVed yesterday. Should I keep my chart with their coverline, or adjust it? Thanks for any help! Either way- roll on TWW!!!


----------



## ThatGirl

weel cycle going well so far but no OPKS this cycle but think i'm going to ovulate early i have pain where my right overy is :D always get it around ovulation cervix high and very open, plenty of :sex: we went to skegness for a bag of chips and BDed on the beach :) shush x hope everything going fine for everyone else x


----------



## leelee

ThatGirl said:


> weel cycle going well so far but no OPKS this cycle but think i'm going to ovulate early i have pain where my right overy is :D always get it around ovulation cervix high and vet open, plenty of :sex: we went to skegness for a bag of chips and BDed on the beach :) shush x hope everything going fine for everyone else x

Lol to the Bd'ing on the beach!


----------



## leelee

mwttc said:


> hi everyone! This is my first time posting in this group. I am using FF for the first time this month. This morning when I entered my temp, it gave me my coverline and OV day as CD13 (last Saturday). However, I can actually feel my ovulation and based on that I believe I OVed yesterday. Should I keep my chart with their coverline, or adjust it? Thanks for any help! Either way- roll on TWW!!!

Hi and welcome!

I think you O'd on CD13 as well. I would leave it as it is and keep an eye on it. Do you want me to add you to the first page?


----------



## Kelly9

Yes leave you O on cd13 the signs point to that being the right day. and welcome


----------



## Heidi

leelee said:


> Heidi said:
> 
> 
> FF has moved my dotted crossed hairs again but yesterday and the day before i took my temps late, this is such a scatty cycle :(
> 
> Yay, Heidi you are in the 2WW as well! That's great, there are a few of us at this stage!Click to expand...

My O day has gone back to the original one! I put in my temp this morning and it moved it back, which is weird because i thought it would take it away all together, let hope i did and that i am in the 2ww!!!
xxx


----------



## mwttc

leelee said:


> mwttc said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone! This is my first time posting in this group. I am using FF for the first time this month. This morning when I entered my temp, it gave me my coverline and OV day as CD13 (last Saturday). However, I can actually feel my ovulation and based on that I believe I OVed yesterday. Should I keep my chart with their coverline, or adjust it? Thanks for any help! Either way- roll on TWW!!!
> 
> Hi and welcome!
> 
> I think you O'd on CD13 as well. I would leave it as it is and keep an eye on it. Do you want me to add you to the first page?Click to expand...

leelee- Thanks and I would love to be a part of this group. This is my second cycle TTC after BCP. I took my last pill on Feb 20th.. no bleeding at all until :witch: finally arrived on March 22. Then she showed up again on April 20th. It appears I have a 29 day cycle. I think temping will help me a bit in this TWW, at least I can keep track of my temps and see what I can infer from them. Last TWW I was driving myself mad trying to symptom spot! Not that I won't this cycle, but hopefully with Temping it will be easier. 

Kelly- thanks for your input as well. I am going to leave it alone and say CD 13 was my O day. I think maybe that is why we missed it last month. Maybe OPK's only turn + for me on the day I am Ovulating, rather than 3 or 2 days early. Good to know for next month.. even though I really hope the :witch: stays away from me this month! We also used Preseed this month. FX'ed for both of us! 

So I am 3DPO!! :happydance:


----------



## nessie01

hi
well this is my second month of charting tou TTC for longer........Im now hanging out for ov next friday if my cycle stays the same lol.
starting to :sex: on day 12, 14, 16,17,18 and maybe 19 depends when my opk sticks show postivie.........
good luck for those in the wait for testing :bfp: to you all
ness

BTW is everyone over sex lol


----------



## mwttc

I have updated my ticker so it is now correct!


----------



## Kelly9

So my friend Jess that got pregnant without meaning to (that really upset me) just found out she tested positive for the down syndrome marker trisomy 18. She now has to go in for an amnio to see if the baby has it an if it does has to decide whether or not to abort. I feel so bad for her, I was so upset when she told me she was pregnant and even happy when she told me she was having a boy even though I knew she wanted a girl but now I feel like crap. I just want her baby to be ok. The thing is if the baby does have trisomy 18 the likely hood of it surviving past birth or even to a year old is less then 10 percent. I just wanna cry. It's not fair. The worst thing is the doctor didn't tell her that most babies who have trisomy 18 don't make it long he just said that it is a form of down syndrome... I googled it when I got home to learn about it. I am so frustrated with everything right now! Have any of you ladies with babies ever had an amnio? DOes it hurt? My friend is scared crapless of the procedure and I would like to reassure her everything will be fine.


----------



## mwttc

Kelly9 said:


> So my friend Jess that got pregnant without meaning to (that really upset me) just found out she tested positive for the down syndrome marker trisomy 18. She now has to go in for an amnio to see if the baby has it an if it does has to decide whether or not to abort. I feel so bad for her, I was so upset when she told me she was pregnant and even happy when she told me she was having a boy even though I knew she wanted a girl but now I feel like crap. I just want her baby to be ok. The thing is if the baby does have trisomy 18 the likely hood of it surviving past birth or even to a year old is less then 10 percent. I just wanna cry. It's not fair. The worst thing is the doctor didn't tell her that most babies who have trisomy 18 don't make it long he just said that it is a form of down syndrome... I googled it when I got home to learn about it. I am so frustrated with everything right now! Have any of you ladies with babies ever had an amnio? DOes it hurt? My friend is scared crapless of the procedure and I would like to reassure her everything will be fine.

I have not, as I have never been pregnant. However I have a friend who had an amnio. She said it was not bad and really did not hurt. They did an Ultrasound with her at the same time. One Dr on needle duty, the other on u/s duty. She said her little boy swam over to the other side of the belly when the needle went in. They are very careful when they do it. Apparently she had to rest for 48 hours after it. She did it on a Friday, and took it easy all weekend. My heart goes out to your friend.


----------



## Cleo

Oh man, that is so sad...every woman's fear I'm sure. What are the chances of it not having trisomy 18? I hope the odds are still in her favour...that must be so scary. Let us know how things work out.


----------



## Kelly9

Well I know that 1 birth in every 80,000 is the normal rate for anyone to have a child with trisomy 21 or 18 and with her testing positive for 1 of the 3 markers means she has a 1 in 18,000 chance of her baby being born with trisomy 21 or 18 or thats what the doctor told me I know it still seems very small but that makes her more then 4 times as likely for her baby to have it. I will let you guys know how it works out. I feel bad for her having to wait I feel tension from it and I am only the friend.


----------



## leelee

mwttc said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mwttc said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone! This is my first time posting in this group. I am using FF for the first time this month. This morning when I entered my temp, it gave me my coverline and OV day as CD13 (last Saturday). However, I can actually feel my ovulation and based on that I believe I OVed yesterday. Should I keep my chart with their coverline, or adjust it? Thanks for any help! Either way- roll on TWW!!!
> 
> Hi and welcome!
> 
> I think you O'd on CD13 as well. I would leave it as it is and keep an eye on it. Do you want me to add you to the first page?Click to expand...
> 
> leelee- Thanks and I would love to be a part of this group. This is my second cycle TTC after BCP. I took my last pill on Feb 20th.. no bleeding at all until :witch: finally arrived on March 22. Then she showed up again on April 20th. It appears I have a 29 day cycle. I think temping will help me a bit in this TWW, at least I can keep track of my temps and see what I can infer from them. Last TWW I was driving myself mad trying to symptom spot! Not that I won't this cycle, but hopefully with Temping it will be easier.
> 
> Kelly- thanks for your input as well. I am going to leave it alone and say CD 13 was my O day. I think maybe that is why we missed it last month. Maybe OPK's only turn + for me on the day I am Ovulating, rather than 3 or 2 days early. Good to know for next month.. even though I really hope the :witch: stays away from me this month! We also used Preseed this month. FX'ed for both of us!
> 
> So I am 3DPO!! :happydance:Click to expand...

You have been added!


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 said:


> So my friend Jess that got pregnant without meaning to (that really upset me) just found out she tested positive for the down syndrome marker trisomy 18. She now has to go in for an amnio to see if the baby has it an if it does has to decide whether or not to abort. I feel so bad for her, I was so upset when she told me she was pregnant and even happy when she told me she was having a boy even though I knew she wanted a girl but now I feel like crap. I just want her baby to be ok. The thing is if the baby does have trisomy 18 the likely hood of it surviving past birth or even to a year old is less then 10 percent. I just wanna cry. It's not fair. The worst thing is the doctor didn't tell her that most babies who have trisomy 18 don't make it long he just said that it is a form of down syndrome... I googled it when I got home to learn about it. I am so frustrated with everything right now! Have any of you ladies with babies ever had an amnio? DOes it hurt? My friend is scared crapless of the procedure and I would like to reassure her everything will be fine.

I really feel for your friend. When is she booked in for the amnio? I really hope it isn't the case.


----------



## bklove

Crazyness, good luck to your friend, definitly a tough situation. Don't feel to down on yourself, I'm mad my best friend got accidently preggers to, but I still love her and I know you still care for your friend, us non preggers are just crazy like that sometimes:) :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I don't know yet when it is. They said within the week and she is 18 weeks pg today and is leaving the province in 9 days to visit family so everything has to be done and decided by then.


----------



## bklove

wow. crazy. Really hope it works out in her favor


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 said:


> I don't know yet when it is. They said within the week and she is 18 weeks pg today and is leaving the province in 9 days to visit family so everything has to be done and decided by then.

Hope it all works out for her. Don't feel bad Kelly. It is natural to be jealous when a friend falls pregnant while you are TTC.


----------



## Mrs_N

fingers crossed everything is okay for her, remember the odds are very much in her favour still :hugs: 
don't be too hard on yourself either, it is only natural to feel jealous


----------



## Kelly9

Worst week ever... although I have to say I got signed off work for 2 weeks. I have been having issues with a bully of a boss and today things kind of hit a head and now i am using my 2 weeks off to find a new job. I just hope I can find one so I don't have to stay there for long. I was originally going to quit for Aug 7th but now I want out now. I think I am to stressed out and wound up to get pregnant this cycle. I am just going to write it off all together.


----------



## Heidi

Kelly9 said:


> Worst week ever... although I have to say I got signed off work for 2 weeks. I have been having issues with a bully of a boss and today things kind of hit a head and now i am using my 2 weeks off to find a new job. I just hope I can find one so I don't have to stay there for long. I was originally going to quit for Aug 7th but now I want out now. I think I am to stressed out and wound up to get pregnant this cycle. I am just going to write it off all together.

I'm going through the same thing at my work. Loads have left over the last few weeks and i feel like i'm on me own now desperately trying to get out, had a bad day yesterday, my so called supervisor making up rubbish about me (i'm 6 years older than her too which makes it frustrating lol)
I just cant seem to get another job :hissy:


----------



## mwttc

Good morning ladies! Question- could my temp this morning be an indicator of a dip (if it goes back up tomorrow) or does a dip have to go below the coverline?


----------



## Mrs_N

could definately be a dip mwttc :happydance: 
fingers crossed it goes up tomorrow

goodness knows whats going on with me - i have every sign and symptom of ovulation yet no temp rise. for the second month running. :hissy:


----------



## Kelly9

Heidi I know how you feel. Jobs are a hard thing to come by now a days. I just applied for cashier at the superstore cause they pay well and thats where I was going to apply once I started school again. I hope I hear back from them soon.

I think I may have the beginnings of a dip to... check out my chart and let me know... temps didn't do this last month... but I don't want to get excited cause I have been so stressed this month. I hope they go back up tomorrow.


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 said:


> Heidi I know how you feel. Jobs are a hard thing to come by now a days. I just applied for cashier at the superstore cause they pay well and thats where I was going to apply once I started school again. I hope I hear back from them soon.
> 
> I think I may have the beginnings of a dip to... check out my chart and let me know... temps didn't do this last month... but I don't want to get excited cause I have been so stressed this month. I hope they go back up tomorrow.

Hope the temp shoots up tomorrow. That would be really exciting!

I am 4 DPO today. Nothing exciting to report.


----------



## mwttc

Mrs_N said:


> could definately be a dip mwttc :happydance:
> fingers crossed it goes up tomorrow
> 
> goodness knows whats going on with me - i have every sign and symptom of ovulation yet no temp rise. for the second month running. :hissy:

Thanks Mrs. N! FXed! I feel really positive this month, it's only our second month TTC but I would be so happy if it worked this month!!! I hope you Ovulate soon. 

Kelly 9- our charts look similar in the dips today. I hope they go back up tomorrow for the both of us!


----------



## Kelly9

Yes I hope so to! Ugh I got to fix my ticker again... it's off. Sigh! Well I did get a call today and have an interview for one of the jobs I applied for! Hopefully I will like it and they will like me and all the terms will be good!


----------



## mwttc

Can someone checknout my chart after todays temp? It shot right back up. Could it be an implantation dip or am I just getting too excited about nothing? Thanks!!


----------



## Mrs_N

looking good for an implantation dip to me but I'm no expert!


----------



## franm101

mwttc said:


> Can someone checknout my chart after todays temp? It shot right back up. Could it be an implantation dip or am I just getting too excited about nothing? Thanks!!

Hi mwttc! it couldve been an implant dip but it is a little early. Temps rising up and down are very normal in the luteal phase aslong as they stay above the coverline :)


----------



## Heidi

Kelly9 said:


> Yes I hope so to! Ugh I got to fix my ticker again... it's off. Sigh! Well I did get a call today and have an interview for one of the jobs I applied for! Hopefully I will like it and they will like me and all the terms will be good!


FX'd for you hun xxx


----------



## leelee

franm101 said:


> mwttc said:
> 
> 
> Can someone checknout my chart after todays temp? It shot right back up. Could it be an implantation dip or am I just getting too excited about nothing? Thanks!!
> 
> Hi mwttc! it couldve been an implant dip but it is a little early. Temps rising up and down are very normal in the luteal phase aslong as they stay above the coverline :)Click to expand...

Hi mwttc,

I agree with Fran,

It is a little early and up and down temps are common. Look at mine today, it has dipped a bit as well and no doubt will rise a bit tomorrow. 

Your chart will start to have more signs from about 7 DPO onwards. Hope this is your month for a :bfp:. Am just 1 day behind you!


----------



## Seity

Big old temp drop for me, right on schedule. Just waiting for AF to show up sometime today. I think I'll go out drinking tonight and then spend the next two weeks hoping one of you in the 2ww or just about to OV's get your BFP. :dust:

I'm really not too surprised at BFN for this month considering we only got to DTD once and it ended up being a tad early when I OV'd a day late. I'm FX'd we'll manage more :sex: this month and up our chances.


----------



## JJay

Hi there,

Can I join in please? 

I've only just started charting but am already obsessed!! I just came off BCP in March so I've no idea of my cycle length :shrug:


----------



## leelee

JJay said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can I join in please?
> 
> I've only just started charting but am already obsessed!! I just came off BCP in March so I've no idea of my cycle length :shrug:

Hiya,

Welcome - you have been added!


----------



## leelee

Seity said:


> Big old temp drop for me, right on schedule. Just waiting for AF to show up sometime today. I think I'll go out drinking tonight and then spend the next two weeks hoping one of you in the 2ww or just about to OV's get your BFP. :dust:
> 
> I'm really not too surprised at BFN for this month considering we only got to DTD once and it ended up being a tad early when I OV'd a day late. I'm FX'd we'll manage more :sex: this month and up our chances.

Hi Seity,

:hugs:

Glad your not feeling too bad about it. Hope one of us can oblige with a :bfp:. This has been a lucky thread so far.


----------



## Seity

Hey leelee, I was wondering if you could fix the link to MrsN's FF chart on the first post please?


----------



## leelee

Seity said:


> Hey leelee, I was wondering if you could fix the link to MrsN's FF chart on the first post please?

It's fixed. Thanks for reminding me. I meant to fix it when I noticed it a few days ago.


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh yes sorry that was my fault for changing the address :rofl:


----------



## mama2connor

Hi ladies, i this is my second month charting since loosing my twin babies. Today is the highest temprature rise i've had since i started to chart. I was just wondering if anyone would like to have a look at my chart and let me know what you think?Would be appreciated x

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/265e78


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry Seity!

I am 8dpo and haven't symptom spotted yet, I am pretty good at not doing that, I had a bit of a temp rise today but not a lot so I don't know if my 7dpo can be an implantation dip. Maybe if my temps keep going up.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Think I may be with Seity... slight temp drop this am and spotting is darker though not heavier... Looks like :witch: is on her wicked way... :(


----------



## leelee

Peach Blossom said:


> Think I may be with Seity... slight temp drop this am and spotting is darker though not heavier... Looks like :witch: is on her wicked way... :(

Sorry to hear that Peach Blossom.

:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I wish the witch would just go away when we want her to and come when we want her to, what is so unrealistic about that!?!


----------



## Kelly9

Where is everyone today??? Whats up?


----------



## franm101

Kelly9 said:


> Where is everyone today??? Whats up?[/QUOTEd]
> 
> hey Kelly! How are you feeling?? Any RPS??
> 
> I got a -OPK today after 2x +OPKs for the last 2 days. Just wanting to confirm with those who know that a -OPK after the +OPKs means I have already ovulated? Or because a +OPK means I will ovulate in the next 36hours does a -OPK mean I am going to ovulate now or already have...hahaha that was a mouthfull!! TIA :)


----------



## Kelly9

RPS???

I got 2 days of positives and FF marked me for O on the day I got my first neg but I have also O'd on the second day I got a postivie opk during another month, so keep BD'ing anyway just incase and wait for FF to mark it!

On another not... I am very anti symptom spotting but my boobs really hurt. Not like tender to touch but just achy in general. Not making it out to be more then it is, I normally get sore boobs just not this early.


----------



## franm101

Kelly9 said:


> RPS???
> 
> I got 2 days of positives and FF marked me for O on the day I got my first neg but I have also O'd on the second day I got a postivie opk during another month, so keep BD'ing anyway just incase and wait for FF to mark it!
> 
> On another not... I am very anti symptom spotting but my boobs really hurt. Not like tender to touch but just achy in general. Not making it out to be more then it is, I normally get sore boobs just not this early.

Hehe sore boobies early is good hun! RPS is Real preggy symptoms ofcorse they are IPS Imaginary preggy symptoms until you get a :bfp: :)
Will you be testing this week then?? Goodluck :) 

We are giving :sex: a break tonight given my temps and if my temps go up tomorrow I have definately already ovulated yesterday. If my temps go down then I will ovulate tomorrow but I guess that isnt likely given the now -OPK :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Temp still low this am and :bfn: on fmu IC, so think I'm out this month :cry: really thought we'd done it this cycle... 


Fran, defo looks like an O dip on your chart to me! Good luck with the TWW hon! :dust:


----------



## franm101

Peach Blossom said:


> Temp still low this am and :bfn: on fmu IC, so think I'm out this month :cry: really thought we'd done it this cycle...
> 
> 
> Fran, defo looks like an O dip on your chart to me! Good luck with the TWW hon! :dust:

Thankyou!! I am thinking so too :)

Tomorrows temps should tell for you Peach Blossom..you never know it could be a late implantation dip crossing everything for you girl!


----------



## aiko

Hi, today fertility friend gave me my red cross lines!! However, I'm not sure if the higher temps for the last two days are due to a slight sore throat I've had since I woke up yesterday. My cm has changed too though. No positive opk's and I've been testing all month. I have no idea! Can anyone with more experience than me shed some light? Sorry if that's all quite confusing.


----------



## mwttc

Morning everyone! After the dip at 5 DPO my temps keep going up. What do you all think of my chart? I really wish it was time to test, it's Mother's Day today in the States and I would just love to know!!!!!! I'm going to be strong and not do it though!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

aiko said:


> Hi, today fertility friend gave me my red cross lines!! However, I'm not sure if the higher temps for the last two days are due to a slight sore throat I've had since I woke up yesterday. My cm has changed too though. No positive opk's and I've been testing all month. I have no idea! Can anyone with more experience than me shed some light? Sorry if that's all quite confusing.

Aiko hon, I definitely O'd according to temp and cm, yet I didn't get a +opk.. sometimes they don't work for some people. You can get extra sensitive ones that may work for you. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## leelee

You have been updated Littlehush!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlehush

Thanks hun xxx

Just to let the rest of you know...i got a :bfp:


----------



## mwttc

littlehush said:


> Thanks hun xxx
> 
> Just to let the rest of you know...i got a :bfp:

WOO HOO littlehush!!! :bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance:
I hope this is your sticky bean!


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats littlehush!!!!

mwttc as long as temps keep up that high I would get excited. Mine haven't really gone up since my dip on 7dpo :( I really wanna think I am preggers right now but part of me is telling me I am now :( 

I am testing on Thursday, the day AF is due, I don't want to be disappointed earlier then have to wait for AF to come.


----------



## leelee

mwttc said:


> littlehush said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun xxx
> 
> Just to let the rest of you know...i got a :bfp:
> 
> WOO HOO littlehush!!! :bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance:
> I hope this is your sticky bean!Click to expand...

Mwttc - your temps look really good

Kelly9 - I am feeling similar to you. My temps are so low this month. Feel depressed about them :(


----------



## mwttc

leelee and kelly 9- thanks for your words of encouragement regarding my temps. I have had a lot of surgeries for pre cancerous cells in my cervix- the oncologist and high risk pregnancy dr's I see tell me getting pregnant might be hard, and that I will most likely have to have a cerclage and be on bedrest to carry to term.. but I want this more than anything (hence the giddyness about my temps)! I'm in it for the long haul!!!


----------



## amerikiwi

littlehush said:


> Thanks hun xxx
> 
> Just to let the rest of you know...i got a :bfp:

:happydance: Congratulations Littlehush!! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

leelee your temps are low but they are low before O as well, I say you are not doing to bad... does everyone get a temp increase when they implant and are actually pregnant? Or can temps stay around the same as after Ovulation? I feel pretty bummed out, I was hoping this would be the month as I have my FS apt before the end of my next cycle and we used preseed. Why won't it happen? I just don't get it. Never thought it would take this long. Makes me worry that I will never get pregnant cause something is wrong.


----------



## aiko

Congratulations Little Hush. FX for you.

Thanks, Peach Blossom. I'll think about those opk's. The pack of 30 I bought last month are almost finished. :blush: Hopefully I won't need them though, lol.

The best of luck to us all this month.


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 said:


> leelee your temps are low but they are low before O as well, I say you are not doing to bad... does everyone get a temp increase when they implant and are actually pregnant? Or can temps stay around the same as after Ovulation? I feel pretty bummed out, I was hoping this would be the month as I have my FS apt before the end of my next cycle and we used preseed. Why won't it happen? I just don't get it. Never thought it would take this long. Makes me worry that I will never get pregnant cause something is wrong.

Thanks Kelly9,

Not sure if everyone gets an increase in temp after implantation. Some temps might stay similar I think.

You never know, we both might get nice temp rises in the next few days.Fingers crossed for us!


----------



## franm101

littlehush said:


> Thanks hun xxx
> 
> Just to let the rest of you know...i got a :bfp:

Wahoo!!! :happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp:

Biggest congrats girl!! :):hugs::hugs:


----------



## Seity

Congrats littlehush! I love seeing good news.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hi girlies :hi:

Sorry i have been a bit quite lately, i have been away on a couple of weeks holidays but back at work today :(

I am hoping to get a bfp sometime this week, fx'd. I had sensitive nipples last week and some odd pains on my right hand side and for about 5 nights in a row now have really vivid dreams that i can fully remember the next day...(i dont normally have dreams at all.....or dont remember them if i do) so i am hoping this is a sign. 

Congratuations to those that have gotten their bfp's, i wish you a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## franm101

SarahMelissa said:


> Hi girlies :hi:
> 
> Sorry i have been a bit quite lately, i have been away on a couple of weeks holidays but back at work today :(
> 
> I am hoping to get a bfp sometime this week, fx'd. I had sensitive nipples last week and some odd pains on my right hand side and for about 5 nights in a row now have really vivid dreams that i can fully remember the next day...(i dont normally have dreams at all.....or dont remember them if i do) so i am hoping this is a sign.
> 
> Congratuations to those that have gotten their bfp's, i wish you a happy and healthy 9 months :)

Hi there
Welcome back! Your temps are nice and high so heres hoping :):hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I think I Have boob veins!!!! Either that or I never noticed it before... now I don't know but I can see noticeable veins on my chest for sure. I never symptom spot and I don't want to get carried away cause I still feel a BFN... can you get boob veins before AF?


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hey Kelly i think i have read that boob veins are definately a symptom - how exciting!! good luck! when are you gonna POAS, i am gonna do it tomorrow morning :)


----------



## JJay

Hi everyone,

Please could someone look at my chart and let me know if you think there is any chance I have Ovulated yet? I cam off BCP in March so have no idea of my cycle length.

Sorry I'm not very experienced at this and am a little obsessed! :blush:

Thanks :D


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Jjay, I'd say that you possibly could have O'd at CD13, but I think it is more likely that it may be coming in the next few days. Have you tried opks?! Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## leelee

franm101 said:


> SarahMelissa said:
> 
> 
> Hi girlies :hi:
> 
> Sorry i have been a bit quite lately, i have been away on a couple of weeks holidays but back at work today :(
> 
> I am hoping to get a bfp sometime this week, fx'd. I had sensitive nipples last week and some odd pains on my right hand side and for about 5 nights in a row now have really vivid dreams that i can fully remember the next day...(i dont normally have dreams at all.....or dont remember them if i do) so i am hoping this is a sign.
> 
> Congratuations to those that have gotten their bfp's, i wish you a happy and healthy 9 months :)
> 
> Fingers crossed Sarah Melissa, your temps are lovely and high!
> 
> Kelly9 - I also read that veiny boobs are a sign of pregnancy. How are you feeling today?
> 
> JJay - I also think that you are waiting to O. Keep up the Bd'ing so you catch the egg! Do you want me to add your chart to the first page?
> 
> How are you Franm and PeachB?Click to expand...


----------



## ThatGirl

can you look at my chart ladies do you think day 24 could have been implantation dip x


----------



## leelee

ThatGirl said:


> can you look at my chart ladies do you think day 24 could have been implantation dip x

It certainly looks like it. Your temps look really good!


----------



## ThatGirl

thanks hun :) x


----------



## ThatGirl

we bded CD 17,18,19,20 and 21 and O'd CD 19 so fingers crossed x


----------



## JJay

Thanks Peach Blossom, I guess it's one long waiting game! I haven't tried opks but will give them a go next month - any ideas about which brand or where is best to get them?

Thanks Leelee, I'll keep at it! My chart is already on the first page :D


----------



## leelee

JJay said:


> Thanks Peach Blossom, I guess it's one long waiting game! I haven't tried opks but will give them a go next month - any ideas about which brand or where is best to get them?
> 
> Thanks Leelee, I'll keep at it! My chart is already on the first page :D

Oh I'm so sorry JJay. I am a bit distracted today. Hope you O soon!


----------



## Kelly9

Jjay I don't think you O'd yet either so keep bd'ing!

The veins are gone now!!!!!! I feel the same as always, my tummy has been upset lately though like crampy the kind you get with gas and the runs. Sorry TMI. I am POAS Thursday, thats the day AF is due. I just don't want to get a bfn this early then have to wait for witch thats why I am waiting

Good luck Sarah Melissa with testing tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## JJay

Thanks Kelly, I have my fingers crossed for you for Thursday.

Good Luck tomorrow Sarah Melissa

:)


----------



## leelee

Good luck tomorrow Sarah Melissa!


----------



## mwttc

GL tomorrow Sarah Melissa!

Well despite my temp dip today I am feeling quite positive about this month. I am a mess, I have off and on headaches, and for the past hour or so I have had some miserable crampy type feeling. Normally I get cramps the day my :witch: arrives. I am quite grumpy as well and unusually tired. I swear I had to pinch myself to stay awake at a meeting this afternoon. Hopefully my temps go up in the morning!


----------



## Kelly9

I am so sore! I just hauled 3 car load of junk to the city dump! My poor muscles. Well it's done and over with HOORAY!!!! Only took about 8 months to do. I love spring cleaning, you just feel so good once it's all done!

Its good to here mwttc that you are so PMA! I am totally not. Even though I have felt off for a while now. My AF cramps should start sometime tomorrow so we'll see if I get any.

Well I am off to study.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Ok well i tested this morning and :bfn: :( but FF is telling me to wait until Thursday and i still have no sign of the :witch: and my temps are still high, so im not giving up hope just yet. Today is CD32 for me though which is the longest cycle i have had since coming off BCP in January, and the past couple of months i have had some spotting before af and i havent noticed that this month either, and for about 6 nights in a row now i have been having really vivid dreams that i clearly remember the next day (usually i dont remember any at all) and last night one of dreams was me POAS and getting a bfp.......I wish!!!!! I do hope thats a sign though, will wait another couple of days and see what happens.

wmttc - i hope those are some symptoms for you and you get your bfp :)


----------



## Kelly9

It sounds promising Sarahmelissa but you could have O'd as late as cd23 since FF didn't give you solid crosshairs so it could still be to early for you maybe 9dpo instead of 11!!!! Keep the pma going.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Thanks Kelly, yes definately going to keep up the pma, its not over until the wicked :witch: gets me! I know im not entirly sure of my exact O day this cycle, i am also thinking maybe i was using the thermometer slightly wrong too (not putting it far enough back under my tongue) but not sure though, yes being slightly bimbotic lol :rofl: Just going to play the waiting game now, good luck for your testing later this week :)


----------



## mwttc

Sarah Melissa- I agree with Kelly; you may not be as far DPO as you think. Keep up the PMA! I agree, it's not over till the wicked :witch: arrives.

I am so jealous you live in Brisbane.. I got to work there for about 2 months in 2007, it was lovely! Got to be over there around christmas time.. it was lovely being on the beach on Boxing day and tanning!


----------



## Seity

FX'd for all you ladies testing soon. There are a bunch of promising looking charts.


----------



## franm101

Hi ladies! I have officially ovulated...I think so into the 2ww I go :):)
Who is testing next?? Goodluck to you all :)


----------



## SarahMelissa

Thanks girls :) i wont test again for a few days, that is as long as the :witch: doesnt get me.

mwtcc - Yes Brisbane is pretty good i have lived here my whole life, although we are about to head in winter in a few weeks so getting a bit chilly in the mornings, but summer tanning on the beaches is the best :)


----------



## franm101

SarahMelissa said:


> Thanks girls :) i wont test again for a few days, that is as long as the :witch: doesnt get me.
> 
> mwtcc - Yes Brisbane is pretty good i have lived here my whole life, although we are about to head in winter in a few weeks so getting a bit chilly in the mornings, but summer tanning on the beaches is the best :)


Sorry about the :bfn: I hope :witch: stays away for you! Be sure to update us. Brisbane is lovely!! I have relatives over there on the Gold coast and on Mudlocoochi Island. Im in Auckland NZ and it sure is getting cold!! Weve had thunder storms and hail the last few days...grrr... :)


----------



## SarahMelissa

Thanks franm101 i hope the nasty :witch: stays away too. Good luck to you in your 2ww :)

Yeah i love the Gold Coast, hail and storms dont sound like much fun though :(


----------



## mwttc

franm101 said:


> SarahMelissa said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls :) i wont test again for a few days, that is as long as the :witch: doesnt get me.
> 
> mwtcc - Yes Brisbane is pretty good i have lived here my whole life, although we are about to head in winter in a few weeks so getting a bit chilly in the mornings, but summer tanning on the beaches is the best :)
> 
> 
> Sorry about the :bfn: I hope :witch: stays away for you! Be sure to update us. Brisbane is lovely!! I have relatives over there on the Gold coast and on Mudlocoochi Island. Im in Auckland NZ and it sure is getting cold!! Weve had thunder storms and hail the last few days...grrr... :)Click to expand...

Congrats on being in the TWW Fran! I also stopped over in Auckland for 4 days on my way home from Brisbane the second trip. LOVED it.. One of my favorite pics (in my profile) is from Mt. Rangitoto island! I was there in late January 2008. 

I am not sure when I am going to test yet. If my temp goes up again tomorrow, coupled with all these symptoms I am having (having the worst crampy feelings now.. my whole lower belly area feels really hot as well) I might test as early as Wednesday. If not, I will try my best to wait until Sunday. AF is due on next Tuesday.


----------



## Kelly9

SarahMelissa said:


> Thanks girls :) i wont test again for a few days, that is as long as the :witch: doesnt get me.
> 
> mwtcc - Yes Brisbane is pretty good i have lived here my whole life, although we are about to head in winter in a few weeks so getting a bit chilly in the mornings, but summer tanning on the beaches is the best :)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

OMG a bit chilly! :rofl: YOu need to come live in Alberta for a winter, it was minus 50 for the better part of a month, we have to plug our cars in just to keep the oil in them from freezing so they will start in the mornings! Wanna trade SarahMelissa!!! ?

It's getting hard not to want to test... must hold out...


----------



## SarahMelissa

Kelly9 said:


> SarahMelissa said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls :) i wont test again for a few days, that is as long as the :witch: doesnt get me.
> 
> mwtcc - Yes Brisbane is pretty good i have lived here my whole life, although we are about to head in winter in a few weeks so getting a bit chilly in the mornings, but summer tanning on the beaches is the best :)
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> OMG a bit chilly! :rofl: YOu need to come live in Alberta for a winter, it was minus 50 for the better part of a month, we have to plug our cars in just to keep the oil in them from freezing so they will start in the mornings! Wanna trade SarahMelissa!!! ?
> 
> It's getting hard not to want to test... must hold out...Click to expand...

OMG ok maybe it is NOT chilly here then :rofl: right in the middle of winter it is still about 20 degrees during the day, sometime i still put the air con on, i really dont think i want to trade, but thanks for the offer Kelly :) :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

Well worth a shot! We're just about to head into summer here, it's still spring with rain and thunder and lightening storms will hail as well its been about 15 to 18 degrees here but gets pretty warm in the summer which is nice. 

I just checked my cervix and it is still closed! Whoot! Hopefully it stays that way. Not sure how long it opens before AF but last month I had a pap around AF and dr said it was open with a pink tinge and AF didn't come for 2.5 days so I am taking it as a reason to at least stay positive!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Yes its always worth asking :)

I hope that is definately a good sign for you and you get your bfp after all your efforts this month!


----------



## ThatGirl

well temps still high even when i tempted 45mins early as my oh alarm went off at half 5 and was going off every five minutes for an hour argh :( :) x


----------



## mwttc

Well ladies, all that PMA I am having is apparently paying off. My temperature SHOT up this morning. Hopefully tomorrow it is still up! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck mwttc, I wish my temps did that. I am excited for you, when are you going to test?


----------



## leelee

mwttc said:


> Well ladies, all that PMA I am having is apparently paying off. My temperature SHOT up this morning. Hopefully tomorrow it is still up! :happydance:

Your temperature looks brilliant Mwttc!


----------



## mwttc

Thanks Kelly and Leelee! I must admit- my hopes are really high! I just hope they stay high. AF isn't due until a week from today (my last 2 cycles have been 29 days each at least) so I am going to try my best to wait until Saturday-14DPO. That way whatever the outcome I won't have to deal with work! Plus that will give me the 4 more mornings of temps to make sure they stay high. FXed for the happy results I want on Saturday!:happydance:


----------



## leelee

That Girl and Sarah Melissa - your charts look really good as well.

Well my day didn't start off well. My thermometer wouldn't work so couldn't get a reading today. Was really peed off but there was nothing I could do.

My OH fixed it so can use it tomorrow but I feel in limbo at the moment and am not feeling any symptoms or anything :(


----------



## SarahMelissa

Dont give up hope just yet leelee, sending lots of baby dust your way :)

My temp was still up this morning and still no sign of :witch: i didnt test again though, somehow i resisted that urge :rofl:


----------



## mwttc

SarahMelissa said:


> Dont give up hope just yet leelee, sending lots of baby dust your way :)
> 
> My temp was still up this morning and still no sign of :witch: i didnt test again though, somehow i resisted that urge :rofl:

I hope I can be that strong the next few mornings Sarah Melissa! No sign of :witch: is such a good thing along with your nice high temps!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Well good luck the 2 of you! It would be great if we could get a couple more BFPS. We've kicked butt in that area this month. I am now focusing on my FS apt on June 2 since O would be due that day anyway I won't get another chance to get my BFP before so now i can focus on finding out if everything is ok under the hood. Knowing will at least de-stress me if nothing is wrong and if something is then I will know what the next step is at least.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Thanks mwtcc im just hoping they stay high, good luck to you as well :)


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

Looking forward to seeing some of your temperatures today. Well mine rose so I am really happy with that. I took B-50 to lengthen my LP so it could be just that but fingers crossed it is the other!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Fx'd for you Leelee! That's quite a rise today! :dust:


----------



## leelee

Peach Blossom said:


> Fx'd for you Leelee! That's quite a rise today! :dust:

Thanks PeachB!

How are you?


----------



## ThatGirl

well another high temp hoping they stay high x


----------



## mwttc

Another pretty high temp this morning. Not as high as yesterday, but still pretty high. I just want this TWW to be over and to know!


----------



## Peach Blossom

leelee said:


> Peach Blossom said:
> 
> 
> Fx'd for you Leelee! That's quite a rise today! :dust:
> 
> Thanks PeachB!
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...

Bored!! In that frustrating waiting to start smep in 5 days part. Dum de dum... Twiddle twiddle...


----------



## JJay

I think this is going to be a lucky thread. Fingers crossed for all watching their temps. 

I'm hoping to start the tww tomorrow as I've had some strange cramps today and ewcm so think I might finally be Ov! I will def be BD tonight even though OH is ill. 

:dust:


----------



## leelee

Peach Blossom said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach Blossom said:
> 
> 
> Fx'd for you Leelee! That's quite a rise today! :dust:
> 
> Thanks PeachB!
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Bored!! In that frustrating waiting to start smep in 5 days part. Dum de dum... Twiddle twiddle...Click to expand...

I hear ya! That stage is very boring but at least you can drink lots of wine!


----------



## leelee

JJay said:


> I think this is going to be a lucky thread. Fingers crossed for all watching their temps.
> 
> I'm hoping to start the tww tomorrow as I've had some strange cramps today and ewcm so think I might finally be Ov! I will def be BD tonight even though OH is ill.
> 
> :dust:

Good for you! Can't wait til you join me in the 2WW!


----------



## JJay

Thanks Leelee, your temp looks really good! When will you test?


----------



## leelee

JJay said:


> Thanks Leelee, your temp looks really good! When will you test?

FF says to test tomorrow as that is when AF is due so if my temp is still high I might test in the morning. I hope this chart isn't giving me false hope but it does look different to my other charts.


----------



## JJay

I will have everything crossed for you. Good luck!!


----------



## leelee

JJay said:


> I will have everything crossed for you. Good luck!!

Thanks JJay!


----------



## Seity

leelee, littlemermaid, SarahMelissa and mwttc - Amazing looking temps this month :dust: you get your bfp's.


----------



## leelee

Seity said:


> leelee, littlemermaid, SarahMelissa and mwttc - Amazing looking temps this month :dust: you get your bfp's.

Aw, thanks Seity! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck all!. I am on to cycle 11 sometime today or tomorrow, hopefully today but it looks like tomorrow! Heres to getting a feb baby!


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 said:


> Good luck all!. I am on to cycle 11 sometime today or tomorrow, hopefully today but it looks like tomorrow! Heres to getting a feb baby!

So sorry to hear that Kelly9.

:hugs:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Temp still high this morning and still no sign of :witch: so i tested again but still a :bfn: but i havent lost hope yet because i would have thought my temp would be down this morning if :witch: was coming and also i usually spot for a couple of days before af and so far absolutely nothing.


----------



## mwttc

SarahMelissa said:


> Temp still high this morning and still no sign of :witch: so i tested again but still a :bfn: but i havent lost hope yet because i would have thought my temp would be down this morning if :witch: was coming and also i usually spot for a couple of days before af and so far absolutely nothing.

Why oh why can't our bodies just cooperate with us and give us the BFP when we want it? No need to loose hope, your temps are still positive as well as the fact that you have not had any spotting! :)


----------



## amerikiwi

Seity said:


> leelee, littlemermaid, SarahMelissa and mwttc - Amazing looking temps this month :dust: you get your bfp's.

Holy cow there's some great looking charts ladies!! Bring on the next round of :bfp:s :dust:


----------



## Suz

Its my fault!!! Sorry about the other sticky ladies:blush: I have some issues in my life right now and I am not TTC so I dont get in this area much.... Ill unsticky that one and sticky this one for you !!!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## leelee

BFN and my temp has gone down again. My chart is beginning to look like my Feb chart now. 

Hopefully LP will be lengthened. Had some pink in my cm last night but that is clear again.

How is everyone else?


----------



## ThatGirl

another high temp... yay...

is my chart what they call triphastic?? x


----------



## JJay

Leelee, Sorry to hear about your BFN. You never know you could still be in with a chance. 

ThatGirl, your temp looks promising, when are you testing? 

My temps dipped again this morning so still no ov grrrrrrrr


----------



## ThatGirl

tested this morning with internet cheapy think i could see a second line but will test again tomorrow morning i have pleanty of cheapies x


----------



## JJay

oooooo fingers crossed!


----------



## mwttc

I had another slight drop this morning, but it's still pretty high. I think it still looks good!!!

Also, I took my temp an hour earlier than usual as I woke up and had to wee.. so I needed to get up. I fell asleep last night at 7:15pm.. I have been exhausted this week!


----------



## JJay

mwttc your chart looks good sending you :dust:


----------



## 3 girlies

i had a positive opk today, same cycle day as last month :happydance: my cycles are usually so irregular so i'm happy!!!

hope you are all doing ok!!!! :hugs:


----------



## mwttc

JJay said:


> mwttc your chart looks good sending you :dust:

Thanks JJay! I hope so. Since this is my first month Temping... I am not sure what is normal, or if this really is a great chart!?


----------



## mwttc

Ladies,

So I secretly have tested yesterday and today.. on a digital and took them apart this morning. Please read this thread and let me know what you HONESTLY think..

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/133251-12dpo.html#post2129025


----------



## 3 girlies

it looks good, it might be because the line didnt show quick enough as its still early, thats why it was neg???


----------



## JJay

Hi mwttc, it's my first month temping too and 2nd month ttc but after looking at a lot of charts :blush: I think yours does look promising but it's probably too early to be sure.

I read somewhere that you should discount any lines found inside the digital tests as they don't show whether you are pg or not, however it's early to test and I think the digital tests aren't as sensitive as others and a +ve might not show up until later. I would get an early response normal test and try again at 14DPO. I know it's so hard to wait! :hugs:

Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## Seity

Yay, we're a sticky thread!
Let's see those BFP's!


----------



## Kelly9

I like being a sticky thread to!
Good luck mwttc I think you should try a regular first response test and not a digi cause they are less sensative. 

I a still waiting for AF to show up, today is the day. Dooo deee dum dum

I sanded and varnished an old bureau of ours, it's taken me 6 years to do it and now it is done!!!!! I am getting so much work done on my off work days! Oh and I have a second job now, the place i applied took me as part time instead of full! Yippee!!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Im not happy :hissy: my temp is down slightly this morning and i am starting to see spotting, i think the :witch: will be here either today or tomrrow. :cry:

Good luck to you mwtcc, i really hope you get a :bfp: :hug:


----------



## mwttc

SarahMelissa said:


> Im not happy :hissy: my temp is down slightly this morning and i am starting to see spotting, i think the :witch: will be here either today or tomrrow. :cry:
> 
> Good luck to you mwtcc, i really hope you get a :bfp: :hug:

I am sorry about the spotting and the temp being down. :hug: My temp was also down this morning. 

I am wishing and praying now.. I don't know how I am going to sleep tonight. It's worse than Christmas when I was a kid!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## aiko

Hi, after a really weird month with temps all over the place last month, and the start of this month being a bit up and down too, I'm surprised that for the last 6 days my temps have been almost identical - only 1 hundredth of a degree in it.  

Is this normal? Can anyone have a wee look and let me know? 

Coincidentally, about two days before ovulation, I finally stopped feeling headachey and nauseous every day (which I had for several months). Maybe some luck's heading my way. 

What do you think? Sorry, I'm really hopeless at actually reading the charts! Thanks in advance.


----------



## mwttc

Kelly9 said:


> I like being a sticky thread to!
> Good luck mwttc I think you should try a regular first response test and not a digi cause they are less sensative.
> 
> I a still waiting for AF to show up, today is the day. Dooo deee dum dum
> 
> I sanded and varnished an old bureau of ours, it's taken me 6 years to do it and now it is done!!!!! I am getting so much work done on my off work days! Oh and I have a second job now, the place i applied took me as part time instead of full! Yippee!!!

After doing some internet research today I found out about the digi's being more sensitive. How did I NOT know that? Oh well. I shall test again in the morning. I have been feeling bloated all day and having slight nigglings down there. Hopefully it really is the start of my BFP.

Way to go on the furniture. It's such a feeling of accomplishment. I also sanded and re-varnished my bedroom furniture years ago.. I loved it! --I recently sold it and made pretty good money off it, considering I'd had it since I was a baby!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Mwttc the digi's are less sensitive normally measuring at 50miu. Frer tests are about 25miu and you can get some super sensitive tests that work at 10miu. Best of luck for the morning hon!!! Hope you get that :bfp:


----------



## Kelly9

Yes let us know how it turns out!


----------



## mwttc

Kelly9 said:


> Yes let us know how it turns out!

I will be on here letting you know first thing (after I hopefully scream a few times and get all giggly!)

:test::dust: to me!


----------



## Kelly9

Good thats how it should be!


----------



## franm101

mwttc said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> Yes let us know how it turns out!
> 
> I will be on here letting you know first thing (after I hopefully scream a few times and get all giggly!)
> 
> :test::dust: to me!Click to expand...

MWTTC ~ Goodluck hun...ill be anxiously watching for your results :):)


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

AF arrived. Am gutted :(

Hope the rest of you get your :bfp:


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: leelee so sorry to hear she got you hun
good news your lp was slightly longer though 

boring boring here, nothing to report!


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> :hugs: leelee so sorry to hear she got you hun
> good news your lp was slightly longer though
> 
> boring boring here, nothing to report!

Thanks Mrs N. :hugs:

Hope AF comes soon for you too so you can move on with your cycle. Are you going to go to the doctor?


----------



## Mrs_N

not sure, I don't know whether to try one cycle with agnus castus first and then go if that doesn't make a difference, what do you think?


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> not sure, I don't know whether to try one cycle with agnus castus first and then go if that doesn't make a difference, what do you think?

It's difficult to say. If you don't mind holding off on the doctor I would say try Agnus Cactus. I am going to try it this month too. Would love to bring O forward by a few days.


----------



## JJay

Leelee :hugs: at least your lp is over 10 days. Not long till it's time to try again.

Sorry SarahMelissa :hugs:

Make sure you both havea glass of :wine: tonight.

Good luck mwttc, let us know how you get on.

Still no ov for me :shrug:


----------



## leelee

JJay said:


> Leelee :hugs: at least your lp is over 10 days. Not long till it's time to try again.
> 
> Sorry SarahMelissa :hugs:
> 
> Make sure you both havea glass of :wine: tonight.
> 
> Good luck mwttc, let us know how you get on.
> 
> Still no ov for me :shrug:

Thanks JJay,

I actually had wine last night as I had some spotting. Will have more tonight!!!

Hope you O soon.


----------



## mwttc

There is a line there. Not strong enough to show up in a picture (I tried, many times).. but it's there and OH can see it. I am going to keep testing every am praying that it gets stronger. I'm not due till Tuesday, so I am still 4 days early.. probably why it's such a light line. But as it goes.. a line is a line. Also, check out my chart.. my temp is up a bit this morning!!!!!

:bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Ok, going to go to work now (as if I will actually be able to focus!)

I'm going to be a mommy!!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Going to hold off from posting in the BFP section until I can get a good picture to post! Stick little one, stick!


----------



## JJay

Congratulations mwtcc :happydance:


----------



## franm101

mwttc said:


> There is a line there. Not strong enough to show up in a picture (I tried, many times).. but it's there and OH can see it. I am going to keep testing every am praying that it gets stronger. I'm not due till Tuesday, so I am still 4 days early.. probably why it's such a light line. But as it goes.. a line is a line. Also, check out my chart.. my temp is up a bit this morning!!!!!
> 
> :bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance:
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Ok, going to go to work now (as if I will actually be able to focus!)
> 
> I'm going to be a mommy!!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Going to hold off from posting in the BFP section until I can get a good picture to post! Stick little one, stick!

I knew your chart looked to good!! Big congrats like you said a line is a line no matter how faint wahoo!!!!! ::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Heidi

Mrs_N said:


> :hugs: leelee so sorry to hear she got you hun
> good news your lp was slightly longer though
> 
> boring boring here, nothing to report!


Same here, i'm going for blood tests now :(


----------



## ThatGirl

sorry about AF Leelee,


----------



## ThatGirl

mwttc said:


> there is a line there. Not strong enough to show up in a picture (i tried, many times).. But it's there and oh can see it. I am going to keep testing every am praying that it gets stronger. I'm not due till tuesday, so i am still 4 days early.. Probably why it's such a light line. But as it goes.. A line is a line. Also, check out my chart.. My temp is up a bit this morning!!!!!
> 
> :bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance:
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Ok, going to go to work now (as if i will actually be able to focus!)
> 
> i'm going to be a mommy!!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Going to hold off from posting in the bfp section until i can get a good picture to post! Stick little one, stick!

congrats!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Suz said:


> Its my fault!!! Sorry about the other sticky ladies:blush: I have some issues in my life right now and I am not TTC so I dont get in this area much.... Ill unsticky that one and sticky this one for you !!!
> 
> :dust: :dust:


Suz apoligised and made this thread a sticky for you guys and not one of you acknowledged or even thanked her.....


----------



## JJay

:blush: ooo I'm sorry, I'm not sure what a sticky thread is?

But sorry and thanks Suz


----------



## Vickie

sticky means it's stuck up top so that it's easier to find, if that makes sense :lol:


----------



## Kelly9

I made a comment that it was great but didn't know who to thank so thanks suz!!!!

AF showed her face this morning. Yay congrats mwttc I Hope it sticks for you to! I am off to have my care looked at now.


----------



## Seity

Big congrats mwttc. :yipee:
Sorry to hear :witch: got so many of you. Your charts were looking so promising.

Who knew that actually managing to take my temp at the same time every day would end up with near identical temps :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Congrats mwttc! :happydance:


----------



## JJay

I got a temp rise, maybe I have finally oved!!!!


----------



## 3 girlies

my opks went negative & are now dark positive so im not counting thursdays....if its like last cycle i will ovulate while i'm in disneyland!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Jjay, your chart is looking like you've O'd... hope that temp stays ups for you! :dust:

Yay! 2girlies. Go go go! :dust:

Hoping June will be a bumper month for :bfp:s


----------



## dan-o

Hi leelee, forgot to give you my details :dohh:

My story: We are both 32. Had my implant removed summer 2008 (implant 7 years, depo 6 years, BCP 3 yrs) Cycles on the shorter side, ov usually quite early. Got a new year BFP. MC @ 12+4 (march 2009) suspected (but not confirmed) PMP, on CXH follow up, plan to start TTC again in a couple of cycles, but a total POAS/charting addict, so will keep charting in the meantime.

Been together with OH : 7.5 years

TTC since: Officially since August 2008

Charting since: August 2008

Other Children: None


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Dan-O How are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Hi peach :hugs: almost back to normal now, bleeding stopped & ovaries are awake again (has u/s on monday)

Hoping I will ov soon & get this cycle out of the way, then maybe the next one will be a bit more normal!

How about you hun? All normal again now?


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm never normal!! :rofl: Luteal phase still irregular and still no :bfp: despite timing things perfectly last cycle. I've started a cocktail of supplements this cycle to see if that works. If not I'll go back to the specialist and talk about starting the Clomid I was prescribed in Jan. 

Glad to hear that you're back on track. Hope your cycles are back to normal soon. When they are back to normal how long are you going to wait before ttc again? Hope you're back with us soon :hugs:


----------



## mwttc

Good Morning Stalkers!! (that sounds really funny!)

My temp is up even more this morning and I was finally able to get a semi decent picture of it. Check it out: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/133251-12dpo-update-14dpo.html

It's only 6:30am here and I am not sure if I can go back to sleep I am so excited. Also, yesterday my (.)(.) started hurting so badly.. and today I see loads of bright blue veins. Stick little one, stick!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay! :happydance: congratulations Mwttc. Good luck hon! :dust:


----------



## dan-o

Woooo! That's a BFP for sure, huge congrats mwttc! :yipee:


----------



## ThatGirl

well temp dropped abit to day but no AF, my boobs still sore and can see vains and my oh decided to check and said they feel firmer...

i took another ic cheapy and could see a line before ten minutes i think left it till about 28 mins as it says don't read after thirty so raid before and the line was dark sadly can't wake pick too light and i'm in library at moment, do you think it was my BFP and looking at my chart do i still have a chance? x


----------



## Kelly9

Yay BFP mwttc!!!

Leelee can you change my ttc on my about me to TTC since june 08 that way it stays up to date! 

CD2! Only 16 more days till Ov! ugh, off to see angels and demons tonight!


----------



## Kelly9

That girl, your temps are still above coverline so it is possible. Test again in the morning! Good luck I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## amerikiwi

:happydance: Congrats on the :bfp: MWTTC!! :happydance:

Thatgirl, a line before 10 minutes is sounding like the start of a BFP! Test again with FMU in the morning. Also, see if you can get a FRER--it'll show a much better line than the ICs!

Who's next for testing? I love seeing all the BFPs in this group!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Congratulations mwtcc i wish you a happy and healthy 9 months.

:witch: got me so im out, oh well onto the next.


----------



## Kelly9

We can go it again together sarah melissa, I am only a day ahead of you now! 

My cycles keep getting lighter and shorter... is it bad to only have a 3 day light period? I mean if it weren't for needing to change tampons every so many hours I could get by on a light one all day sorry if tmi. Could this mean something? or that something is wrong?


----------



## SarahMelissa

Yep we can defintaly do it all again together Kelly.

My periods are pretty light and only about 3-4 days too, they have been that way since stopping BCP in January. I would be able to get by on a light one all day too. I was actually wondering the same thing whether it means something is wrong or not? I might see what i can find on google, i will let you know if i discover anything. All the best for this cycle i really hope we can both get a bfp this go. :hug:


----------



## leelee

Congrats Mwttc,

My parents were here for a few days so couldn't get on!!!

Kelly9 and SarahMelissa sorry AF came.

ThatGirl - any news with you?

Dan-o - great to see you on here again.

Well as you all know Af arrived for me on Friday. My temps have stayed way above the coverline though. Is this normal? I have been drinking so would that account for the high temps?


----------



## mwttc

Sarah Melissa and Kelly- My periods were always very short when I was and wasn't on BCP. 3 days total; first day the heaviest (literally sometimes changing tampon every 3 hours out of need) and then 2 days where I almost only needed a pantyliner. I think every body is different, but I would not be worried at all. So fun that you all can buddy up. FXed this is your cycle.

Leelee-sorry the :witch: got you. Yes, I have heard that drinking can up your temperature. 

Many thanks to all of you for the congrats. We are still in a bit of shock. I don't think it's fully sunk in yet. Despite the sickness i have been feeling the last 2 days. Here's hoping today is better on that front. OH and I both think it will hit on Wednesday, after I haven't gotten my period (it would be due on Tuesday). I am planning on taking a digi on Wednesday so I can see the Pregnant on it, maybe then it will sink in!


----------



## aiko

Congratulations mwttc! I'm so pleased for you. Maybe some of your luck will rub off on the rest of us.


----------



## aiko

I just wondered if someone here could let me know - when does your temp dip again if you're not pregnant? Is it before your period's due or as it starts? And does it occur over a few days or is it sudden?


----------



## Kelly9

you temps can dip before like mine did if you check out my chart, I think it was like 2 days before witch comes or it can dip during witch.

I like having a shorter cycle it's just weird that it is always so light and short. I guess witch is being nice to me cause she kills me with cramps and uterine pain the first day! :rofl:


----------



## JJay

How's everyone today?

Sorry to hear the witch is doing the rounds. :hugs:

Still not sure if I have ov though temp was looking good but then it dipped again, what do you think :shrug:


----------



## Mrs_N

positive opk and ewcm again today! :wohoo: hope it leads to something this time around!


----------



## leelee

Mrs_N said:


> positive opk and ewcm again today! :wohoo: hope it leads to something this time around!

Oh wow, I really hope it does!!!


----------



## leelee

Ooh Franm101,

Do you have something to tell us!!!!


----------



## Seity

leelee said:


> Ooh Franm101,
> 
> Do you have something to tell us!!!!

That's just what I was going to post.

LittleMermaid your temps are still going up!! FX'd


----------



## nessie01

hay guys do you mind checking out my chart.........day 5 and 6 my temps has been below coverline im worried that something is wrong...........i have been geting up ten minutes earlier but this is acceptable with FF.........so thats the only change
thanks


----------



## leelee

nessie01 said:


> hay guys do you mind checking out my chart.........day 5 and 6 my temps has been below coverline im worried that something is wrong...........i have been geting up ten minutes earlier but this is acceptable with FF.........so thats the only change
> thanks

Hi Nessie,

How are you? Hopefully it is an implantation dip and you will have a big rise tomorrow.


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for positive opk I hope it leads to a temp increase for you mrs n


----------



## Peach Blossom

Nessie I'm with Leelee and hopefully its an implantation dip.. Fingers crossed for a big rise tomorrow. :dust:


----------



## franm101

leelee said:


> Ooh Franm101,
> 
> Do you have something to tell us!!!!

Lol umm i suppose I do...sorry I thought I had haha! I got my :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
It is so early at 9dpo but I tested 3 times and 2 were different brand and got another :bfp: today so I guess it must be true!!!! Yipeee :):)


----------



## leelee

Yahoo! Well done to you!!! I will update your status!


----------



## leelee

Littlemermaid,

Your temps look really good!


----------



## mwttc

Congrats again Fran!

:happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp:

How close are we? According to my last witch visit, I am due Jan. 25, according to ovulation date by temping, Jan 23!!!!! For now I am going with Jan 25th.

I called and made my first dr appt today. In the States, the see you for the first time at 7-9 weeks. My appt is June 12th, so I will be 7 weeks & 4 days. I hope that time flies by so I can see the little bean!!!!!


----------



## franm101

mwttc said:


> Congrats again Fran!
> 
> :happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp:
> 
> How close are we? According to my last witch visit, I am due Jan. 25, according to ovulation date by temping, Jan 23!!!!! For now I am going with Jan 25th.
> 
> I called and made my first dr appt today. In the States, the see you for the first time at 7-9 weeks. My appt is June 12th, so I will be 7 weeks & 4 days. I hope that time flies by so I can see the little bean!!!!!

Hehe well I was clever and ovulated on cd14 so no guessing about the dates...due 30th of Jan :):)
Im in New Zealand and I will likely get a beta done with the local LMC next Monday when im 16dpo + 18dpo and then hopefully get a scan booked for around 7weeks too. It isnt standard practice here but I have had 2x previous miscarriages so its helpful to know how things are looking early on :) :)
Yikes I still dont feel like its real do you??? Do you have any symptoms???


----------



## Peach Blossom

Congrats Fran! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats!!!!!

witch is over for me! 2 days of light then a third of spotting and voila, I am all set for cycle 11, to bad O is so far away! Another 2 weeks!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Congratulations Fran, all the best for the next 9 months.

Kelly im nearly done with AF as well, 2 days of light to medium and now today just about gone. But OMG its so far to O, im bored waiting for it already :rofl:


----------



## nessie01

oh now im excited will have to see what my temp is tomoro wont get my hopes up to much when due to test cause otherwise i will cry like i normally do whens its negative!!!! anyway fingers crossed it implantation,,,,please please


----------



## Mrs_N

congrats fran!


----------



## Seity

Gratz fran!

:dust: so that we all can join you soon.


----------



## JJay

Congratulations Fran :happydance:

Good luck Nessie.

Not sure where my O has gone :cry:


----------



## mwttc

franm101 said:


> mwttc said:
> 
> 
> Congrats again Fran!
> 
> :happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp:
> 
> How close are we? According to my last witch visit, I am due Jan. 25, according to ovulation date by temping, Jan 23!!!!! For now I am going with Jan 25th.
> 
> I called and made my first dr appt today. In the States, the see you for the first time at 7-9 weeks. My appt is June 12th, so I will be 7 weeks & 4 days. I hope that time flies by so I can see the little bean!!!!!
> 
> Hehe well I was clever and ovulated on cd14 so no guessing about the dates...due 30th of Jan :):)
> Im in New Zealand and I will likely get a beta done with the local LMC next Monday when im 16dpo + 18dpo and then hopefully get a scan booked for around 7weeks too. It isnt standard practice here but I have had 2x previous miscarriages so its helpful to know how things are looking early on :) :)
> Yikes I still dont feel like its real do you??? Do you have any symptoms???Click to expand...

It is starting to sink in for me. I am more tired than I have ever been in my life.. almost more tired than I was with the jet lag from DC to Sydney!!! I am also having cramping off and on, and a touch of illness here and here (so far no throwing up thank goodness!). I think the thing that is really making it sink in is that Witch would have made her visit today, and I usually spot for a day beforehand.. so with the no spotting and no witch.. it's all starting to become a bit more real!


----------



## Kelly9

I know what you mean sarah melissa! So far away! What day do you normally O on? I'm CD 18. 13 more days to go.

I am going back to work tomorrow to, I am not sure how thats going to go, hopefully well but I have enjoyed my 2 weeks off I wish I didn't have to go back.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hey Kelly, my last few cycles have been a bit varied, i O anywhere from CD15 to CD20 i will start using OPK's around CD12 and see how i go.

I know what you mean about not wanting to go back to work, i just came back last week from having 2 weeks off, its not nice, im missing the sleep ins.


----------



## Kelly9

Somehow I posted twice... lol oops


----------



## Kelly9

Saramelissa: Yeah my stress leave was 2 weeks but now I just want the next 2.5 months to fly by so I can be done with it. I O on CD 18 typically will start opks on cd14. Keep me posted... hopefully we'll both get our BFPs and everyone else!

I think I am going to head off to shoppers now. Have a good night ladies!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Yes i will keep you posted kelly, you too, would be sooo good if we both got our :bfp: this cycle. 

Have fun at the shops.


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 said:


> Saramelissa: Yeah my stress leave was 2 weeks but now I just want the next 2.5 months to fly by so I can be done with it. I O on CD 18 typically will start opks on cd14. Keep me posted... hopefully we'll both get our BFPs and everyone else!
> 
> I think I am going to head off to shoppers now. Have a good night ladies!

Good luck back in work. I had situation in work a few years ago (right before I got married) ad it was horrible. I got some good support from my manager and it was resolved so keep your chin up.

:hugs:


----------



## nickysdestiny

Will someone take a look at my chart and tell me what you think...did I ov on CD17 or 19 had OV pain both days on CD17 just on the right side then on CD19 on both sides really bad

TIA


----------



## leelee

nickysdestiny said:


> Will someone take a look at my chart and tell me what you think...did I ov on CD17 or 19 had OV pain both days on CD17 just on the right side then on CD19 on both sides really bad
> 
> TIA

Hi Nickysdestiny,

I think it looks like you O'd on CD17, especially as you had +OPK's for the 2 days before.I can add your chart to the first page if you would like.


----------



## Seity

nickysdestiny - I would also say CD17 based on the +opks and the fact that it is the last day you have EWCM marked.


----------



## nickysdestiny

leelee said:


> nickysdestiny said:
> 
> 
> Will someone take a look at my chart and tell me what you think...did I ov on CD17 or 19 had OV pain both days on CD17 just on the right side then on CD19 on both sides really bad
> 
> TIA
> 
> Hi Nickysdestiny,
> 
> I think it looks like you O'd on CD17, especially as you had +OPK's for the 2 days before.I can add your chart to the first page if you would like.Click to expand...

thanks I would appreciate that!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

nickysdestiny said:


> Will someone take a look at my chart and tell me what you think...did I ov on CD17 or 19 had OV pain both days on CD17 just on the right side then on CD19 on both sides really bad
> 
> TIA

I'd say 17 for sure hon. Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Ok back at work in T-minus 20 minutes.... arg... I"ll let you know how it went....


----------



## aiko

Congratulations Fran! It's always so lovely to hear such positive news.

My period is due tomorrow. I've had no symptoms or spotting like previous months and this will make it my equal longest cycle (32 days). I have everything crossed.

I think my temps look a bit up and down because I had to stay at my in laws and my own parents - both of whom keep their houses like fridges in the morning it would appear so I'm not sure if that's why the temp drops. I temp vaginally but I still think it's making a wee difference. I poas (a FRER) this morning but it was negative. Not giving up all hope till the fat lady sings though. I'm only 12dpo today. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Seity

aiko your temps are looking really good.


----------



## aiko

Thanks. I feel like I'm setting myself up for a big fall though. I've never had a month without pms so I have no idea what to expect. I won't be ALL that surprised if my period starts but I'll still be really disappointed. My husband does loads of pregnancy symptom spotting but sometimes I think that we're over analysing anything and I'm getting to the stage where I can't even imagine myself pregnant. Still, we'll know soon enough...


----------



## Kelly9

I am at the stage where I can't imagine my self pregnant, it sucks! I am hoping it will pass soon enough.

Work wasn't to bad. I think after the first hour or 2 I calmed down and was able to be more relaxed. Still not my self though.


----------



## mwttc

Kelly-- I love the new countdown ticker!!! :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

lol thanks mwttc..... by the way wasn't your bfp may 14th and not march 14th? Or was that from a previous one... am I just being dumb? lol


----------



## Seity

MrsN that temp is looking good for OV. I'm hoping to join you in the 2WW soon.
Aiko temps still up, FX'd for a BFP


----------



## Cleo

Hi girls, 
Unfortunately it looks like I will be making my way back to ttc...although I think I'm going to need some time to adjust before I start posting again. Just wanted to let you guys know...Looks like it may have been a blighted ovum, so I suppose it's better to have found out now, rather than at 10 or 12 weeks. Leelee, you will have to take down my bfp, sadly....soooo shitty b/c I loved that thing! Hope everyone is doing well. I'll probably drop back in a couple of weeks or so. Take care...


----------



## Seity

:hug: Cleo - Hope you are ready to come back here soon.


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: cleo so sorry to hear that

thanks seity, I hope I join the tww soon too, keeping everything crossed for another rise tomorrow


----------



## leelee

Cleo said:


> Hi girls,
> Unfortunately it looks like I will be making my way back to ttc...although I think I'm going to need some time to adjust before I start posting again. Just wanted to let you guys know...Looks like it may have been a blighted ovum, so I suppose it's better to have found out now, rather than at 10 or 12 weeks. Leelee, you will have to take down my bfp, sadly....soooo shitty b/c I loved that thing! Hope everyone is doing well. I'll probably drop back in a couple of weeks or so. Take care...

So sorry to hear that Cleo. I think you are right to take a break for a few weeks.

Look after yourself.

:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Hugs cleo! See you when you feel better.


----------



## aiko

Hugs Cleo. That's not good news.

As for me, my temp dropped a bit today, I got cramps and now brownish cm. I believe that my period is starting and it's yet another month for me.

Can you tell me - do I wait till the day I see proper red flow to count cd1 or do today's symptoms count as cd1?


----------



## leelee

aiko said:


> Hugs Cleo. That's not good news.
> 
> As for me, my temp dropped a bit today, I got cramps and now brownish cm. I believe that my period is starting and it's yet another month for me.
> 
> Can you tell me - do I wait till the day I see proper red flow to count cd1 or do today's symptoms count as cd1?

Sorry to hear that Aiko :hugs:

CD1 is the first proper flow


----------



## aiko

Ooh, well if that's the case then this is my longest cycle in 8 months, which means the vitB50 and agnus castus must be doing something.

It's just a shame they don't make your cycles regular, healthier and shorter.


----------



## leelee

aiko said:


> Ooh, well if that's the case then this is my longest cycle in 8 months, which means the vitB50 and agnus castus must be doing something.
> 
> It's just a shame they don't make your cycles regular, healthier and shorter.

I'm glad the length has improved for you.

:hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Cleo so sorry to hear your news. xx


----------



## Kelly9

Hey ladies. What's going on? I just found out my dad has skin cancer. I guess the docs aren't to worried about it cause they aren't even sending him for extra tests to make sure it hasn't spread. The just cut out the section they found. I don't think they are doing their jobs right... arg!


----------



## franm101

Hey Kelly so sorry to hear about your dad! I hope they found it quickly and can treat it easily...big hugs xx:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks! I am trying not to worry about it till he goes in for his check up it is apparently a simple form of skin cancer. On a happy note my friend got her amnio results back and her baby boy is just fine, no trisomy 18 (a mostly fatal form of down syndrome)


----------



## JJay

:hugs: Kelly

:hugs: Cleo

I finally got cross hairs! Not the best timed BD though so not too optimistic, still at least I Oed! O:)


----------



## ThatGirl

the witch got me when expected, :( Back on agnus castuc this month starting today tho, we has also bought some male and female home fertility check tests
hows everyone else doing? x


----------



## 3 girlies

my temp went up this morning, higher than last month. not sure if its because i have a cold though! the 2ww is going fast for me this month. only 1 week till :witch: is due! i hope she stays away!!!!!


----------



## leelee

Hi Kelly9,

Really sorry to hear about your Dad. It must be a good sign if he hasn't been referred on anywhere. 

And fantastic news about your friend. The poor thing, she must be so relieved.

JJay - your in the 2WW! Yay for you. Hope the be joining you there around this time next week!

Franm101 - how are you feeling?

Thatgirl - sorry the witch got you. I know that feeling. I am also on Agnus Castus this month for the 1st time. My LP was lengthened by 1 day last month so am hoping it will continue to do so.

2girlies - lovely looking temps. Any symptoms for you? Glad the 2WW is going quickly!

I am on CD9 today. Need to start BD'ing if I want to have a chance this month. Am hoping to O on CD14 this month cos I am taking Agnus Cactus and B-50. I O'd on CD16 last month, which was great, as I was O'ing on CD19 the previous month.


----------



## Seity

Argh, temp not up today like I'd hoped. So it looks like we BD too early again this month. We tried today, but like previous months its just not happening for my OH. So now he feels like crap and a failure.
Hope everyone else is doing better.


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: seity

Sorry the :witch: got you thatgirl... fingers crossed for you next cycle. 

Leelee I hope you O when you want to! I'm on my first cycle of castus agnus and B50, but so far no +opk and no sign of O... hoping I do in the next few days. 

Hope the :witch: stays away for you 2girlies. :dust:


----------



## leelee

Seity said:


> Argh, temp not up today like I'd hoped. So it looks like we BD too early again this month. We tried today, but like previous months its just not happening for my OH. So now he feels like crap and a failure.
> Hope everyone else is doing better.

Sorry to hear that Seity. 

:hugs:

I have had EWCM for the last 3 days and haven't managed to BD yet. BD'ing is can be painful for me so I have to build myself up to it. I can understand how your OH feels. I am goig to the GP this week to get it investigated as I know it shouldn't be like that. 

Has your OH been the the GP?


----------



## Seity

Nope, He's like most guys and won't go to a doctor. I try to get him to go for his back, so he can get drugs for when it acts up, but he won't even do that. He started on ginkgo this month and it seems to have helped some, so I'm hoping the longer he takes it the better things will get.


----------



## leelee

Seity said:


> Nope, He's like most guys and won't go to a doctor. I try to get him to go for his back, so he can get drugs for when it acts up, but he won't even do that. He started on ginkgo this month and it seems to have helped some, so I'm hoping the longer he takes it the better things will get.

I'll keep my fingers crossed that it kicks in soon.

:hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

so far i have no symptoms leelee, i have a really bad blocked nose but dont think i can count that!! i went on a few rollercoasters in disneyland for 3 days (i ovulated the day i arrived there) so i'm not sure if thats a good thing to be doing straight after ovulation :rofl:


----------



## leelee

2 girlies said:


> so far i have no symptoms leelee, i have a really bad blocked nose but dont think i can count that!! i went on a few rollercoasters in disneyland for 3 days (i ovulated the day i arrived there) so i'm not sure if thats a good thing to be doing straight after ovulation :rofl:

Lol, at least you were enjoying yourself! I think it is best to do normal things rather than stopping everything anyway!


----------



## franm101

Leelee~ Best of luck this cycle. Im glad the agnes cactus has brought your ovulation forward some. I took B6 and B12 with EPO to do that which also worked well 
:)

Im pretty good thankyou! Graduated into my preggy ticker hehe. Had lots of cramping and have been so worried but it has eased the last few days and AF was due yesterday so its a good sign she didnt show. Had my first beta done on Thursday and my hcg was 91!! I was pretty happy with that for 12dpo...had another taken yesterday at 14dpo so hopefully my #'s have doubled :):)

Thanks for asking!! I hope everyone else is doing great! 
:dust: to all of you!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Leelee i am on cycle day 9 to...I think... well I'll know when I post this. I have O'd though on Cd18 and 19 the last 2 months... you said agnus cactus makes you O sooner??? How does it work? I hate waiting till cd 18 or 19.

Seity what has happened to your DH that you can't BD? Bad back? Sorry I read your posts and am confused... if you haven't O'd yet you can still catch the eggy don't give up hope.


----------



## Seity

My OH has a few issues. He was in a car accident as a teen and broke his back. Due to that he has a lot of days where his back is bothering him. Also means he has arthritis in his toes, so those cause him pain all the time. Then in Jan he lost his job, so he's been stressed. Add it all up and he has issues staying erect. I suppose I'm lucky we've managed any :sex: at all.

*Edit:* Also, he's got allergies and there's pollen everywhere right now, so he's stuffed up too.


----------



## Kelly9

Awwww your poor man! Well I certainly hope things get a little easier for him! I didn't mean to pry about everything sorry!... but here's to hoping things work out and you guys get your bfp! What kind of work does he do?


----------



## Mrs_N

Managed to find my ff login info so I have updated my chart from my iPhone - yay! Girls I am officially in my first tww : happydance: so exciting!
Can't quite believe I ov'd on cd33 LOL.

:hugs: Kelly and seity :hugs:


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 said:


> Leelee i am on cycle day 9 to...I think... well I'll know when I post this. I have O'd though on Cd18 and 19 the last 2 months... you said agnus cactus makes you O sooner??? How does it work? I hate waiting till cd 18 or 19.
> 
> Seity what has happened to your DH that you can't BD? Bad back? Sorry I read your posts and am confused... if you haven't O'd yet you can still catch the eggy don't give up hope.

I have only been taking Agnus cactus this month so will see with O but I think B50 made me O a bit earlier last month. It also lengthened my LP. There are 2 discussion groups on them. Will try and get them and post them on here later.


----------



## 3 girlies

my temps seem loads higher this month, do you think having a cold affects it??


----------



## Kelly9

I don't know if having a cold affects it, I guess as long as you don't have a fever maybe not then.

Good for you mrs N! I hope your tww goes by fast


----------



## Peach Blossom

2 girlies said:


> my temps seem loads higher this month, do you think having a cold affects it??

Have you started any supplements or medication? My temps are higher too. My theory is that its a combination of the weather being warmer and new supplements has affected things.


----------



## 3 girlies

Peach Blossom said:


> 2 girlies said:
> 
> 
> my temps seem loads higher this month, do you think having a cold affects it??
> 
> Have you started any supplements or medication? My temps are higher too. My theory is that its a combination of the weather being warmer and new supplements has affected things.Click to expand...

i havent taken anything, i'm feeling quite ill with this cold now so it might just be the illness brewing!!

thanks x


----------



## nessie01

help
ok i posted few days ago concerned about my temps after ov as they were very low just above or slightly below coverline..........so i have been freaking that my progesterone is low..........anyway today aunt flo started which im not happy either btw....but as soon as i entered my period today the cycle chart has dropped the baseline to 36.3ish and now my chart looks good...........im confused my baselline was at 36.5ish and now its gone down so why had FF done this?

thanks


----------



## franm101

Hey Nessie!
So sorry about AF!! :( Im not sure why ff would do that. Seems a bit strange after your cycle has ended already. Best luck this cycle :)

I just got my last beta back at 16dpo and its 665 so all good here!! Wahoo :)


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck on your next cycle. I am not sure why FF would do that either. I am on boring cd11 still 3 more days before I start poas. 

I start my new job tonight! Going in for training later this evening. God knows the extra cash will be great!


----------



## leelee

nessie01 said:


> help
> ok i posted few days ago concerned about my temps after ov as they were very low just above or slightly below coverline..........so i have been freaking that my progesterone is low..........anyway today aunt flo started which im not happy either btw....but as soon as i entered my period today the cycle chart has dropped the baseline to 36.3ish and now my chart looks good...........im confused my baselline was at 36.5ish and now its gone down so why had FF done this?
> 
> thanks

Hi Nessie,

Am not too sure why FF would do that. I would ask on the FF circles board if I was you. They are far more knowledgeable than I would be. Hope you get some answers.

:hugs:

Kelly 9 - am also on CD11. Boring boring

Franm101 - delighted everything is going okay for you!


----------



## Mrs_N

nessie01 how strange that ff would do that, can't shed any light I'm afraid!


----------



## nickysdestiny

Hi there girls!! I was hoping someone could take a peek at my chart again. I had a huge spike today at 8dpo. I thought there would be a dip before the spike but I guess not...do you think the fact that we :sex: last night affected the temps? It didn't the last time.

TIA


----------



## Seity

nickysdestiny said:


> Hi there girls!! I was hoping someone could take a peek at my chart again. I had a huge spike today at 8dpo. I thought there would be a dip before the spike but I guess not...do you think the fact that we :sex: last night affected the temps? It didn't the last time.
> 
> TIA

Looks good. Not everyone gets an implant dip. FX'd your temps stay high.


----------



## Mrs_N

not everyone gets a dip - your chart looks great! :dust:


----------



## nickysdestiny

Mrs. N your chart looks great too :dust: to you!!!

Thanks all for taking a peek at my chart!!


----------



## Kelly9

Ok ladies, I have been feeling so off lately! If it weren't for the fact that I haven't ovulated yet and I was in the 2ww I would think I was pregnant. I am nauseous with heart burn and weird stomach sensations. But I haven't O'd yet so who knows what my body is doing. Besides that nothing new to report. 6 days from O! and only 2 till I start poas!


----------



## Mrs_N

Thanks Nicky :D

kelley sorry you have been feeling so crappy :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Nothing to extreme or discomforting just weird is how I feel. I can't explain it except to say if I were pregnant I would expect to feel this way. In either case bring on the poas!


----------



## leelee

nickysdestiny said:


> Hi there girls!! I was hoping someone could take a peek at my chart again. I had a huge spike today at 8dpo. I thought there would be a dip before the spike but I guess not...do you think the fact that we :sex: last night affected the temps? It didn't the last time.
> 
> TIA

Wow, loving your chart! Don't think BD'ing would affect it.


----------



## Peach Blossom

I have a pattern! At least I think I do! 7 cycles of charting and it seems that my temp dips and stays at the same level for 3 to 4 days before O! I know its wierd, but it makes me feel a whole lot better about what's going on with my body especially as all my opks have been -ve so far. Hopefully I'll get the temp shift tomorrow and be in the TWW.


----------



## Kelly9

I would say the same thing peachblossom! My last 2 did the same peak climb to on my charts for the day of O and the 2 days before. Almost identical actually. Hopefully it will do the same thing this month then I will know for sure. Yay only 1 week till my FS apt!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow yeah you really have a definite pattern Kelly! Good luck this month hon. Hope your FS apt goes well. :hugs:


----------



## Seity

I get a huge uber low temp dip about 4-5 days before OV apparently.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hey girls, 

Im going to start OPK's today, for some reason last night i just had this feeling that made me think i should start them today, maybe i am going to O earlier this cycle - i hope so!!

Oh and by the way i have totally decided that i definatly going to get a :bfp: this cycle because if i do it will be due on DH's 30th birthday, so i am on a mission to make that happen, been :sex: already :rofl: 

Sending lots of https://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj230/tinks1976/TTC/thbfpdust.gif to you all


----------



## Kelly9

:rofl: good luck sarahmelissa! I want one to! But am doing nothing different this cycle so who knows. O in t-minus 5ish days


----------



## SarahMelissa

I am going to spread all my PMA to you Kelly, so guess what........we are both getting :bfp: this time :) 

https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj74/supashake/thth51aaa2d51.gif thoughts https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj74/supashake/thth51aaa2d51.gif thoughts https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj74/supashake/thth51aaa2d51.gif thoughts https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj74/supashake/thth51aaa2d51.gif thoughts https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj74/supashake/thth51aaa2d51.gif thoughts https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj74/supashake/thth51aaa2d51.gif thoughts https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj74/supashake/thth51aaa2d51.gif thoughts https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj74/supashake/thth51aaa2d51.gif thoughts https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj74/supashake/thth51aaa2d51.gif thoughts https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj74/supashake/thth51aaa2d51.gif thoughts https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj74/supashake/thth51aaa2d51.gif thoughts https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj74/supashake/thth51aaa2d51.gif thoughts


----------



## leelee

SarahMelissa said:


> I am going to spread all my PMA to you Kelly, so guess what........we are both getting :bfp: this time :)
> 
> https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj74/supashake/thth51aaa2d51.gif thoughts https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj74/supashake/thth51aaa2d51.gif thoughts https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj74/supashake/thth51aaa2d51.gif thoughts https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj74/supashake/thth51aaa2d51.gif thoughts https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj74/supashake/thth51aaa2d51.gif thoughts https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj74/supashake/thth51aaa2d51.gif thoughts https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj74/supashake/thth51aaa2d51.gif thoughts https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj74/supashake/thth51aaa2d51.gif thoughts https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj74/supashake/thth51aaa2d51.gif thoughts https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj74/supashake/thth51aaa2d51.gif thoughts https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj74/supashake/thth51aaa2d51.gif thoughts https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj74/supashake/thth51aaa2d51.gif thoughts

Loving the PMA SarahMelissa!

Glad to see some of you are starting to see patterns. I also get a dip but I don't know whether the dip I have now is my O dip or whether I will have one more big one. Time will tell I suppose! I am continuing with the BD'ing so defo won't miss O anyway!


----------



## Seity

Nickysdestiny - those temps look like they are going triphasic!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay PMA!!!!


----------



## mwttc

nickysdestiny said:


> Mrs. N your chart looks great too :dust: to you!!!
> 
> Thanks all for taking a peek at my chart!!

Your chart is looking a lot like mine did! FXed for you!!!!!


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hi, ive been stalking you stalkers for some time now ;)

I'm new to all this charting and this is my 1st cycle I have charted, its been a bit hit and miss with temping @ the same time each day and for days I was temping after getting up and ended up missing a day due to a family visit.

Something strange has happened to me the past two days (heavy bleed since CD16 with bad cramps), and Im hoping if I can share my chart, one of you lovelies maybe able to help me?

Only problem is, I dont know how to share my chart?! but I can copy over the info if someone would like to help me?

Jam:/


----------



## 3 girlies

well i'm 9 dpo today &...........got faint positives on an ic & superdrug test. I hope this is it.....


----------



## Seity

jam-on-toast said:


> Hi, ive been stalking you stalkers for some time now ;)
> 
> I'm new to all this charting and this is my 1st cycle I have charted, its been a bit hit and miss with temping @ the same time each day and for days I was temping after getting up and ended up missing a day due to a family visit.
> 
> Something strange has happened to me the past two days (heavy bleed since CD16 with bad cramps), and Im hoping if I can share my chart, one of you lovelies maybe able to help me?
> 
> Only problem is, I dont know how to share my chart?! but I can copy over the info if someone would like to help me?
> 
> Jam:/

If you use fertility friend there is a 'sharing' menu on the left side. Select 'Home Page Setup'. Copy the URL located under 'Your Charting Home Page Web Address:' at the top of the page.


----------



## jam-on-toast

Thank you so much Seity.

I have (I think) uploaded my chart and it should show in my sig.

I know its all over the place, any comments or suggestions are greatly appreciated.

:D


----------



## ThatGirl

hoping for a BFP tooo x


----------



## franm101

2 girlies said:


> well i'm 9 dpo today &...........got faint positives on an ic & superdrug test. I hope this is it.....

Wahooooooo:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Congratulations!!!!!!!!:bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## leelee

2 girlies said:


> well i'm 9 dpo today &...........got faint positives on an ic & superdrug test. I hope this is it.....

Yay, big congrats! Let me know when you want me to update you with a :bfp: on page 1!


----------



## leelee

jam-on-toast said:


> Thank you so much Seity.
> 
> I have (I think) uploaded my chart and it should show in my sig.
> 
> I know its all over the place, any comments or suggestions are greatly appreciated.
> 
> :D

Hi Jam-on-toast,

And welcome! Do you want me to put your chart on page 1 so others can view it?

It is hard to tell with your chart, as it is your first month. I would say continue to BD so you don't miss out. We should be able to comment more on if after you O, as there will be more to view!

Hope you get a :bfp: soon!


----------



## Peach Blossom

2 girlies said:


> well i'm 9 dpo today &...........got faint positives on an ic & superdrug test. I hope this is it.....

Yay! :happydance: congrats hon! Hope those lines keep getting darker! :hugs:


----------



## amerikiwi

2 girlies said:


> well i'm 9 dpo today &...........got faint positives on an ic & superdrug test. I hope this is it.....

Wahoo!! Congrats on your :bfp:!!! 

Let the good luck of this thread continue...


----------



## 3 girlies

thanks everyone, my pics of the test is in the test gallery, just incase anyone wants to see them :blush: i'm so scared that the lines will fade.


----------



## Seity

Gratz 2 girlies! Sticky :dust:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Congrats 2 girlies :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

yay congrats 2girlies. I am so jealous but in a happy healthy way!!!

I just finished a 14 hour work day I am going to cuddle with DH now!

Oh I almost got a pos opk today earliest one yet so hopefully my cycle will be shorter this month.


----------



## Mrs_N

Ooh my temps on the rise again :happydance:


----------



## jam-on-toast

leelee said:


> jam-on-toast said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Seity.
> 
> I have (I think) uploaded my chart and it should show in my sig.
> 
> I know its all over the place, any comments or suggestions are greatly appreciated.
> 
> :D
> 
> Hi Jam-on-toast,
> 
> And welcome! Do you want me to put your chart on page 1 so others can view it?
> 
> It is hard to tell with your chart, as it is your first month. I would say continue to BD so you don't miss out. We should be able to comment more on if after you O, as there will be more to view!
> 
> Hope you get a :bfp: soon!Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## leelee

jam-on-toast said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jam-on-toast said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Seity.
> 
> I have (I think) uploaded my chart and it should show in my sig.
> 
> I know its all over the place, any comments or suggestions are greatly appreciated.
> 
> :D
> 
> Hi Jam-on-toast,
> 
> And welcome! Do you want me to put your chart on page 1 so others can view it?
> 
> It is hard to tell with your chart, as it is your first month. I would say continue to BD so you don't miss out. We should be able to comment more on if after you O, as there will be more to view!
> 
> Hope you get a :bfp: soon!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.Click to expand...


Jam-on-toast - I have put your chart on the first page

2girlies - let me know when you want me to update your news on the first page


----------



## 3 girlies

i just confirmed my :bfp: with a frer so you can add my :bfp: to the first page!! I'm excited. those rollercoasters at disneyland obviously did something :rofl: thanks for the congrats :hugs:


----------



## leelee

2 girlies said:


> i just confirmed my :bfp: with a frer so you can add my :bfp: to the first page!! I'm excited. those rollercoasters at disneyland obviously did something :rofl: thanks for the congrats :hugs:

Woo hoo! Thrilled for you!


----------



## Seity

Nickysdestiny and MrsN those temps just keep going up. When do you plan to test?


----------



## princess1980

Hi,

Can I join you girls? Not sure what my chart's doing at the moment but i'd still like to join! ; o )

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/26875d


----------



## Kelly9

I had another even more almost pos opk! Looks like I am going to O on time this month! Yahoo!!!! I expect my first pos one tomorrow.


----------



## Kelly9

I agree with seity Mrs N and nickysdestiny you should be testing to! Amazing hikes in temp!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies. Question for you.... I woke up at 8 this morning which is the usual time I temp... BUT I went to bed quite late last night and had 2 hours less than usual. Anyway I took my temp at 8 and it was 36.2 I got up went to the loo and went back to bed for 2 hours. I temped when I got up at it was 36.7... Which temp should I use? Difference of crosshair and no crosshairs.... Eek!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hi girls, i am really confused, can someone look at my chart? When i put todays temp in it gave me crosshairs and an O day of CD11 (never been that early before) its dotted lines though and the temps are not up where they have been after my O on previous cycles, also i didnt get a positive OPK until the day after it is saying I O'd. Do you think it is wrong and my O day is actually today or even yesterday???


----------



## leelee

Peach Blossom said:


> Morning ladies. Question for you.... I woke up at 8 this morning which is the usual time I temp... BUT I went to bed quite late last night and had 2 hours less than usual. Anyway I took my temp at 8 and it was 36.2 I got up went to the loo and went back to bed for 2 hours. I temped when I got up at it was 36.7... Which temp should I use? Difference of crosshair and no crosshairs.... Eek!

I would take the one at 8am. I often go to bed at different times but as long as you had 3 hours sleep before 8am (i.e. went to bed before 5am) you are okay.


----------



## leelee

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh. What's happening with my chart. I was expecting a rise today to confirm O and now the temp has dropped like a stone. Not impressed at all.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Leelee that's exactly what's happened to me! Must be something in the air! Grrr... what's going on? :hugs:


----------



## leelee

Peach Blossom said:


> Leelee that's exactly what's happened to me! Must be something in the air! Grrr... what's going on? :hugs:

It's so irritating isn't it? I really feel like I have O'd. I bet you do too!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm sure I've O'd... Too early for implantation dip isn't it? :hissy: I guess we'll see what happens tomorrow... YAWN!


----------



## leelee

Peach Blossom said:


> I'm sure I've O'd... Too early for implantation dip isn't it? :hissy: I guess we'll see what happens tomorrow... YAWN!

Lol! After putting in some fake high temps I have been googling to see if you can have a dip at 3 & 4 DPO. It seems a lot of women do. Tomorrow's temps will give an indication. I the meantime I best get BD'ing again.


----------



## ThatGirl

i wan't to ovulate :( x


----------



## leelee

ThatGirl said:


> i wan't to ovulate :( x

Join the club!!!


----------



## leelee

SarahMelissa said:


> Hi girls, i am really confused, can someone look at my chart? When i put todays temp in it gave me crosshairs and an O day of CD11 (never been that early before) its dotted lines though and the temps are not up where they have been after my O on previous cycles, also i didnt get a positive OPK until the day after it is saying I O'd. Do you think it is wrong and my O day is actually today or even yesterday???

It's hard to call but I think you may have O'd on Thursday or yesterday.


----------



## leelee

SarahMelissa said:


> Hi girls, i am really confused, can someone look at my chart? When i put todays temp in it gave me crosshairs and an O day of CD11 (never been that early before) its dotted lines though and the temps are not up where they have been after my O on previous cycles, also i didnt get a positive OPK until the day after it is saying I O'd. Do you think it is wrong and my O day is actually today or even yesterday???

It's hard to call but I think you may have O'd on Thursday or yesterday.


----------



## Seity

SarahMelissa when do you test? Is it possible you missed the surge in the evening on Wed and then caught the end of it on Thursday?


----------



## Kelly9

My chart is wonky to! Same problem as you sarahmelissa! haha I was expecting my pre ovulation drop but it spiked and is saying I could have O'd as early as cd13 I have never had a cycle shorter then 29 days and this will put me at 27 day in length. I also haven't quite gotten a positive opk very close just not dark enough, it was the same today I expect a pos one tomorrow. What do you guys think?


----------



## Kelly9

The ones from today might be positive.. I don't know, mine have been darker in the past then the control line by far but these ones are right on the line, I am not sure if they are positives. I have them marked as neg till I see what tomorrows is


----------



## Mrs_N

My chart is now marked as possibly triphasic at day41! I tested yesterday and got :bfn: when do you think I should test again?


----------



## Seity

Mrs_N said:


> My chart is now marked as possibly triphasic at day41! I tested yesterday and got :bfn: when do you think I should test again?

Depends on how patient you are and how much seeing another possible early bpn would bother you. Wait till 14dpo and test again if you're patient enough.


----------



## SarahMelissa

I do my OPK at about 2.00pm and it was negative on wednesday. This morning though i had a temp that was what i thought to be an after O temp and if i put 2 more fake ones in for tomorrow and the next day it changes my O from CD11 to CD14 so i am really hoping that it will become CD14 as i had much better :sex: for an O on CD14, not happy if it does turn out to be CD11 though, only time will tell i guess.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Another low temp.. :cry: guess I haven't O'd yet :hissy: really thought I was following a pattern.


----------



## Kelly9

I got another high temp this morning!!!???? WHat is up, there is no way I could have O'd in cd13! I am still going to test with an opk today, if it's positive they take the cross hairs away.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Kelly i feel your frustration, FF is still telling me I O'd on CD11 i really dont think i did, im not happy with FF just right now!


----------



## Kelly9

Well mine went away! I got a positive opk today so I guess it's just from the warmer temps in the house maybe. I should be O'ing in the next 2 days!!! Yay!


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 said:


> Well mine went away! I got a positive opk today so I guess it's just from the warmer temps in the house maybe. I should be O'ing in the next 2 days!!! Yay!

I got a +OPK today as well. Think I am O'ing today so soon will be in the 2WW!

It's all go on this thread at the moment!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm with you leelee gonna get me some action tonight and the next couple of nights! Should be in the tww soon and I Have my FS apt in 2 days!


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 said:


> I'm with you leelee gonna get me some action tonight and the next couple of nights! Should be in the tww soon and I Have my FS apt in 2 days!

Yay! And yay to the FS appointment!


----------



## Kelly9

Hey leelee can you change my ttc since date from 10 months to june 2008 so that it stays up dated as the months go on? You know the one on the first page with the stories. Thanks!!!


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 said:


> Hey leelee can you change my ttc since date from 10 months to june 2008 so that it stays up dated as the months go on? You know the one on the first page with the stories. Thanks!!!

Have updated that for you!

How are you today?


----------



## Kelly9

I am pretty good. DH and I just finished planting out first ever spring garden so I am eager to see if things will grow. We ordered all of our perennial bulbs online and they sent us like 4 free plants! I almost didn't have space for them. Not to mention the fall ones I will have to plant in oct. I got my first nursing package to from the university and found out I have to take a cpr course and get like 15 immunizations! plus get a criminal record check. SO I am going to be busy on top of writing a paper and studying for an exam.

How are you?

Yay FS apt tomorrow!

You should be in the 2ww tomorrow hey! I think I will be the day after. I have to get a mumps measles and rubella vaccine I think I Might have to take a break from ttc for that one for a month... not sure.. I am going for my tuberculosis screening in under and hour and they will tell me then.


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 said:


> I am pretty good. DH and I just finished planting out first ever spring garden so I am eager to see if things will grow. We ordered all of our perennial bulbs online and they sent us like 4 free plants! I almost didn't have space for them. Not to mention the fall ones I will have to plant in oct. I got my first nursing package to from the university and found out I have to take a cpr course and get like 15 immunizations! plus get a criminal record check. SO I am going to be busy on top of writing a paper and studying for an exam.
> 
> How are you?
> 
> Yay FS apt tomorrow!

I'd say you can't wait to got to the FS. At least you feel like something is being done. 

I am good. Was having a look at my temps today and they are very low compared to most charts. I had a quick scoot on google and there is a connection with hypothyroidism and low BBT's. Not saying I have it but my temps are way way below the recommended temps so am going to ask for a blood test.


----------



## Kelly9

What are the recommended temps? I just thought everyone had their own cause their body's are different


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 said:


> What are the recommended temps? I just thought everyone had their own cause their body's are different

So did I! This was taken from Thyroid UK:

Basal Temperature Test

Q. How do I do the Basal Temperature Test?

A. In the morning, before getting out of bed and with as little movement as possible, place the thermometer under your armpit. Leave it in position for 10 minutes. If you do not have the time, 3 minutes in the mouth. Do not drink alcohol the night before you take your basal temperature. Do this for five consecutive days. Make a note of all the readings and then average them out. Use a mercury thermometer (digital thermometers are to be used orally only). Menstruating women must take their temperatures on the 2nd, 3rd and 4th days of their periods only. Non-menstruating women, women who have had total hysterectomies and men may take their temperatures any day. 97.6F - 98.4F (36.6 -37C) = Euthyroid (normal). If temperature falls below 97.6F (36.6C) consider hypothyroidism as a possible cause.


----------



## leelee

As I say, I'm not saying that is what I have but my temps are really low and my post-O temps aren't even within the normal range, never mind the pre-O ones.

At least it will put my mind at rest if I get it checked out.


----------



## Kelly9

well jeeze then most people would have problems, mine are around 36.2 pre ovulation. and anywhere from 36.4 to 37 post ovulation.

I"ve had my thyroid checked through blood tests and nothing came back unusual, I will ask specialist for you tomorrow about it! :)


----------



## Kelly9

where those temps for pre O or post?


----------



## leelee

Pre O

You can read the whole thing here:

https://www.thyroiduk.org/

Then got to Thyroid FAQ and then go to Basal Temperature Test.


----------



## Kelly9

I will check it out. I will feel better once I know I am on the road to knowing if anything is wrong with me thats why I am looking forward to my apt tomorrow even though it is so far away! Like 2 hour drive! 

I just did another opk I normally get positives for 2 days but it's looking like this one won't be!!!! And my temps went down today so I suspect I O'd today or will O today!


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 said:


> I will check it out. I will feel better once I know I am on the road to knowing if anything is wrong with me thats why I am looking forward to my apt tomorrow even though it is so far away! Like 2 hour drive!
> 
> I just did another opk I normally get positives for 2 days but it's looking like this one won't be!!!! And my temps went down today so I suspect I O'd today or will O today!

Oh, are you going to get it checked out as well? I didn't realise that you had low temps as well. Was just talking about my own situation. Hope I haven't worried you or anything. Still no harm in getting it checked if you feel you should. It would be interesting to hear what your FS says. I might post it up on the main board and see if anyone has been diagnosed with it.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Good luck Kelly :hug:

FF still hasnt changed my O date from CD11 to CD14 ggrrr. This whole TTC thing is so confusing!


----------



## Kelly9

Well I did have thyroid tests done a couple months ago through my blood cause I was super tired and nothing came back but I will ask for you when I am there if temps in your range can pose a problem. I am not worried about it, like I said most people would be considered to have problems if there temps were below 36.6! I only hit those temps post Ovulation!


----------



## leelee

SarahMelissa said:


> Good luck Kelly :hug:
> 
> FF still hasnt changed my O date from CD11 to CD14 ggrrr. This whole TTC thing is so confusing!

It certainly is. I can't figure it out at all :(


----------



## Kelly9

Well how long is your lp sarahmelissa???


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 said:


> Well I did have thyroid tests done a couple months ago through my blood cause I was super tired and nothing came back but I will ask for you when I am there if temps in your range can pose a problem. I am not worried about it, like I said most people would be considered to have problems if there temps were below 36.6! I only hit those temps post Ovulation!

Ah thanks Kelly! Glad yours came back normal. I just want peace of mind I suppose!


----------



## Kelly9

I would go by cd14 and not worry about it. When I put in a positive opk after the cd it gave me dotted crosshairs FF took them away.


----------



## Kelly9

I can understand! I have a list of questions for the FS tomorrow!!! I'll probably annoy her or him.


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 said:


> I can understand! I have a list of questions for the FS tomorrow!!! I'll probably annoy her or him.

I bet they will be delighted to have someone so clued up in their office! I'd say the amount of people that go through their door and prob don't ask enough questions.


----------



## Kelly9

Well thats good! If I have to drive that far to see them then I am going to get my mileage worth! Definitely a neg opk today! Yipee!!! 

I have to head out to eh drs now to get a tuberculosis test done! Ugh and the immunizations commence... why did I want to do nursing? I didn't think I would have to subject myself to so many needles!!! ttys!


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 said:


> Well thats good! If I have to drive that far to see them then I am going to get my mileage worth! Definitely a neg opk today! Yipee!!!
> 
> I have to head out to eh drs now to get a tuberculosis test done! Ugh and the immunizations commence... why did I want to do nursing? I didn't think I would have to subject myself to so many needles!!! ttys!

I hear ya! I work in the care area so have had to get injections myself. Hep B etc etc!

Luckily my job is more office based now so don't need them anymore. They are sore too!


----------



## Kelly9

my arm hurts!!!! And I haven't even gotten then all yet! Although I just found out that I may not need the hepititis ones cause I may have already had them.


----------



## franm101

Wahoo!! Congrats 2 girlies!!! :):):)


----------



## SarahMelissa

Kelly9 said:


> Well how long is your lp sarahmelissa???

I think it is about 13 days, although my last ones have kind of varied from 11 to 15 but i think that was because i was not using my thermometer correctly (long story, dont ask lol....just think bimbo). :rofl:


----------



## Seity

Nickysdestiny:test:


----------



## leelee

Seity said:


> Nickysdestiny:test:

Ooh is that an implantation dip for you Seity????? How are you feeling?

Nickysdestiny - you are very patient. When are you going to test?


----------



## Seity

I'm hoping and praying its an implant dip. It sure does look promising. I feel just fine. No symptoms to spot, so I'm just keeping an eye on my temps.


----------



## leelee

Seity said:


> I'm hoping and praying its an implant dip. It sure does look promising. I feel just fine. No symptoms to spot, so I'm just keeping an eye on my temps.

I have my fingers crossed for you Seity. Would be nice to see a :bfp: nearer to my name on the list. They are all towards the end!

Kelly9 - hope your appointment is going okay.

PeachB - how are you?


----------



## Kelly9

I am just getting ready to head off now. My temps dipped again in prep for Ovulation. It should happen today. I am going to do another opk just incase. Her'e to hoping to be in the tww tomorrow!!!! Since I am o'ing today maybe the FS will see something on the ultra sound if they do one. I hope they do something!!!


----------



## mwttc

Seity-- Your chart looks sooo good!! FXed for you!!!! :happydance:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Seity - that is a impressive dip you have there on 7DPO, i will keep my fingers crossed for you, it is looking good :)


----------



## Kelly9

So Dh and I just got back from my FS apt. It seems that the Dr. that read us his SA results all those months ago didn't know what she was talking about cause DH's sperm is not good. He has motility issues and morphology issues. His motility is a bit below normal but not zero however %90 of his sperm have deformed heads. So we've been referred to the fertility clinic here to which there is at least a 1 year wait to try IUI with sperm washing. It's not impossible for us to conceive but it's not likely. I'm heart broken to think we may never have our baby. He has to go back for a repeat test just to make sure the first wasn't a fluke and I am still being send for all the regular tests just to make sure nothing is wrong with me.


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 said:


> So Dh and I just got back from my FS apt. It seems that the Dr. that read us his SA results all those months ago didn't know what she was talking about cause DH's sperm is not good. He has motility issues and morphology issues. His motility is a bit below normal but not zero however %90 of his sperm have deformed heads. So we've been referred to the fertility clinic here to which there is at least a 1 year wait to try IUI with sperm washing. It's not impossible for us to conceive but it's not likely. I'm heart broken to think we may never have our baby. He has to go back for a repeat test just to make sure the first wasn't a fluke and I am still being send for all the regular tests just to make sure nothing is wrong with me.

:hugs:

So sorry to hear that Kelly9. Did you speak to the doctor about diet and if that could improve DH's sperm? Also is there any alternative medicine that could complement it, like acupuncture for your DH or anything like that?

Sorry, just trying to think of practical things that might help you. Your poor DH must be feeling terrible as well.


----------



## franm101

Kelly9~ Im very sorry to hear that Kelly! Big hugs to you :hugs::hugs:

Seity~ I hope this is it for you hun :happydance:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Kelly9 said:


> So Dh and I just got back from my FS apt. It seems that the Dr. that read us his SA results all those months ago didn't know what she was talking about cause DH's sperm is not good. He has motility issues and morphology issues. His motility is a bit below normal but not zero however %90 of his sperm have deformed heads. So we've been referred to the fertility clinic here to which there is at least a 1 year wait to try IUI with sperm washing. It's not impossible for us to conceive but it's not likely. I'm heart broken to think we may never have our baby. He has to go back for a repeat test just to make sure the first wasn't a fluke and I am still being send for all the regular tests just to make sure nothing is wrong with me.

So sorry Kelly, sending you lots of :hug:


----------



## Kelly9

I asked about vitamins and such and they said no. He's going back on his gluten free diet to see if that helps. He has celiac and it can cause fertility problems.

Thanks for all your wishes but I'm not going to get my bfp anytime soon


----------



## Seity

Oh no Kelly9 :hugs: Hopefully, the diet helps and at least now you know more about what's going on even if its not what any of us want to hear.


----------



## Kelly9

well I am already looking into IUI it's just that it takes time out here. All I can hope is they will call me sooner then a year.


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 said:


> I asked about vitamins and such and they said no. He's going back on his gluten free diet to see if that helps. He has celiac and it can cause fertility problems.
> 
> Thanks for all your wishes but I'm not going to get my bfp anytime soon

:hugs:

I hope that going back to his gluten free diet really helps him. You never know, it could make a huge difference.


----------



## Peach Blossom

leelee said:


> I have my fingers crossed for you Seity. Would be nice to see a :bfp: nearer to my name on the list. They are all towards the end!
> 
> Kelly9 - hope your appointment is going okay.
> 
> PeachB - how are you?

Holding up thanks hon. Still no news on my nephew. Think the stress and worry has messed my body up so haven't got a clue what's going on with O etc... not that its very important right now. :hug:


----------



## leelee

Peach Blossom said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> I have my fingers crossed for you Seity. Would be nice to see a :bfp: nearer to my name on the list. They are all towards the end!
> 
> Kelly9 - hope your appointment is going okay.
> 
> PeachB - how are you?
> 
> Holding up thanks hon. Still no news on my nephew. Think the stress and worry has messed my body up so haven't got a clue what's going on with O etc... not that its very important right now. :hug:Click to expand...

Hi PeachB,

I must have missed the bit about your nephew. What happened?

Hope you are okay :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

He was rushed to hospital on sunday as he'd stopped breathing. He's 4 months old. He is still on a ventilator and is at great Ormond st. Apparently there is major swelling to the brain. There isn't much more news than that... Its just so horrible for my poor BIL & SIL. What is going on with the world this year?!


----------



## leelee

Peach Blossom said:


> He was rushed to hospital on sunday as he'd stopped breathing. He's 4 months old. He is still on a ventilator and is at great Ormond st. Apparently there is major swelling to the brain. There isn't much more news than that... Its just so horrible for my poor BIL & SIL. What is going on with the world this year?!

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that. I really really hope he is okay. Your poor BIL and SIL. I really hope everything is okay with him.

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: kelly so sorry to hear that the SA results were not good - but with 90% deformed there are still 10% good ones so there's still a chance, don't give up hope 

peach blossom so sorry to hear about your nephew :hugs: what a horrible situation, my thoughts are with you all

think I'm out girls - checked my cm this morning and just blood, and temps are on their way down too :cry:


----------



## aiko

I'm really sorry to hear that, Peach Blossom. Hugs for you.


----------



## Kelly9

Well I did finally get some good news! I called the fertility clinic and they said there is only a 3 to 6 month wait to get in and that we should be able to start IUI the next cycle after my consultation and bloods works. And IUI is cheap compared to IVF it's only $250.00 a shot plus the cost of fertility drugs like clomid but I was told clomid isn't expensive. Does anyone here take clomid? and if so how much did you pay for what quantity??? I am thinking of starting clomid as soon as I can.


----------



## amerikiwi

NickysDestiny: How have you not POAS? Chart looks great!!

Seity: looking very promising! I remember a chart with a nice 7DPO dip :) When will you test?

Kelly9: glad to hear you can start IUI without too much of wait and expense.

Leelee, if you put in another high temp, does FF confirm Ov for you?


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 said:


> Well I did finally get some good news! I called the fertility clinic and they said there is only a 3 to 6 month wait to get in and that we should be able to start IUI the next cycle after my consultation and bloods works. And IUI is cheap compared to IVF it's only $250.00 a shot plus the cost of fertility drugs like clomid but I was told clomid isn't expensive. Does anyone here take clomid? and if so how much did you pay for what quantity??? I am thinking of starting clomid as soon as I can.

Delighted for you! That is brill news. I'm sure that has put a spring in your step!


----------



## leelee

amerikiwi said:


> NickysDestiny: How have you not POAS? Chart looks great!!
> 
> Seity: looking very promising! I remember a chart with a nice 7DPO dip :) When will you test?
> 
> Kelly9: glad to hear you can start IUI without too much of wait and expense.
> 
> Leelee, if you put in another high temp, does FF confirm Ov for you?

Hey Amerikiwi,

How are you feeling? Can't believe you are 10 weeks already! Yes, I am ow officially in the 2WW! Yay!


----------



## amerikiwi

leelee said:


> amerikiwi said:
> 
> 
> NickysDestiny: How have you not POAS? Chart looks great!!
> 
> Seity: looking very promising! I remember a chart with a nice 7DPO dip :) When will you test?
> 
> Kelly9: glad to hear you can start IUI without too much of wait and expense.
> 
> Leelee, if you put in another high temp, does FF confirm Ov for you?
> 
> Hey Amerikiwi,
> 
> How are you feeling? Can't believe you are 10 weeks already! Yes, I am ow officially in the 2WW! Yay!Click to expand...

Congrats on entering the 2WW Leelee! I can't believe I'm 10 weeks already either! :) The m/s is subsiding and I'm feeling really good. Had a scan at 8 weeks and saw bub's hearbeat and everything looked great. Get to see the LO again in 2 weeks for another scan. :cloud9:

There's still seats left in first tri. Come on chart stalkers, let's get those BFPs!! [Where's the cheerleading emoticon?]=D&gt;


----------



## tashy100

Oooh - can I join in. My charts on my signature.

Am 38 rofl:) and trying for my third. My children are 13 and 10!!


----------



## franm101

Had my U/S today and all looks good! Fetal pole, yolk sak and heartbeat seen well...yipeee :):)
Brought some vits with B6 and ginger apparently just for ms so will let you know if it works or not :):)

Kelly~ Yay that sounds more positive for you!!!! :)


----------



## Mrs_N

Kelly yay glad you got some good news :wohoo:

franm yay good news too! :happydance:

leelee yay for being in the tww! :D

I'm definately out :witch: has come and got me good and proper! so, onto the next one - starting agnus castus today, fingers crossed it does something good!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Glad you got a bit a good news Kelly, all the best :hug:


----------



## Seity

Enid -your temps look good. When do you plan to test?
Leelee -welcome to the tww.
Kelly9 -great news!

I'm hoping to see another high temp tomorrow. Until then my chart is still very similar to last month, except for the bigger temp dip on 7dpo.


----------



## mwttc

Good news on the scan Fran!


----------



## ineedaseed

Hi All
Please can I join! i love looking at my chart and everyone elses lol! 
I have been with the OH for 6 and a bit years, married for 3 this month, been trying to conceive for over a year but only just getting really stuck in to it.
no other children just 3 needy cats!
thanks girlsxx


----------



## leelee

You have been added Tashy100 and Ineedaseed.

Hi and welcome!


----------



## leelee

amerikiwi said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amerikiwi said:
> 
> 
> NickysDestiny: How have you not POAS? Chart looks great!!
> 
> Seity: looking very promising! I remember a chart with a nice 7DPO dip :) When will you test?
> 
> Kelly9: glad to hear you can start IUI without too much of wait and expense.
> 
> Leelee, if you put in another high temp, does FF confirm Ov for you?
> 
> Hey Amerikiwi,
> 
> How are you feeling? Can't believe you are 10 weeks already! Yes, I am ow officially in the 2WW! Yay!Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats on entering the 2WW Leelee! I can't believe I'm 10 weeks already either! :) The m/s is subsiding and I'm feeling really good. Had a scan at 8 weeks and saw bub's hearbeat and everything looked great. Get to see the LO again in 2 weeks for another scan. :cloud9:
> 
> There's still seats left in first tri. Come on chart stalkers, let's get those BFPs!! [Where's the cheerleading emoticon?]=D&gt;Click to expand...

Glad your feeling okay. I'd say you can't wait to see the baba again.

Would love to reserve a seat in the 1st tri!!! Hopefully this month!


----------



## leelee

franm101 said:


> Had my U/S today and all looks good! Fetal pole, yolk sak and heartbeat seen well...yipeee :):)
> Brought some vits with B6 and ginger apparently just for ms so will let you know if it works or not :):)
> 
> Kelly~ Yay that sounds more positive for you!!!! :)

Delighted everything went well for you Franm101!


----------



## Kelly9

I would love a seat to especially if it means I won't have to do IUI. I am still bummed it is that long a wait. Everyday seems so hard to get through. I haven't noticed a difference in my sex drive though which I thought I would which is good I guess. ALso just had my Measles, mumps and rubella vaccine which I went a head and got even though you're suppose to stop trying for a month when you get it since it is a live vaccine. But figured since there is a slim chance anyway why bother to wait. Of course if by some random fluke one of his spermies makes it this month I will be a worry wart! I guess it would serve me right. I am 2dpo yay not that it means that much anymore. I am still going to chart and use opks so that when we go in for IUI I will have better chances.


----------



## Seity

ineedaseed I see you've decided to join us here on the dark side. Now you're a chart stalker and a POAS addict -lol
FX'd we both get good temps tomorrow and BFP's this month.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hi girlies, im getting bored with this 2ww stuff, im still not sure whether i am 9DPO or 6DPO today, FF still hasnt changed my O day from CD11 to CD14, i still want to believe it was CD14, but anywho i guess i will find out next week. Long weekend here after today is over woot woot, hoping that will make the days pass quicker.


----------



## Kelly9

I would still say you o'd on cd14 so go by the latest date that way you don't test to early. I am 2dpo and will get my solid cross hairs tomorrow but it's not going to do me a whole lot of good anymore.


----------



## Kelly9

what happened to nickysdestiny? I think she needs to test and tell us something.. high temps after 17 dpo... I would be very excited


----------



## SarahMelissa

Thanks Kelly, yeah i think i am just gonna take it as being CD14 so wont test until about Friday/Saturday next week OMG i whole week to go how will i survive :rofl:

You still have that 10% chance so that is higher than a nothing and you never know, now you went and got the MMR vaccine (i had to have that too) you will probably get a bfp and then totally freak out about having had the MMR while preganat!! But i googled heaps on that and found that there is no real evidence that it will cause any harm. Anyways best of luck to you.


----------



## Kelly9

I thought that to!!!!! I was like great I;ll get the vaccine and then find out a miracle happened! lol. I also googled it to just to make sure. 

I am going to buy some instead cups for next month to. They are used for AF but others have used them to keep the spermies in and have had luck so it's worth a shot. I am not holding out any hope for the coming months just looking forward to the day I get that call with my magical appointment. I am sure I will have ups and downs though. I also joined LTTTC and assisted conception group to which has been informative.

I am sure you will make it just fine!!! Willpower!!! 
I also just started my own journal under kelly9 is anyone is interested so that I can record all my apts and results etc.


----------



## tashy100

Your temps are looking good!!!

Fx!



ineedaseed said:


> Hi All
> Please can I join! i love looking at my chart and everyone elses lol!
> I have been with the OH for 6 and a bit years, married for 3 this month, been trying to conceive for over a year but only just getting really stuck in to it.
> no other children just 3 needy cats!
> thanks girlsxx


----------



## ineedaseed

Thanks Tashy, so glad they have gone back up. If they stay the same tommorow i will test again! 

Anyone else testing this weekend?

Thanks for adding me to the list on the front page xx


----------



## tashy100

I'm 10dpo today and have tested last 3 days - bfn.

Have a bunch of cheapies so no doubt will be testing everyday until AF shows (or not!)

Stitch-like cramping RHS today so still got some hope!!

Fx for me too!


----------



## Seity

I started spotting this morning. I think I'm out for this month :(


----------



## tashy100

:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

sorry seity! I hope it goes away!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sorry to hear about the spotting Seity... hopefully it will go away.

Still no temp shift for me... may be on for a record here! Have pretty much written off this cycle... Ho hum...


----------



## ThatGirl

well i have a cold and feeling poop, and still waiting to ovulate tick tock tick tock x


----------



## leelee

Seity said:


> I started spotting this morning. I think I'm out for this month :(

:hugs:

Has the spotting stopped? Your temps are still good and high.


----------



## ineedaseed

well temp is still high today, got a BFN this morning and feel gutted, 13dpo surely i would see a line by now? xx


----------



## leelee

ineedaseed said:


> well temp is still high today, got a BFN this morning and feel gutted, 13dpo surely i would see a line by now? xx

Some people don't see a BFP until they are 18 DPO so don't give up yet. When was AF due?

ThatGirl - Hope you O soon.


----------



## ineedaseed

af due today leelee. xx


----------



## leelee

ineedaseed said:


> af due today leelee. xx

Am keeping my fingers crossed that she doesn't turn up for you. Don't worry about the BFN at this stage. The best thing is that she hasn't made an appearance yet.:af:


----------



## ineedaseed

thanks hun, am really keeping everything crossed! xx


----------



## Kelly9

And your temps are high still to ineedaseed, I hope it worked out for you to.


----------



## Seity

leelee said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> I started spotting this morning. I think I'm out for this month :(
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Has the spotting stopped? Your temps are still good and high.Click to expand...

Just spotted the once, first thing that morning, nothing since then. We'll just have to wait and see what happens tomorrow. I still expect AF to show tomorrow, but would love to be wrong.


----------



## Kelly9

I just cried! Stupid episode in Friends where Rachael finds out she's pregnant! I was sad but happy at the same time.

I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed doubly for you seity!


----------



## Kelly9

Nickysdestiny don't you have something to post here??? Congrats girl!


----------



## ineedaseed

ooh yeah Nicky has her BFP, Woo hoo!! another one to add to our list :happydance:


----------



## ineedaseed

morning all!

i am 14dpo, temp drop but no sign of af yet. was due yesterday, got my IC's gonna hold off testing though and am preparing myself for the worst. On a high note if she is gonna arrive I ask her nicely that she doesnt arrive for a few days yet as i will then ovulate on holiday where we are nice and relaxed and doing lots of BD!! Of course i really hope she just backs off....and thats a wish for all of us!! xx


----------



## Seity

Big temp drop this morning as I expected. I'm sure :witch: will show up later today capping off an utterly crappy weekend. Fun with a fraudulent charge to the bank account which caused two overdraft charges for the one charge and we're still trying to get the bank to fix the problem. Especially since I don't have $39 to pay the bank fee much less $78 and it was an unauthorized charge from a company that we canceled months ago and then they charged us again out of the blue months later. Today is our 1 year legal anniversary (I say this because we had a legal wedding for legal purposes and what we consider our real wedding with family later (June 28 ) Whee, crappy anniversary!


----------



## leelee

Seity said:


> Big temp drop this morning as I expected. I'm sure :witch: will show up later today capping off an utterly crappy weekend. Fun with a fraudulent charge to the bank account which caused two overdraft charges for the one charge and we're still trying to get the bank to fix the problem. Especially since I don't have $39 to pay the bank fee much less $78 and it was an unauthorized charge from a company that we canceled months ago and then they charged us again out of the blue months later. Today is our 1 year legal anniversary (I say this because we had a legal wedding for legal purposes and what we consider our real wedding with family later (June 28 ) Whee, crappy anniversary!

:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

hugs seity


----------



## ineedaseed

she got me!
Full of PMA still though, i WILL get my BFP in July! Love to you all xxx


----------



## littlehush

Hey girls...

You couldnt have a look at my chart could you and tell me what you think is going on....this is first cycle after MC, so i know it might be messed up. This is the first time i have taken temp after MC so dont really know what im seeing :dohh: Do you think i have Ov'd at all? 

Thank so much xxx


----------



## tashy100

Bummer isnt it!!

Good luck for July x


----------



## tashy100

Day 17 maybe? Quite possibly still recovering from MC though.

Best of luck xx

Edit: - could today be implantation dip?



littlehush said:


> Hey girls...
> 
> You couldnt have a look at my chart could you and tell me what you think is going on....this is first cycle after MC, so i know it might be messed up. This is the first time i have taken temp after MC so dont really know what im seeing :dohh: Do you think i have Ov'd at all?
> 
> Thank so much xxx


----------



## loulou58

Hey only just found this group, its my first month temping properly but the last 2 days my temps have dipped anyone any good with chart readin can have a little look, im learning bits and peices as im going along with this! xxx


----------



## Seity

:witch: officially got me today. 1 day later than usual.
ineedaseed - sorry to hear AF got you too :dust: for us both next cycle.
loulou58 -welcome. Your chart looks fine. Sometimes temps go up and down. Can't really say why sometimes. A lot of charting is looking back and seeing a pattern or seeing a correlation after the fact.

FX'd for all you ladies who are in the 2WW.


----------



## ineedaseed

Hi Loulou 
welcome to the group xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sorry the wicked :witch: got you ineedaseed and seity.. Keeping my fingers crossed for you next cycle... 

Looks like I've finally O'd! Hoping and praying we managed to :sex: at the right time!


----------



## leelee

loulou58 said:


> Hey only just found this group, its my first month temping properly but the last 2 days my temps have dipped anyone any good with chart readin can have a little look, im learning bits and peices as im going along with this! xxx

Hey Ov twin!!!

Do you want me to add you to the first page? Looking forward to seeing your temp tomorrow!!!


----------



## JJay

Hi everyone,

I'm just back from holiday, :witch: got me while I was away. On CD10 now but a couple of weeks until O if I go from my last charts. Dum di dum, in the boring bit! At least I can have a couple of drinks at the weekend.

I hope everyone's doing well, lots of BFPs this month please! 

x

:dust:


----------



## Kelly9

I don't know littlehush! Sorry but good luck! At least you're getting in all the :sex: ing

Welcome newbies. I've had the worst day today just blah over all. Super busy at work and people were annoying and fighting the oil and gas company out here cause they scammed us. I have a headache. Checked messages still no call from fertility clinic :( I know it's to soon but I can't help but hope!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Sorry about the :witch: seity lots of :dust: to you for your next cycle.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Lots of :hug: Kelly, you hang in there girl and yes it is perfectly fine to check your messages every day...even twice a day!


----------



## loulou58

leelee said:


> loulou58 said:
> 
> 
> Hey only just found this group, its my first month temping properly but the last 2 days my temps have dipped anyone any good with chart readin can have a little look, im learning bits and peices as im going along with this! xxx
> 
> Hey Ov twin!!!
> 
> Do you want me to add you to the first page? Looking forward to seeing your temp tomorrow!!!Click to expand...



Oooh yes please! My temp went up this morning, not massively but I guess any rise is a good one!!!


----------



## Kelly9

I got my instead cups today, am excited to try them out next cycle. Also had my ov blood tests done. lalala nothing else to say..


----------



## SarahMelissa

Im pretty sure im going to be out this month :hissy: have got some spotting this morning, but its more pinkish rather than brown like in previous months, so just for a little while i am going to hang on to the hope that it could possibly be implantation bleeding.........i just wanna cry though :cry:


----------



## Kelly9

I hope its not the witch too!!!! Fingers crossed


----------



## leelee

SarahMelissa said:


> Im pretty sure im going to be out this month :hissy: have got some spotting this morning, but its more pinkish rather than brown like in previous months, so just for a little while i am going to hang on to the hope that it could possibly be implantation bleeding.........i just wanna cry though :cry:

:hugs: I hope it is implantation for you.

I am pretty sure I'm out myself. My temp has dropped and is following the same pattern as other months.


----------



## Seity

Woo! Talked with someone competent at the bank today. We were able to file the fraud charge and should see the money and both overdraft charges caused by it refunded in 2-3 weeks. I'm so relieved.

FX'd for you SarahMelissa.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Thats good news for you Seity :)

Well this morning i expected my temp to drop right back down to the coverline and for AF to show, but instead i got another rise, which of course made me jump out of bed to go POAS but :bfn: :hissy: Spotting is still there it is pinkish still and a little lumpy (sorry tmi) is different to previous cycles though were my spotting on the days before has been more brown and not lumpy. I am guessing af will show any time now though.


----------



## leelee

SarahMelissa said:


> Thats good news for you Seity :)
> 
> Well this morning i expected my temp to drop right back down to the coverline and for AF to show, but instead i got another rise, which of course made me jump out of bed to go POAS but :bfn: :hissy: Spotting is still there it is pinkish still and a little lumpy (sorry tmi) is different to previous cycles though were my spotting on the days before has been more brown and not lumpy. I am guessing af will show any time now though.

You never know SarahMelissa, this could be your cycle. I hope my jumps up again tomorrow as well!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Damn damn damn.. Had some pinky spotting this morning on tp... 7 dpo too early fir implant isn't it? Looks like the B 50 didn't work... Stupid body! Hrumpf :hissy:


----------



## Seity

Peach Blossom 7dpo is perfect for implant! FX'd for you.
Your temps are still up SarahMelissa. I wouldn't count you out just yet.


----------



## Kelly9

good luck everyone nearing the end of the 2ww!

I almost ended up going to the emergency room last night at 2am. I woke up with the most intense sudden pain in my lower abdomen it last for about an hour I was wimpering and crying trying not to wake DH up and just when I was going to get up and see if the urgent care section was still open here it started to subside and I was able to sleep again. My abdomen is still very sore and tender but not as bad. It really scared me I kept thinking maybe I was pregnant and it was ectopic I can't think of anything that would explain that kind of pain. If it comes back I will be heading right to emerg.


----------



## Seity

Kelly9 said:


> good luck everyone nearing the end of the 2ww!
> 
> I almost ended up going to the emergency room last night at 2am. I woke up with the most intense sudden pain in my lower abdomen it last for about an hour I was wimpering and crying trying not to wake DH up and just when I was going to get up and see if the urgent care section was still open here it started to subside and I was able to sleep again. My abdomen is still very sore and tender but not as bad. It really scared me I kept thinking maybe I was pregnant and it was ectopic I can't think of anything that would explain that kind of pain. If it comes back I will be heading right to emerg.

Do you think it could have been implant pain? I see your temp went up today and is higher then previous cycles.


----------



## Kelly9

I dunno, it was pretty intense. I would be worried with that much pain if it was. My belly is still sore and puffed out a bit. I might head in to urgent care after work today if it is not better. The other thing is it is unlikely but not impossible we can conceive this way thats why I want to think I am not pregnant. Has anyone else had pain like this for implantation?


----------



## amerikiwi

Kelly9 said:


> I dunno, it was pretty intense. I would be worried with that much pain if it was. My belly is still sore and puffed out a bit. I might head in to urgent care after work today if it is not better. The other thing is it is unlikely but not impossible we can conceive this way thats why I want to think I am not pregnant. Has anyone else had pain like this for implantation?

Hi Kelly. I had enough implant cramping to wake me up at night and make me pull my legs into my chest like AF was coming. A cyst can also develop after ovulation that if it bursts, causes intense pain like that. It's worth stopping by A&E after work for peace of mind. 

Hope it's good news for you. :hugs:


----------



## amerikiwi

Popping in to drop off some :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to all those in the 2WW!

Looking forward to see some BFP announcements soon.


----------



## leelee

Hi Kelly9,

Hope you are okay. How are you feeling now?


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hey Kelly - hope everything is ok for you.

Well AF still not here yet but temp dropped right back down to coverline this morning so im positive i am out, just waiting for that damn :witch: to finally show now so i can get onto next month :cry:


----------



## Cleo

Hi girls! Time to get back on the horse...

Just wanted to say thank you for all the support and nice words after the m/c. I really just needed to be away from all the TTC conversation for a bit, as I really wanted to be done with it and it hurt so much to have to go back. Things are much better now, although I still have my hard days, but for the most part I feel pretty positive and am anxious to get the ball rolling again! Cross your fingers for me that I don't have to wait forever to actually ovulate! Started to get faint dark lines on my OPKs today, so hopefully that's not a tease!

Have to admit that I haven't really been following along with what's been happening in everyone's world, so you girls will have to catch me up! Hope there's some good news!


----------



## Kelly9

I am ok now went to urgent care they did preg test negative which I told her it would be since I am 9dpo and with DH's sperm results. They are sending me for an ultrasound to check for cysts etc but say not to worry as I have never had these issues before and that it could be super early bad menstrual cramps.. I am thinking not though. I want it to be implantation but not getting hopes up. No infections or anything unusual. They sent out my blood for a hcg test results will be in tomorrow but I won't be able to see doc till wednesday at the earliest. Besides I don't think you can detect hcp in the blood like a day after implantation is thats what happened... can you?

SO thats my blurb


----------



## leelee

SarahMelissa said:


> Hey Kelly - hope everything is ok for you.
> 
> Well AF still not here yet but temp dropped right back down to coverline this morning so im positive i am out, just waiting for that damn :witch: to finally show now so i can get onto next month :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## leelee

Cleo said:


> Hi girls! Time to get back on the horse...
> 
> Just wanted to say thank you for all the support and nice words after the m/c. I really just needed to be away from all the TTC conversation for a bit, as I really wanted to be done with it and it hurt so much to have to go back. Things are much better now, although I still have my hard days, but for the most part I feel pretty positive and am anxious to get the ball rolling again! Cross your fingers for me that I don't have to wait forever to actually ovulate! Started to get faint dark lines on my OPKs today, so hopefully that's not a tease!
> 
> Have to admit that I haven't really been following along with what's been happening in everyone's world, so you girls will have to catch me up! Hope there's some good news!

Glad your feeling a bit better Cleo. There are bound to be some bad days.

:hugs:


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 said:


> I am ok now went to urgent care they did preg test negative which I told her it would be since I am 9dpo and with DH's sperm results. They are sending me for an ultrasound to check for cysts etc but say not to worry as I have never had these issues before and that it could be super early bad menstrual cramps.. I am thinking not though. I want it to be implantation but not getting hopes up. No infections or anything unusual. They sent out my blood for a hcg test results will be in tomorrow but I won't be able to see doc till wednesday at the earliest. Besides I don't think you can detect hcp in the blood like a day after implantation is thats what happened... can you?
> 
> SO thats my blurb

It's hard to know Kelly, but your chart is looking really good and positive!


----------



## ThatGirl

updates on me looks like i ovulated yesterday maybe during last night, we bded cd 23 and last night so have a feeling we maybe out this month :( did use pre seed last night,

hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## leelee

I got my :bfp: ladies!


----------



## Seity

That's awesome news leelee! :yipee:


----------



## leelee

Seity said:


> That's awesome news leelee! :yipee:

Thanks Seity! Am thrilled!


----------



## ThatGirl

awsome and jealous :( x


----------



## mwttc

leelee said:


> I got my :bfp: ladies!

WOO HOO!!! So happy for you!!!!!!!!

:happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp:


----------



## 3 girlies

wow congratulations leelee, thats fantastic :happydance:


----------



## leelee

Thanks everyone, am thrilled!

Wasn't sure whether to do up a ticker, but I have decided I spent enough time worrying about TTC that I am not going to worry about the BFP. I hope some of you can join me soon!


----------



## Peach Blossom

leelee said:


> I got my :bfp: ladies!

YAY!!! :happydance: I'm so happy for you!!! YAY!! :hugs:


----------



## SarahMelissa

:witch: for me girls :cry:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Congrats on the bfp Leelee wishing you all the best for the next 9 months :hug:


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats leelee you had better visit us daily still! You made this thread!

Amerikiwi like how intense was your implantation pain and what kind of pain was it? I had it that one night super bad then mild to med cramping the next day and now nothing. I don't want to get my hopes up cause it's very unlikely. Although I do still think and pray for a bfp everyday!


----------



## amerikiwi

:wohoo: Congratulations on the :bfp: Leelee!!! :wohoo: I'm so excited for you!! Looking forward to seeing you in 1st tri. Do we get to see pics of the pink lines?

Kelly, the cramping felt exactly like AF pain--so much so that I was convinced she was coming for a few days and kept the tampons at close reach. I really hope it's implant cramping for you. It'll take couple days (2-3 for me) to show up on the HPT if it is.


----------



## Cleo

Congrats Leelee! Awesome news!


----------



## leelee

Thanks Ladies. Will post a pic in my journal tomorrow!


----------



## Kelly9

Amerikiwi this was nothing like AF cramps for me I mean on the first day of every cycle cramps are bad for me so I take advil in advance. This was cramping to the craziest degree I have ever experienced. I had an IUD a couple of years ago and the cramps when they put it in were pretty intense this was 1000 times worse so I am guessing right up there is labour maybe? It felt like someone was trying to dilate me 10 cm with my cervix being tightly closed. DOes that make sense? I super want it to be implantation to but... well we'll see


----------



## ineedaseed

congrats leelee, so pleased for you hun.
July is going to be a good month girls lets get that PMA flowing, hugs to u all still waiting xx


----------



## leelee

Thanks for all the congrats ladies. I am expecting lots of July :bfp:'s as this is a very lucky thread!

I will be staying around to update the first page if that is okay :)


----------



## Kelly9

yeah of course we want you around, we want all the updates etc... crap fork just fell on carpet... now there is rice everywhere... sigh. Hahaha.

I am sore, just puttied and taped all the drywall we put up in the basement, going back down tonight when DH is home to finish up the first coat of putty for everything. I am soooooo wiped.

My temps dropped today so AF will be here on the 17th in the am. Didn't expect anything else. I also have a dye test on june 26 to check my tubes.


----------



## JJay

:happydance: Yay Leelee, I'm so happy for you!!

Sorry :witch: got you SarahMelissa. :hugs:

I'm hoping I have Oed earlier this month as I've got low temps, cramp and EWCM today. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck JJay. 

No news for me.


----------



## Kelly9

Witch got me today 1 day early, its now officially been a year :(


----------



## SarahMelissa

:hugs: kelly


----------



## JJay

:hugs: Kelly, Are you going to the docs? x


----------



## ThatGirl

still waiting to ovulate x


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: kelly
and :hugs: thatgirl, hope you ov soon


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 said:


> Witch got me today 1 day early, its now officially been a year :(

:hugs: kelly

Hope you O soon Thatgirl


----------



## Kelly9

Jjay I have already been, we're waiting to get into the fertility clinic here cause DH has bad morphology so we'll be doing IUI in a couple of months.


----------



## ThatGirl

thanks ladies x


----------



## JJay

Good luck Kelly, one of my friends just had her first in February. She was TTC for 2 years, first round of IUI didn't work then the following month she got pg naturally.

Let us know how it goes x


----------



## stargirl69

Not sure if this is the right place to post or not, so sorry if I've got it wrong!
Would any of you mind taking a look at my chart and let me know what you think? Disregard the two times I took my temperature late!

Thanks


----------



## Seity

stargirl69 said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post or not, so sorry if I've got it wrong!
> Would any of you mind taking a look at my chart and let me know what you think? Disregard the two times I took my temperature late!
> 
> Thanks

Do you have regular cycles? If so, how long are they usually? Its not clear to me based on that chart if you've actually OV'd yet.


----------



## stargirl69

I only came off the pill in January, but my last cycle was 32 days. It was obvious on my last cycle when I had ovulated as I had clear ewm and spotting and pains around ovulation. This time I onlly had watery cm. Then much later thick, stretchy, cloudy, huge amount of cm for a few days.


----------



## Seity

I came off the pill in Jan as well and have had 28-31 day cycles. So, very regular. Some ladies aren't so lucky when they come off the pill and they can be irregular where their cycle lengths vary a lot for a while before they settle down. Your temps are almost all very low still which suggests that you haven't OV'd yet and you may be in for a long cycle.


----------



## stargirl69

Thanks Seity. I have to say I don't feel like I've ovulated, but only been charting for a month so not sure what's normal and what's not. Glad to get your interpretation!


----------



## Kelly9

I would take a peek to but i can't find your link to your FF chart.

Jjay you can bet I'll keep you updated! I am hoping that we'll still get it naturally but a little help isn't bad.


----------



## baby1moretime

I think my chart is wrong could some1 look at it for me please and say what you think, i only started temp this mth, i usually do as soon as i wake up but that varies from 7am to 9am, could this be the problem? xox
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/282d07


----------



## SarahMelissa

baby1moretime said:


> I think my chart is wrong could some1 look at it for me please and say what you think, i only started temp this mth, i usually do as soon as i wake up but that varies from 7am to 9am, could this be the problem? xox
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/282d07

It looks a little hard to tell and i cant see an ovulation pattern yet, but varying times of taking your temperature can put your chart out of whack, try to take it at exactly the same time everyday, set an alarm so you wake up and do it at the same time and then go back to sleep if you want to, that is what i do.


----------



## Kelly9

Yes take them at the same time. I do the same as sarah melissa and go back to sleep after.

Nothing new for me, no call from the clinic yet and another week to go before I POAS


----------



## Seity

+opk for me today :happydance: Hopefully, OH functions and we get in some :sex: tonight; otherwise, I'm out this month.


----------



## JJay

Happy BDing Seity! :)


----------



## franm101

Goodluck Seity!! Hope you catch that eggy :)


----------



## Kelly9

yes good luck! 

My CD3 tests came back, everything is great! FSH is a 6 and estradiol 150. They are going to mail me a copy of all the blood work results! hahaha I am that obsessed with knowing about my fertility! Onto exam wednesday and my HSG test friday.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hey Seity i got a positive OPK yesterday as well, so got myself some :sex: last night and will again tonight and tomorrow until i see a temp rise. Good luck!!

Kelly glad to hear your tests are all ok.


----------



## Seity

Yes, woohoo! We managed to successfully :sex: last night. FX'd I OV today, which will make this month our best chance yet. I always worry that I'll put it off too long or that I'll time it right and he won't be able to do it and we'll miss our chance.

Good news on those tests Kelly9

SarahMelissa - Yay! We'll be in the 2WW together. PMA this is our month!


----------



## Kelly9

Good for you seity I hope you catch your eggy!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Seity said:


> SarahMelissa - Yay! We'll be in the 2WW together. PMA this is our month!

I hope to be in the 2ww soon, i did not have a temp rise this morning though, i actually had a dip so maybe i am ovulating today and will get a rise tomorrow, that would actually be good as that would mean i have :sex: 3 days before O and if i do again tonight then i should have those cruital 4 days coverd, fingers crossed for a temp rise for me tomorrow and joining you in the 2ww. :)


----------



## Kelly9

good luck! I am finally finished my course! I did my exam today and I think I did pretty good. Now my body is shattered from painting! Ugh and to think there is another coat to do tomorrow before work. Sigh then another on friday... I need some painting buddies! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## SarahMelissa

Congrats on doing well in the exam Kelly :)


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

So much positivity on this thread at the moment. I am loving it!

Well done for getting the BD'ing in Seity!

SarahMelissa - it also looks like you have timed BD'ing well as well!

Kelly9 - glad your tests are coming back so positive.


----------



## JJay

Super :sex: timing sarahMelissa and Seity! We are all in the tww together. FF is telling me to test on Tuesday but I think my o date is wrong and I actually oed later so I'm going to try and wait for a bit. How about you guys?

Congrats Kelly and great news about the tests. :happydance:

Leelee, how's it going are you feeling ok?


----------



## Seity

I only have two tests left in the house, so I'm going to try and wait as long as possible before testing this time around.


----------



## ThatGirl

still waiting to ovulate :(


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah it is a huge relief to have it done and over with.... time to go paint the second coat... get rid of those fusia colored walls!


----------



## Seity

Fuchsia, yikes!! My OH has been painting the guest bedroom bright yellow. We figure when we have a baby, it won't matter what gender it is. A coworker had the can of paint leftover from when she did her living room. Can't beat free paint.


----------



## Kelly9

lol yes only fuchsia because in order for a dark colour to go on white or light walls you need a tinted primer so the primer was tinted fuchsia and now thanks to me the walls are a dark red. If we didn't tint the primer it would have taken like 8 coats and a lot more money to get it to the proper colour. My body hurts.

The antibiotics the FS gave me for the HSG test made my puke today, they didn't tell me to take them with food and water so I took them on an empty stomach and now I feel like crap. I haven't puked in so long! I am not going to work tonight either which I guess it a bonus.


----------



## Kelly9

I had my HSG today, good news is my tubes are perfect and clear! The bad horrible torturous news is that if Effing hurt! We're talking about the absolute worst pain I have ever had in my entire life like worse then when I broke bones and had surgery on my knee combined! Apparently I have a sensitive cervix. It was so bad I almost passed out and was hyperventilating pretty bad. I had even taken extra strength advil and tylenol! All I have to say is thank god I never have to do that again although now I am a little afraid for IUI since they have to put a similar tool up in the cervix. At least there is no ballon or I hope there isn't for IUI as that part hurt the most! I still have lingering cramps but nothing to bad anymore.


----------



## SarahMelissa

OMG Kelly that sounds awful, you poor thing :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

it was terrible I am happy it is done.


----------



## Seity

That sounds horrible. But that's excellent news on your tubes. So at least there was good news for all that pain.

SarahMelissa -nice higher temp today. I think you can safely say you're in the 2WW now.


----------



## Kelly9

yeah it was worth having done but something I'll never do again, it also scares me for the IUI cause they do a similar procedure. I will suffer through it but I had better get my bfp!


----------



## Seity

FF keeps switching my OV date back and forth between CD17 & CD18. Granted its not a big deal as we either DTD 2 days before OV or day before OV. Either of which is good timing. However, I'd love it if you ladies could take a look at my chart and vote on which day you think is more likely.


----------



## leelee

Seity said:


> FF keeps switching my OV date back and forth between CD17 & CD18. Granted its not a big deal as we either DTD 2 days before OV or day before OV. Either of which is good timing. However, I'd love it if you ladies could take a look at my chart and vote on which day you think is more likely.

I think it could be CD18 but not sure. As you say, both days mean the BD was well timed so really hoping this is your month!!!


----------



## Kelly9

I really don't know seity! Sorry!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Seity said:


> FF keeps switching my OV date back and forth between CD17 & CD18. Granted its not a big deal as we either DTD 2 days before OV or day before OV. Either of which is good timing. However, I'd love it if you ladies could take a look at my chart and vote on which day you think is more likely.

Im not too sure, but i really hope either way you get your :bfp:

I am so NOT happy right now, i assumed i would be in the 2ww with you as i had 2 temp rises but then instead of getting a thrid one, it went down instead and then down again further this morning, so i dont think i have O'd yet as the temp i got this morning was definately NOT a post O temp, i just sat and stared at my chart on FF this morning for about half an hour and cried.......is that normal or has TTC finally successed in completly stealing my sanity???? :cry::cry: Looks likes its more :sex: for me. Just for sake of it i did a OPK yesterday and it was negative and my CP definately feels more closed than it did the other day so i really have no idea what my stupid body is doing, im having a really crap day today, so sorry for the whinging :(


----------



## Seity

SarahMelissa said:


> I am so NOT happy right now, i assumed i would be in the 2ww with you as i had 2 temp rises but then instead of getting a thrid one, it went down instead and then down again further this morning, so i dont think i have O'd yet as the temp i got this morning was definately NOT a post O temp, i just sat and stared at my chart on FF this morning for about half an hour and cried.......is that normal or has TTC finally successed in completly stealing my sanity???? :cry::cry: Looks likes its more :sex: for me. Just for sake of it i did a OPK yesterday and it was negative and my CP definately feels more closed than it did the other day so i really have no idea what my stupid body is doing, im having a really crap day today, so sorry for the whinging :(

Argh! How annoying. That happened to me last month where my body geared up for OV and then decided to wait another few days.


----------



## SarahMelissa

I know, im so annoyed/angry/upset about it, i thought i had everything timed so well, i guess all i can do now is :sex: until i get a confirmed rise, im getting exhausted though :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

Keep it up sarah!!!! YOu can do it! Just keep doing your opks and having lots of fun sex! I start PIAC tomorrow, I am hoping I O on time this month, the last 3 months my cycle has been 2 days longer then the usual 31 I think it was cause I was always focusing on my temps and that the obsession of it pushed it off so now that I know its unlikely I will get pregnant I have felt more stress free and am hoping to O on CD17! Instead of 19. If I do I will get my postivie opk on cd15 or 16 so heres to hoping.

Yay I get to wear jeans to work for the next 2 weeks! Stampede time!!!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Thanks Kelly, i hope you O on time this cycle too. I was actually just thinking a couple of hours ago that maybe i am being too obsessed about the whole thing and that is what is stressing my body and delaying O, i decided that i think i need to take a little bit of a chill pill but i think that might be easier said than done. I am so stuck in the "i want a baby and i want one right now" mode i am probably doing myself more harm than good :(

Will try to relax a little (note TRY) lol dont know whether it will work yet or not.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey guys, could I ask some advice on my charts please? I got 7 :bfp:s last week. Yesterday morning I started bleeding heavily and still am. Yesterday my temp was low, but still above the cover line. Today my temp jumped by almost 0.2 degrees... Could that be a good sign? Could I still be pg? Or am I clutching desperately at straws? Honesty welcomed! :) Thanks ladies. :hugs:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Peach Blossom said:


> Hey guys, could I ask some advice on my charts please? I got 7 :bfp:s last week. Yesterday morning I started bleeding heavily and still am. Yesterday my temp was low, but still above the cover line. Today my temp jumped by almost 0.2 degrees... Could that be a good sign? Could I still be pg? Or am I clutching desperately at straws? Honesty welcomed! :) Thanks ladies. :hugs:

Im honestly not too sure Peach Blossom, i hope that it is a good sign though, have you been able to get into a doctor yet?


----------



## Peach Blossom

SarahMelissa said:


> Peach Blossom said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys, could I ask some advice on my charts please? I got 7 :bfp:s last week. Yesterday morning I started bleeding heavily and still am. Yesterday my temp was low, but still above the cover line. Today my temp jumped by almost 0.2 degrees... Could that be a good sign? Could I still be pg? Or am I clutching desperately at straws? Honesty welcomed! :) Thanks ladies. :hugs:
> 
> Im honestly not too sure Peach Blossom, i hope that it is a good sign though, have you been able to get into a doctor yet?Click to expand...

Thanks Sarahmelissa... I'm still stuck in France so haven't been able to see a Dr yet... Am going to phone my GP in a minute though and see if they can advise me over the phone and maybe book me in for a scan or something for when I'm back. I know I'm clutching at straws...


----------



## SarahMelissa

Best of luck then hun, i hope its good news, i will keep my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## leelee

SarahMelissa said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> FF keeps switching my OV date back and forth between CD17 & CD18. Granted its not a big deal as we either DTD 2 days before OV or day before OV. Either of which is good timing. However, I'd love it if you ladies could take a look at my chart and vote on which day you think is more likely.
> 
> Im not too sure, but i really hope either way you get your :bfp:
> 
> I am so NOT happy right now, i assumed i would be in the 2ww with you as i had 2 temp rises but then instead of getting a thrid one, it went down instead and then down again further this morning, so i dont think i have O'd yet as the temp i got this morning was definately NOT a post O temp, i just sat and stared at my chart on FF this morning for about half an hour and cried.......is that normal or has TTC finally successed in completly stealing my sanity???? :cry::cry: Looks likes its more :sex: for me. Just for sake of it i did a OPK yesterday and it was negative and my CP definately feels more closed than it did the other day so i really have no idea what my stupid body is doing, im having a really crap day today, so sorry for the whinging :(Click to expand...

Hi SarahMelissa,

That happened to me last month as well. But keep Bd'ing as it got me my BFP so it was worth it. Hugs though, cos I know it's hard


----------



## leelee

Peach Blossom said:


> SarahMelissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach Blossom said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys, could I ask some advice on my charts please? I got 7 :bfp:s last week. Yesterday morning I started bleeding heavily and still am. Yesterday my temp was low, but still above the cover line. Today my temp jumped by almost 0.2 degrees... Could that be a good sign? Could I still be pg? Or am I clutching desperately at straws? Honesty welcomed! :) Thanks ladies. :hugs:
> 
> Im honestly not too sure Peach Blossom, i hope that it is a good sign though, have you been able to get into a doctor yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sarahmelissa... I'm still stuck in France so haven't been able to see a Dr yet... Am going to phone my GP in a minute though and see if they can advise me over the phone and maybe book me in for a scan or something for when I'm back. I know I'm clutching at straws...Click to expand...

Have you managed to get in contact with your GP? Is there one you can go to in France? I hope everything is okay for you.


----------



## Peach Blossom

I've spoken to a GP on the phone via my private health insurance. He said that it was most likely a mc, but we can't be sure until I get a scan. I am phoning my GP in London at 12 to talk to him and hope that I'll be able to get in for a scan asap... Bleeding has slowed, but still what I'd call a medium flow... Come on miracle.. happen to me!


----------



## leelee

Peach Blossom said:


> I've spoken to a GP on the phone via my private health insurance. He said that it was most likely a mc, but we can't be sure until I get a scan. I am phoning my GP in London at 12 to talk to him and hope that I'll be able to get in for a scan asap... Bleeding has slowed, but still what I'd call a medium flow... Come on miracle.. happen to me!

When are you back in the UK? Are you experiencing any cramping with the bleed?


----------



## JJay

:hug: peachblossom I have everything crossed for you.

sarahmelissa, take a look at my ff chart, similar happened to me this month but I think I oed 4 days later on cd25. Keep up the :sex:


----------



## SarahMelissa

leelee said:


> SarahMelissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seity said:
> 
> 
> FF keeps switching my OV date back and forth between CD17 & CD18. Granted its not a big deal as we either DTD 2 days before OV or day before OV. Either of which is good timing. However, I'd love it if you ladies could take a look at my chart and vote on which day you think is more likely.
> 
> Im not too sure, but i really hope either way you get your :bfp:
> 
> I am so NOT happy right now, i assumed i would be in the 2ww with you as i had 2 temp rises but then instead of getting a thrid one, it went down instead and then down again further this morning, so i dont think i have O'd yet as the temp i got this morning was definately NOT a post O temp, i just sat and stared at my chart on FF this morning for about half an hour and cried.......is that normal or has TTC finally successed in completly stealing my sanity???? :cry::cry: Looks likes its more :sex: for me. Just for sake of it i did a OPK yesterday and it was negative and my CP definately feels more closed than it did the other day so i really have no idea what my stupid body is doing, im having a really crap day today, so sorry for the whinging :(Click to expand...
> 
> Hi SarahMelissa,
> 
> That happened to me last month as well. But keep Bd'ing as it got me my BFP so it was worth it. Hugs though, cos I know it's hardClick to expand...

Thanks leelee i will, i actually just got in some :sex: about half an hour ago, i really hope i O soon though. I checked out your chart and can see how you did have something similar so maybe i will be able to follow in your foot steps and still get that bfp.


----------



## amerikiwi

:hugs: Peach Blossom. I hope everything works out OK for you. Can you take a HPT after the bleeding stops to try and get some answers while waiting on a scan? 

SarahM, like Leelee I also had a fake-out Ov before the real thing on the cycle that I got my :bfp:. Maybe it means it's an extra fertile eggie this month. FX


----------



## leelee

amerikiwi said:


> :hugs: Peach Blossom. I hope everything works out OK for you. Can you take a HPT after the bleeding stops to try and get some answers while waiting on a scan?
> 
> SarahM, like Leelee I also had a fake-out Ov before the real thing on the cycle that I got my :bfp:. Maybe it means it's an extra fertile eggie this month. FX

Amerikiwi,

Your avatar is so cute! Is that your scan pic? It is so clear :)


----------



## amerikiwi

leelee said:


> amerikiwi said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Peach Blossom. I hope everything works out OK for you. Can you take a HPT after the bleeding stops to try and get some answers while waiting on a scan?
> 
> SarahM, like Leelee I also had a fake-out Ov before the real thing on the cycle that I got my :bfp:. Maybe it means it's an extra fertile eggie this month. FX
> 
> Amerikiwi,
> 
> Your avatar is so cute! Is that your scan pic? It is so clear :)Click to expand...

Hi Leelee! Yep that's my little monkey waving to the camera at the 12 week scan. :cloud9: How are you feeling? Hopefully you're enjoying each day of your pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## ThatGirl

still waiting to ovulate x


----------



## Seity

ThatGirl said:


> still waiting to ovulate x

FX'd you OV soon. :hugs:


----------



## Seity

Your temps are still up. FX'd that's a good sign Peach Blossom.


----------



## Kelly9

Peach blossom hold out hope! I had a friend who bled for 2 days like heavy everywhere I guess it was a clot or something... she was only about 5 weeks in when it happened and she is now 24 weeks and going. I hope all is ok!

Can someone check out my chart... my temps have been going down down and down this month, never been like that before... my thermometer is only like 4 months old so I doubt it's the batteries... I just got a reading of 37 when I took it now which is regular for me. Hmm...


----------



## SarahMelissa

amerikiwi said:


> SarahM, like Leelee I also had a fake-out Ov before the real thing on the cycle that I got my :bfp:. Maybe it means it's an extra fertile eggie this month. FX

I hope so amerikiwi and just an update as well, i just got a really positive OPK, 2nd line much darker than 1st, so i have :sex: for the past 2 days and will again tonight and the tomorrow and hopefully i will catch that damn annoying eggie :rofl: :happydance: feeling a bit better now, but used up all my preseed last week :hissy:

On another note i cant believe you are nearly 14 weeks!!!! It doesnt seem that long ago since you got your :bfp: your little bundle of joy will be here in no time :happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks ladies... I have a scan booked for tomorrow morning, but just did an IC and it looks pretty -ve to me... :cry: Holding out for a miracle...


----------



## JJay

Hey Kelly, I'm not sure how to access your chart... can you send a link x


----------



## SarahMelissa

Kelly - your temps do seem to have been going down this month, do you think you O'd on CD14??


----------



## Kelly9

You should be able to click the link on my siggy but here it is again... https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/262de2
My temps went up but my opk on cd14 was neg and todays was quite a bit darker but not neg I am certain I haven't O'd. I was thinking maybe it had something to do with the antibotics that they gave my for my hsg? I just finished taking them.


----------



## JJay

Hi Kelly, my guess would be that you are still waiting to O keep the:sex: up in case! :)


----------



## ThatGirl

could i have possible ovulated


----------



## JJay

Possibly on cd41? Have you had any tww symptoms?


----------



## Seity

I agree is definitely possible OV on CD41.


----------



## ThatGirl

just sore boobs lol x


----------



## ThatGirl

am i able to manually add ov date to chart?


----------



## Seity

Yes, there is a tuning/override option under the ovulation detector.


----------



## ThatGirl

thanks hun done it for now see what temp like in morning


----------



## Seity

I'm very excited with my chart so far this month. It's been very different from the previous ones and today's temp rise has me anxious to see what happens with my temps over the next few days.


----------



## ThatGirl

good luck hun x


----------



## leelee

Seity said:


> I'm very excited with my chart so far this month. It's been very different from the previous ones and today's temp rise has me anxious to see what happens with my temps over the next few days.

Lovely looking temps Seity. Am excited for you too!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good luck Seity! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## leelee

Peach Blossom said:


> Good luck Seity! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! Sending you lots of :dust:

PeachB,

How are you? Was thinking about you. Hope you are okay

xxx


----------



## SarahMelissa

Seity said:


> I'm very excited with my chart so far this month. It's been very different from the previous ones and today's temp rise has me anxious to see what happens with my temps over the next few days.

Your chart looks really good seity, im so excited for you, i hope you get your :bfp: :happydance:

Well i have officially given up on this month, it seems my body keeps wanting to O but then doesnt, i have no idea what is going on, i am so over everything just right now :hissy:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm not doing so good Leelee... I have another angel in the heavens... :cry:


----------



## SarahMelissa

So sorry Peach Blossom :hugs:


----------



## Seity

FX'd you see a bit temp jump tomorrow SarahM. Two days after a +opk is within that 12-36 hour window.


----------



## JJay

:hug: Peachblossom

thinking of you x


----------



## leelee

Peach Blossom said:


> I'm not doing so good Leelee... I have another angel in the heavens... :cry:

I'm so sorry PeachB,

I was hoping against hope that it wasn't the case.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Me too... :cry:


----------



## ineedaseed

so sorry to hear your news peach, big hugs coming your way xxx


----------



## ineedaseed

seity...your chart is looking very good, keeping everything crossed for you! hope your ok xx


----------



## SarahMelissa

Seity said:


> FX'd you see a bit temp jump tomorrow SarahM. Two days after a +opk is within that 12-36 hour window.

I hope so Seity, otherwise i think i am seriously just going to lose the plot, i had to have a break from :sex: yesterday as when i got home from work and then the gym last night i was so tired i almost couldnt keep my eyes open, but i will :sex: again tonight and hope and pray for a big rise in the morning.


----------



## Kelly9

So sorry peach blossom! How many Mc's have you had? 

I got a positive opk so I might O a day early! Whoop whoop! :sex: time tonight!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Go Kelly Go :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex:


----------



## ThatGirl

so sorry peach blossom :(


----------



## Kelly9

got me some last night! WHoot, still waiting for my temps to go up more... they have been super weird this month.


----------



## ThatGirl

so have mine :( x


----------



## Banshee

Hiya

I love the idea of this thread - can I join please?? I am obsessed with analysing my cycle and looking at other peoples to see how they compare :)


----------



## SarahMelissa

Kelly9 said:


> still waiting for my temps to go up more... they have been super weird this month.

Same here, maybe its something in the air. I got myself some last night too woot!!!! still waiting for O to be confirmed though, had a bit of a rise this morning but based on the last week ive had that could mean absolutly nothing!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hi Banshee :hi:


----------



## SarahMelissa

OMG seity look at your temps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i think someone might be going triphasic :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Seity

SarahMelissa said:


> OMG seity look at your temps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i think someone might be going triphasic :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

:happydance: I sure hope so. If this keeps up, I'm totally testing early on Saturday.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Best of luck, sending you so much :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Your temps are looking great seity! I hope it works out for you!!!!

Heres to temps rises tomorrow Sarah! I am feeling pretty warm now though so I am hopeful to get it then! ALthough not hopeful to be preggers as no other month has worked. Its nice not to obsess for once!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Now your not obsessing though Kelly it could be the month it happens, so many people say the month they arnt obsessed/stressed about it is the month they get that :bfp: i hope this is how is works for you.


----------



## Kelly9

me to but I do not hold my breath or hopes out anymore. It's easier this way knowing the chances are that small. I also don't give up stuff anymore like my yummy ice caps and alcohol etc. Its a nice treat!


----------



## SarahMelissa

yeah im dying for a coffee, i gave up that and alcohol completely pretty much, but each month when the :witch: comes i have a cup of coffee and a glass of wine, then thats its until the next month. Im willing to give them both up totally for another 9 months though of course, if i could just get a damn :bfp: :rofl:


----------



## leelee

Wake up Seity. I want to see your temps!


----------



## leelee

Banshee said:


> Hiya
> 
> I love the idea of this thread - can I join please?? I am obsessed with analysing my cycle and looking at other peoples to see how they compare :)

Welcome Banshee,

You have been added!


----------



## ThatGirl

chart still not showing ovulation... but i think i have ovulate... x


----------



## leelee

I think you have too. It might not show because you have over-ridden the chart?


----------



## Mrs_N

Peach so sorry to hear your news :hugs:

seity wow look at those temps- fab! :D

think i _may_ have ov'd yesterday but not really sure, hoping temp will rise again tomorrow


----------



## ThatGirl

i removed it to see if it pinpointed ovulation but it didnt? x


----------



## Seity

ThatGirl said:


> i removed it to see if it pinpointed ovulation but it didnt? x

I still think that you OV'd even if FF doesn't.


----------



## Kelly9

I got my temp rise today! Looks like I'm in the 2ww tomorrow!


----------



## ThatGirl

i hope so :) x


----------



## Seity

Looking good Kelly9. FX'd for you.
I'm going to obsess all day today about my temp drop. It better go up tomorrow or I'll really start to worry. I hate this 2ww stuff!!


----------



## leelee

Seity said:


> Looking good Kelly9. FX'd for you.
> I'm going to obsess all day today about my temp drop. It better go up tomorrow or I'll really start to worry. I hate this 2ww stuff!!

Could be implantation. My little baba implanted at 9DPO!


----------



## Kelly9

who knows, I hope they do go up for you! I am just so excited cause I actually felt my self ovulate! It was actually quite an annoying cramp I figure maybe something the hsg triggered... but with my temp rise today and the fact that is lasted under am hour I am sure it was me ovulating. SO cooL!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Try not to obsess too much seity (yes i know easier said than done), hopefully its implantation.

I still have O yet to be confirmed i am hoping that i am currently 2DPO and it will be confirmed tomorrow, im pretty sure i have O though because cm was really really wet the other day and CP was so high and soft and now cm is back to sticky and cp harder and lower. I just need my stupid temps to reflect the same outcome. I totally hate this cycle i have had :hissy:


----------



## Seity

I've never felt OV before Kelly9, that's both cool and weird.
Sounds promising SarahMelissa and good timing with the BD'ing too.
I was nicely distracted for most of the day installing a ceiling fan in our living room. It's nice to have both a central light and a fan in that room for when it gets muggy, since we're just coming into summer here, unlike you Aussie's.


----------



## Kelly9

:rofl: you aussies! Its true... it is so warm here... not muggy but warm. I am so tired... ugh


----------



## SarahMelissa

Yes here in Australia (or you Aussies lol) it is the middle of winter at the moment, windy this weekend too which makes it colder. I still only have on shorts and a t shirt at the moment tho :rofl:


----------



## ThatGirl

can someone look at my stupid chart and tell me what you think please? x


----------



## JJay

Hey ThatGirl, i still think you Oed on CD41, nice hight temp today!

SarahMelissa your chart def looks like you're DPO2 I think you will get your crosshairs tomorrow :D

I am about to start a new cycle :(


----------



## Seity

My temps are right back where they always are. I just don't believe its my month any more.


----------



## Kelly9

I hope it is seity... that girl I would say cd48 sorry.... its the biggest difference. 

Sarah I am 2dpo to!


----------



## stephx

Hey girlies.. Would someone mind having a look at my chart and seeing what you think, i have long cycles so i have no idea when i ovulate, i think it was on CD 28 tho :S

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2367bf

Thank youuuu! :D

x


----------



## Worrisome

Hi everyone

Would someone mind looking at my chart and telling me what day they think I ov'd on. I know ff says cd11 but is it more likely to be cd14, I have a few faint lines on hpt but on some nothing arggghhhh. Thanks in advance to any help.


----------



## SarahMelissa

stephx said:


> Hey girlies.. Would someone mind having a look at my chart and seeing what you think, i have long cycles so i have no idea when i ovulate, i think it was on CD 28 tho :S
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2367bf
> 
> Thank youuuu! :D
> 
> x

I would say CD28 too


----------



## stephx

Thanks SarahMelissa- so im officially in the 2ww :D never been able to tell before! yayy! Just gotta hope my temps stay up now

xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Worrisome said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Would someone mind looking at my chart and telling me what day they think I ov'd on. I know ff says cd11 but is it more likely to be cd14, I have a few faint lines on hpt but on some nothing arggghhhh. Thanks in advance to any help.

I'd say CD 14 hon. xx


----------



## Worrisome

Thanks Peach Blossom for answering. How are you doing hun? :hug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Getting there... OH and I had been to see a TCM fertility specialist and decided to wait for 3 months before trying again, but I'm not sure anymore... I want to keep at it... Need to convince him though... 

:hug:


----------



## Worrisome

I think you need to do what feels best for you emotionally as well as physically. When I had a mc I waited a year, but that was just because mentally I wasnt ready. It then took me 5 years to conceive finally through clomid. I actually wish I hadnt waited so long but then if only we had crystal balls.

I think in the big scheme of things perhaps a 3 month break isnt that long, I know when your ttc it may feel like it.

Is that what the fertility specialist recommended?


----------



## Banshee

Worrisome said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Would someone mind looking at my chart and telling me what day they think I ov'd on. I know ff says cd11 but is it more likely to be cd14, I have a few faint lines on hpt but on some nothing arggghhhh. Thanks in advance to any help.

I think cd14 looks more likely as well :hug:


----------



## Worrisome

Thanks Banshee

Does it look promising or is it too early to tell that from charting. Just with me having these daft evaps/lines.


----------



## ineedaseed

Worrisome said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Would someone mind looking at my chart and telling me what day they think I ov'd on. I know ff says cd11 but is it more likely to be cd14, I have a few faint lines on hpt but on some nothing arggghhhh. Thanks in advance to any help.

i would say day14 too, chart is looking great, good luck hun xx


----------



## ineedaseed

hey girls!
i am feeling rough today 11dpo and feel like af is on the way, have bad tummy pains so i think i am out, had a dip on my chart too. very disapointed x


----------



## leelee

Worrisome said:


> Thanks Banshee
> 
> Does it look promising or is it too early to tell that from charting. Just with me having these daft evaps/lines.

your chart looks brill Worrisome


----------



## Worrisome

Ah thanks Ineedaseed, sorry your feeling grotty :hugs: still not over until she shows up. Bt I suppose you will know your chart patterns though fxxxxxx.

Thanks Leelee, do you really think so. I wish I was on 16dpo because is it true if stay high until 18dpo then you have a chance, I suppose it could still dip. Bit scary all this temping malarky.


----------



## Kelly9

I would say 14 to but possibly cd19 as well... but still cd14 is my pick out of them all.

Sarah we O'd on the same day this month! Whoot!!! When will you test?


----------



## JJay

Nice temps Worrisome \\:D/ I think CD14 too. let us know when you're testing.

:hug: ineedaseed


----------



## Seity

I agree with everyone else. CD14 and your temps look good. :)


----------



## Worrisome

Oh god I hope its not cd19 eeek never bd then. Not sure now, maybe they where just evaps. Thanks everyone anyway


----------



## SarahMelissa

Nice looking chart Worrisome :)

Kelly i should be testing around the 17th but im sure the POAS addiction will probably kick in around the 14th :rofl: what about you?


----------



## Worrisome

Thanks SarahMelissa, yours looks good aswell, fxxxxxx for us both and everyone else for that matter.
:dust:


----------



## Kelly9

I was put down for the 18th but thats when I thought I would O 2 days later... I don't test anymore unless I make it to 15dpo with no witch just cause of my and Dh's problems, I feel like I don't need to see that BFN before the witch arrives so if I make it to the 17th with no witch I will test then.

Is it already june 6th where you are? It's 3:42 pm on june 5th here! hahaha


----------



## SarahMelissa

Yes it is currently 8.41am on the 6th (monday morning and back and work, :()


----------



## Kelly9

awww that sucks! I don't work on monday... I am on tue to sat rotation for the next 4 weeks. Yay 3 day holiday!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Not fair i want 3 day holidays :hissy: at least i have internet access at work though so im able to be on here all the time, think the time would seem much slower if i wasnt. OMG our testing date is soooo far away, how are we ever going to survive until next friday!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

We will make it! I have been keeping myself busy with painting and such... it will make the time fly.


----------



## SarahMelissa

I need to find something to do, need to take my mind off it, a lot easier said than done i think, i want next week to come around so quick but at the same time i dont (if that makes sense) im just having a bad hair day i think and just cant seem to shake the feeling that i will never see a bfp only stupid damn witch :cry:

Trying to be positive but its so hard, i know i shouldnt whinge, but this TTC business definately plays with every emotion possible.


----------



## Kelly9

It does but hun you're only on cycle 4!!!!! Thats so new to the game and if you were on BCP then you're on like cycle 1!!! You're talking to a seasoned pro now, 12 cycles for us. I get the feeling you don't think you'll ever get your bfp, I am in the same boat now it just seems like it will never happen for us, and I hate being so discouraged. So chin up! It will happen! I wouldn't start to worry about it for at least another 6 or 7 cycles!


----------



## franm101

Peach Blossom said:


> I'm not doing so good Leelee... I have another angel in the heavens... :cry:

Im so sorry Peach Blossom...some things just arent fair :( :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Thanks Kelly i know im being stupid to be complaining already, being taught so stricly in school that dont ever have unprotected sex because you will end up pregnant kinda just always made me believe it was something that happened pretty easily, but i am slowly learning otherwise. I am going to make sure i get a good night's sleep tonight and start my PMA tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

You do that! We were all taught that and sadly it is just not true. I also thought it would happen very fast. In fact I am mad that we spent all that money and time on condoms and the pill when we didn't even need it! Any who it's almost bed time here now so on to 4dpo!

Franm101 what a lovely clear picture!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Have a good sleep :)


----------



## ThatGirl

tested around lunch time so not first morning pee with superdrug own brand and bfp. second line clearly there just not as dark as the control line x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Congrats Thatgirl!! :happydance: So pleased for you. Wishing you all the best for a happy and healthy pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## ThatGirl

thanks hun x


----------



## Seity

Great news! Especially after having to wait and wonder so long about OV.


----------



## Mrs_N

wow congrats thatgirl, and ff didn't even think you'd ovulated! just goes to show you cant rely on computer software to know it all!

think i've ov'd yesterday or today - got a positive opk yesterday finally!


----------



## ThatGirl

do you think my little pip inplanted on CD 48? x


----------



## Seity

Seems likely ThatGirl. Often you can get a positive 2-3 days after implant, so that'd be about right.


----------



## Kelly9

congrats that girl!!!!!!! And yes I would say implant on cd48 to! So happy for you but jealous.. man I want my bfp!


----------



## SarahMelissa

ThatGirl said:


> tested around lunch time so not first morning pee with superdrug own brand and bfp. second line clearly there just not as dark as the control line x

:wohoo: congratulations :happydance:


----------



## JJay

yay ThatGirl :happydance:


----------



## Worrisome

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Ah congrats Thatgirl, bet your on :cloud9:

Well according to ff I am 18dpo and still high temps. I tested with a cheapie this morning (not the elusive babymad ones) and there is a faint shadow but could be an evap. Could the high temps be something else, and is the 18dpo and high temps means your pregnant a myth?


----------



## ThatGirl

tested again and BFP x


----------



## Seity

Worrisome said:


> Well according to ff I am 18dpo and still high temps. I tested with a cheapie this morning (not the elusive babymad ones) and there is a faint shadow but could be an evap. Could the high temps be something else, and is the 18dpo and high temps means your pregnant a myth?

I don't think so, I think you might just be BFP!! :happydance:


----------



## Seity

I'm afraid to get my hopes up, but luckily I should know in a few days one way or another. If AF is going to show, I expect my temps will plummet either tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## Worrisome

thanks Seity, your chart looks good fxxxxx. I tested with a FRE and got a bfn :cry: just got to wait now for af


----------



## Seity

OMG! *shock* I think I just got a :bfp: I'm going to test again tomorrow morning.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh wow!! Hope it is Seity!! Keeping fingers crossed for you. Xxx :hug:


----------



## SarahMelissa

OMG seity really??? do you have a pic?


----------



## Seity

No picture, but I'm going to use two different tests in the morning and I'll make sure to take a picture then if I see lines.


----------



## SarahMelissa

:wohoo: im so excited for you, fx'd


----------



## Kelly9

yes hopefully it is your bfp seity!!!! I can't for you to test again tomorrow!!!!

worrisome it says you ov'ed less then 2 weeks ago on ff... so you could be testing to early.


----------



## Seity

Ok, I took a pic https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/157066-first-time-ever-second-line.html#post2527469


----------



## SarahMelissa

yep thats a line :) :wohoo: congratulations


----------



## Kelly9

Awesome!

Can I Have one next? another 9 days will tell....


----------



## SarahMelissa

Kelly9 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Can I Have one next? another 9 days will tell....

Me too another 7 days, hoping and praying


----------



## ThatGirl

got a positive with first response faint but its there if camera didnt always flash would take pic but poop camera


----------



## ThatGirl

congrats to all bfps could luck to every one else x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ok, I know I'm a delusional crazy lady... But my temps are still quite high following my mc last week. I know I'm delusional to think I could still be pg, but am I just making something out of nothing or can you ladies see it too? My temps are higher than normal aren't they? Any clues why that might be?


----------



## SarahMelissa

Peach i am no expert on mc or anything but maybe some pregnancy hormones are still hanging around and that is causing the higher temps, just a thought, i have no idea whether the hormones completely disappear straight away or not. How you been doing?


----------



## Peach Blossom

The blood tests were negative. Sometimes the hormones hang around sometimes they don't. I think I've just finally flipped and gone crazy!! Apart from being a loon I am coping though... I think! :loopy:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Peach Blossom said:


> The blood tests were negative. Sometimes the hormones hang around sometimes they don't. I think I've just finally flipped and gone crazy!! Apart from being a loon I am coping though... I think! :loopy:

:hug:


----------



## amerikiwi

Wow! This has been a lucky little thread the last couple of days. 

:wohoo: HUGE CONGRATS TO SEITY AND THATGIRL!!!!! :wohoo:

Good luck and a bit of baby dust to the ladies still waiting on their BFPs. :dust:


----------



## Seity

Yup, I'm defo prego. I updated the post in the pregnancy test forum to show this mornings tests.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Congrats Seity! So pleased for you! :hugs: xx


----------



## Kelly9

yay!


----------



## Mrs_N

yay huge congrats seity! :happydance:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Congratulations again seity :)


----------



## ThatGirl

bfp with ic so off for a cb digi x


----------



## leelee

Seity said:


> OMG! *shock* I think I just got a :bfp: I'm going to test again tomorrow morning.

I am unbelievably over the moon for you. So happy Seity!!!


----------



## leelee

ThatGirl said:


> bfp with ic so off for a cb digi x

Congrats ThatGirl,

That's fab news!


----------



## ThatGirl

5 bfps now inc digi go look in test section x


----------



## ThatGirl

hows ur bump leelee


----------



## Worrisome

Ah congrats everyone. How are you Leelee?

Can somone have a quick peek at my chart please. FF changed my ov date to the 20th. But I have tested and bfn, am I defo out this month as temps are still high. Got sligh af pains though, really wouldnt it have showed up by now if I was.

Got a slight shock before, did an ic and a pink line came up, but when I looked again it was the flap at one end had come away and the dye must have stuck to the glue. It seemed to do this on another but in the right place but then dissapeared, my heart was racing I can tell you, I even rang my friend and told her it was positive:hissy:


----------



## ThatGirl

ff can be useless didnt pinpoint ov for me ur chart looks good


----------



## Worrisome

Would it not show on a test though by now? As Im getting bfn, Im sure the temps will drop.

Hey I have an Alfie lol


----------



## ThatGirl

bless possibly i got bfp 10dpo ...wait a couple days then retry


----------



## Worrisome

Yeah I think it would have shown on the test, heres to next month. Hope you have a lovely healthy 9 months hun


----------



## ThatGirl

thanks hun and good luck to you x


----------



## leelee

ThatGirl said:


> hows ur bump leelee

No bump yet, just bloat. Feeling very very queasy all day long for the past 2 weeks now. It's horrible but I suppose reassuring at the same time.

How are you feeling? Will update the first page now. This is a lucky thread!


----------



## leelee

Worrisome said:


> Ah congrats everyone. How are you Leelee?
> 
> Can somone have a quick peek at my chart please. FF changed my ov date to the 20th. But I have tested and bfn, am I defo out this month as temps are still high. Got sligh af pains though, really wouldnt it have showed up by now if I was.
> 
> Got a slight shock before, did an ic and a pink line came up, but when I looked again it was the flap at one end had come away and the dye must have stuck to the glue. It seemed to do this on another but in the right place but then dissapeared, my heart was racing I can tell you, I even rang my friend and told her it was positive:hissy:

Hi Worrisome,

It does look more likely now that you O'd on CD20. Your chart still looks good. 11 DPO may be too soon to show up anything. How about testing again tomorrow morning?


----------



## Worrisome

Thanks hun, will do


----------



## ThatGirl

tired, sleepy slight cramping but not too bad x


----------



## Seity

Worrisome I don't think you're out just yet. Your temps are looking good. Definitely give it another day or two and test again. 
Honestly, I don't feel any different at all, just maybe a bit hungrier. If I hadn't tested, I would be expecting AF to show up tomorrow based on today's temp.


----------



## ThatGirl

i have sore boobs and hungry no other symptoms i deff wouldnt have known as ff didnt pinpoint ov i removed the tuning thing and they reckoned i oved 3 days before bfp
stupid chart x


----------



## Worrisome

Thanks Seity, will try in a few days


----------



## JJay

Ahhhh congrats Seity :happydance: x


----------



## Kelly9

I want some luck!!!!!! 

FF has been great for me... it's marked me correctly everytime... maybe I am more text book???? 

Try again in a day or so worrisome!


----------



## amerikiwi

Worrisome said:


> Yeah I think it would have shown on the test, heres to next month. Hope you have a lovely healthy 9 months hun

Some women don't test positive until 14+ DPO. Depends on when baby implants and how fast your body metabolizes the HcG hormone to show up in urine. Your temps are still looking great-wouldn't count yourself out yet.


----------



## Kelly9

hey Sarahmelissa how is it going? Did the pinkyness stop?


----------



## SarahMelissa

Kelly9 said:


> hey Sarahmelissa how is it going? Did the pinkyness stop?


Hey Kelly. The pink spotting did stop after Friday but then Saturday and Sunday it turned brown, so i assumed that the witch is definately on the way and i expected to start seeing my temp drop and for it to get heavier but my temp this morning was still up and it is so light now that it is almost not even there (the whole time it has been so light i am only noticing it by checking internally, sorry tmi). So I still have no idea, i havent tested yet, but im pretty sure the witch will be me any day now as i dont think IB would carry on this long. I might test tomorrow if my temp is still up and spotting is still very minimal. 

the other thing was that when i was getting dressed on saturday i could have sworn that my boobs looked kind of different, but now i think i must have imagined it because from studying them and pushing on them since saturday night i cant see or feel anything different anymore :rofl:

Anyway hows things with you?


----------



## Kelly9

well hopefully it is good news! Nothing much here, peeing a lot but I refuse to put that down to symptom spotting... could be what I am eating etc. I am 10dpo now so only another 5 days before which should show.


----------



## SarahMelissa

I will continue to hope until i see red, i will be going to the doctor if it is the witch though because i really dont think i should be spotting from as early as 5dpo.

Hope your peeing is a symptom, cant wait to see what happens for us over the next few days, fingers crossed.


----------



## Kelly9

me too!!!! I want to be hopeful but it is hard, I don't feel any different so going with a no but I guess only time will tell.


----------



## SarahMelissa

yeah i dont feel any different either.


----------



## Kelly9

It sucks doesn't it! haha, I totally expect that I would feel different if I were pregnant but it's something that you just don't know until you are! Arg! What time is it in aussie land now? It's 1130pm here...


----------



## SarahMelissa

Yeah i kinda always thought that you would "just know" but i know that is not always true, so more sitting around and waiting to be done i spose, think my spotting has disappeared......interesting, although still not getting my hopes up at all. 

its currently 3.34pm Monday here, wishing it were 5pm just wanna get out of work and get to the gym. Your up late lol


----------



## Kelly9

I am normally up late when I don't work the following day, DH is off at 12midnight so I am waiting for him. I wish I could go on BNB at work! I would get my ass kicked if I did though. Are you going to test tomorrow?


----------



## SarahMelissa

Ok makes sense, i would probably stay up late too if i didnt have to get up for work the next day. They dont really know i am on the internet all the time at work, because i just minimise everything when anyone is around...hehe naughty naughty :)

Im still undecided about whether i will test tomorrow or not, i really dont want to see a bfn because i will just get upset, but i guess i will see how i feel in the morning and see what my temp is and then maybe decide.


----------



## Kelly9

yeah I know how that feels, I don't want to and won't but I like hearing about others testing :rofl: where do you work or what do you do rather?


----------



## SarahMelissa

Yeah i get excited hearing about others testing as well :)

I work in an office as a secretary and i work for an industrial union. Nothing overly exciting, pretty boring most of the time, but i get it pretty eazy so i shouldnt really complain. How about you?


----------



## Kelly9

Well for the next 3 to 4 weeks I work as a teller at a bank but soon I will be wonderfully unemployed for a while! Looking very much towards it!


----------



## SarahMelissa

I would be too, wish i could just be unemployed, wish i could get my bfp as i will be taking a year off after the birth so really looking forward to enjoying that time with a little one......if i ever get. C'mon bfp!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

It's only been 4 cycles for you! You will get one, you still have plenty of time... for me it's not going to be quite that easy unfortunately. Well DH is home now so I will tty tomorrow when it is 11dpo for me as well!


----------



## SarahMelissa

I know i will get one eventually, and i actually realised yesterday that technically this is cycle 5 for me, because i hadnt counted my first mouth off BCP because i didnt really know anything then and wasnt temping or using OPK's but still we were :sex: with no protection so i guess when you look at it that way it is probably cycle 5, but yes i know that is still early days. I just cant help thinking that because i always get spotting 3-4 days before AF that there is going to be something wrong with me. (I get paranoid about stuff very easily) :rofl:

My strategy for next month though if need be is just to relax (if i can) lol

Looking forward to hearing what your test is tomorrow, fingers crossed you've managed to grab that egg seeing as you felt it this time around and got busy right on time :)


----------



## JJay

Good luck Kelly, your temps look nice and high. Fxed for you x


----------



## Worrisome

Hi everyone

Would you say that I am probably out this month, judging by the dip in temp this morning. Please you don't need to say no just to make me feel better lol


----------



## Worrisome

You dont need to answer that one, af got me.


----------



## Kelly9

awww so sorry worrisome! I'll be doom and gloom with you in 4 more days when mine shows up!


----------



## ThatGirl

sorry to hear that x


----------



## Worrisome

Thanks girls


----------



## Mrs_N

aw I'm really sorry to hear that worrisome :hugs:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Sorry to hear that Worrisome :( :hug:

Well this morning i got a bit of a temp rise, and it is the highest recording i have had all cycle and i think the spotting has disappeared and my cp felt high and soft so i tested but :bfn: :cry: i will wait another couple of days now and see what happens.


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 and Sarahmelissa

I have my fingers crossed for you both!


----------



## Seity

Sorry about AF Worrisome.
Kelly9 and SarahMelissa FX'd for you two. :dust:


----------



## ThatGirl

fingers crossed for you two ladies x


----------



## SarahMelissa

Well it appears my spotting has disappared and im back to creamy cm, i would have thought if it was AF on the way it would have gotten heavier until she showed. Also i have been having cramps since lunch time today, so either that is a bad sign and witch is on the way or it is a good sign because i have never experienced cramps before af before so this is out of the ordinary for me. I am still going to wait until thursday to test again though if i dont get witch in the meantime. Dont really want to see another bfn


----------



## Peach Blossom

Fingers crossed for you Sarahmelissa :dust: :hug:


----------



## Kelly9

yeah good luck sarah! My temp dropped a wee bit today and I Have been crampy so witch is on the way.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Thanks girls, but im pretty positive i am out, temp took a big drop this morning :cry: so i expect :witch: tomorrow :hissy:

Oh well onto another month, im definatly going to go see the doc though coz like i said before i was spotting from 5dpo, i really dont think that is a good sign.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sarahmelissa, I have spotting from as early as 7dpo and as yet no healthcare professional has listened to me :hissy:. It can be a sign of low progesterone. You should get the Dr to test you and make sure you push them to test though as they are quick to dismiss it! Good luck hon! :hug:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Thanks Peach, yes this is what i was worried about having low progesterone, i know doctors say to try for a year first but if i have a problem then i definately want to know sooner rather than later. Im not too sure what doctors are like around the world but here in Australia they are pretty good, im positive my doctor will do any tests i ask for without questioning me. I will let you know how i go and what they say. I wont make an appointment until i definately get the :witch: i will then print out my 5 charts that i have and take them in so i can show her too.


----------



## Kelly9

progesterone is a simple blood test so they shouldn't give you to much heck to have it done, it is the test you do on CD21 or at 7dpo in your cycle. Good luck!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Thanks Kelly, i just hope i O sooner than CD20 this time so i dont have to wait as long for the test, will see the doc in the meantime anyways with my concerns once i get hit by the :witch:


----------



## Kelly9

The witch should arrive for me on friday. We are still waiting to hear back about DH's latest SA... I really hope the FS calls me today! I hate the waiting.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Your temps are still up Kelly....fingers crossed, mine however are now down under the coverline, witch hasnt shown her face yet, but she will at any minute.l


----------



## AjsMommy82

Can you add my chart please!


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/284fb1


----------



## Kelly9

hey Ajsmommy, welcome, that big dip at 6dpo could be a very good sign for you.

Sarah, I know my temps are still up but I still have tomorrow to get through to, they will come down sometime they don't until the 1st or 2nd day of witch. It if it higher tomorrow I will test as that would be very unusual for me.

Oh btw I am leaving my job a week sooner! WHoot!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

So we got DH's SA results for his second one... the FS says it's a bit better but overall more of the same, she did however tell us his sperm count is really low which we though she told us last time he had a very high sperm count, I guess there was some kind of miscommunication so this one was worse. His overall count went from 14.6 million to 22.6 million which should be 40 million and higher to be normal, his morphology went down from 10% to 8% which should be 15% to be normal and his motility the first time was 51 and 37 (after 3 hours) to 46 and 44 (after 3 hours) it should be 50 to be normal, so a few things went up. I guess the increase in counts is good but we thought he had a lot of sperm so basically I bawled my eyes out on the phone to a friend for an hour. We might be doing ICSI or IVF now instead of IUI... but we have to wait for our appointment for that to find out more. F**K! I hate this it's all bull s**t.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Kelly im so sorry :hug:

:witch: got me


----------



## Kelly9

So I just called the fertility clinic out here and it turns out we're on the IVF waiting list which is shorter then the general list so we'll be in within 2 to 3 more months instead of 4 to 5!!! And while we wait the additional 6 months for IVF from the date of our first appointment we are allowed to do our 3 rounds of IUI so there won't be as long of a wait for IVF if the IUI's don't work! Yay some good news finally... oh and witch showed up today after my record high temperature!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Sorry the witch got you kelly but that is great you finally have some good news.


----------



## Mrs_N

thats good kelly, you deserve some good news! 

cd7 for me today, the week has gone quickly yay! yesterdays temp was really high - ognored it cos I'd taken it late, but today it is still up there - any ideas? It's never been this high at this stage of my cycle before :wacko:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I really can't believe it... I've been using opks for 4 cycles and they've never ever worked. Even when I KNOW I've O'd they've been -ve. OH is away tonight and we are officially waiting til we get the test results before trying again, but I'm keeping an eye on my cycles still... Did an opk earlier today and for the first time ever ever ever its a +ve... typical!! :dohh:


----------



## Seity

That's great news Kelly!
Hey Peach, it's a +opk, so that's good. If you see it once, there's a good chance you'll see it again.


----------



## Kelly9

yay peach!!!

SO witch actually started today.. cramps are killing me, I'm all doped up on advil.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Thats good you have finally seen a positive OPK peach.

Well witch is basically gone for me, only seems to hang around for about 2 days (might ask the doc about that too at my appointment on thursday) so now its just waiting to O again, really hope i dont have to wait until CD20 again this time. Come on O CD14 PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I enjoyed a nice glass (or two) of wine today for lunch.......its my once a month indulgence :)


----------



## 555ann555

leelee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The other chart stalkers group seems to be defunct so I have started up a new one. Anyone who wants to display their chart and discuss it with others is welcome to join. I will update as people get their BFP.
> 
> 1. Leelee - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/253e85 :bfp:
> 2. Bklove - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/25b297
> 3. Seity - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/seity :bfp:
> 4. Heidi - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/22ffe1
> 5. Amerikiwi - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/25b688:bfp:
> 6. Enid Le Fay - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/25bf27
> 7. Little Mermaid - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/16e507
> 8. Dan-o - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/22d618
> 9. Kelly9 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/262de2
> 10. Jaytee - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1d0ffe
> 11. MrsN - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/MrsN
> 12. Peach Blossom - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/261592
> 13. Littlehush - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/16b141
> 14. Thatgirl - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24d1dc :bfp:
> 15. Franm101 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/9f4e7 :bfp:
> 16. Sarahmelissa - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/SarahMelissa
> 17. Emie - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/22b049
> 18. Cleo - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2452b5
> 19. Apple84 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/26e0e0 :bfp:
> 20. Aiko - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/265313
> 21. 2girlies - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/25e1a6 :bfp:
> 22. Mwttc - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2703fe :bfp:
> 23. JJay - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/276255
> 24. Nickysdestiny - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/257c42 :bfp:
> 25. Tashy100 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/277aea
> 26. Ineedaseed - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/26ffb2
> 27. Loulou58 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24b9f4
> 28. Banshee - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/283e02
> 
> *About us:*

Can I join please??

#? 29??

*My story: * We've been together forever but wanted to enjoy some time together after we were married before having kids so we decided we'd start TTC before I hit 30.

I'm now 31, 32 in October and we've been trying since November 2007 :( But, in all fairness we didn't have a bloody clue about when I was fertile or anything until about 2 weeks agao, so I don't entierly count myslef in the LTTTC club, for all that it has been far too long.


*Been together with OH: *15 years! Marriied 3 years ago, but been together since I was 16, but didn't live together till after the wedding.

*TTC for: *officially on Cycle 19, but this is the 1st cycle I've actually done any research into how best to get pregnant! :blush:


*Charting for:* 2 weeks today! :rofl:

*Other Children: *none


----------



## Kelly9

welcome, when leelee pops in next I am sure she will add your chart.

Sarah mine only last 2 days as well and I was told its normal and that I should live it up cause we don't get it for a week! Mine is also quite light, just a bit more then spotting each month for those 2 days. I hope you don't O on Cd20 again either. I am hoping for cd 17 again.. but thats still 15 days away... the crappy thing about having a shorter period is it doesn't get you through half of the 2 weeks or so before Ov!!!! Makes time go by slower. 

I am on cd2 so I expect some spotting tomorrow then thats it, I am still quite crampy though, they really got me this month.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Yeah im the same Kelly its only a couple of days and not very heavy at all by the second day its pretty much just spotting, but if its normal than i certainly wont complain, they used to be about 6 days long while i was on BCP. You are right about the waiting though it does seem like forever now until O, im doing very well this month so far though i havent been upset and i am staying really positive and not stressing so hopefully my O will come on time. :happydance: :happydance: :wohoo:

I have a good feeling about this month.

oh and welcome 555ann555 :hi:


----------



## Kelly9

I wish I were on cd5! Mine were 5 days on the pill they used to be 5 days before the pill to but FS said it's normal for it to change as you age. So I wouldn't think anything of it. I wish I could say I have a good feeling about this month but really they chances are quite slim to nil so on I go waiting for my apt.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Well i hope you get your apt soon, i am still booked in to the docs this thursday just to discuss my concerns.


----------



## Kelly9

Me to!

Dh just had his wisdom teeth out this morning so things have been a little all over the place. Lots of percriptions and instructions.. thankfully he is resting now, I hope he sleep throughout the day to make it easier for him... got to go make some ice for when he wakes up....


----------



## SarahMelissa

Ouch, i had all mine pulled out back in 2004, i got a week off work that was good and coz i couldnt eat for 2 weeks lost about 6kg, it was awesome :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

well DH does not want to loose weight! lol all his muscle will go! He is doing ok been playing computer games and watching TV getting babied by me. We won't know about swelling till the next day or so. Hopefully he has no problems.


----------



## SarahMelissa

I am full of PMA now because my horoscope for the day says on the end of it......"And PS if you're trying for a baby The skies are on your side&#8230;" :wohoo: :headspin:


----------



## Kelly9

lol well good luck! What sign are you? Not virgo per chance?


----------



## SarahMelissa

Sorry Kelly, im a Pisces


----------



## Seity

Hey Kelly9, hopefully your DH has an easy time of it. I got my wisdom teeth pulled the same time as my brother (We live on opposite sides of the country, so didn't know that at the time, just coincidence). When I went to visit the family 2 weeks after he was still in pain; whereas, I was already back to eating (soft) food the day after mine were pulled.
I finally put my bbt away. I put it in a drawer, so that I would have to get out of bed to reach it. It's hard to break a habit.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Well girls me and DH ordered an at home sperm test just for sake of curiousity, we are going to wait until after i have O'd to do it though because you have to build the spermies up for 3 days before doing the test, so i dont want to be wasting any spermies just right now, i need as many as i can to get in me not a measuring cup :rofl: :rofl:

Also im off to the doc's this afternoon, really hoping everything turns out to be ok, anxious to hear what she has to say.


----------



## Kelly9

How was the apt sarah? How does an at home test work?


----------



## SarahMelissa

Well i have just come back from the doc's and she was really nice, she thought that the time i have been off BCP (which is almost 7 months now) was sufficient enough time to start looking into things. She gave me a form to come back and have the CD21 blood test so will do that and she also gave me a referral to the Queensland Fertility Group where she said I can go there and have all my insides scanned or something which will allow them to tell whether everything looks good and is working properly. She also asked if DH would like to come in for a sperm test, but i told her we had just gotten the DIY one and will be doing that soon, but if that showed up less than normal he would come in and she is happy for him to do that.

I might leave it this month and maybe one more month if i dont get a bfp, and then i will take my referral and go get everything checked out on me.

The at home sperm test just takes a sample and then you add a couple of drops of dye to it and it will turn a certain colour if it detects more than 20 million normal sperm per ml or if it doesnt then the colour wont show up. Im keeping my fingers crossed for a postive result on that though, but wont know for a little while yet as i want to start :sex: today and dont want to be wasting any just at the moment in case my O comes early next week.


----------



## leelee

Glad the appointment went well Sarah Melissa. It sounds like your doctor is really good and very pro-active.


----------



## Kelly9

I wish my doctor had of been like that, she turned us away three times before she realized I would keep coming back.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Yeah my doctor is really good, i knew she would be though, just gotta wait for my CD21 test now and wait until after O so DH can do the spermy test.


----------



## Kelly9

waiting sucks... I am a pro at it!


----------



## leelee

555Ann555,

You have been added!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Morning girls,

I cant believe how things have worked out this month for me, i have to go away for work in a couple of hours and dont get back until Wednesday, it is possible ovulation in the next couple of days so if i get a positive OPK today or tomorrow DH is going to have to make the drive down to the coast, this is sooooo inconvinient and i wont have internet access from now until wednesday oh and i have a cold so cant breath through my nose, which makes taking my temp in the morning hard coz i have to try and breathe though the blocked nose without opening my mouth and losing the thermometer :( :hissy:


----------



## Kelly9

That doesn't sound like fun!!! Hopefully the work trip will be though?

DH and I Had an interesting night... Dh and I ended up witnessing a house across the street burn down so we were out and about till about 330 am last night. Everyone got out and some dumb drunk guy who was trying to put out the raging inferno with a garden house got a little burned but is ok. Everyone was so lucky that there was no wind cause the house was super close to other ones and nothing else burned down.


----------



## Kelly9

Where is everyone?


----------



## SarahMelissa

Im back from work trip now and havent had a postive OPK yet so DH didnt need to make the drive down, will :sex: tonite though and hope for a positive OPK tomorrow or Friday.

OMG kelly i just read about the house burning down near you, that would have been sooo scary, glad everyone was ok


----------



## Seity

Huh, looks like this group has lost a bunch of the chatterbugs. Looks like you're both potentially near OV. Good luck and enjoy the :sex:!


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah it seems there aren't many of us left... I start poas in 2 days. Maybe we'll O again around the same time sarah


----------



## SarahMelissa

I was thinking the same thing seity and kelly, no one else seems to be around much anymore. I am hoping for a positive OPK today, i had watery cm this morning so really hoping i can O on time this cycle, i got in some :sex: last night after being away for the week at a work function and will continue to :sex: every day now until i get a temp rise, was going to use preseed last night but then kinda got carried away and forgot :rofl: oh well there is always tonight :sex: :sex:

How are you feeling seity, any MS kicking in yet, hope you are doing well xx


----------



## Kelly9

you are a couple days ahead of me but we'll for sure be in the 2ww together again! At least we'll be each others company


----------



## SarahMelissa

yeah we have been pretty much on track for months now i think havent we?? Im gonna go do a OPK in about ten minutes.

Ok it was still negative, but the line was getting pretty close to being the same colour and was a lot darker than it was yesterday :happydance: will keep up the :sex: and remember the preseed this time too :rofl:


----------



## amerikiwi

Hi Chart Stalkers,

Hope you don't mind me popping back in to check on everyone. It does seem that it's gotten pretty quiet in here. Maybe need to have a recruiting mission! 

Wishing you both the best of luck SaraM and Kelly9!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks amerikiwi.... how do you recruit? Cause we do need more people! Everyone has gotten their BFPs except a couple of us :( I want mine now... I think I deserve it! 13 months...


----------



## Seity

I think just post a message in the regular ttc area with a link to this thread for recruiting.

Thankfully, I've yet to experience MS. I'm hoping I'll be one of the lucky few who doesn't get it. But I've got enough gas today that despite being hungry I don't want to eat, so I'm nibbling on toast. 
Plus, today is my birthday-Woo! I'm 36 -haha I'm an even older, older mom!
I was at the midwife yesterday for my first appointment and she said everything looked good and I have a dating scan next week, so I'll get to see the bean and heartbeat (FX'd) and know everything is really OK.


----------



## Mrs_N

Happy Birthday Seity! 

I'm still around, just so bored of not ovulating that I've quiet recently! Off to the docs tomorrow. This months chart is looking really wierd - it was very up and down for the first part of my cycle, not it has plateaued offso muhc that my last 3 temps have been exactly the same!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Happy Birthday Seity!

On a break this cycle, but still charting. interesting to see my chart on a cycle with no :sex:. If we had I'd be thinking I'd had an implantation dip and everything this month! Crazy. Going to start ttc again next cycle as have been given the all clear by everyone.


----------



## Seity

Peach Blossom said:


> Happy Birthday Seity!
> 
> On a break this cycle, but still charting. interesting to see my chart on a cycle with no :sex:. If we had I'd be thinking I'd had an implantation dip and everything this month! Crazy. Going to start ttc again next cycle as have been given the all clear by everyone.

Woo! Good luck next cycle.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hope you had a wonderful birthday seity


----------



## Kelly9

happy b day seity! I would still chart to even if I got no :sex: it would be interesting


----------



## amerikiwi

Happy Birthday Seity! :cake:


----------



## Lori82

leelee, would you mind adding me? 

My story: Dh and I are both 27. TTC our first. IUD removal May 2009. Off BCP for over two years (due to sensitivity to hormones). The first two cycles after the IUD removal were 35 and 33 days. 

Been together with DH: 10.5 years; married for over 6

TTC since: May 2009

Charting since: May 2009 (tracking CM: May, temping & opks: July)

Other children: None


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hi and welcome Lori :hi:

I just got a super super postive OPK :wohoo: and i have been :sex: for past 3 days and will again soon and then again tomorrow morning, all with preseed :wohoo: i have finally gotten it right in the timing department :wohoo: :wohoo: bfp here i come :happydance:

Have you PIAC yet kelly?


----------



## Kelly9

yes I have PIAC, today was my first day but it was super faint so I am thinking that I might not O on time. If I don't O on cd17 I need to O on cd19 to make sure we time it right for DH's sperm. SO hopefully it'll be nice and dark tomorrow... I PIAC around noon normally I do it around 2ish so maybe thats why. 

I just caved and purchased a year membership to FF. I Like all the extras and since I will be around for a while I figured why not, it was only 45 bucks.


----------



## SarahMelissa

well i hope you O on time for DH :spermy: I usually PIAC around noon as well, but today i did it at 1pm, coz i didnt wake up until about 9am so wanted to hold it for 4 hours coz i was expecting a positive.

I purchased 6 months of FF a while back, i think i have about 40 days left, hopefully i wont need to renew, its good i like all the little extras too and its definatly worth the $40 i think. :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

yeah I always enjoyed the previews I got of it. I pee'd like within 30 or 40 mins of waking up but I Had gotten up and peed at 830 am thinking it would be ok but next time I will make sure I am awake longer, so maybe at 2 or 3pm for tomorrow.


----------



## leelee

Lori82 said:


> leelee, would you mind adding me?
> 
> My story: Dh and I are both 27. TTC our first. IUD removal May 2009. Off BCP for over two years (due to sensitivity to hormones). The first two cycles after the IUD removal were 35 and 33 days.
> 
> Been together with DH: 10.5 years; married for over 6
> 
> TTC since: May 2009
> 
> Charting since: May 2009 (tracking CM: May, temping & opks: July)
> 
> Other children: None

Hi and welcome Lori!

You have been added!


----------



## Mrs_N

:wohoo: sarahmelissa so pleased you got a nice dark OPK! 

wel come lori :wave:


----------



## Lori82

Thanks, leelee!

Hi, girls! I've been debating on whether to purchase the FF subscription. Maybe if it doesn't happen this month, I'll go for it. Does it really give you a lot more features?

Yay for the + opk, SarahMelissa! (Still haven't seen one of those for myself yet...waiting and waiting.) Good luck!


----------



## Kelly9

I just bought a year subscription yesterday it was only 45 bucks, if you do the 6 month one it is only 25 dollars so why not do that one. I like the vip one, it keeps track of more things and if more fun to play with I think.


----------



## Lori82

Thanks, Kelly! If it doesn't work out this month, I think I'll just go ahead with the 6 month. DH probably won't like it, but oh well! He tends to think I obsess over my charting already! :D


----------



## Mrs_N

total surprise this morning when i logged into ff, put in my temp and it gave me crosshairs! dotted ones, but still, i so wasn't expecting that!


----------



## Kelly9

yay for crosshairs!!!! Is this one of your shorter cycles if you have in fact ov'd mrs n?

I did have the most amazing amount of stretchy clear cf yesterday though! OMG sorry if this is tmi but it stretched like over a foot and would have more if I tried :rofl: I did a bit of research just to make sure it wasn't arousal fluid but FF says arousal fluid is not typically very stretchy so I am classifying it as EWCM!!!!!!

Sorry for the few of you who will read my ewcm post more then once, it's easier to copy and paste for all the groups I belong to.


----------



## Mrs_N

yes it would be, oving on day 19 would be a joy!


----------



## Kelly9

I didn't get my positive opk today :( so my body is not on time, which means DH and I Have to :sex: today to get his sperm to build up for possible O on cd18, although cd19 would be better. I have O'd on cd17,18,and 19 since I started charting. Just have to alter the plan a little.


----------



## Kelly9

Hey sarah, did you get your cross hairs? Are you going to be doing that at home sperm test with your DH soon?


----------



## SarahMelissa

Mrs N that is good you got crosshairs :happydance:

Kelly i dont think i have O'd yet, i got the super dark positive OPK around lunch time on Saturday so i thought i would probably O on Sunday with a temp rise today (im already monday here in Oz) Anyway no temp rise this morning, so if i didnt O yesterday then i spose it could be today and i might get a rise tomorrow. Im seriously getting sick of my damn egg though its piss**g me off and if i dont get a rise tomorrow i am gonna scream. DH is complaining of over use, but i will have to get one more :sex: out of him tonite if my O is in fact today and just have to hope that all my :sex: from wednesday last week until yesterday is enough to still pay off.

We havent done the at home sperm test yet, we will wait until O has definately been confirmed and then you need to have not ejaculated for 3 days prior to doing it, so hopefully if we :sex: tonight and i do O today we should be able to do the test wednesday/thursday.

That is really good about your EWCM i wish i would get some, i only ever get watery, however though when i am really turned on and have arousel fluid, it is really really stretcy like EWCM (even tho its not EWCM) so not sure why FF told you it wasnt stretcy because i was lead to believe that it was and mine definately is. But sounds good for you anways :) :sex:


----------



## Kelly9

hmmmm well then it could have been arousal fluid... when I googled it it said is wasn't overly stretchy and I don't seem to get it as much and stretchy as I did last night. I will have to check the arousal fluid at a point not near Ov in my cycle and see what it is like. I hope you get your temp rise!!! I am hoping for a positive opk tomorrow...


----------



## SarahMelissa

yeah definately just check it some time when you are no where near O, because i have had abundant clear slipping and very stretchy arousel fluid 2 days after AF leaving so im positive it was not EWCM


----------



## Kelly9

Boo maybe I didn't have it then! There was so much though and so so soooooo stretchy, I got all excited! I will check internally now.


----------



## SarahMelissa

it still could have been EWCM for you since you are near O :)

Were you really aroused at the time or was it just there when doing your daily check?


----------



## Kelly9

no I was horny :rofl:


----------



## Mrs_N

crosshaiors have gone :hissy: totally not suprising though!


----------



## Kelly9

awww I"m sorry mrs N, but maybe now you will have a better chance at :sex: more during the right time?

We had a wicked storm last night. Like nothing I Have ever been through, there was a tone of lightening and thunder and chunks of hail the size of grapes. I was worried for my windows and car. DH got stuck outside in the car during the worst of it, he was parked under a tree and seconds after moving it a big branch fell where his car was. I thought it was a tornado and was freaking out inside the house cause I was worried about him. Very overexciting night.


----------



## Mrs_N

yes, although dh is away this week, back on saturday. then on monday I start nights, so saturday/sunday is our only window of opportunity really!

wow the storm sounds scary! have to admit I do love a good storm, but not going out in it!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Kelly9 said:


> no I was horny :rofl:

Well seeing as you were horny at the time, in my honest opionion i think it could quite possible been either EWCM or arousel fluid then, but either way sending you lots of dust :dust: That storms sounds really scary, glad you and DH are ok though.

Sorry to hear about the crosshairs being removed Mrs N. :hugs:

Well girls.....i got a bit of a temp rise this morning...finally (mine never shots way up high in one go i get the gradual climb) anyways just out of curiousity i went to put a couple more high temps in for tomorrow and thursday, but only got to tomorrow before it gave me crosshairs for O on Sunday CD18. So im not sure whether it was CD18 or CD19, i was able to get DH to :sex: again last night, probably a waste though if O was CD18 but anways i think i have pretty much done all that i can in the :sex: department for this cycle, so i just have to cross my fingers now and hope for the best. 2ww here i come.

I really really want it to work this time because my grandma is not well, my dad called me last night to tell me she is not doing too good, my grandma and grandpas 60th wedding anniversary will be on the 12th september and my dad thinks my grandma is only holding on for that as it is all she has left to look forward to, if i can manage a bfp this cycle, by the time we go for their celebration i would be about 8 weeks and would love to be able to let my grandma in on the secret, give her somthing to look forward to and live for, as my dad says she is really depressed atm :( Please god let it work i wanna give my grandma some hope [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Kelly9

Well I hope she has something to look forward to. My great granny died 20 days after my and DH's wedding and I heard she thought she actually attended the wedding but couldn't cause she was so sick, so she held on for us the poor dear.

I got a neg opk again! I Have never had to wait longer then cd17 for a positive opk. If I get it tomorrow I can still Ov for cd19 which is what I am hoping for. Sigh.


----------



## SarahMelissa

it sucks waiting so long for a positive OPK hey, i hate it :hissy:


----------



## Kelly9

I know! Especially when it should be here today!!! I might piac later tonight and check again, I hope i get it tomorrow!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Well i hope you get it later on today then :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I have the ultimate OPK's this month as I'm having follicle monitoring so they'll be able to tell me the exact moment I OV! Very exciting! 

Hope you get you +ve soon Kelly. :hug: xx


----------



## Mrs_N

my dotted crosshairs have reappeared today :rofl: 
had all my blood numbers back (I can look them up at work) so just need to figure them out now!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hope you're blood numbers are good! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I got my positive opk today!!!!! It took almost the full 10 mins to appear though so I will get one tomorrow to. We're not Bd'ing today though, going for tomorrow so hopefully I don't get my temp rise, I am sure I won't though, I have never O'd on the first day of an opk so am not worried. Hopefully I O on cd19 which is tomorrow. I don't want a longer cycle.

Sarah we're pretty close again.


----------



## SarahMelissa

that's good news Kelly, the day before i got my super dark OPK i got what looked like it could have been a positive but after about 10 minutes too and then the next day my really dark line came up almost the second i took it out of the pee cup.

I got my solid crosshairs today for CD18, im still not sure whether it was actually CD19 though, but either way i had enough :sex: so im not too concerned. Today is CD21 for me and i am meant to be having the day21 blood test, but i have it right in not going yet dont i??? You are meant to have that done about 7 days before AF arnt you?? So im planning on going next monday.


----------



## Kelly9

yes go have them done 7 days after you O so on cd24 for you. If you go on cd25 it won't be that big a deal but don't go any later. Good luck!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Kelly, just noticed your big dip on today suggesting that your O could be CD20 not 19 as you thought, this would have to be your longest cycle wouldnt it??? :hugs: hopefully your :sex: will pay off though, i will pray for those little swimmers for you.


----------



## Kelly9

yes it would be my longest cycle! and we timed BD for cd19! We're going to BD again tonight as late as possible so hopefully around 1am. I hope I get my temp rise tomorrow I got another super dark pos opk today.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Well hopefully the timing is still ok and there are still some hanging around from yesterday fx'd


----------



## SarahMelissa

I know this probably has nothing to do with anything but for the past hour i have experienced what i could probably only describe as being a kind of slight dull ache in my left boob. Cant believe im symptom spotting at 5dpo lol


----------



## Kelly9

I randomly get one sore boob over the other, never really pinned it to a certain time during my cycle... don't want to be a downer but 5dpo is a little early :rofl:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Yeah i know it is way too early and it went away soon after i wrote that so im certain it was nothing in particular. Geez this 2ww is boring!


----------



## Kelly9

I have taken forever to get to this 2ww, I had better get my temp raise tomorrow, it could technically come as late as sat! I will die if it does!


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 said:


> I have taken forever to get to this 2ww, I had better get my temp raise tomorrow, it could technically come as late as sat! I will die if it does!

Yay Kelly and SarahMelissa,

Your both in the 2WW. best of luck to both of you!


----------



## ThatGirl

good luck both, sarahmelissa if you dont succed this month try cutting down on :sex: do it every other day not every day we failed every day and did it every 2-3 days the cycle i got pregnant, gives sperm time to re build :) x good luck ladies


----------



## Mrs_N

good luck both of you! 
sarahmelissa yes the 'day 21' blood test should be done 7dpo :)


----------



## Kelly9

Well hopefully I am in the 2ww, if the temps keep going up I know I am, but won't know 100% till tomorrow. We'll get in some :sex: tonight just incase, we tried to time it right to have the sperm build up but my body O'd later this month then any other month ever for me so it made it kind of hard. I am hoping the opk I do in about an hour will be negative. In the mean time their is a ceiling in the basement that needs painting.... sigh... and wasps to hunt for.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Well girls DH and I have just completed our at home sperm test and....................IT WAS NORMAL!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo: So that confirms that DH has at least, if not more than 20 million :spermy: per ml. So that was a huge relief for the both of us, especially DH as he was really paranoid about it. So I guess that just leaves me to be tested now. Im off to my blood test monday morning.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good luck with the blood tests hon. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

yay, great news sarahmelissa! :wohoo:
good luck with your bloods


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah thats awesome news! 

I got a freaking HUGE temp rise today so I def Ov'ed on cd20, will get my crosshairs tomorrow Yippee!!! We DTD an extra day just incase last night.

HOw do you classify :sex: at 1am? I always put it as pm for that night and not AM for then next?


----------



## Kates1122

i've just begun temping, and am stalking anyones chart i can find! I'm getting entirely too obsessed..


----------



## Kelly9

Stalking charts help you to learn about identifying things on your own chart it is helpful so stalk away.


----------



## Mrs_N

i agree, chart stalking is immensly educational! 

kelly I would put it as PM too. 

does anyone else think I've o'd as ff does? I definately don't, temps look exactly the same before and after to me!!


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hello, can I be added too please???

I ov cd15, so Im nervously waiting my POAS day ;)


----------



## leelee

jam-on-toast said:


> Hello, can I be added too please???
> 
> I ov cd15, so Im nervously waiting my POAS day ;)

You have been added Jam-on-toast!

Fabulous news about your OH SarahMelissa


----------



## jam-on-toast

leelee said:


> jam-on-toast said:
> 
> 
> Hello, can I be added too please???
> 
> I ov cd15, so Im nervously waiting my POAS day ;)
> 
> You have been added Jam-on-toast!
> 
> Fabulous news about your OH SarahMelissaClick to expand...

Cheers Leelee


----------



## Kelly9

Mrs N I don't think you have O'd either... well time will tell anyway whether or not thw witch shows up. 

I got my corsshairs today! Yay for 3dpo.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Yay for crosshairs kelly.


:hissy: :hissy: :hissy: my spotting has started again this cycle, i noticed it yesterday at 7dpo and it is still there today, so im pretty convinced something is wrong with me. I head off for my blood test in around 10 minutes, usually results are back in 2 days, but it is a public holiday here on wednesday so i probably wont get the results until thursday. I think im gonna call that fertility specialist group my doctor gave me a referral for and make an appointment :cry: Also i have noticed this cycle that my post O temps are a lot lower than previous cycles, usually i have temps around the 36.6 - 36.8 but this cycle they are kind of around the 36.4 - 36.5 which is not really looking like a clear biphasic pattern if you ask me???


----------



## Kelly9

I would say it is biphasic cause the majority of your other temps are even lower but it couldn't hurt to ask about spotting so early, have you googled it? Do you take B vits to prolong luteal phase? Might want to look into that. Finger crossed it is only implantation for you!


----------



## SarahMelissa

I have googled it Kelly and the main thing that comes up is low progesterone, which i should find out about on Thursday when my test results come back. I am taking a prenatal vitamin that contains 50mg of Vitamin B, maybe that's not enough though, do you think i should get some more of just Vit B and take that too? I will have to google that. Another thing it could be is a cervial polyp that could need removing, my doctor did mention that it could be this, which she said the fertility specialist people could do a scan for. If i hadnt had the spotting last cycle i would be hopeful of it being implantation given its the 7-8dpo but based on last month i dont have a lot of hope. Can only wait the week out i spose and wait on my test results and it the witch gets me on the weekend i will make an appointment with the fertility people.


----------



## Kelly9

Ask in the ttc section about b vits I don't know much about them. Did you dr say you had a cervical polyp or that it could be that? At least you'll get answers soon then... you never had the spotting this early in your previous cycles?


----------



## SarahMelissa

Thanks Kelly, i will google about the B Vits and if i dont find anything i will ask the girls here. No my doctor didnt say that i had a cervical polyp, she just mentioned that it could be a cause of the spotting. All year since coming off BCP i would notice spotting for about 3 days before AF but it has only been since last month that it started around the 6dpo mark. Its so annoying not knowing whether something is wrong or not though. Im hoping its not cervical polyps though that i would need removed, if it has to be anything than i hope its just low progesterone that can be easily fixed with supplements.


----------



## Kelly9

well I will hope whatever it is that it can be fixed easily and won't cause you any problems!


----------



## SarahMelissa

OMG!!!!!!!!!! I just logged into facebook and one of my old school friends poped up in the chat box and said she had a dream that i was 6 weeks pregnant!!!!!!! that's weird!!! 

I hope its a good sign.


Thanks Kelly i hope its nothing too serious too.


----------



## Mrs_N

kelly yay for crosshairs! :wohoo:

sarahm hope you get some answers soon from your bloods and such. fingers crossed its something tht can easily be sorted for you. how funny of an old friend to have that dream, hoping it's a sign! 

I got my positive OPK today - nice and dark :happydance: so fingers crossed for a good ole temp rise over the next few days. temps are going to be a bit wierd cos I'm working nights this week. guess I'll take my temp at the equivalent time 12 hours out if you see what I mean. So 5:50pm rather than 5:50am! Hoping it doesn't screw them up too much!


----------



## ThatGirl

i'll be back here in a couple of weeks baby passed away


----------



## leelee

ThatGirl said:


> i'll be back here in a couple of weeks baby passed away

Oh ThatGirl,

I am so sorry to hear that. I really am.

You take care of yourself and come back when you are ready

xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

ThatGirl said:


> i'll be back here in a couple of weeks baby passed away

Oh ThatGirl, I'm so sorry. :hugs: Take care of yourself. xx


----------



## ThatGirl

thanks ladies x


----------



## Mrs_N

so sorry to hear about your loss thatgirl :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Thatgirl I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## SarahMelissa

ThatGirl said:


> i'll be back here in a couple of weeks baby passed away

Sorry for you loss ThatGirl :hugs:


----------



## SarahMelissa

I decided to call the Fertility Specialist today to see when I would be able to get an appointment, as I assumed there would probably be a long waiting list, but I just got an appointment for next Thursday morning. So I will definately know by then if the witch gets me, im hoping the reverse phycology works though and I can cancel the appointment. If not though it will be good to finally get the ball rolling if there is something wrong.

On another note my temp skyrocketed this morning, but im sure its not really anything in particular. I kept tossing and turning last night and didnt sleep too well so that probably has something to do with it.


----------



## Kelly9

hey sarah it could be a good sign, it's super high compared to your others. You'll know soon though and good thing about not having to wait for your appointment, I had to wait 2 months.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Yeah i dont think i will bother getting excited unless it stays up that high for a few more days, my spotting continues though, a bit heavier than yesterday so im pretty sure the witch is gonna get me :hissy: but at least i was able to get a pretty quick appointment with the fertility specialists.

I just remembered a really funny dream i had last night too, i was lying on the bed with DH and i had no top on and all of a sudden i looked at my left boob and it was massive, so i was like "OMG look at my boob its f***ing huge i must be pregnant" anyway then as we were looking at it, it completly deflated back to its original size :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

That is very random! 

I just ate a yummy salad but by the end of it I felt sickish and yucky, I think maybe I Had to much dressing in it near the bottom... I never know when I put to much in. I'm watching Twilight again for like the millionth time since it came out... haha.


----------



## Mrs_N

:rofl: what a funny dream sarahm! good news on the fertility specialist :happydance: your temp certainly did rocket up today, hoping it stays there for you but boo to the spotting.


----------



## Mrs_N

so i got my rise :rofl:
i know some of it is due to working nights and a strange sleeping pattern, but it's so huge it's gotta be part proper rise no?


----------



## Kelly9

OMG yes mrs N!!!!!!!! I would say you're now officially 1dpo... if thats not a temp shift in favour of O then well it can't be anything else! :rofl: Whoopie!

I have one more day of major cleaning to do, the in laws are here tomorrow, I'll get online every now and then but not as often.


----------



## SarahMelissa

congrats on the rise Mrs N :happydance:

My temp did stay high today, actually even went a bit higher but still experiencing some spotting on and off though.


----------



## Kelly9

sarah your chart looks great so I hope that spotting is implantation... your chart is definitely looking like it could g triphasic.


----------



## SarahMelissa

I hope its a good sign although i havent had the best nights sleep the last two nights, so maybe it is just that. I was thinking about PIAC tomorrow morning if i get another high one.


----------



## Mrs_N

your chart is looking great Sarah, I hope your temp stays up I would definately test if it does!


----------



## Kelly9

I hope it gets higher for you!

Ugh it's 130 am and I can't sleep I am to excited about the in laws tomorrow... go figure sleeping is suppose to make the morning come sooner!


----------



## SarahMelissa

yes kelly going to bed will make tomorrow come faster :rofl: :rofl: im like that though and i probably wouldnt be able to sleep if i was excited about it either.

I should get my blood test results tomorrow, little nervous about it though to be honest. Oh well can only wait and see.


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hi Ladies....

Can someone help, please?

I usually temp around 6.30/7am - but this morning I temped at 5am (before I got up to pee) which gave me 36.5

then at 7am (when I usually test and when I get up for the day) which gave me 36.7

I dont know which to use as true reading??


----------



## SarahMelissa

jam-on-toast said:


> Hi Ladies....
> 
> Can someone help, please?
> 
> I usually temp around 6.30/7am - but this morning I temped at 5am (before I got up to pee) which gave me 36.5
> 
> then at 7am (when I usually test and when I get up for the day) which gave me 36.7
> 
> I dont know which to use as true reading??

Did you go back to sleep again after you pee'd? if you did then i would probably go with the temp that was taken at your usual time.


----------



## jam-on-toast

SarahMelissa said:


> jam-on-toast said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies....
> 
> Can someone help, please?
> 
> I usually temp around 6.30/7am - but this morning I temped at 5am (before I got up to pee) which gave me 36.5
> 
> then at 7am (when I usually test and when I get up for the day) which gave me 36.7
> 
> I dont know which to use as true reading??
> 
> Did you go back to sleep again after you pee'd? if you did then i would probably go with the temp that was taken at your usual time.Click to expand...

Thank you.

I did go back to bed after I pee'd!!! for another 2hrs lol.

I charted the 7am temp anyway just in case.

Thanks again x


----------



## SarahMelissa

No probs. If it was me i would go with the 7am one as well, i think i have gotten up a few time to pee before and have never even thought to take it then, i just go back to sleep and do it at my usual time.


----------



## Kiki09

HI, I have posted this in TTC section but then realised you ladies may be able to help me as you are the charting experts :) I have started to take my temp every morning, usually at 6:30 but some days it may be 6 when I get up others as late as 7, does that make much difference, or does it have to at the exact same time every day? 

Appreciate any advise from any of you charting champs


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hey Kiki i just answered your thread in the TTC section :hugs:


----------



## Kiki09

Thank you sarahmelissa, thats great, just want to get it right lol, new to all this temping :)


----------



## SarahMelissa

Good luck with it all kiki :dust:


----------



## Seity

Super duper FX'd for you SarahM.


----------



## Kelly9

yes let us know how it goes Sarah, just got up not time to get ready to go to the airport.

Hey Seity! Long time no see how is baby and you doing?


----------



## Seity

Kelly9 said:


> yes let us know how it goes Sarah, just got up not time to get ready to go to the airport.
> 
> Hey Seity! Long time no see how is baby and you doing?

We're doing great. I'm sure most of the pregnant ladies out there hate me because I feel fantastic, not a lick of queasiness or nausea. I just have to eat a lot more often and get some extra sleep. I ordered a doppler online and hope to get it in a few days. I figure if I can hear the heartbeat then I'll know for sure the LO is Ok. Meantime, two more weeks till my NT scan. Time is not going by fast enough for me.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Glad to hear everything is going good seity :)

Well i had a third high temp today, slightly lower than the past 2 days but still way up there. FF is now telling me i have a triphasic chart and possible implantation took place on CD26. I was in two minds about testing, i wanted to but then i didnt want to see a bfn, but as you know those damn stupid tests just jump out of the drawer and follow you to the bathroom......anyway i got bfn, hoping its just a bit early for a bfp yet thought and i do only have IC's. I am NOT going to test again until at least saturday.

Getting my blood results today, its only 6.30am and the doctors office doesnt open until 8am, im hoping they will be ready by then.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sarahm, it is a tad early to test, fxd you get your :bfp: Good luck with the blood tests. :hug:


----------



## leelee

SarahMelissa said:


> Glad to hear everything is going good seity :)
> 
> Well i had a third high temp today, slightly lower than the past 2 days but still way up there. FF is now telling me i have a triphasic chart and possible implantation took place on CD26. I was in two minds about testing, i wanted to but then i didnt want to see a bfn, but as you know those damn stupid tests just jump out of the drawer and follow you to the bathroom......anyway i got bfn, hoping its just a bit early for a bfp yet thought and i do only have IC's. I am NOT going to test again until at least saturday.
> 
> Getting my blood results today, its only 6.30am and the doctors office doesnt open until 8am, im hoping they will be ready by then.

It is a little early to test but it looks very good!!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## leelee

Peach Blossom said:


> Sarahm, it is a tad early to test, fxd you get your :bfp: Good luck with the blood tests. :hug:

Hi PeachB,

How are you?

xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm ok Leelee... have gone to the desperate place of trying wierd and whacky things... on the advice of my creative healer I'm self administering an olive oil enema on a daily basis... :loopy: 

Busy planning the concert I'm putting together in aid of the Baby Loss Awareness Campaign. Tickets are now on sale! https://*******.com/rcbqmr Its good to have something positive to focus on. 

How you doing? xx


----------



## leelee

Peach Blossom said:


> I'm ok Leelee... have gone to the desperate place of trying wierd and whacky things... on the advice of my creative healer I'm self administering an olive oil enema on a daily basis... :loopy:
> 
> Busy planning the concert I'm putting together in aid of the Baby Loss Awareness Campaign. Tickets are now on sale! https://*******.com/rcbqmr Its good to have something positive to focus on.
> 
> How you doing? xx

Yeah, I'm okay. Still feeling a bit ill but hoping it will wear off soon.

Sounds like a great idea and it's great to have something to focus on


----------



## SarahMelissa

Ok girls something is up with me, ive started feeling nautious and im sitting here at my desk at work and completely for no reason whatsoever i just almost threw up. (Well felt like i was going to, i kinda just gagged and had to put my hands over my mouth). Still waiting on blood test results, the receptionist told me when i called this morning that they were back and my doctor had made a note on them but the doctor was busy and would have to call me back......still waiting on the call though and its driving me mad.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Just got the call from my doctor and she said that everything came back fine and my progesterone levels were good, she said i had a serum reading of 50. So obviously my spotting is due to something else.


----------



## Kelly9

Well I want to scream :test: again soon, I look at your chart sarah and it gives me excited goosebumps!!!! I will check back again to see if you have caved in the am, my am :rofl:


----------



## SarahMelissa

I am trying really hard not to get overly excited, kinda do have a weird feeling though, slight waves of nausea throughout the day and a little light headed/dizzy


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh I am excited by your chart and your symptoms sarahmelissa! :D
and yay for good progesterone - my level was 1.1 lol! (although that wasn't post ov)


----------



## littlehush

Hey girls

Was wondering if any of you could look at my chart and tell what is going on. I take my temp at the same time, and nothing is different. But my temps are so erratic! thanks in advanced

xx


----------



## SarahMelissa

So sorry for all your losses littlehush :hugs: by the looks of things it seems as though you are only in your first cycle after a MC so maybe that is causing the erractic temps as your body adjusts again.


----------



## littlehush

This is my 3rd cycle since MC, first cycle after mc was long, 2nd was back to normal and well then there is this one :wacko:

Just havent changed the second chart on that page...


----------



## leelee

littlehush said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Was wondering if any of you could look at my chart and tell what is going on. I take my temp at the same time, and nothing is different. But my temps are so erratic! thanks in advanced
> 
> xx

Hi Littlehush,

It's so lovely to have you back here again. Your temps are very erratic and hard to read. The only thing I can suggest is if you have the VIP feature on fertility friend it may be worth putting a thred up in the circles as there are real experts on there. I did that from time to time when I was confused

:hugs:


----------



## littlehush

leelee said:


> littlehush said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls
> 
> Was wondering if any of you could look at my chart and tell what is going on. I take my temp at the same time, and nothing is different. But my temps are so erratic! thanks in advanced
> 
> xx
> 
> Hi Littlehush,
> 
> It's so lovely to have you back here again. Your temps are very erratic and hard to read. The only thing I can suggest is if you have the VIP feature on fertility friend it may be worth putting a thred up in the circles as there are real experts on there. I did that from time to time when I was confused
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey leelee
Im not a VIP tho, and dont really wont to pay for it. 
Why cant my body just be nice to me..aarrgghh!!

Hope your pregnancy is going well hun, you got any scan pics yet?

xxx


----------



## Seity

littlehush said:


> This is my 3rd cycle since MC, first cycle after mc was long, 2nd was back to normal and well then there is this one :wacko:
> 
> Just havent changed the second chart on that page...

Do you temp orally? It may be worth switching to temping vaginally if you do. I'm wondering if A) you're breathing through your mouth at night or B) sleeping erratically. You may not even realize it.


----------



## leelee

littlehush said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlehush said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls
> 
> Was wondering if any of you could look at my chart and tell what is going on. I take my temp at the same time, and nothing is different. But my temps are so erratic! thanks in advanced
> 
> xx
> 
> Hi Littlehush,
> 
> It's so lovely to have you back here again. Your temps are very erratic and hard to read. The only thing I can suggest is if you have the VIP feature on fertility friend it may be worth putting a thred up in the circles as there are real experts on there. I did that from time to time when I was confused
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey leelee
> Im not a VIP tho, and dont really wont to pay for it.
> Why cant my body just be nice to me..aarrgghh!!
> 
> Hope your pregnancy is going well hun, you got any scan pics yet?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

It's not going too bad. Sickness seems to be easing a bit!

Need to post up my scan photo. Am brutal!


----------



## littlehush

Seity said:


> littlehush said:
> 
> 
> This is my 3rd cycle since MC, first cycle after mc was long, 2nd was back to normal and well then there is this one :wacko:
> 
> Just havent changed the second chart on that page...
> 
> Do you temp orally? It may be worth switching to temping vaginally if you do. I'm wondering if A) you're breathing through your mouth at night or B) sleeping erratically. You may not even realize it.Click to expand...

I do temp vaginally as i did have that prob with breathing when i first strated charting. It may be sleeping erracticlly, i dont feel like my sleep is disturbed but with this weather who knows? Well hopefully my next cycle will be alot calmer, only got 2-3 days left of this one.

I love you scan pic...sooo cute!


----------



## littlehush

leelee...glad all is going well and your sickness is easing, hopefully you can start enjoying your pregnancy without the sickness soon, i will look out for your scan pic xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

littlehush :hugs: your temps are quiote erratic, I don't know what to suggest in addition to the things above.

so i am now in the tww officially - so happy! :happydance:


----------



## mrav1

Hey Ladies,

Pls can you have a look at my chart?

I am so confused.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/23c137

Thanks.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hi mrav1 :hi: Your chart looks ok to me except for maybe that your temps have been a bit flat over the past week, are you 100% sure your batteries in your thermometer are good? and also that you are using it correctly, as in placing it in the same part of your mouth everyday?


----------



## SarahMelissa

Ok well another high temp for me today, but i completely controlled myself and did not test. Only because i didnt want to see another bfn. But if there is another high temp tomorrow then i will definately be testing because if the witch is on the way, then it will probably drop tomorrow.


----------



## littlehush

MrsN- 2WW :happydance: fingers crossed

SarahMelissa- How exciting, hoping this is your month hun x

Mrav1- was going to say the same as sarahmelissa..also do you temp orally, if you do swith to vaginally, i found when i changed i had much better temp readings. Apart from this month that is :wacko: haha

xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Flat temps happen not the end of the world but check into the reasons listed above. Sarah I was hoping you tested!!!! I keep checking back for you.

Littlehush no idea for you but welcome back we missed you and I am sorry for all your losses, have you had any answers or apts about why you have had so many?


----------



## SarahMelissa

I wanted to test Kelly but was too scared of it being a bfn. I think the fact that i am still spotting doesnt leave me with too much hope. I will see what tomorrow's temp brings me. Hopefully though i can spend the weekend celebrating.....i wish!!


----------



## Kelly9

I will check again tomorrow!!! I hope this is it for you!


----------



## SarahMelissa

thanks Kelly :hugs:


----------



## nicholatmn

Oh, my! I need to join this group! A good 99.999999% of my time spent on the computer now is me stalking other's charts!!

(which, I wouldn't mind if you stalked mine and told me what you thought of it! ;))


----------



## jam-on-toast

Fingers crossed Sarahmellisa.x.x.x

Can someone look at my chart and tell me if it looks normal for drawing in to a cycle end.....

Thankx


----------



## SarahMelissa

jam-on-toast said:


> Fingers crossed Sarahmellisa.x.x.x
> 
> Can someone look at my chart and tell me if it looks normal for drawing in to a cycle end.....
> 
> Thankx

Your chart looks fine to me :)


----------



## jam-on-toast

Cheers!!

Guess I'll get used to this charting stuff in a few cycles. (Hopefully wont take that long)


----------



## SarahMelissa

It shouldnt take you too long :) i found stalking other people's charts helped me when i was new to it, so dont be shy to have a look around :rofl:


----------



## jam-on-toast

SarahMelissa said:


> It shouldnt take you too long :) *i found stalking other people's charts helped me when i was new to it, so dont be shy to have a look around* :rofl:


I think I will but I'll have to stop myself becoming :wacko: about it lol.

I never symptom spotted before - yesterday I was feeling sicky, like wanting to vomit. Today all light-headed then on the way home from grocery shopping I spotted a nose bleed... :shrug:..WTF is all that about. (nose bleed and light-heads I used to get with my DD). Too much wishful thinking me thinks.


----------



## SarahMelissa

well hopefully they are good signs for you. I was feeling a bit sicky yesterday too almost like i wanted to vomit


----------



## jam-on-toast

Let's hope that its good signs for us both ;)

I have to go cook now....It's too hot to be close to a hot oven!!!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

i sure hope so, fx'd.


----------



## mrav1

SarahMelissa said:


> Hi mrav1 :hi: Your chart looks ok to me except for maybe that your temps have been a bit flat over the past week, are you 100% sure your batteries in your thermometer are good? and also that you are using it correctly, as in placing it in the same part of your mouth everyday?

Hi SarahMelissa,

thanks for replying to my post. I have checked batteries and yes everyday I put it in same place. I take temps orally as it's easy to but I have tendancy for flat temps every month. 
Also, I have taken temps during afternoon, evening too and temps were different everytime.

today my temp has slightly gone up. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/23c137

pls have a look and tell me.


----------



## Mrs_N

:hissy: my crosshairs got taken away from me, I'm so disappointed :cry:

sarahm ooooh, i have everything crossed, i feel goof about you this month :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Thats weird mrs n.... if you put in a fake temp will they come back?


----------



## Mrs_N

that is a good question and the answer is.... yes! :wohoo:
okay, everything crossed for a high temp tomorrow then!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay I will hope and pray for you!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Well my temp is slightly down this morning but still up in that higher range, i tested and got another bfn :cry: im pretty sure the witch will get me tomorrow. oh well onto september and the fertility specialist :hissy:


----------



## Mrs_N

It went down :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Kelly9

I'm so sorry it did Sarah!!!!!!


----------



## jam-on-toast

SarahMelissa said:


> Well my temp is slightly down this morning but still up in that higher range, i tested and got another bfn :cry: im pretty sure the witch will get me tomorrow. oh well onto september and the fertility specialist :hissy:

Oh Sarah, I'm sorry hun...

There's a few more days yet.x.x.x

(I also tested yesterday 9dpo and got BFN)


----------



## Mrs_N

sarah so sorry it was negative hun :hugs:


----------



## ThatGirl

SarahMelissa said:


> Well my temp is slightly down this morning but still up in that higher range, i tested and got another bfn :cry: im pretty sure the witch will get me tomorrow. oh well onto september and the fertility specialist :hissy:

so sorry hun advice for next time is ignore ov tests and bd every 2-3 days if u can worked for us x


----------



## SarahMelissa

Thanks girls, im feeling pretty shitty at the moment though, i will take your advice ThatGril but i just ordered another 20 OPK's and doubt i would be able to not pee on them :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been around much. 

Littlehush, good to have you back hon. Do you have pco? I know that pco can cause hormone imbalances which in turn send your thermostat a little wobbly and therefore you get erratic temps... 

Sarah, sorry you got a bfn... fingers crossed for you hon. :dust:

Mrs N, sorry your temp went down. That's very early dpo to have such a drop... Is it possible you OV earlier? Or is it implantation?

I had 2nd follicle monitoring scan yesterday. Follicle maturing on left ovary measuring 12mm... Hoping to Ov over the weekend... That would be a full 10days earlier that usual though!!


----------



## littlehush

Peach Blossom said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been around much.
> 
> Littlehush, good to have you back hon. Do you have pco? I know that pco can cause hormone imbalances which in turn send your thermostat a little wobbly and therefore you get erratic temps...
> 
> Sarah, sorry you got a bfn... fingers crossed for you hon. :dust:
> 
> Mrs N, sorry your temp went down. That's very early dpo to have such a drop... Is it possible you OV earlier? Or is it implantation?
> 
> I had 2nd follicle monitoring scan yesterday. Follicle maturing on left ovary measuring 12mm... Hoping to Ov over the weekend... That would be a full 10days earlier that usual though!!

As far as i know i do not have pco. Do you know what tests they do to check that. I have had lots of blood tests and a scan, but for the life of me i cant really rememeber which test they did :dohh: Just that they all came back fine. Gonna have to ask my doctor what they did.

Good news on your scan, and 10 days early can only be a good thing!

Sarah, Sorry about the BFN, stay positive hun

Hope everyone else is good xxx


----------



## leelee

Sarah - sorry for the BFN

Mrs N - sorry your temp went down. Hope you are okay

Hi everyone else


----------



## Peach Blossom

littlehush said:


> As far as i know i do not have pco. Do you know what tests they do to check that. I have had lots of blood tests and a scan, but for the life of me i cant really rememeber which test they did :dohh: Just that they all came back fine. Gonna have to ask my doctor what they did.
> 
> Good news on your scan, and 10 days early can only be a good thing!
> 
> Sarah, Sorry about the BFN, stay positive hun
> 
> Hope everyone else is good xxx

PCO would have shown up on a scan most probably, but its still worth asking your doctor about. Hope things settle down soon for you. :hugs: 

The website for the concert I'm organsing is up and running. I'll keep adding to it as we get closer to the 15th Oct. https://www.babylossawarenessconcert.kk5.org/


----------



## jam-on-toast

I've also taken a lower temp this morning too, still in hope with 4 days to test though...

What's the likelihood of a Positive outcome with a lower temp today?!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

jam-on-toast said:


> I've also taken a lower temp this morning too, still in hope with 4 days to test though...
> 
> What's the likelihood of a Positive outcome with a lower temp today?!!

Your drop this morning wasnt that significant, you are definately still in the running.


Mine took a big dive though and i expect it to drop down to the coverline tomorrow and af to rear her ugly head full force :cry:


----------



## jam-on-toast

SarahMelissa said:


> jam-on-toast said:
> 
> 
> I've also taken a lower temp this morning too, still in hope with 4 days to test though...
> 
> What's the likelihood of a Positive outcome with a lower temp today?!!
> 
> Your drop this morning wasnt that significant, you are definately still in the running.
> 
> 
> Mine took a big dive though and i expect it to drop down to the coverline tomorrow and af to rear her ugly head full force :cry:Click to expand...

Ohh sarah :hugs: I'm so sorry hunx I'm really still holding out some hope for you.


----------



## Mrs_N

oh sarah so sorry it went down :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah I am holding out hope for you to! Your chart was so amazing this month!!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Thanks Mrs_N, it went down further this morning so now it is only a matter of minutes before the ugly witch arrives. It was such a cruel trick that got played on me this month though, with my triphasic chart, waves of nausea and TWO :bfp: dreams the other night. But i spose its been disappointment all year so i dont really know why i expected any different :hissy:


----------



## SarahMelissa

I think we must have just posted on here at the same time Kelly, thanks but i know im out, stupid chart it was so mean to me!!


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry Sarah!


----------



## SarahMelissa

:witch: Yep she got me :cry:

And the reason i have changed my thing to say that i am now on cycle 7 is because even though i have only been charting and using OPK's and preseed for five cycles, i did have that other month where we were just :sex: whenever without knowing anything about anything, but when i count back the days, we had :sex: in what would have been my fertile period, so thought i may was well count that cycle as another failed attempt.


----------



## Peach Blossom

So sorry Sarahm.. :hug: I'm on cycle 14 now... You just gotta keep going hon, don't give up! Love and hugs to you. Xxx


----------



## SarahMelissa

Thanks Peach :hugs: i've had a bit of a tantrum and now im ok, ready to move on and try again, figured if i stay upset and stressed it will only do more damage by delaying my ovulation or something and i certainly dont need that.

FS appointment on Thursday, scared about it but hopeful at the same time, if that makes sense.


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: sarah so sorry she got you.
Hoping your fs appointment goes well, I'm sure it will!
I will be on cycle 7 too when af arrives. Although it has been almost 9 months now and only 1 ovulation.


----------



## Kelly9

So sorry Sarahm!!!

Peach I'll be on cycle 14 in another week to. It sucks.

You've only O'd once Mrs N?????!!!!!! So whats next in your FS appointments then? Clomid?


----------



## SarahMelissa

Mrs_N im so sorry, i didnt realise you had only had 1 ovuation in all that time, makes me sound like such a bitch for whinging. im so sorry :hugs: hope things get sorted for you soon


----------



## jam-on-toast

Sarah, Sorry :hugs:

fingers crossed for your FS test.x.x.


----------



## Peach Blossom

3rd follicle monitoring scan today! Hoping it will show immenant ovulation. Had a +ve opk yesterday. Would be a full 12 days earlier than last month, but I think I can handle that!

Good luck with the FS appt SarahM. :hugs:


----------



## littlehush

Sorry sarah :hugs: The :witch: turned up for me too, so we are both CD1. Heres to lots of luck for this month :dust:

Mrs_N hope you get some answers soon hun :hugs:

Peach hope all goes well at scan :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## SarahMelissa

littlehush said:


> Sorry sarah :hugs: The :witch: turned up for me too, so we are both CD1. Heres to lots of luck for this month :dust:
> 
> xxx

sorry she got you too :hugs: oh well at least we can be buddies this month, when do you usually O?? come and add your next testing date to my thread https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/169952-september-testing-dates-may-babies.html


----------



## leelee

SarahMelissa said:


> littlehush said:
> 
> 
> Sorry sarah :hugs: The :witch: turned up for me too, so we are both CD1. Heres to lots of luck for this month :dust:
> 
> xxx
> 
> sorry she got you too :hugs: oh well at least we can be buddies this month, when do you usually O?? come and add your next testing date to my thread https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/169952-september-testing-dates-may-babies.htmlClick to expand...

So sorry AF got you SarahM and Littlehush :(

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

Sarah no don't be silly!
Littlehush sorry af arrived. 
Yes I'm hoping for clomid but think I should also have an ultrasound. Going back to gp end of month she's on hols at the mment.
I've ov'd once that I know of, didn't temp or use opks the first couple of cycles.


----------



## littlehush

SarahMelissa said:


> littlehush said:
> 
> 
> Sorry sarah :hugs: The :witch: turned up for me too, so we are both CD1. Heres to lots of luck for this month :dust:
> 
> xxx
> 
> sorry she got you too :hugs: oh well at least we can be buddies this month, when do you usually O?? come and add your next testing date to my thread https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/169952-september-testing-dates-may-babies.htmlClick to expand...

I Normally O around CD12 but on last months i Ov on CD16. So anywhere between those :wacko: 
I will go over and add my date xxx


----------



## ThatGirl

hope all is well ladies... sorry af arrived sarahm :(
i went for scan today baby and sack had gone, miscarriage could have been genetic problems or something to do with my long cycle ;(


----------



## leelee

ThatGirl said:


> hope all is well ladies... sorry af arrived sarahm :(
> i went for scan today baby and sack had gone, miscarriage could have been genetic problems or something to do with my long cycle ;(

:hugs:

Hope you are okay


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Thatgirl Hope you're ok. xx


----------



## Seity

ThatGirl said:


> hope all is well ladies... sorry af arrived sarahm :(
> i went for scan today baby and sack had gone, miscarriage could have been genetic problems or something to do with my long cycle ;(

:hugs: I miss you over in 1st tri :sad1:


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: thatgirl, so sorry to hear that :cry:


----------



## Peach Blossom

3rd scan showed the follicle on the LH ovary measuring 17mm today. They said I should ov anytime soon. All very exciting as I normally wouldn't be expecting to ov for another 10 days!! My temps seem a lot steadier too this cycle. Something I'm doing must be working!! :)


----------



## SarahMelissa

Sorry ThatGirl :hugs:

Peach that is great news for you, can you share you secret for O'ing 10 days earlier, i wanna know :rofl: :dust:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Not sure what it is as I've done so much! Think Creative healing and reflexology have been the main contributing factors, but it could have been the olive oil enemas! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs_N

thats great news peach :wohoo:


----------



## SarahMelissa

littlehush said:


> SarahMelissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlehush said:
> 
> 
> Sorry sarah :hugs: The :witch: turned up for me too, so we are both CD1. Heres to lots of luck for this month :dust:
> 
> xxx
> 
> sorry she got you too :hugs: oh well at least we can be buddies this month, when do you usually O?? come and add your next testing date to my thread https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/169952-september-testing-dates-may-babies.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> I Normally O around CD12 but on last months i Ov on CD16. So anywhere between those :wacko:
> I will go over and add my date xxxClick to expand...

I would love to O on CD12, but mine has been anywhere from CD14 to CD21 so who knows :wacko:


----------



## Kelly9

So sorry that girl, hugs!

And good for you peach! 

I am wiped went on a 3 hour horseback ride and can barely walk, good thing i don't have to BD anytime soon.


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hi Ladies,

I think I'm going to get AF in the next day or two.

Can anyone tell me when I can expect my temp to drop??


----------



## SarahMelissa

jam-on-toast said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I think I'm going to get AF in the next day or two.
> 
> Can anyone tell me when I can expect my temp to drop??

Mine will usually start to drop off the day before af and then the day that i get af it is usually back down around the coverline, but everyone is differnt.


----------



## jam-on-toast

SarahMelissa said:


> jam-on-toast said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I think I'm going to get AF in the next day or two.
> 
> Can anyone tell me when I can expect my temp to drop??
> 
> Mine will usually start to drop off the day before af and then the day that i get af it is usually back down around the coverline, but everyone is differnt.Click to expand...


Thanks sarahm, I guess I'll see it drop tomorrow then. x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Does anyone else think my temps are too steady? My chart looks so so different from usual... Bbt seems fine and batteries ok, same one I've been using for 2 cycles now... I sure I'm just being paranoid!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

jam-on-toast said:


> SarahMelissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jam-on-toast said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I think I'm going to get AF in the next day or two.
> 
> Can anyone tell me when I can expect my temp to drop??
> 
> Mine will usually start to drop off the day before af and then the day that i get af it is usually back down around the coverline, but everyone is differnt.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks sarahm, I guess I'll see it drop tomorrow then. xClick to expand...

If its still up tomorrow morning i would :test:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Peach Blossom said:


> Does anyone else think my temps are too steady? My chart looks so so different from usual... Bbt seems fine and batteries ok, same one I've been using for 2 cycles now... I sure I'm just being paranoid!!

I wouldnt be too overly concerned, try not to worry about it :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ok, will do! Thanks :hugs:


----------



## jam-on-toast

SarahMelissa said:


> jam-on-toast said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahMelissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jam-on-toast said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I think I'm going to get AF in the next day or two.
> 
> Can anyone tell me when I can expect my temp to drop??
> 
> Mine will usually start to drop off the day before af and then the day that i get af it is usually back down around the coverline, but everyone is differnt.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks sarahm, I guess I'll see it drop tomorrow then. xClick to expand...
> 
> If its still up tomorrow morning i would :test:Click to expand...

Ummh, well I already tested twice on 9dpo (too early?) and then on 12dpo and nothing. I have been using cheap brands though, so I'm not sure. Although I'm really sure the WITCH will sweep in on her broom and leave me another AF....


----------



## SarahMelissa

well its not over yet, so dont give up :hugs: 9dpo most likely definatly too early and even 12dpo could still be a bit early depending on when it implanted. anyway you should know either way in a day or so :dust:


----------



## Mrs_N

Good luck jam on toast, hope she doesn't arrive! 

A drop for me today ( is there no eye rolling smilie??)


----------



## ThatGirl

Seity said:


> ThatGirl said:
> 
> 
> hope all is well ladies... sorry af arrived sarahm :(
> i went for scan today baby and sack had gone, miscarriage could have been genetic problems or something to do with my long cycle ;(
> 
> :hugs: I miss you over in 1st tri :sad1:Click to expand...

miss you too :cry: :hugs:


----------



## jam-on-toast

SarahMelissa said:


> well its not over yet, so dont give up :hugs: 9dpo most likely definatly too early and even 12dpo could still be a bit early depending on when it implanted. anyway you should know either way in a day or so :dust:

Well that's my motto too...'Only time will tell' :haha:


----------



## jam-on-toast

Mrs_N said:


> Good luck jam on toast, hope she doesn't arrive!
> 
> A drop for me today ( is there no eye rolling smilie??)

I think she will anyway.

My body is playing tricks on me or it's more wishful thinking now as my nipples are twitching/tingling but one thinks that from far too much boobie poking!!!

I was tempted to buy another cheapy test today when I was in the store but have decided I will wait until my due date first, check on symptoms for either pregger or AF then decide.


GOOD LUCK ladies xxx


----------



## Kelly9

yes good luck everyone!


----------



## SarahMelissa

good luck jam-on-toast, your temps are still up so its looking good :dust:


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hey ladies,

my temp dropped again this morning and I have some moderate cramps and backache.

I wasn't holding out too much hope for myself this month as I felt we never caught the egg.

Hopefully we will stand a better chance this month, although I'm on vacation for a week, then OH goes on business the day I get home......Will have to do a rough calculation and hope for the best.


----------



## SarahMelissa

jam-on-toast said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> my temp dropped again this morning and I have some moderate cramps and backache.
> 
> I wasn't holding out too much hope for myself this month as I felt we never caught the egg.
> 
> Hopefully we will stand a better chance this month, although I'm on vacation for a week, then OH goes on business the day I get home......Will have to do a rough calculation and hope for the best.


its not a huge drop i would stay you are still in with a chance :dust:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I agree with SarahM Jam on toast. Keep hope. :dust: to you!


----------



## jam-on-toast

Thank you Sarahm & Peachblossom, although the cramps are stronger, backache has eased and the MOOD's have kicked in.

I Appreciate all the PMA and positive vibes in here.x.x.x.x.x.x

Had a nice warm bath, so will go dress and conquer the day ahead.

See you soon


----------



## Mrs_N

:dust: good luck jamm on toast, it's not over yet!


----------



## SarahMelissa

20 new OPK's arrived in the mail today, just gotta wait another 9 days before i start PIAC...................boring!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

I am testing soon got to get in the bathroom first.....


----------



## Mrs_N

good luck kelly, I am loving your chart!


----------



## leelee

Best of luck Kelly!


----------



## jam-on-toast

GOOD LUCK KELLY!!!

I've starting spotting, very feintly!!

Guess I'll be with the September testers tomorrow :D


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks guys but it was a BFN took it kind of hard what with the in laws leaving to. Now i remember why I don't normally test.


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: kelly


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Kelly, :hugs:


----------



## SarahMelissa

:hugs: kelly


----------



## SarahMelissa

Ok girls I have just got back from the FS appointment so I will run through everything&#8230;..I am back at work now and all the paperwork and everything is at home, so I will do my best to remember everything. 

Sorry for this being really long but thought I may as well mention everything.

First thing the guy asked was both our past histories including age, occupation, any previous pregnancies, surgeries, allergies, medical conditions or family medical conditions.

We were also told when making the appointment that we had to bring in a sperm sample. He then took the sample and looked at it under the microscope (oh we said that we had done the DIY one too and he said he had never heard of such crap and wouldn&#8217;t trust them lol). Anyway he said that the count was good and that it looked high however he was a little concerned because there seemed to be a lot that were not moving. So he made us send the sample off to scientists that do the proper evaluation, we won&#8217;t get the results of that back for a little while yet though. Anyway after that he asked DH to drop his pants so he could &#8220;feel his balls&#8221; :rofl: :rofl: DH was so not expecting that one!!!! Anyway he said they felt fine.

Next step was that he wanted to examine me, he asked when I last had a pap smear and I had one in December last year but he did another one anyway. He then used his fingers to have a feel around inside and check that it didn&#8217;t feel like I could have Endo. He said it felt fine in there. He then went on to do a vaginal ultrasound where he got out a condom and filled it with some kind of lube type looking stuff and put it on this thing that kind of looked like a vibrator. Anyway he then stuck that up there and we watched the monitor to see what he was looking at. We could see my uterus and ovaries and everything and he said it all looked great and that he didn&#8217;t see anything that made him want to do a lapsectomy (sp????) something where they put you to sleep and insert something through your belly button to check out your insides.

Anyway after that he sent us both off for some blood tests, I told him about my day 21 test last week and he was happy with that result but suggested the spotting could be from estrogen (sp?) not progesterone so a blood test was done for that and some other things, but not entirely sure on what the other things were. Not too sure on what DH&#8217;s blood tests are checking on either but he said something about chromosome somethings??

Anyway he has put me on Clomid (called something else but he said it was like Clomid but it&#8217;s the next generation of it which is better). He said you need to take it from CD2 &#8211; CD6, I told him I was on CD4 so would it be too late to take it this cycle, but he said no, just start today and take it for 5 days. He did say though that it could make me release more than 1 egg so could end in a multiple pregnancy&#8230;..eeeekkkk! Anyways that&#8217;s all good I don&#8217;t really mind. He also said that I could come back on CD12 and have a scan to make sure the eggs are maturing properly and then I could have a set of injections to make my egg release and then we :sex: but DH and I both think we will just try the Clomid for a cycle or two and see what happens. If we still don&#8217;t get any luck then we might try and scans and injection things. He said if that didn&#8217;t work then the next step would be IUI. Im hoping we wont have to go that far though.

What he does want us to do starting from today and everyday is that DH has to take 20ml of Aloe Vera juice a day, a tablespoon of Goji Berries, 10 pumpkin seeds, zinc and folic acid. And I have to take folic acid (this is on top of my pre natal vit) berocca, fish oil and zinc.

Ok I think I remembered everything, if anything else comes to mind I will add later on, my brain is just swirling with information though.

Oh and all up we spent about $600 there this morning.


----------



## Kelly9

Wow that is quite the day for you... I wish mine was the proactive, I have never even had an ultrasound. If the motility comes back bad then you will more then likely have to do IUI but if all else is good thats not bad! You'll have your BFP before long. I wish my doc gave me clomid so I would have more then one egg I figure better chances right but she wants me to wait till we get into the clinic. So annoying.

It's called a laparoscopy not a lapsectomy :rofl:

I am so crampy now I am not looking forward to the witch and I start my new job tomorrow in the am witch should be here friday sometime I will need advil for sure.

Dh said something he normally never does, he saw my pee stick today and knew I was upset cause it was BFN and he was like do can the stick be wrong? I thought it was sweet like he really wanted there to still be a chance. The dear lad is trying and it's nice.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Yep sure was a busy morning. But glad things get moving pretty quick and all the doctors and FS are so nice and really good.

:rofl: i knew i would have forgotten that word (laparoscopy) i was trying to remember it but knew i had it wrong :rofl:

I really hope DH's spermies arnt too bad, oh well only time will tell.

That is so sweet of your DH :)


----------



## SarahMelissa

Yep sure was a busy morning. But glad things get moving pretty quick and all the doctors and FS are so nice and really good.

:rofl: i knew i would have forgotten that word (laparoscopy) i was trying to remember it but knew i had it wrong :rofl:

I really hope DH's spermies arnt too bad, oh well only time will tell.

That is so sweet of your DH :)


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah I think he is getting how upset it makes me every month, I will bawl my eyes out when I get my BFP I can see it now. I might scream and cry and run to chris or he'll hear me then run to me or I'll call depending but it is a day I am looking forward to. My new store I work at has it's own bathroom to so if I have to puke I can! :rofl: I would take the worst morning sickness just for my BFP. I would do just about anything, I am going to go out and get DH zinc and folic acid to.. did your FS tell you how much to give your DH each day?


----------



## SarahMelissa

I cant wait for that bfp day either i will definately scream and cry and probably faint as well, and i know what you mean i would deal with the worst MS too just to get that sticky bfp.

I do have exactly how much of everything me and DH should be taking but it is written down on a thing at home, so once i get home tonight i will get it out and make sure i havent missed anything then let you exactly how much of everything he said to take to make the spermies better and my eggs better.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Oh i just thought of something else, he asked us whether we have been using any lube when we :sex: and i said that i have been using pressed. He knows of presseed but suggested NOT to use it, (I did mention that i had been getting it because i hadnt noticed any EWCM) he did say that just because i havent seen any EWCM doesnt mean that i dont have any up in the cervix. Anyway i iwas going to get some more tomorrow for this cycle, but im thinking i might just forget about it this cycle and see what happens. Will just have to make sure DH does a bit more work in the foreplay area :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah I stopped using preseed to


----------



## jam-on-toast

*Kelly*, sorry she got you.

*Sarahm*, all that news has left me tired!!! What a busy day. GOOD LUCK with the CLOMID next generation ;) I'm sure this will help kick start your little girlies soon enough xxxxx

My temp is down again this morning...Never mind....With all this PMA I cvan manage and I'm working on my BFP for September xxxx


----------



## Mrs_N

Wow sarahM that sounds like a really useful and informative meeting with the doctor! yay for clomid, fingers crossed for you. 

here's to :bfp: all round in september! :happydance:

cd1 for me - the cbfm has come out!


----------



## ThatGirl

we use zestica :) good luck ladies x


----------



## SarahMelissa

Ok Kelly here is exactly what the FS said me and DH should take daily.

Me - Folic Acid 5mg - 1 Berocca - 20-30mg zinc and 1 capsule of fish oil. (This is on top of my prenatal vit).

DH - 20ml aloe vera juice - 40mg zinc - 10 pumpkin seeds - 5mg folic acid - 1 tablespoon goji berries.

And kelly i believe this stuff will help with your DH's count because my DH's friend only had a count of 5 million and after taking this same stuff (he goes to the same place as we went today) it has increased to 19 million, so something there must be working.


----------



## littlehush

Sarah- So pleased that it all looks good for you, im sure DH's spermies will be fine. Dont think they sell home sperm tests if they dont work :wacko:
Good luck on clomid!
I had a look at Barocca and wow, im def going to give that a try. That is packed full of vits. I do take a prenatal but i just dont feel like its enough iykwim

Good luck to everyone else :dust:

xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Whats up with my temps ladies...???? maybe sick? I still have cramps.... 

Yay mrs n!


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 said:


> Whats up with my temps ladies...???? maybe sick? I still have cramps....
> 
> Yay mrs n!

Wow Kelly, your temps are amazing! When does AF usually come? Remember some people don't get a BFP til 18 DPO!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Kelly9 said:


> Whats up with my temps ladies...???? maybe sick? I still have cramps....
> 
> Yay mrs n!

Those temps are certainly looking promising, are you testing again??


----------



## dmn1156

Kelly your temps are rising better than mine did and i only have a 26 day cycle which is why i think i got my BFP on the 13 th day id test again in a few days dont count yourself out yet


----------



## Kelly9

OMG ladies!!!!!!!! I got my fertility clinic appointment!!!!! Sept 24th! OMG OMG OMG OMG I started to cry on the phone with the lady who was giving me the info and she was like don't get me started to!

Witch should be here tomorrow and I don't care! She can come I will be doing IUI in October!!!! Whoot one more cycle before we start!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!! Can't breath i am so excited!


----------



## dmn1156

congrats kelly well will stalk your chart tomorrow as it does still look good for you


----------



## Kelly9

it does but still not holding hopes out although now I don't care!!!!!!


----------



## amerikiwi

Kelly-Congrats on your appointment!! :happydance: :happydance:

Gotta say that your chart is looking really good right now though!


----------



## Kelly9

I know guys it's killing me! I want to get excited but part of me is saying no to wait for the clinic next month. I don't know if I am going to test tomorrow or not... I've been punishing myself and checking out the FF chart gallery for pos hpts after neg's.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Your chart is looking great Kelly. Great news about the appt. I hope you don't have to go though! :) :dust: Good luck with the next test.

I'm still waiting Ov :cry: Thought it was going to be earlier this week, but still no temp shift... The follicle was measuring 17mm on Monday... it's surely got to release the egg soon?!


----------



## Kiki09

Help! I am trying to get my chart into my signature so that I can get your expert opinions on it and I have gone to sharing, set up the ticker, copied the link but this is all I keep getting, what am I doing wrong! :nope::dohh:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Kiki09 said:


> Help! I am trying to get my chart into my signature so that I can get your expert opinions on it and I have gone to sharing, set up the ticker, copied the link but this is all I keep getting, what am I doing wrong! :nope::dohh:

In fertility friend, if you click on "my account" then click on "home page setup" you will see a home page web address bit up the top, just copy that and paste it in your signature block


----------



## Mrs_N

kiki09 you need to put the address between  and [/url*] remove the star!


----------



## Kiki09

Ok, have re copied it, lets see if this works?!?! lol


----------



## SarahMelissa

yep that worked :) chart looks good, looks as though you could be ovulating soon, do you have a fairly regular cycle?


----------



## Kiki09

Thank you, they tend to be around 32 - 36 days, mostly 32, but have not ovulated this year so hoping clomid is doing something!? I started temping in the hope that I get to see if I am ovulating, but got no clue to be honest! I hate not knowing and wish I was being monitored but just got the tabs given by my gp as says at 38, I have not got time to waste, but not having any blood tests or anything, he just said see you when you are pregnant! lol glad he is so positive!


----------



## Mrs_N

glad your GP is positive! 
I've heard so many great success stories withn Clomid - is this your first month on?


----------



## Kiki09

Hi Mrs N, yes my first month on, 50mg started it on the 8th Aug for 5 days, My Gp is great to be honest, so open and very positive, he has prescribed this way 2 in the past he says and both times the ladies got their babies, lets hope I dont break his run of good luck! lol when I asked him how I would know when ovulatng etc so I could make sure we catch the egg, he laughed and said "do it everyday, really go for it, go and catch that egg, your oh will be happy about this I am sure and yes you will be tired but what a great reason to by tired!" :rofl: I told him my oh works away a lot and I need to time his diary right, he then told me to stalk him :rofl: glad he has a sense of humour about all this though as it helps when you go and see him!


----------



## Mrs_N

:rofl: yes it's nice to have someone that can make you laugh about ir, whilst still being helpful!


----------



## Seity

Sarah that FS sounds like they're doing a lot! I have a feeling you'll have the BFP before you know it! When I got my BFP, we hadn't used preseed either because the EPO had increased my CM naturally.

Kelly9 - Excellent news on the appointment. I have to admit your chart looks amazing and AF type cramps are apparently really common in 1st tri, so FX'd you don't need the appointments, but if you do at least they are really soon.


----------



## Kelly9

temps still high today tested and nothing... cramping more today though.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Sorry you got bfn kelly. I just woke up and the first thing i did was jump out of bed and turn the laptop on to see your chart :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

haha well NO witch yet.... am testing with first response in the am if I am not spotting... I did have cramps today to that were stronger so don't know what to think... I really want to be excited but don't think it's my month.


----------



## Kelly9

BFN on the FR but it's ok! I have our appointment to look forward to so witch get your a$$ over here now! I'm prepared for her! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay! First solid crosshairs ever... in a year of charting! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs_N

:wohoo: fab news peach! 

my temp was way down today, I must have been freezing during the night! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow! Has it snowed in Suffolk?! :rofl: That is quite a dip! :)


----------



## Mrs_N

:rofl: no snow as far as I know, and I was boiling when I went to bed last night!


----------



## Kiki09

silly question but what do you mean by crosshairs? sorry!


----------



## leelee

Peach Blossom said:


> Yay! First solid crosshairs ever... in a year of charting! :happydance:

Yay, best of luck PeachB!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Kiki, when FF detects ovulations it draws in crosshairs on your chart to pin point ovulation. If it isn't sure then the lines are dotted, if they're solid lines you've ovulated for sure where it tells you. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

yay for solid crosshairs!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Peach Blossom said:


> Yay! First solid crosshairs ever... in a year of charting! :happydance:

YAY for your crosshairs :happydance:

I got mine and DH's blood test results back today and everything was fine, so obviously there is nothing wrong with any of my hormone levels, so dont think the spotting is a hormonal thing. Still waiting for results of my pap smear and swab tests and DH's SA, they said they had lots to file and enter but to try back on Friday and see if they had done it by then.

I got a positive OPK yesterday which i thought was strange but after spending the day on Google i think it was because of my Letrozole tablets causing LH in the body and i should wait about 2-3 days after the last one before doing OPK's, but i am going to do another one today just to see what it says, will :sex: again tonight anyways, im keeping the whole every 2nd day thing going at the moment.


----------



## Kiki09

Its looking good Sarahmellissa, really hope this is your month .....


----------



## Mrs_N

good luck sarahm! :dust:

my temps have been down in my boots the last 2 days - any ideas??


----------



## ThatGirl

i been diagnosed with bicornuate uterus, hoping and praying for a miracle


----------



## Kelly9

whats is that thatgirl?

Congrats sarah!


----------



## ThatGirl

/heart shape


----------



## Kelly9

Oh I have never heard of it, is that why they suspect you had you mc?


----------



## ThatGirl

no but only have 50-60 percent of successful preg


----------



## Kelly9

So it doesn't cause mc's but can cause problems with fertilization and implantation? Sorry for all the Q's I am just trying to understand better.


----------



## ThatGirl

it can course mc1s no prob with conceiving but staying preg, and problems in later preg


----------



## leelee

ThatGirl said:


> it can course mc1s no prob with conceiving but staying preg, and problems in later preg

So sorry to hear that Thatgirl 

:hugs:


----------



## ThatGirl

its ok leelee how u doing


----------



## leelee

ThatGirl said:


> its ok leelee how u doing

I'm not too bad thanks. The sickness is starting to fade a bit more every day so hoping it will completely disappear one of the days.

What do the doctors recommend you do? Is there anything that you can do to help sustain a pregnancy?


----------



## ThatGirl

nope they didnt give much info. i hate it


----------



## Seity

I'm so sorry Thatgirl! At least you have an idea of what's going on. :hugs:

Good job on those crosshairs Peach!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Have another follicle monitoring scan tomorrow... very excited as I'm hoping it will show the corpus luteum! I saw my creative healer today and she thinks I am pregnant!! I know there is plenty of reason to be sceptical of such a claim, but she's normally quite open about her doubts if she has any. She also prescribed me some progesterone supositories to help it stick! Testing on 7th Sept so keeping fingers crossed!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

ThatGirl said:


> it can course mc1s no prob with conceiving but staying preg, and problems in later preg

Sorry to hear that news. I will be hoping and praying for a miracle for you lovely. :hugs:


----------



## leelee

Peach Blossom said:


> Have another follicle monitoring scan tomorrow... very excited as I'm hoping it will show the corpus luteum! I saw my creative healer today and she thinks I am pregnant!! I know there is plenty of reason to be sceptical of such a claim, but she's normally quite open about her doubts if she has any. She also prescribed me some progesterone supositories to help it stick! Testing on 7th Sept so keeping fingers crossed!!

Wow, sounds so positive. Keep us updated 

:hugs:


----------



## ThatGirl

Peach Blossom said:


> Have another follicle monitoring scan tomorrow... very excited as I'm hoping it will show the corpus luteum! I saw my creative healer today and she thinks I am pregnant!! I know there is plenty of reason to be sceptical of such a claim, but she's normally quite open about her doubts if she has any. She also prescribed me some progesterone supositories to help it stick! Testing on 7th Sept so keeping fingers crossed!!

hope all goes well hunny


----------



## Kelly9

That girl I hope things work out for you. 

Good luck peach

Dh is in such a foul mood today, mad and sulky cause he can't have anything with flour or gluten in it bitching about having nothing to eat. I am tired of explaining why he needs to stick on his diet it's not like I Haven't made sacrifices either for his diet, I haven't had pizza in almost 4 months!


----------



## SarahMelissa

OMG OMG OMG so happy right now!! Just got the results back from DH's SA and everything was normal :) also all my hormone tests and vaginal swabs for things like infections and stuff was all fine too, so the only test result i am waiting on now is my pap smear, but i did have one in December and it was fine so i am hoping this one will be too, which means technically nothing should be wrong with either of us.......(however my spotting still concerns me but anywho).

So i guess i just have to be a bit more patient but 7 bfns surely must mean i am getting due for a bfp soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Well congrats Sarah! I hope they have another idea for your spotting!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Thanks Kelly, i am very curious to see if it happens this cycle or not, as the FS said the Letrozole may stop it, but only time will tell i guess. OPK's for me back to being negative today so i am assuming all the tablets are out of my system now, i googled around a bit and it said between 2-4 days after you take the last one and today is the 4th day since i had one. So just gotta wait for my real OPK positive now, just gonna keep :sex: every second night at the moment. Really hoping September will be my month PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA and then you will get bfp with IUI and we can be preggo buddies...................fx'd :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Awww I would love to be preggo buddies with you! Have you had any side effects from the tablets? I will be on clomid soon so a heads up would be nice. I am so eager to start IUI, this cycle is taking forever! I am on cd6 I think right now maybe 7... I took the ticker down to put the countdown to IUI on instead.


----------



## SarahMelissa

I havent really had any side effects from the Letrozole, one day i felt a bit of a headache but that could have been anything really. With the Letrozole though, even though it basically does the same thing as Clomid it is apparently better because Clomid has side effects whereas Letrozole doesnt and also Letrozole is cleared really quickly from the body and Clomid doesnt clear for about 6-8 weeks. I have done heaps of googling on them both and it is actually reported that Letrzole has a much higher pregnancy rate than Clomid and Clomid should really be replaced with the Letrozole. Up to you but maybe suggest Letrozole to your FS and see what they say or google around a bit yourself and see what you think.

You must be sooo excited and yes i bet its feeling like this cycle is going on forever, but dont worry it will come to an end and you will be on your way to a bfp before you know it :)


----------



## Kelly9

I will ask about letrozole. If I can remember! haha I need to make a list of all my questions.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Yeah i find a list helps, i usally have things i am going to ask my doctor and then when i get there i completely forget if i havent written them down.


----------



## Kelly9

same here, I just printed all my charts off to except this month which I will add if I remember. I will write questions down on a piece of paper. My biggest concern is will I be able to start the process like right away like right after apt I do not want to wait another month!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hopefully you will be able too and then October BFP :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Kelly9

I hope so cause I don't know if I will make it another month, it's all I can do to make it till the end of this cycle. 14 months, 14 cycles and nothing to show for it except stress and sleepless nights and waiting for something I don't have yet.


----------



## Peach Blossom

SarahMelissa said:


> OMG OMG OMG so happy right now!! Just got the results back from DH's SA and everything was normal :) also all my hormone tests and vaginal swabs for things like infections and stuff was all fine too, so the only test result i am waiting on now is my pap smear, but i did have one in December and it was fine so i am hoping this one will be too, which means technically nothing should be wrong with either of us.......(however my spotting still concerns me but anywho).
> 
> So i guess i just have to be a bit more patient but 7 bfns surely must mean i am getting due for a bfp soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo: :happydance:

Great news SarahM!! Fingers crossed for you! xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

I have now officially charting for a year. Bit concerned that my temp dipped below the cover line today at only 6DPO.... Hoping it's a one off.


----------



## littlehush

So happy :happydance: Got a letter from my Doctor..this is what it says:

'I recieved a letter back from the local primary care trust approving that we refer you for a specialist opinion at Queen Charlotte's Hospital in London. However they have stipulated that it is a referral only at presemt and that based on this initial referral they will make a decision whether they will finance any treatment or not.

I have therefor sent a letter to professor Jan Bronins at Queen Charlotte's Hospital. You will hear from them in due course.'

:happydance: Its one step closer to finding out whats wrong. I cant see them not funding me for treatment if i need it. It would be cruel if they did! But im thinking positive for now xx


----------



## Seity

So much good news and positivity. Keep up the PMA ladies. Those BFP's must be just around the corner! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Wow temping for one year! I hope you don't have to do it much longer peach! I had to change the time I took my temps from 830 to 615 and so far I Have slept through and taken it at the wrong time more often then not, it's to early for it to affect anything at the moment but it's annoying.


----------



## Mrs_N

yay good news sarah and littlehush :happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Have been given progesterone pessaries... Have to pop one up me bum every night for 2 weeks... Oh the glamour!! Went for my final follicle monitoring scan today... Got cramp with my leg in the stirrup whilst he was poking around inside me... Very painful and mortifying!! :)


----------



## SarahMelissa

That sounds horrible about the cramp Peach :hugs:

On another note WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! when i put my temp in this morning FF gave me dotted crosshairs for O on CD10, i think its wrong, can you girls tell me what you think???


----------



## Mrs_N

mm, i don't believe it sarah, I reckon those'll get moved!

peach :hugs: it'll be worth it!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hmm I don't know Sarah M... It does look like FF could be right... Looks like you took your temp at a different time on CD10 though, have you tried using the temp adjuster?xx


----------



## SarahMelissa

Peach Blossom said:


> Hmm I don't know Sarah M... It does look like FF could be right... Looks like you took your temp at a different time on CD10 though, have you tried using the temp adjuster?xx

Hey peach, yes i had to get up an hour early that day, but it was actaully lower than that at 36.12, the temp that is there is the adjusted one, but i left the time early so it would keep the white circle, that way i could remember which day it was that i got up early.


----------



## Kelly9

yeah you've had this before so I wouldn't worry about it hun! 

Oh so on a better note pretty sure the doc was wrong and DH doesn't have ringworm I think he has something called pityriasis rosea. Which would explain why I haven't caught it and why the rash didn't glow under a black light. Bad part is there is really no treatment for it, it just goes away by it's self.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Ok well for now i think im not gonna worry about it and just keep doing OPK's and see if it changes over the next few days. If it was right though it would mean my cycle this month would only be 23 days, so im pretty sure it has to be wrong.

that's good that your DH doesnt have ringworm :)


----------



## Kelly9

On the plus side if it is right you BD'd at the right time!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Also i just realised that if it is right, the bit down the bottom of FF where it tells you what your EDD would be if you had conceived is saying 19 May......that will our wedding anniversary.


----------



## Kelly9

awwwww although most first time pregnancies end up going over due! Something we all have to look forward to. I am looking at beginning of june for my next EDD I think but more likely end of june beginning of July if we start IUI next cycle.


----------



## SarahMelissa

:wohoo: June or July baby for you :happydance:

Well my crosshairs are gone now, when i put my temp in this morning they were still there and it was calling me 4dpo, but then i checked cm and cp which was watery and high soft and open so when i put this data in, it decided to take the crosshairs away and give me the green light again. :sex: :sex: :sex:


----------



## Kelly9

get to it then sarah!


----------



## Mrs_N

go for it sarah, the green ligh always makes me giggle :rofl:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Mrs_N said:


> go for it sarah, the green ligh always makes me giggle :rofl:

Yeah me too :) 

Well my temp took a dive this morning so hopefully that means im going to O soon and also for the first time ever i saw some partial ferning on my saliva microscope thing, that i havent used for ages because it annoyed me and never seemed to work.


----------



## Kelly9

BD your ass off Sarah!

I am on cd9 today, another 5 days and I can PIAC. 

Feeling a little off today as I partied like it was no ones business last night and drank more then I have in over a year! probably combined at that... lost count somewhere over 10 drinks. Great night though! OMG 25 tomorrow! Eek!!!! I am definitely not a young one anymore... staying awake till 3am was a challenge!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Yay for drinkies :) you are totally entitled to drink that much, your birthday only comes around once a year!!! Oh and yeah definately so not young anymore......... ;) like i can talk :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: glad you had a good time :)


----------



## SarahMelissa

Just got my super dark postive OPK :wohoo: got the BD'ing right again, i have BD past two days and will again now for 3 :wohoo: :wohoo: please BFP c'mon!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Exciting news!!!!!!! I can't wait to PIAC again, I always love seeing those 2 lines since I don't get 2 lines with the other more exciting test.


----------



## SarahMelissa

yeah same here i get sooo exicted when i see that second line so dark, only thing is im at work till 5pm and its only 11.59am!!!!!!!!!!!!!! gggrrrrr


----------



## Kelly9

It's ok you'll make it! I just got off work for sunday about 1.5 hours ago. I am knackered.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Yeah its all good, i will just have to give the gym a miss tonight and head straight home. Im happy though coz i have BD at the right time :happydance: will be interesting now to see if the Letrozole tablets fix my spotting, i guess i will find out in about 6 days time :wacko:


----------



## Kelly9

I'll keep my fingers crossed for yoU!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:( big drop in temp today.. And I'm on progesterone pessaries, so it should be nice and high... Perhaps my bbt needs new batteries...

Yay for your dark opk SarahM!! Fingers crossed for you!! :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

How old is you bbt? I would try it, cause yes progesterone does make your temps go higher... good luck peach!


----------



## jam-on-toast

OMG so sorry about this but had the strangest (but good, so I read) experience - TMI...

was on loo, having a pee, when I wiped I had lots of EWCM, lots and lots...quite horrid but I guess I'll be bedding lots - See you when I've finished


----------



## Peach Blossom

Kelly9 said:


> How old is you bbt? I would try it, cause yes progesterone does make your temps go higher... good luck peach!

I've only had it a couple of months... Also had spotting today... should be having spotting with progesterone surely... very confused... :(


----------



## Kelly9

Don't know what to tell you peach!

Jam on toast get to it!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Happy Birthday Kelly!!!

jam on toast go get those :spermy: :happydance:

I dont know what your spotting and low temps are either Peach, sorry :(

I think today is my O day, so i got some :sex: in this morning before DH left for work :wohoo: hopefully we can catch it this time


----------



## SarahMelissa

Did another OPK today just for the sake of it because i have never bothered doing them again after my first positive one and again today is another super dark positive. So O has to be either later today or tomorrow then i think. :wacko:


----------



## Kelly9

I always keep doing opks till I get a negative after a positive.


----------



## littlehush

Im sick :cry: Look at my temp! Spoken to doctor and i may have swine flu, got to get my OH to pick up the antiviral drug. So doesnt look like it will be my month :cry:


----------



## ThatGirl

littlehush said:


> Im sick :cry: Look at my temp! Spoken to doctor and i may have swine flu, got to get my OH to pick up the antiviral drug. So doesnt look like it will be my month :cry:

hugs my temps are low:shrug:


----------



## PrincessMe

Hello to all you chart stalkers! 

Ive not been here before but Im guessing the title says it all???!!!

Would appreciate it if you could look at my chart 

Earlier I posted a thread and I didnt think I was ovulating 
I went onto the Fertility Friend website this afternoon and entered my temps and this 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/28e241

FF confirms I ovulated on CD14!!! OMG!!! 

I guess Im looking for confirmation that this is right as my temps have been really weird and the chart isnt how I expected it to look
How accurate is FF? Do we know???

I know I am out this month as have already started spotting but if FF is right I think I will go out and stock up on OPKs

Just to know I ovulated would make me so happy (sad or what?!)
FX for M£ - Lets hope I ovulated this cycle and will now continue to do so 

Thank you in advance and good luck to you all x


----------



## Kelly9

When I clicked on your link your ticker came up but not your graph did you copy the address from the sharing page.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Yeah i couldnt see your chart either PrincessMe


----------



## ~Hope

I'm a little late but can I join the team? I just started charting and need to stalk some others to learn more about it!

Hope

My story: DH and I decided to start trying for a baby in March this year. I came off the BCP in June so this is TTC Cycle 2. I'm already becoming obsessed...

Been together with DH: Just over 7 years - married for almost 4

TTC since: July 2009

Charting since: August 2009

Other children: None


----------



## SarahMelissa

hi ~hope :hi:


----------



## ThatGirl

could i have o'd already


----------



## PrincessMe

Sorry I forgot to add my chart but it should hopefully work now :dohh:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/28e241


----------



## Kelly9

I saw your chart this time princess it looks good. 

Welcome hope.

Sarah looks like you might get crosshairs tomorrow?

I am bored... just relaxing before the craziness of school starts... actually got my b day present yesterday from Dh and it was the sims!!!!!! Whoot! So I have been playing it for hours!!!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

PrincessMe - your chart looks good to me as well.

Thatgirl im not sure if you have O'd yet but i spose its possible.

Kelly - Yay for your birthday present :) I think i will get crosshairs tomorrow too, i put a fake temp in and it gave me an O day of CD16, so the 2ww begins yet again.


----------



## Kelly9

I hope you get your bfp sarah! and then me right after in oct!


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hi ladies....


Sarah, Good Luck this month hun.x.x.x

HI to all the newbies on the thread....Get Stalking ladies.
Well We have totally missed any BDing we can as OH got called away last minute with work AGAIN this month, so NOTHING for us as he isn't due back now till the weekend.

My chart is all over the place too....Can stress mess about with your temps???...Can someone give me some advice.

I had lots of EWCM and womb/ovary twinges from both sides which is odd as I usually get it on the right...Also, felt heavy dragging underneath... I'm confused.


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry jam I don't know if stress can mess with temps.. I would say no but if you make yourself sick then maybe.

So I've been playing the Sims non stop and I created a sim of DH and he hooked up with some blond chick and got her knocked up in one go!!!!!! I know it's a game but come on!!!! :rofl:

I am so addicted.... if I am on less you know why... got to get in as many hours as possible before classes start on monday!


----------



## SarahMelissa

I hope so Kelly, I DO NOT WANT ANOTHER BFN!!!!!!!!!!!!! f**k off witch :rofl:


----------



## littlehush

Has anyone been ill while charting, as this is my first time being ill since charting so i dont know what is going on with my temps :wacko:

If you look at my chart, i think cd 13 and cd 14 are correct temps as i felt fine and cd 14 is lower than cd13. Then the 3 days after i was sick and had really high temps cd 15 was 37.21 - cd16 was 37.81 - cd 17 was 37.11 (ff has dicarded them temps as i ticked fever under specific)
Today cd 18 is 37.45. FF was telling me that i was 5dpo yesterday but now it has taken my crosshair away. Do you still think i OV'd on cd 12 or is my chart so messed up this month that i should give up now :dohh:

xxx


----------



## ~Hope

Can someone tell me how to share my FF chart please. I just signed up there and don't know how to share it :(


----------



## littlehush

Hope- when you are on ff page looking at your chart, just above the calender bit you will see a box saying 'home page setup' Click that and you will see your home page web address. Copy that and paste into your signature. Hope that helps xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Littlehush I wouldn't say give up just go au naturel this cycle without relying on your temps. BD every second day. I think with all your fever temps this chart won't be much help to you anyway. Good luck hun!


----------



## SarahMelissa

I agree with Kelly Littlehush, good luck :dust:

Crosshairs for me today :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

bah!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Hope

ok so I plumped for the paid subscription and added my chart to FF. At first I just put in my temps and it shifted my O day to CD23! Then I added in the positive OPK that I'm pretty sure I got on CD20 so now O is on CD21 which makes me one less DPO than I thought!

:confused:

:rofl:

Here's my new chart for all you stalkers to scrutinise :)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/hope-chart

P.S. Thanks to Littlehush for showing me how to do the reveal!


----------



## SarahMelissa

~Hope all i see when i click on your link is your circle graph and not your chart, i think you have to go into your settings and say that you want the graphs to appear on your home page as well


----------



## Mrs_N

My chart is looking very strange so far this month! :wacko:


----------



## jam-on-toast

*Sarahm:* Yeah for crosshairs!!!!

*Hope:* I see the same as SarahM - just a cycle and no chart......mayeb a little tweek on your settings.

*MrsN:* Hi, I was going to say the same about my chart this month too...very different to last month. Your temps are nice and high though.

My OH came home last night so we managed to (you know what we managed) and I think my chart isnt saying I have OV'd although I think I did already with EWCM etc......


----------



## ~Hope

Oops - try again :blush:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/hope-chart


----------



## Kelly9

Mrs N yes they are weird, does your monitor give you a book that explains what happens when you constantly get highs on it? Or is there a higher rating then high? like fertile? Don't have much knowledge on these monitors as opks work for me.

yay for poas today! bring on the opks


----------



## Mrs_N

it's meant to go low-high-peak kelly, just waiting for the peak! 
my temps seem very flat compared to other months, wonder if it's one of the many supplements I am now taking!!


----------



## Kelly9

well heres to hoping you peak soon!


----------



## wanabamummy

FF is now saying i Ov on day bloody 10(tues)!!!


I havent had a +opk yet. nor the eggwhite that i got last month!!!. i missed my temp on Thurs morn cos i didnt sleep very well. so i am hoping that i have just messed my chart up. As i was supposed to OV on Friday Day13!!

i am so rubbish at this!! I have had OV pain since wednestday. so would this be right. do you get pains before or after you ov?


----------



## Guppy051708

Hey girls, could you please add my chart?
Here's the link:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/289220

Does anyone have any opinions on my chart? This is my first month off bcp so maybe that's why the temps are messed up. Ive been taking them as I should though. I wish I knew if I ovulated or will be ovulating. It's very discouraging. :cry:


----------



## Kelly9

you could very well have messed up your chart... I guess YOu'll have to play it as O'ing as early as cd10 and as late as cd13. I can't help you with the ov pains, I have only ever experienced them once.


----------



## Kelly9

Guppy you haven't O'd yet for sure, don't stress though my first period after I would stop BCP was always like a 38 to 40 day cycle.


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks Kelly9. Im stressing so much about this because if dont get preggo this month than I have to wait a LONg time (insurance issues). I just hope I ovulate by Sept. 10...Damn the American Health Care system:growlmad:


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah their health system sucks... how long would you have to wait? That really sucks. Don't you have the wic program though?


----------



## Guppy051708

Yes, we do, however once we start our new jobs we will over qualify by just a tiny bit..i mean like within $100. We would make too much to qualify but not enough to afford private insurance rates that are $175+ per month.


----------



## Guppy051708

Yes, we do, however once we start our new jobs we will over qualify by just a tiny bit..i mean like within $100. We would make too much to qualify but not enough to afford private insurance rates that are $175+ per month.


----------



## Kelly9

That sucks, come move to canada we're great people very friendly and have great benefits! hahaha. How long will you have to wait if you don't get preggers this time?


----------



## Guppy051708

hmm...probably until december '10...maybe sooner if we can save up enough money to pay for our own insurance until the DH gets insurance through his new job.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh wow that is quite the wait hey! I hope it happens for you this month!


----------



## ~Hope

:dust: that this month is lucky for you Guppy so you don't have to wait


----------



## jam-on-toast

Crikey....my charts all over the place again this month...I've got a slight bleed too, very early - kind of like a few months ago when they went from normalish to every 15-16days...

I though tit had sorted itself!!!

HELP!!


----------



## Kelly9

Jam your temps went up that could be Ovulation bleeding.


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks tons Hope & Kelly! :dust: for you too :hug:


----------



## Mrs_N

jam is it a lot? could be a little ovulation bleed? 
guppy :dust: hope this is your month

as for me still on high *yawn* 
I am fed up of this cycle already! I want to move onto the next one so I can try out my soy isoflavones which have arrived. Have done a lot of reading on these and it seems they act like clomid - you take them for 5 days at the beginning of the cycle and they, hopefully, induce ovulation.


----------



## Guppy051708

Thank you Mrs_N. Sending tons of :dust: your way!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust::dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust::dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mrs_N

wow there's a load of dust, thanks! :D


----------



## SarahMelissa

6dpo, nothing to report, except my bordom


----------



## Kelly9

you've been pretty quite the last couple of day sarah! I've been bored to, my opk was just a wee bit lighter then the control line so will have positive tomorrow! Whoot! Just :sex: so that we can break tomorrow and BD on day of ovulation and day after with more swimers


----------



## SarahMelissa

Yeah i have been a bit quite, i was busy over the weekend with my sisters bridal shower, and then i have her hen's night this weekend coming and wedding next weekend, so im a busy girl at the moment. So it keeps me a little occupied but still very boring watching the dpo's pass SLOWLY by.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Good luck with the swimmers :)


----------



## Kelly9

lol thanks good luck with your last week going by faster! I am surprised at how fast this month has gone considering I thought it would crawl by.


----------



## SarahMelissa

That's good that it is going fast for you, woohoo only 18 more days till your appointment!!

I am going to do a test on Saturday morning, i will only be 11dpo and i know its probably a little early, but on Saturday i have my Grandma and Grandpa's 60th wedding anniversary lunch party and i would love to be able to tell my Grandma because she is dying and probably isnt going to be around for very long, my dad thinks she is only holding out for this party on the weekend with my family. fx'd


----------



## Kelly9

Awww well I doubly hope you get it this month then, I guess it would be hard not to be excited what with taking the tablets and all. I am going to be so PMA next cycle but if it turns out to be nothing it's going to hurt hard.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Thank you :hugs:

I want to be a little bit more excited this cycle because i have read a heap of success stories about those tablets that i took, but i keep telling myself not too, because it will be so hard if it still doesnt work. Definately would be hard for you if the IUI didnt work first go, but hopefully it will and you will be knocked up next month :happydance:

I am also very eager to see if i get any spotting again this time, usually it would start today/tomorrow based on previous months, i hope it stays away.


----------



## jam-on-toast

*SarahM: *Sorry about your Grandma..I hope this is your month and you can share some very special news with her indeed,

*Mrs_N:* there isn't an awful lot of bleeding, although I'll monitor it today as I just got up...

We BD last night anyway to see if we could catch our little Eggy friend and my CP is high/open/firm....

Let's watch and see.

Good Luck to all you ladies this month!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Thanks Jam, i hope i can share some miracle news with her too.

Ok so i have a dilemma, my VIP subscription to FF runs out in 3 days, so do i go with another 6 month subscription or work a PMA and just get the 3???

Decisions decisions :dohh:


----------



## Kelly9

I would just get the 3 month sarah

I hope it's not AF Jam!


----------



## ~Hope

I plumped for the 12 month FF subscription - it was offering it up for $45 and when TTC is over I'll use it to track my pregnancy :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Thats what I did, got the full year for 45 bucks and figured I would chart my temps throughout my pregnancy


----------



## SarahMelissa

Ok i think i will just go with the 3 months. 7dpo still nothing to report BUT so far no spotting......touch wood.

On another note not really TTC related DH got bitten by a spider last night about an hour before i got home, he caught the spider and put it in a jar and showed me when i got home and i told him we should take it to a doctor or something just to make sure it wouldnt poison him or anything, but he reckons he felt fine and it only said on google to go to the doctor if the area went numb or swollen or he felt funny. Anyway i said to him it better not poison your :spermy: :spermy: :spermy: :rofl: :rofl: geez im caring arnt i :) :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

thats ok I would have said that first to.... and that is exactly why I will not go to australia! I hate spiders so much but I also won't go to mexico for the same reason so its not just australia. :rofl:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Its not like us Aussies have spiders all over the place or anything :rofl: he had brought the clothes in from the clothes line and tipped them out on the bed and one must have gotten in the clothes from the bushes that are right next to the clothes line.


----------



## jam-on-toast

sarahm: I would only go with the 3 months too.

Our dream is to move to Austrailia - we should be there within the next 10yrs.. So not so long to go now!!!!

I got my Crosshairs today, although also got AF cramps too.

Off on my trip tomorrow morning for a week, so Not sure I'll be temping now.


----------



## SarahMelissa

YAY for crosshairs Jam. What part of Australia are you thinking of moving to??


----------



## jam-on-toast

OH wants to go South as he has a lot of friends there due to his business.

Me, I don't mind. I have a few friends there, well In POrt Kennedy anyway.


----------



## SarahMelissa

So you will probably end up in either Sydney or Melbourne then, Im in South East Queensland. I havent heard of port kennedy lol what State is that in?


----------



## SarahMelissa

Doubt this is anything but for the past 2 nights i have had to get up to pee, i never normally need to do that.


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all! I survived my first day of big bad university today although I have to say I am sooo tired didn't sleep barely a wink last night. Also got my second positive opk today! It went positive in a minute or less. I might get another pos tomorrow but should be O'ing today or tomorrow. Woohoo! 

The clothes line spiders are my biggest fear!!!!! I don't use my clothes line cause of them :rofl: I have quite the fear. I shivered just now thinking about one.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Yeah i hate spiders too but honestly i dont really see that many around, however there was another one on the roof of my bedroom this morning, typical after i just told you aussies dont have spiders everywhere :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Ok well i can offically say that i have completly checked out all ok. I just got the final test result back from FS that i was waiting on and that was my pap smear, and it was also fine, so that was everything. Nothing found that could have caused my spotting, but i have made it to 8dpo now and it is still staying away, fx'd.


----------



## ~Hope

Kelly9 said:


> Thats what I did, got the full year for 45 bucks and figured I would chart my temps throughout my pregnancy

Kelly - did you also see the pregnancy tracker? That's included in the $ so you can track symptoms and doc appts and baby growth and stuff


----------



## Seity

~Hope said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> Thats what I did, got the full year for 45 bucks and figured I would chart my temps throughout my pregnancy
> 
> Kelly - did you also see the pregnancy tracker? That's included in the $ so you can track symptoms and doc appts and baby growth and stuffClick to expand...

I got the full year at $45 as well, but instead of using the pregnancy tracker I put my account on hold. That way after the baby is born I can use the account again to track my temps.


----------



## Kelly9

I did see that, I didn't realize you could put it on hold, I'll probably do that. Only 15 more days to go!!! I will be cd1 on my appointment day! Yippee!!! Perfect timing.


----------



## SarahMelissa

That's great news Kelly, CD1 for your appointment day, how good is that!! :happydance:

Im super excited because i am now 9dpo and still no spotting yay for me! Also i have now had to get up for 3 nights in a row now to pee, which is kinda strange for me. But other than that not feeling anything else. I even stood in front of the mirror for about 20 minutes this morning looking at and feeling my boobs to try and see if they looked or felt any different.......they didnt :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

Hahahaha I stare at my boobs to. Yay for no spotting!!!!! So when are you going to test?


----------



## SarahMelissa

Yeah i am constantly staring at my boobs......when i get dressed, when i get undressed, when im in the shower, in the mirror after i get out of the shower, in the change room at the gym :rofl: :rofl:

Im still going to stick with my idea to test on Saturday at 11dpo so that if by some kind of miracle i could tell my grandma at lunch on saturday. My temps are looking a little bit lower than they have in previous months though, especially this mornings, im hoping they go up higher tomorrow.


----------



## SarahMelissa

I was just out at the shops picking up some stuff for work when i walked past the aisle of products and stuff when i noticed the FRER's, anyway they screamed out "buy me" so of course i had to oblidge. I have never looked at HPT's in the shops before because whenever i order OPK's they always come with about 5 HPT's so just never bothered. Anyway after reading a lot of stuff on here about IC's i dont know whether to fully trust them or not........(albeit they have always given me the correct result, just not the one im looking for :rofl:) Anyway so i got a box of 3 for $16 (no idea whether that's cheap or not??) anyway so i am going to do a FRER on saturday at 11dpo surely it should show a bfp if i do have one coz the box says it can show up at 6 days before AF and you dont even need to use fmu. Anyway so that is my new plan FRER on saturday at 11dpo!!!!! fx'd it gives me a bfp. It will be my sisters hens night on saturday so if it is bfn then im gonna drink, coz i was planning not to.


----------



## ~Hope

Kelly - great news about your appt and CD1

SarahM - good luck with that frer - and I think that was a good deal you got too :)


----------



## Kelly9

yes a very good price, I normally get 2 for 14 dollars so thats not bad at all. I don't buy the store ones anymore but when I start IUI I guess I will have to. I will also get more cheapies.

Well off to do a reading for class.

Yay for still not spotting Sarah! I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Enjoy the reading Kelly.

still no spotting whatsoever :happydance: :happydance: i peed on an IC this morning just for the sake of it, :bfn: im kinda excited about doing the FRER tomorrow but now also scarred and kinda dont want to coz if its a bfn it will ruin the weekend. :dohh:

My temp went up a bit again this morning though which i am happy about, it was a little low yesterday for my liking.


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck peeing on a stick! The reading is done for todays classes now on to the reading for tomorrows classes! Ugh... but who am I kidding? I love being back in university


----------



## SarahMelissa

That's great you are loving uni :)

Im sitting here at work and no one is here, im sooo bored. Nothing to do so i went to the loo and checked that i still didnt have any spotting and i dont :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: OMG i need something to do :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

I think you shouldn't worry about it. Yay one more class then it's the weekend and I get to work! lol.


----------



## Seity

FX'd for you Sarah.


----------



## SarahMelissa

:bfn: on the FRER dammit :hissy: still no spotting though and temp up high again this morning. AF will get me Monday


----------



## Kelly9

Well it's only the first month of the druggies so give it time hun! At least it fixed your spotting and all your results are great so don't stress it WILL happen for you!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Thanks kelly :hugs: that is one positive though, it has stopped the spotting so i definately cant complain about that, maybe october will be my lucky month, i only have 2 weeks left of work and then we are having 2 weeks holidays so we will be on hols for my next O, maybe that will do the trick, also if you get lucky with the IUI in october we will be due at almost the exact same date, give or take a week or so :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Yay!!!! It's a lot of if's but I can actually be more positive now about it all.


----------



## SarahMelissa

you can definately be more positive now things are rolling for you :)

12dpo and still no spotting :happydance: so happy! Temp went really high this morning for me, higher than it has ever been, and i know it was my sisters Hen's night last night but i only had 1 drink at 6pm so i dont think its alcohol related. I had a headache and tummy pains so didnt end up feeling like drinking. It did kind of expect it to drop today....hhhmmm, i didnt test though, i assume it will drop tomorrow.


----------



## Kelly9

Well wait till monday before you test again! That will make you 14dpo I think it's as good a time as any.

ps, you're never online anymore :(


----------



## SarahMelissa

yes i will defiantely wait another day or so before i would test again.

Are you talking about MSN?? sorry i know i wasnt online much at all last week, i had quite a bit of stuff to do at work, so didnt get a chance to get on during the day like i normally do. I should be able to get on this week though, i finished up most of what i had been working on, on Friday.

yay for your crosshairs btw :happydance:


----------



## amerikiwi

SarahM, your chart is looking really good! Good luck for tomorrow. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ~Hope

Sarah - sorry about the :bfn: I hope you still had a good day. Your chart is looking good and they do say it takes longer to show on a frer for boys. Its definitely different to last months - I hope your temp stays high and AF stays away :dust:

Kelly - :yay: for your crosshairs and :dust: for you this month too!

My temps are looking a bit erratic but I'm still waiting to get to O. I might have to start poas soon as my cycles aren't regular and I don't want to miss it if this is a short cycle!


----------



## Seity

I agree that your chart looks really good Sarah. I had my BFN 2 days before my BFP, so FX'd you get that positive on Monday.


----------



## grumpygal76

can someone tell me what they think?
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/298210


----------



## Kelly9

grumpygal your chart looks great so don't worry about it.

When are you testing again Sarah?


----------



## Guppy051708

Im w/ GrumpyGal. could someone also tell me their opinion on my chart? I am 6 dpo today and had a huge temp drop. I did read that implantation is likely on 6 dpo and that with this many women get a large temp drop (sorta like the temp drop prior to ovulation). does anyone thinks this is the temp drop for implantation that I am hoping for or is this me getting my hopes up? :shrug:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Kelly9 said:


> When are you testing again Sarah?

I dont need to Kelly, the huge drop happened this morning :hissy:

One good thing though is that this has been my first cycle ever since BCP that i have not had one single day of spotting in the luteal phase.


----------



## grumpygal76

I have white milky lotiony cm a little stretchy at 5 dpo is that good?


----------



## wanabamummy

I had a drop this morning too! what does this mean? surely too early for AF???


----------



## grumpygal76

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/298210


----------



## wanabamummy

grumpygal, yours looks ok to me!!! all the norm!


----------



## grumpygal76

im hoping for a BFP I don't know what to look for in my chart though


----------



## wanabamummy

I think the temp is just meant to stay up! it drops wehn AF comes so if it stays up then yu should have your :bfp:!! good luck!!


----------



## Kelly9

Mine went low today to and I even took it way later then I should have but I noticed you had a hollow circle so that could be why its weird. 

Whoot for no spotting!


----------



## SarahMelissa

OMG Kelly 10 more days :wohoo:

I was at another shop today and saw a box of 3 FRER's for $10.95 how cheap is that!! i didnt get any more but i will definately get them from there next time.

Still waiting for stupid witch to show her face, still no spotting though :happydance: i made it all the way


----------



## Kelly9

I am so happy you did make it all the way. And I know 10 days I can hardly belive it, I can also hardly believe I am awake at 615am! Ugh my mon wed fri class at 8 sucks!

Dh should be getting home from his shift like any minute so I can kiss him goodbye


----------



## wanabamummy

I have no idea why i have a hollow circle. maybe that means that ff doesnt have a clue either!


----------



## wanabamummy

just worked it out. hollow circles means a different time in taking temp. 

ie mine is usually at the weekend!!


----------



## Kelly9

oh ok! yeah mine goes hollow when I record a different time.


----------



## SarahMelissa

My :witch: is missing :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thats great SarahMelissa! I mean, maybe you are preggo afterall?!?!?


----------



## SarahMelissa

Thanks Guppy, but with my low temps i dont think so, i think she is just playing games with me


----------



## Guppy051708

that damn :witch:!:growlmad:


----------



## Kelly9

Well you can always test if she doesn't show in another day or so


----------



## SarahMelissa

I will tomorrow if she doesnt show today, can you believe i was actually jumping up and down this morning to try and make it come out :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

Hahahaha I always have sex when I am close and it's just a matter of half a day, it's suppose to help for some reason.


----------



## SarahMelissa

I might have to try that tonight if nothing happens today.


----------



## Kelly9

It hasn't worked for me before but it might for you!


----------



## SarahMelissa

she got me :witch:


----------



## Kelly9

Awwww sorry! But hey no spotting so thats a plus!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Yeah defiantely 14 day LP with no spotting is great


----------



## Peach Blossom

That's great news about the spotting SarahM... Pants about the :witch: though :hugs:

my temps are doing strange things... Wondering if it's cos we turned the heating on in the flat in the mornings... Surprised FF hasn't put crosshairs on CD4 from the state of my chart!! The mysteries of my body continue!


----------



## grumpygal76

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/298210

how does my chart look. Im dying to test again. I got a BFN this morning :(


----------



## Mrs_N

it is looking like another anovulatory cycle for me :(


----------



## grumpygal76

:(


----------



## Mrs_N

grumpygal your chart is looking good, but i think it is too early to test! try and hold out another couple of days at least


----------



## grumpygal76

i know im gunna try not to test for 3 more days


----------



## Guppy051708

hows my chart looking. Got a :bfn: today (9 DPO) with the 20 hCG level tests.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Guppy051708 said:


> hows my chart looking. Got a :bfn: today (9 DPO) with the 20 hCG level tests.

I think your chart looks really good, wait another couple of days and test again.


----------



## Kelly9

Grump and guppy you're testing to early, you should never test before 10dpo to be accurate and even then in a lot of cases it's to early. SO wait till like 11 or 12dpo the have a go again.

Mrs N I am so sorry about your cycle, have you managed to get clomid prescribed?


----------



## SarahMelissa

Mrs N i saw someone post a link the other day about getting 30 tablets of Letrozole (which is what i am on) for free, i paid almost $200 for mine. You can get the form from here femara.com i think its for people in the US so im not sure where you are, but it could be helpful???


----------



## grumpygal76

i know i tested early. I was hoping to be like some who were lucky enough to get BFP early. i am still holding on.


----------



## Guppy051708

Diddo Grumpy! Good luck! :dust:


----------



## jam-on-toast

Good Luck ladies....

I'm back off my holidays and wish I hadn't bothered now. (Cry).

Anyway, I'm due, no symptoms as of yet except I'm a grumpy bum and want to strangle someone right now. Witchy poo is on her way.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Your not out yet Jam and Guppy congrats again on your bfp :wohoo:


----------



## grumpygal76

can someone tell me what they think of my chart.
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/298210


----------



## Mrs_N

Kelly9 said:


> Mrs N I am so sorry about your cycle, have you managed to get clomid prescribed?

Nope! Not yet anyway.


----------



## Kelly9

Guppy you got a bfp? Congrats.


----------



## Mrs_N

thanks for the info sarahm :)
guppy - congrats!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Yep. I got a really :bfp:!!! :happydance: w/ the clear-blue easy digital test. ... Trust me! I am just as surprised as you! I didn't think I actually would get that at 10 DPO but you know how us TTC women are! lol ^_^

Thanks so much ladies! :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

Mrs N got a medical questions for you, my mom wants to know if there is a difference between IGG and IGG2 something like immunoglobulin G and Immunoglobulin G2? If you know what it is that is of course!


----------



## SarahMelissa

My sisters wedding tomorrow, goona be a huge day, so excited :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for fun sarah I am in class right now waiting for Dane cook tickets to go on sale so I can em!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Yesterday was a great day, even though i remained completely sober so i didnt mess with the Letrozole :)


----------



## Kelly9

Awww glad to hear the wedding went off well! I thought about it once or twice actually and wondered. It's only Sat here now haha, this whole day behind you is so weird.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Yeah it was great, aww your so sweet, thanks for thinking about it :) i will put some pics up on facebook later. It 9am Sunday here at the moment, need to go and do the grocery shopping but soooo dont want to!!


----------



## Kelly9

It's 5pm sat here and we'll be off to a friends place soon which will take my mind off my impending midterm on monday. I studied for 4.5 hours today and have another 4.5 or more tomorrow then another monday before I write it. Arg... I have spots on my face from the stress.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Argh you poor thing!! Well i hope you enjoy your friends place and it takes away some of the stress....for a little while anyways :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

so 11 dpo and my temps sucks still. Although it has been colder out here with fall starting today! I am hoping to get october without having to turn my heat on but we'll see. We still are getting nice warm days like between 20 and 28 celcius but it's around 0 in the mornings which makes for cold cars.


----------



## leelee

Congrats on your BFP Guppy!


----------



## Kelly9

How goes it leelee?


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 said:


> How goes it leelee?

Hi Kelly,

All is going well. The sickness is gone and my energy is starting to return :) I have started feeling the baby moving. It is very gentle, like someone is gently flicking me from the inside but so lovely to feel it.

I see your appointment is in 3 days. I hope it goes well. How are you feeling about it?


----------



## Kelly9

I am excited but also worried, I am afraid they'll give us more bad news since we haven't really gotten any good news from any specialist appointment. So I guess the waiting will be over for that soon. Other then that school has kept me busy I have a midterm in a few hours and was just taking a break from studying.


----------



## zolwis

I'm new!! please add mine :) xx

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29c7dc


----------



## Kelly9

Hey zolwis welcome, is there anyway you can change your FF chart to a graph format most of us don't use the wheels and don't interpret them well.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hi zolwis :hi: i didnt even get your homepage up from that link, i just got an error.


----------



## Kelly9

I can't see it anymore either.

I'll be 13dpo soon.


----------



## SarahMelissa

WTF!!!! Look at my temp from this morning :rofl: :rofl: :wacko: :wacko:

I did have to get up about an hour earlier this morning, due to having to start work at 5.30am and also for the first time all year, i actually forgot to take my temp before getting up, i got up and went to pee and as i was peeing, i was like "f**k my temp!!" :rofl: :rofl:

I didnt think it would really affect it that much though :dohh: :dohh: oh well i will BD tonight just in case, but if it is back to a normal temp tomorrow, i think i just might discard this mornings one.


----------



## Kelly9

I have had a temp like that once or twice and they were legit it was weird. I think I am going to test tomorrow instead of on thursday, I figure it won't make a difference anyway it's going to be BFN.


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 said:


> I am excited but also worried, I am afraid they'll give us more bad news since we haven't really gotten any good news from any specialist appointment. So I guess the waiting will be over for that soon. Other then that school has kept me busy I have a midterm in a few hours and was just taking a break from studying.

Ooh 1 day! I'm sure it is natural to be worrying but the great thing is that they are taking your seriously and any potential problems they will be able to sort out quicker for you.

I can't wait to hear how you get on :)


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi: You can add my chart too!
www.fertilityfriend.com/home/220ac5


----------



## Kelly9

Well in 24 hours we should know what route we'll be taking.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Kelly9 said:


> Well in 24 hours we should know what route we'll be taking.

Good luck kelly.....btw your chart is still looking good too!


----------



## Kelly9

My chart always looks good right up till the day I get AF. My last two months were crazy high and AF still came. But thanks!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Well best of luck for tomorrow, hope it all goes well :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks so much!


----------



## Kelly9

Posted in my journal.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Oh Kelly, im so so sorry, i dont know what else to say hunni, sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

SO where is everyone?


----------



## SarahMelissa

Im here, probaby wont be about during the days as im on holidays now so will be out and about, i have spent the day down the coast today jetboating which was heaps of fun.

How you doing Kelly?? :hugs:

I am getting so pissed off with my OPK's I think I must have a dud batch, my control lines are hardly even coming up, i just did my second one for today and there was no test line whatsoever, but there was a second line between the green end bit and the control line and it was a horizontal line..........WTF is that about?? Im so mad at them, they have never failed me before and now im about to throw them out the fken window :hissy: Ok rant over :rofl:

How is everyone else going?


----------



## Kelly9

Lol it's ok sarah! Just go by temps and CM and you'll be fine. I am day 3 of serophene which is a clomid pill and it makes my tummy feel weird, not like sick or sore just funny tingly feelings. I will start POAS on cd10 this cycle as I can O anywhere between cd12 and 16 I think doc told me 5 to 9 days after last pill or something.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Yeah if i just keep :sex: i should be covered, i did one with FMU just now to see if they were all dud, and this one looked fine, it was a negative though, so will do another one at lunch time.

My letrozole is meant to make you ovulate somewhere between 5-9 days afer teh last one too, i think today is day 8 for me so should be today or tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Yeah if i just keep :sex: i should be covered, i did one with FMU just now to see if they were all dud, and this one looked fine, it was a negative though, so will do another one at lunch time.

My letrozole is meant to make you ovulate somewhere between 5-9 days afer teh last one too, i think today is day 8 for me so should be today or tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## Kelly9

Don't worry about it you should be fine. I will be happy to O on cd15 or 16 this month, kind of excited to see how soon it will be. When did you start peeing on a stick?


----------



## SarahMelissa

Yeah im dying to know when i will O this month too, because i had the tablets earlier this time, or whether that makes no difference. I took the letrozole from CD2 - CD6 but i didnt start PIAC until 4 days after the last one because they have LH in them so you actually get a false positive result, you need to wait 4 days for it to clear from your system, i dont know whether the ones your on will be the same or not though??


----------



## Kelly9

Not sure, I can start on cd11 that will be 4 days after last pill. means I will use one less opk to. I just hope it gets me going early, when did you O last month and when do you normally O?


----------



## SarahMelissa

Well before i started on the letrzole my O had been anywhere from CD14 - CD23 with the average probably being around CD18 or 19. Last month i took the letrozole from CD4 - CD9 and O'd on CD16, this cycle i took them CD2 - CD6 so two days earlier, so if it were to make me O two days earlier than last month then that would mean today on CD14, so i guess i will find out in the next couple of days.


----------



## Kelly9

Well your temp did go up a bit so you could have yesterday. SO I can expect to O around cd15 then. I took mine cd3 and normally O on cd19 as well. It will be nice to have a shorter cycle.


----------



## SarahMelissa

I did another OPK a couple of hours ago and it was an ok test this time and it was positive, not a super dark positive but the 2 lines were the same colour, so my super dark one will probably be tonight or tomorrow, so i have just been :sex: used preseed again too even though FS said not to :dohh: so im assuming my O will probably be tomorrow. It is nice to have shorter cycles and not have to wait so long for a postive OPK.


----------



## Kelly9

Yes I am looking forward to that the most. My poor ovaries feel like they have been through a marathon, I wonder how many eggs I am producing. One more pill tomorrow.


----------



## SarahMelissa

I hope you start feeling better once you had your last pill, i dont get any side effects from the letrozole at all hardly, it causes some spotting for the days i take it but that is all. I got a postive OPK last night and another super dark postive this morning with fmu, so O will probably be today for me, probably during the night, so looks like i O'd on CD15 again like i did last month, so obviously taking the tablets a couple of days earlier didnt mean O a couple of days earlier, but either way i have :sex: at the right times so i am happy.......well for now anyway.


----------



## Kelly9

Thats good to hear! I am hoping to O on cd15 or lower so it gives me hope. My side effects are very mild I can just feel stuff happening and have had 2 hotflashes so far but they are nice cause I Am always cold.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Well im always hot so im glad my tablets dont give me hot flashes :rofl:

I actually think i am going to O today on CD16 my OPK was still positive this morning (not as glaringly positive as yesterday but still a definately positive) with fmu and my temp hasnt gone up yet, and when i look back at last month when i thought i O'd on CD15 it was actually CD16 :dohh: anyways i have had lots of :sex: so im well and truely covered, will get one last session in tonight and hopefully my temp will start to go up tomorrow morning.


----------



## Guppy051708

Good luck SarahMelissa! :) :baby: :dust:


----------



## ThatGirl

can someone have a look at my chart please


----------



## SarahMelissa

ThatGirl said:


> can someone have a look at my chart please

It looks good, could that be possible implantation on Tuesday? When are you planning to test?


----------



## ThatGirl

not 100% sure when i o'd due to having a cold i tested monday BFN and yesterday BFN maybe in a week or so i aint had AF since MC yet x


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck that girl. 

Sarah I don't mind the hot flashes they keep me warm. I took my temp today then came to record it and a must have hit the button cause it beeped and my temp was gone. So who knows what it was. At least it wasn't right before O that it happened. 

I am off to get my eyes tested in about 20 mins, woohoo.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Yes very lucky that didnt happen at O time, it would annoy me all day though not knowing :rofl:

So are you back from having your eyes tested yet??

I got my temp rise this morning so 1dpo for me, another 2ww begins.


----------



## Mrs_N

yay for the tww sarah, hope this is your last one! :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

OH yes I did, I need reading glasses, I mean he said I don't have to have them but it makes it easier. I got some really nice funky ones.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Yay for funky glasses lol How you feeling now your tablets are finished?

Im 2dpo and bored! :wacko:


----------



## Mrs_N

i love funky glasses but they so don't suit me! my reading glasses are the ones with the barely there frames, i can't wear the cool chunky ones!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Got my crosshairs today :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

I am still feeling bloated with bad headaches, keep getting hot flashes to so hopefully they will pass soon. They are funky glasses but not chunky, I look terrible in most glasses these ones are colourful with no frame portion on the bottom of the lense. I can't wait to get them, and they look good if my hairs is up which is mostly always is.


----------



## Mrs_N

yay for crosshairs sarahM :wohoo:

ooh they sound nice kelly :)

i do not know what is going on with me at the moment, so confused :wacko: i have shadows (think they are evaps on hpts) and my temp went up this morning :wacko:


----------



## SarahMelissa

That's quite a nice rise Mrs_N.....could it be ovulation? Did you :sex: around that time?


----------



## Mrs_N

oh wow i wonder if it is ovulation, interesting thought there sarahM! if so we have only :sex: once in the window of opportunity - I was on nights last week. 
Looks like dh will be getting some tonight just in case! :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

I cant make much out cause you didn't temp the whole time but I would go with possible ovulation to, I would still be thinking about those shadows but if there is no colour to them they should be evaps. Get to it mrs N!


----------



## ThatGirl

af here so baby making time soon


----------



## SarahMelissa

ThatGirl said:


> af here so baby making time soon

sorry she got you :hugs: best of luck for next month :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

good luck on next month! At least you are looking forward to the action of baby making.

Ok done reading like a gazillion pages of boredom! Now on to 3 more classes of power point slides and I am done the note taking!


----------



## Mrs_N

good luck catching that egg thatgirl :D


----------



## ttc#2usmcbaby

i'm a rookie stage of BBTing. I hope that i can get my chart added. i'm on CD4 now idk if my temps are normal. AF looks like she'll be leaving sometime today or tmw. 

here's my link: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/23b9d5


----------



## Kelly9

I hope we do catch it. Unlikely but it would be a nice surprise. How are you today mrs N? Any new news about AF or lines?


----------



## SarahMelissa

Im back :) had a great couple of days on Moreton Island Wild Dolphin Resort, i went quad biking, sand taboggining, got massaged, hand feed dolphins and went snorkling, it was great:).......down to the 1ww now :wohoo:


----------



## Mrs_N

glad you had a nice time!
I am now thinking I did ov at the weekend, temps fit with that if you look at the overlay. I've done an override on ff as it's not recognising it, probably because of the lack of data


----------



## Kelly9

Yay mrs n! When are you testing again?

I got an almost positive opk today so will get one tomorrow and should ov by friday!!!!! Earliest ever at 16dpo thanks to the clomid.


----------



## leelee

ttc#2usmcbaby said:


> i'm a rookie stage of BBTing. I hope that i can get my chart added. i'm on CD4 now idk if my temps are normal. AF looks like she'll be leaving sometime today or tmw.
> 
> here's my link: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/23b9d5

Hi,

Welcome and your chart has been added. I'm sure there are other people that I have forgotten to add. Can you PM me if you want your chart added.

Actually I was wondering if someone else would like to open a new chart stalkers thread as there are a lot of people that don't post anymore on here and also I don't come on to the thread nearly enough to put the right amount of time into maintaining it.

Any takers?

How is everyone?


----------



## Kelly9

I can't do it leelee, I don't have time!!!! nor do I know how. Maybe sarah can? She is online frequently? It sucks that there are only a few of us left without our bfps.


----------



## leelee

There are quite a lot of new people though and that adds a bit of freshness to the board. It is stale at the moment cos I can't update all the time.

It is just a matter of setting up a new thread and me posting a link on the first page to direct people to the new group.

Nevermind - maybe Sarah, Mrs N or someone new will set up a new thread.

How are you?


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hey girls, i can do it if you like, im pretty much on here 24/7 :rofl: if everyone is ok with it, just let me know and i will do one :)


----------



## Kelly9

I am alright. Not fine or great. But surviving everything. 

How are you?


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 said:


> I am alright. Not fine or great. But surviving everything.
> 
> How are you?

Sorry you are feeling a bit ughh at the moment. What is the latest for you?

I am good. Had a bit of a fright with pains at the weekend but it turned out to be a UTI so am on antibiotics for that.

Sarah - if you want to start a new thread and post a link on here then we can all move over to it!


----------



## SarahMelissa

That's a nice dip on your chart today, are your opk's getting close to being super positive?

I've been pretty good, although i have to go back to work next week after being off for 2 weeks :cry: im on the count down to testing now, almost 8dpo.

I will start a new chart stalkers thread tomorrow.


----------



## Guppy051708

I am rooting for you *SarahMelissa*! Could that be implantation around the 5th??? I cannont wait for you to test! You deserve this so much! :dust:


----------



## leelee

SarahMelissa said:


> That's a nice dip on your chart today, are your opk's getting close to being super positive?
> 
> I've been pretty good, although i have to go back to work next week after being off for 2 weeks :cry: im on the count down to testing now, almost 8dpo.
> 
> I will start a new chart stalkers thread tomorrow.

Your chart looks great SarahM!


----------



## Mrs_N

hope your temps continue upwards sarahm :dust:
will look out for the new thread :)


----------



## SarahMelissa

Thanks so much girls :hugs:

Ok here is the link to the new thread i just started, how do you make it a sticky one up the top though??

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-bud...stalkers-group-come-stalk-us.html#post3251138


----------



## jodie4805

well it looks like AF has arrived :cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

so sorry dear :hug:
You WILL get that :bfp: your wishing for! I just know it! :friends:


----------



## Kelly9

This group is inactive now come join us in the brand new chart stalkers group.


----------



## Shey

i just started charting today so there really isn't anything but here is the link
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Shey2d05ea


----------



## perfectangels

<a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c2910">My Ovulation Chart</a> 

I need a chart stalker! 

I have pcos, thought I ovulated on cd22 but then think i ovulated on cd30 due to my bbt temps. Thanks ladies


----------



## lochbride

Can I get added to this chart stalker thread? 14 months later and still trying! On dpo8 today and seem to have had a dip in temp which is a couple of days early for me. Hoping it might be implantation but have had the hopes dashed too many times before! What does anyone think? Creamy cm, almost each day since Ov, almost EWCM like this evening. Crampy af-ish symptoms so I'm possible out. Trying to be positive!!! Anyhoo, anyone feel like a quick stalk?


----------



## ThatGirl

this is the old thread


----------



## jam-on-toast

I also have FF, how do I share my link off FF??


----------



## hjh_1987

Hi girls, u all seem pretty good at this stuff...
Can someone help with mine?! I think, by looking at the temp jump in degrees I have more of a temp jump towards day 9/10 area. Do u think ff may have interputed wrong and I actually ovulated more to the begining of my cycle rather than where it says (around day 23).
According to ff u only had a 3 day luteal phase last month and 7 days previous month. If my ov is before it would mean my luteal phase is normal.
Anyone help?

xxx


----------



## mandy121

hi can i join i need a chart stalker .. ty ladies all opinons needed :)


----------



## Whitbit22

My OvaCue fertility monitor said I should O on cd 15. Today is cycle day 16. I had a positive opk on cd 15. I also had a temp drop on cd 14, raise on cd 15, and another drop today. Im so confused! My chart is in my siggy.. if anyone could offer any theories they are welcome!

*edit, nvm Going to assume O on cd 16.


----------



## kenziesmommy

can someone take a look at my chart?? and see what you think


----------



## Cornbread

kenziesmommy said:


> can someone take a look at my chart?? and see what you think

I don't know enough about it to be able to help but good luck. :)

If my chart could get added that would be great, I'd love to have a chart stalker.


----------

